# DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X]



## Ferather (Mar 20, 2021)

*Features*: *DTS:X Ultra* (APO4), *DTS Headphones:X v2* (Sound Unbound), *DTS Interactive:X* (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

----

To install-update the drivers, open 'Device Manager' right click and uninstall the audio device, the device should disappear.

Open 'Command Prompt' as admin, use pnputil (see here) to remove all residual drivers (extensions, other).
You can check the 'Provider', 'Class' and 'Signer' to identify any drivers that should be removed.

Double click 'Install' in the driver folder (DTS DCH folder), then restart.

https://ibb.co/fq4Fw5S | https://ibb.co/yN86MRK | https://ibb.co/YRvDsKv

SPDIF | Main: DTS Interactive, Alternative: Stereo.

----

See the 'TOOLS' folder for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Panel.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to SPDIF to keep the encoder always on.

https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

To use the provided Sound Unbound package (which contains a license), disable Windows store auto-updates.
You will also need to uninstall any updated version, before re-installing the provided one.

https://ibb.co/kX3TFC0

----

Known issues:

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, stopping the use of all licenses.

====

*Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition*


----------



## Skylined (Mar 21, 2021)

Your driver works perfectly. Thanks a lot for your hard work.
I'm new to this but is it possible to get this to work on a bluetooth speaker endpoint using FX configurator.

Many thanks


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 21, 2021)

My motherboard already supports DTS Custom. Is there anyway that I can skip some procedures to make DTS Ultra?
Btw, thanks for sharing, great work..


----------



## Ferather (Mar 21, 2021)

You may be able to install just the RTEXT.inf file, however the base driver will need the info for DTS-SFX, DTS-MFX and DTS-EFX and also register them.
You could use FX configurator to add DTS as composite into the registry (where the driver sets it up), but they wont be registered.

It's possible I could write an extension driver that bolts onto your DTS custom, giving you Ultra, it will be beta.

----

Don't forget to turn off store auto-updates, it will update Sound Unbound, simply uninstall and reinstall the provided app if it does.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 21, 2021)

I got BSOD. No chance.. Thanks anyway. I will continue to use DTS Custom until you find another way


----------



## Ferather (Mar 21, 2021)

Is that 12XX series? If your current drivers works then the extension will be fine, when I make it.

====

DTS:X Extension 6.0.9126.1 [Beta], for pre-existing drivers (should support any driver):









						DTS-X 6.0.9126.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




To uninstall the extension, disable the audio device then run pnputil (see first post).

Edit: Quickly added the Ultra store .inf file, sorry I forgot.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Is that 12XX series? If your current drivers works then the extension will be fine, when I make it.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


Yes , it is Realtek S1200A. Thank you for your help


----------



## Ferather (Mar 21, 2021)

No problem, I hope the composite settings are ok. Else use the FX Configurator to change them to suit.

====






And now also DTS:X on digital - SPDIF (multichannel).

DTS:X: what is it? How can you get it? | What Hi-Fi?

====

If you enable separate headphones mode, restart APO4 using Task Manager, to refresh it.


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 22, 2021)

@Ferather , thank you for your patience nad hard work, but still, I've been dealing with bsod..
I think I'm going to buy an Asus Soundcard to run DTS X


----------



## Ferather (Mar 22, 2021)

@mclaren85

Ok, from my reading of S1200A drivers it doesn't use stream-mode offload effects, my guess is this is the issue. I can remove those lines from the extension if you wish to try again.





Changes made: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/2r8gsyool5aua/DTS_DCH_Extension (for pre-existing drivers).


----------



## mclaren85 (Mar 22, 2021)

@Ferather So now the DTS Ultra Drivers are all installed perfectly. Yet the interface is still the same as before even I did uninstall the DTS Custom appx.
But thank you very much bro. That is a good progress which convince that I can also use full power of DTS in one day


----------



## Ferather (Mar 22, 2021)

Ok, thats a start. If you read the first post and follow the guide to add SFX MFX and EFX to HDMI, but to your Realtek, alternatively, use FX Configurator and add them into composite.
In terms of composite, it works in a line, starting with the first entry, you may need to enter the class ID's at different points for full functionality of other APO's.

Here is an example, where Stream FX has DTS APO4x as the second entry because DTS Connect requires the first entry for speaker detection.

> You can also do the same to USB, Bluetooth or other devices on your system that are not Realtek.



====

DTS Presets and Encoded Videos:









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				






Digital - SPDIF, forced max bit rate, Z906 no issues.
I also tried without PCM fallback option.



====


----------



## Ferather (Mar 23, 2021)

I suggest using Equalizer APO to increase overall performance and replace DTS Connect, I have setup analogue so that E-APO will make a composite with DTS:X, this is not required on digital.




With DTS APO4x, you wont ever want to go back to just stereo, here is 2 stereo audio files to test, I suggest SPDIF.
Where possible setup media players to use system codecs, or test with Windows Media Player.

Change "inputChannelCount == 0" to "inputChannelCount == 6" for YouTube.

====

I can also plug headphones into my Z906 unit, and get SPDIF to headphones, hardware.


----------



## StuDentBR (Mar 25, 2021)

thank you ,it worked for me.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 25, 2021)

No problem. @Everyone I have attached a preset for Potplayer media player. When it askes to install additional codecs say yes (tick the box).
The preset uses system and FFmpeg codecs to produce the best possible quality, change to suit.

If you want DTS:X or TrueHD over analogue 5.1-7.1, disable passthrough.



====

I forgot to mention in post 1, that if you want the digital decoder to stay always on, enable stereo mix.
Set it to play to digital, and then mute the stream, this will make your receiver stay on.




I have not found any other settings to make this possible.

====

My GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889 supports [24 bit 192Khz], both analogue and digital.




You will need to change the EFX for digital to Realtek for PCM.

====

The LPCM trick also works on TrueHD over Toslink, on my Z906 the decode light goes off, and it goes into analogue mode.
It plays all channels, independently, although the info looks wrong. I believe Sony did something similar.




In WASAPI 'exclusive' mode and PCM I get full bitrate as analogue over Toslink.



Again the decode light goes off, and the Z906 goes into analogue.

====

Please note:

All tests done in regards to bitrate, TrueHD and DTS:X lossless, where done with a full bitrate cable, roughly twice as thick (wide) as the original standard.
It was purchased roughly 10 years ago in an Audio/Video specialist shop, these days they can be purchased easily online.

Also note, don't ever put a gaming rig on carpet, you will soon find out why below (lol).

Oehlbach Red Opto Star Toslink Digital Optical Cable | Future Shop (125 Mbps)
Oehlbach XXL Series 80 Digital Optical Cable | Amazon.co.uk (125 Mbps)

Van Den Hul Optocoupler MKII Toslink Optical Cable | Future Shop (250 Mbps)

DTS-HD Master Audio - Wikipedia (24.5 Mbps), Ignore some info.



Some additional info here, and here.

====

Interesting result, thanks Google.....  



====


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2021)

SPDIF - Tech-FAQ
					

SPDIF, or the Sony/Philips Digital Interconnect Format) is used to carry or transport digital audio signals in consumer electronic equipment such as CD and DVD players, PC audio cards, and car audio systems over short distances. The digital signal can be carried over fiber optic (TOSLINK...



					www.tech-faq.com
				




----

Note: You need only PCM if your decoder does not support a compressed format.

----

Edit: Turns out 3D mode for stereo was on, I totally forgot!! 12.2 mbps 2ch.




Interestingly 48/24 8 channel PCM only requires 9.2mbps.



====

I think I found a way to get more bitrate, for me this makes a big difference to audio volume and quality.
It seems it might trick my decoder into PCM, as it sees a DTS track. Not 100% sure.





The difference, ticked unticked, is very noticeable. WASAPI requires speakers specified:



====







End result: 12.288Mbps same as 192khz 32 bit 2 channel.


----------



## supermanz (Mar 27, 2021)

ok so ive installed by the steps supplied  on page one, i have everything working except when i install dts:x ultra  i get a message saying failed to install dependices , yet  i have all the correct visual's  installed. Any ideas ?


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 27, 2021)

Why i'd always get BSOD, startin with your previous driver till now.
I'm using alc 1220 & Logitech z906.
The compatible one with me only till 6.0.9116.4


----------



## Ferather (Mar 28, 2021)

@supermanz









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				




----

@Lai_yunie_yanto

No offense here, but that's not enough information, and I know you cant give it to me. 12XX series is problematic.
I am unable to do anything other than compare .inf files for 12XX, I dont have 12XX to test with.

I will try, but I officially only support the ALC's listed in the source driver.

If I manage to find the problem I will make an ALT2 driver, as S1200A dropped offsteam effects.
Stick with the driver that currently works, I will notify you if-when I make ALT2.

====

Turns out LAV is fairly useless with Potplayer other than readout meters. I have uploaded a new Potplayer preset here.
If you want to playback lossless DTS HD-MA no core, disable passthrough, it will be DTS-HD lossless.

TrueHD is automatically transcoded to DTS-HD or HRA? so it can be played though as DTS.

----

https://www.mediafire.com/file/gmz59zk5yf6rltb/DTS_SU_Callout_11.1_Lossless.mkv

Here I tested the native playback system (Driver + Windows) on Toslink, I got all 11.1 channels.
No different to fully decompressed to PCM over analogue 5.1, 3x 3.5mm jacks.



Here I checked the file information for audio properties and can see Potplayer is keeping up.
Looks like Potplayers feature may well be DTS-HD HRA rather than DTS-HD MA.



----

Dolby TrueHD 7.1 lossless to DTS-HD or HRA lossy? passthrough (5.1 in my case).



Ignore the 16bit 2 channel info, its a permanent bug with Potplayer.

----

Note: DTS Interactive only operates on analogue (e.g. PCM), and when in shared mode.
It does not operate on digital audio or exclusive mode (digital > exclusive).

----

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/s7z45qok90hnx/Presets_and_Encoded_Audio-Video

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9126.4 (Signed) - Make a restore point, you may need to try different versions of the compiled drivers, or it may not work at all.

Added support for 12XX series (ALT2 driver), I also added an alternative extension driver, try the main one first.

If version 6.0.9126.2 is working for you already, you don't need to update at this time.

====

So it looks like its what ever bitrate your receiver can handle up to 125Mbps or more. My Z906 it seems only understands some of MA but fully supports HRA.




----

Turns out DTS-HD can be MA or HRA standard, see here.

"DTS-HD can be either DTS-HD High Resolution (lossy, constant bit rate) or DTS-HD Master Audio (lossless, variable bit rate). Obviously DTS-HD High Resolution packages in a specific DTS-HD stream always have the same size. While DTS-HD Master Audio packages vary in size. But the size field in the DTS-HD package is always set correctly, so you don't really need to worry about High Resolution vs. Master Audio."

Some websites will say if your can receive DTS-HD you are good to go, but this seems to be true if its DTS-HD MA the receiver understands.

----

So I tested DTS-HD HRA with my Z906 and it does play HRA for sure, and up to 4224kbps as the standard max. The overall bitrate is close to TrueHD.
This time I disabled the 'passthrough after DTS re-encoding' fall-back option which occurs when a compatible connection is not present.




--



====


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2021)

I finally have a result. I disabled DTS interactive, and set Potplayer to use PCM (not DTS) as fall-back if the passthrough is not compatible, for testing purposes. I also recorded a video.
The video in volume is light because someone is sleeping and the phone auto cancels ambient noise such as music, download and turn up if needed.





My Z906 goes into decode mode (DTS not PCM): https://streamable.com/302a0c

----

Changing resample on the first audio panel only works on analogue (does nothing to digital tracks), the passthrough 48Khz only seems to work on the fall-back HRA encoder.
I tried turning all of the resample options off, but Potplayer still displays 48Khz in the readout when playing a digital track, my guess is this is another bug.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/nibf6dp9d32r48c/DTS_Encoded_Audio.7z - DTS Encoded Audio.7z

Note: Potplayer does not support no core DTS, I will try another app. I'll probably be only able to play core, so I need a tester with compatible receiver.




----

I tried Kodi but that only supported 48Khz [96-24].dtshd (which I marked wrong, its normal core), the rest did not play at all as DTS (without Interactive).
Looking at the bitrate for 48Khz [No core], lossless, its definitely not looking like an issue when there's 125Mbps.


----------



## pyuras (Mar 29, 2021)

@Ferather

Hi,

My Onkyo receiver (HT-R395) does not support DTS:X, only DTS-HD Audio. Would using this driver be any better in terms of audio quality than AAF in this scenario? Thanks for your hard work and support.


----------



## emanresu (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather is on fire


----------



## erpguy53 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> My GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889 supports [24 bit 192Khz], both analogue and digital.
> 
> View attachment 193986
> View attachment 193987
> ...



wow you have a Gigabyte board?  I have a Gigabyte board that uses Realtek ALC892 and may want to try out one of your modded DTS DCH drivers sometime later this year.

maybe update the drivers to v6.0.9129.1 like what AAF recently did


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

@pyuras

There is two versions of DTS-HD, HRA and MA (DTS-HD HRA, DTS-HD MA), as I recently found (still getting my head around lots of this my self).

If your receiver can do DTS-HD MA, you are 100% compatible with lossless DTS:X, as it uses DTS-HD MA standard.
If your receiver can do DTS-HD HRA, you will need an app such as Potplayer to transcode it, or play just core.

Will the audio quality be better? Technically yes, DTS:X is built into the driver, therefor even analogue is enhanced with DTS:X Ultra.
If you prefer Dolby enhancements, then you might say differently, it depends which system you prefer.

----

@erpguy53

Yes I am a big Gigabyte fan, they make sound cards (or used to), graphics cards and motherboards, and ofc high quality gaming versions.
I did not realize there was an update, been bashing my head so much with DTS:X on SPDIF, hehe, will do this soon.



====

DTS DCH 6.0.9129.1 (Signed) - File download and the install guide is in post 1, here.
I also updated the store .inf for Ultra, remove the old one with pnputil.

Main driver: Most ALC's | ALT1 driver: ALC892, other | ALT2 driver: 12XX specifically.

I notice an improved experience with Toslink, instant response with E-APO.



Spoiler: Flashing image!











----

Changed the offline app installers for Ultra and Sound Unbound.
They are self licensing ones (but the same version).





I dare you to play the Headphones:X video over Toslink, LOUD!


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 30, 2021)

@Ferather
Do you have copy of this previous driver 6.0.9116.4 ?  Could you share the link.
I'd kept trying to install your newest driver, but got no luck. Still BSOD for 12xx series.
My copy of 6.0.9116.4 is accidentally deleted by me.
I think i'm gonna hanging with that driver for a while now.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Did you try the alternative extension? At which point do you get the BSOD after the driver or the extension? and are you using HDMI?


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you try the alternative extension? At which point do you get the BSOD after the driver or the extension? and are you using HDMI?


I don't know which file is the alternative. BSOD always happening in the middle of driver installation ( disable driver signing ).
I didn't use hdmi for sound, just for graphic only. because my display ( Led ) only output dts 2 channel, through my Z906, Although i'm using spdif.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

HDXRT4.inf and RTEXT2.inf. Else edit with notepad, search for (edit > find): HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%
Delete it, and save it, obviously you will need to disable driver signing, if not again but remove:

HKR,InterfaceSetting\OEMHDMISettingsOverride\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000003F
HKR,InterfaceSetting\OEMHDMISettingsOverride\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000003F

Tell me the result, and thankyou for your time.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> HDXRT4.inf and RTEXT2.inf. Else edit with notepad, search for (edit > find): HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%
> Delete it, and save it, obviously you will need to disable driver signing, if not again but remove:
> 
> HKR,InterfaceSetting\OEMHDMISettingsOverride\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000003F
> ...


I'll get back & report to you, asap.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2021)

Thankyou


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> HDXRT4.inf and RTEXT2.inf. Else edit with notepad, search for (edit > find): HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%
> Delete it, and save it, obviously you will need to disable driver signing, if not again but remove:
> 
> HKR,InterfaceSetting\OEMHDMISettingsOverride\EP\0,%PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers%,%REG_DWORD%,0x0000003F
> ...


Still No Luck. BSOD keep happening.
I'd already remove the registry just like you told me.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9129.2 (Signed) - Fixed an issue that would cause BSOD on some devices.

See post 1 for the guide and download. Main and ALT2 are effected.

----

To improve analogue response with E-APO, untick use existing APO, always use SFX/MFX.


----------



## seiya1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> HDXRT4.inf and RTEXT2.inf. Else edit with notepad, search for (edit > find): HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%
> Delete it, and save it, obviously you will need to disable driver signing, if not again but remove:


Hey, thanks for your work Ferather, i´m a longtime user of Alan Finotty drivers ´til the problem with dts, and lately  yours, as Lai_yunie_yanto mentioned, if you have a copy of this previous driver 6.0.9116.4 is the last one that worked, i have z906 speakers, and Mobo ASUS TUF x570 plus wifi (*Realtek S1200A), *kept trying to install your newest driver also (DTS DCH 6.0.9129.2), Still BSOD, even if i edit HDXRT4.inf, it installs but the alternative extension doesn´t and BSOD (disable driver signing)i follow all steps from the guide and i don´t use hdmi for audio, i hope you can share the previous drivers or help with 12XX series, thank´s for your time.


----------



## Lai_yunie_yanto (Mar 31, 2021)

I


seiya1 said:


> Hey, thanks for your work Ferather, i´m a longtime user of Alan Finotty drivers ´til the problem with dts, and lately  yours, as Lai_yunie_yanto mentioned, if you have a copy of this previous driver 6.0.9116.4 is the last one that worked, i have z906 speakers, and Mobo ASUS TUF x570 plus wifi (*Realtek S1200A), *kept trying to install your newest driver also (DTS DCH 6.0.9129.2), Still BSOD, even if i edit HDXRT4.inf, it installs but the alternative extension doesn´t and BSOD (disable driver signing)i follow all steps from the guide and i don´t use hdmi for audio, i hope you can share the previous drivers or help with 12XX series, thank´s for your time.


I'm back with the original alan finotty's driver. The newest one doesn't give me BSOD.
DDL & DTS is more easily activated now.


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 31, 2021)

Ok, starting the process again.

This is what I get in Device Manager after restarting (about 3 times now)...

Realtek Audio remains after uninstalling it. & there are a heap of DTS Software Components (are these from my first fail attempt at installing your driver & if so, should I uninstall them all? They may belong to my motherboard?).


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

@seiya1

So its the extension? I tried to find out but got no as the result. I dont have 12XX, and are not getting the required feedback to fix it.
I sent Lai_yunie_yanto 6.0.9116.1 and he said BSOD, so I got nothing to work with.....

You guys are correctly uninstalling the previous driver and extension via Pnputil?
This will cause a problem if you do not.


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 31, 2021)

I deleted “Realtek Audio” but didn’t restart to prevent it from re-installing.

I then proceeded to the next stage...

Now I can’t delete the file packages in Command Prompt (tried “oem87.inf”) - message says “Deleting The driver package filed; one or more devices are presently installed using the specified INF”

But I don’t have ‘Microsoft Audio Device’ listed in Device Manager.

I have “AMD High Definition Audio Device” however.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

@Ralfi

I will do Teamviewer session soon, if you want, it's quicker than explaining


----------



## Ralfi (Mar 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Ralfi
> 
> I will do Teamviewer session soon, if you want, it's quicker than explaining


Remote access? I'm not sure.

Anyway, I need to make dinner. Chat later.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes, but I can just watch, and use chat. Else it will take some time to diagnose the Windows issue you have there.

----

@seiya1 @Lai_yunie_yanto

Instructions: Right click "DTS DCH" in device manager, and uninstall, tick delete driver. DO NOT restart, now open 'command prompt' as admin, and type: pnptuil -e
Search through the screen for 'DTS', and even 'Realtek' and 'AFF', any you see take note of the omeX.inf, and then type: pnputil -d oemX.inf.

See post 1 for full details, if you have multiple extensions they may be the issue. DO NOT use third party apps to remove drivers.

Now I need to know if the BSOD happens with the driver (first question using 'Install'), or the extension, the second question.

If you cant use 'Install' via double click, you already have an issue with Windows.

----

Additional notes:

Both of you have had issues with Alans driver, and then switched to mine (first time on your machine), most likely following the guide to remove Alans.
When I had Alans driver and switched, without the guide, his extension remained installed and caused problem with my new driver.

Now you have switched to Alans driver, its similar in the way its now the first time on your machine (was fully removed).
My extension probably will do nothing with Alans driver installed, if you did not remove it.


----------



## seiya1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ralfi said:


> Ok, starting the process again.
> 
> This is what I get in Device Manager after restarting (about 3 times now)...
> 
> Realtek Audio remains after uninstalling it. & there are a heap of DTS Software Components (are these from my first fail attempt at installing your driver & if so, should I uninstall them all? They may belong to my motherboard?).


Try uninstall everything DTS related, and all Realtek or AAF audio drivers as in the guide, if not, use DDU, Display Driver Uninstaller, as suggested by another member, in the "uninstall audio" option, i know that the guide mentions to not use third party apps for uninstalling drivers, but in my case it was the only way to uninstall drivers to stock, only then i could delete drivers and extensions using pnputil,  hope it helps and lets wait for ferather for more advice.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

I have not tried DDU, I am not sure if its ok, the driver store explorer app breaks things I know that for sure, it doesn't remove registry entries and caused a major problem with updates.

I do use 'Device Remover' Device Remover 0.9.5212.27342 for Windows - Download (uptodown.com), but usually I just use Windows pnputil.

----




----

You may also need to unplug your PC's network cable or turn off WiFi, so Windows doesn't download drivers, or interrupt installs.

@seiya1, If its the extension and not the driver, there is one line of code I can remove, but I don't see a problem with it.
The same code is also in the driver, so if it is an issue it's very bespoke, but I can ofc change it.

If you really have to use manual install due to broken Windows, you want HDXRT4 and RTEXT2, starting with HDXRT4.
Wait for the red cross to turn into a speaker before you install the extension.

Also: Delete - C:\Windows\System32\DTS  After uninstalling all drivers and extensions.


----------



## seiya1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @seiya1
> 
> So its the extension? I tried to find out but got no as the result. I dont have 12XX, and are not getting the required feedback to fix it.
> I sent Lai_yunie_yanto 6.0.9116.1 and he said BSOD, so I got nothing to work with.....
> ...


Yes, i'm sure i have uninstalled all DTS or AAF audio related drivers or extensions with pnputil (admin privileges) several times trying with diferent new versions of your drivers, to avoid conflicted drivers and do a clean install with no luck, resulting in BSOD after installing the driver (first question).
Now, editing the driver HDXRT4.inf as you mentioned in a previous post, and saving changes, only then it let me install the driver with no BSOD (disable driver signing), after that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD    i have wifi or cable disconnected to avoid interrupts, I tried again all the process clean installation with Alan's recent driver, and the same old problem only activates dolby not DTS, so i had to rollback to driver -AAF 6.0.9107.1 DTS- that's the only one i have left that functions for me with DTS interactive (gives me better sound than dolby, it installs correctly, but no dts x for me), i know it's recommended to not use any third party app to uninstall drivers, but DDU does the trick in my case, and i don't think DDU is the problem because i can install your modded AAF 6.0.9107.1 DTS without problem, maybe i'm wrong,  i'll use that in the meantime 'til the next updated DTS driver and use your suggestion to download 'device remover', in the case of a 'manual install' i've tried with HDXRT4.inf or RTEXT2, windows says it can't install because "The specified location does not contain a compatible software driver for your device. If the location contains a driver, make sure it is designed to work with the Windows x64 Edition operating system." so my guess is that something happens with the driver or extension that does'nt recognize or conflicts with S1200A, sorry if it's a long post, hope this info helps.

"Also: Delete - C:\Windows\System32\DTS After uninstalling all drivers and extensions."

Got it, thank's


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

I think I know what do do, very valuable information thankyou very much.

----

Me taking notes:

"Now, editing the driver HDXRT4.inf as you mentioned in a previous post, and saving changes, only then it let me install the driver with no BSOD"
Already removed the HDMI bit so thats: HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_FX_StreamEffectClsid%,,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%

"After that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD " Is this the main extension or alt?

I will fix it very shortly based on your results.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4 (Signed) - Removed some code based on results, moved some codes from the extension to main drivers.

Please make a restore point -- Feedback is required. See post 1 for the download and guide.
Please also remove the Ultra and Sound Unbound apps, before removal.

----

If this version still does not work, your device does not operate in the required manor to support ultra.
You will either have to use Alans driver, or this more dated DTS version.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Mar 31, 2021)

@Ferather your driver works fine for me. But headphone is not working only speaker works.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 31, 2021)

Front panel? Or the specific headphones mode? To do the specific mode, you use the Realtek Audio Console to disable detection, then near the bottom enable separate stream mode, then restart your PC.





If I plug in headphones, with the normal settings I do get detection. Out of curiosity what ALC do you have?

----

Briefly looking at Google, the only 12XX chip I see that officially supports DTS:X is 1220-VB?


----------



## seiya1 (Apr 1, 2021)

"After that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD " Is this the main extension or alt?"

It´s the alt extension, also i tried again now in the second question with the main, resulting it installed correctly without BSDO, but as i mentioned earlier, in my case even installed doesn´t detect any audio device, because of S1200A i suppose...

i ´ll try with these DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4, and share results.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Front panel? Or the specific headphones mode? To do the specific mode, you use the Realtek Audio Console to disable detection, then near the bottom enable separate stream mode, then restart your PC.
> 
> View attachment 194719View attachment 194723
> 
> ...










HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_103C86D5&REV_1000
i have HP Pavillion Laptop.I dont know how to find ALC.
i have connected the headphone but there is no driver for headphone installed.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 1, 2021)

@bryan---
That would be ALC285, you will probably need ALT1, that series uses different codes for speakers-headphones.

@seiya1
Ok good no BSOD, I will a device with S1200A to write the correct codes for it, as like above. Thanks for tests.
All errors are related to codes inside the .inf files, the drivers are no different to others.

Its possible to try the main .inf, if that was what you where using in DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4, cannot confirm it.

I apologize to anyone getting difficulties, I am unable to write for all ALC's, only the one I have.
My ALC889 accepts every code change I make, so hmmm, universal it seems.




If you think 2013 is old, ALC889 was released in 2008.

====

Done, make sure you uninstall all DTS apps after you uninstall the driver and extension, try the main driver first.
See post one for the download link and uninstall-install guide.


----------



## dododo (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @bryan---
> That would be ALC285, you will probably need ALT1, that series uses different codes for speakers-headphones.
> 
> @seiya1
> ...


What is your computer's motherboard brand and model


----------



## seiya1 (Apr 2, 2021)

seiya1 said:


> "After that in second question (install extension) now it gives me the BSOD " Is this the main extension or alt?"
> 
> It´s the alt extension, also i tried again now in the second question with the main, resulting it installed correctly without BSDO, but as i mentioned earlier, in my case even installed doesn´t detect any audio device, because of S1200A i suppose...
> 
> i ´ll try with these DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4, and share results.


Tried the DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4, clean install, alt2 driver (first question), resulting in BSOD,  by the way, after that to clean the residual dts driver and extension, this time using pnputil cannot uninstall driver or extension no matter what, even using 'device remover' and restarting doesn't let me uninstall, so i searched the pnputil command, i found that you can force the uninstall of the drivers or extension adding '-f'  to the pnputil command,  for example ' pnputil -d oemX.inf - f, this worked for me, as to not use another third party app, hope this can help others with this problem uninstalling drivers, i'm using now the dated DTS driver you suggested, they install and work fine, only the DTS effects app does'nt work.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @bryan---
> That would be ALC285, you will probably need ALT1, that series uses different codes for speakers-headphones.
> 
> @seiya1
> ...


Link to my driver-- HP Pavilion Gaming - 15-ec0101ax Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
Hope it helps you to make changes in the driver so it can work on my laptop too.
@Ferather by the way where can i learn to make my own code for my laptop.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

@dododo

Same the images I provided, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889.

====

@seiya1

I may have to borrow your PC if you are willing, the latest edition (which I know has the original name: DTS DCH 6.0.9129.1), should be working if the dated version does.
I checked it over yesterday, this being said, it appears you may be having trouble with Windows based on the issue you had removing the driver.

The main driver should now support all chips, where the alt drivers are secondary support, due to some changes.

Edit: According to the generic driver (link below in reply), installing in safe mode can fix BSOD.

Edit 2: There might be two lines of code I can remove from DTS APO4x that is not present in another DTS S1200A driver.
I will try it on my machine to see if all still works, but I don't guarantee it will work for you.

====

@bryan---

Yes indeed, its easy to apply, but some information will be totally unreadable or at least you cannot translate the information:

HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7111001F-D35F-44D9-81D2-7AC685BED3D7}\SPK\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7111001F-D35F-44D9-81D2-7AC685BED3D7}\SPK\EFX,Position,0x10001,9
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7111001F-D35F-44D9-81D2-7AC685BED3D7}\SPK\EFX,IsMandatory,0x10001,1

HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7AA4DB02-6B41-4BC3-A712-80A2DDE29E11}\SPK\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7AA4DB02-6B41-4BC3-A712-80A2DDE29E11}\SPK\EFX,Position,0x10001,9
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{7AA4DB02-6B41-4BC3-A712-80A2DDE29E11}\SPK\EFX,IsMandatory,0x10001,1

HKR,SSTPPCfg\{78819325-A976-4316-B2BA-49285D83C725}\SPK\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{78819325-A976-4316-B2BA-49285D83C725}\SPK\EFX,Position,0x10001,9
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{78819325-A976-4316-B2BA-49285D83C725}\SPK\EFX,IsMandatory,0x10001,1

HKR,SSTPPCfg\{E1284052-8664-4FE4-A353-3878F72704C3}\HP\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{E1284052-8664-4FE4-A353-3878F72704C3}\HP\EFX,Position,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{E1284052-8664-4FE4-A353-3878F72704C3}\SPK\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{E1284052-8664-4FE4-A353-3878F72704C3}\SPK\EFX,Position,0x10001,1

HKR,SSTPPCfg\{D9C95249-EDFC-4046-96EC-15D2EB12C74E}\HP\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{D9C95249-EDFC-4046-96EC-15D2EB12C74E}\HP\EFX,Position,0x10001,1
HKR,SSTPPCfg\{D9C95249-EDFC-4046-96EC-15D2EB12C74E}\SPK\EFX,Enabled,0x10001,1

You can just about see the codes are for speaker and headphone configuration, and they are for different chips.

--

Download the latest driver for your motherboard, or another generic package such as this one. Then my drivers to obtain information and files for DTS APO1 and DTS Connect.
I made an extension that is meant to bolt onto a pre-existing driver, although I have not updated it, you will want the codes from it, and the APO4x folder.

You add all this to your functioning driver, you may need to find and tweak some lines of code, but it will mostly work strait away.

https://www.mediafire.com/file/p3wp00zban63gfi/DTS-X_6.0.9126.1.7z < Extension, not updated.

--

Good luck, many questions I can answer, but maybe not all.



====

DTS DCH 6.0.9129.2 (Signed) - See post one for the download and uninstall-install guide, and other info.

Removed various APO4x codes, increased compatibility, increased response rate.
E-APO is now completely optional, although suggested.

Optional: Add DTS SFX to analogue if needed, however it can cause lag and instability on some systems.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo
> 
> Same the images I provided, Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889.
> 
> ...


Bro i just installed the files u gave and it worked without doing any kind of change. I used the driver given my HP.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 2, 2021)

Hehe. When you have time try the latest full package, or not its up to you. Don't forget to install the Ultra app .inf.
You might also need to setup the SFX, MFX and EFX manually using the APO Tool, see post 1.

Did you also want DTS Interactive? I can add it to the extension.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 2, 2021)

Yes we do!

Btw, *@alanfox2000 * and his APO DRIVER & FX CONFIGURATOR (and prolly custom nVidia driver, and what else¿) contains trojans and cryptominers. I made sure his GitHub went down when I found out. 

@*Alan Finotty* 's shit is difficult to uninstall and pings his GitHub every hour..

They are using built-in Windows Remote "Business" Services to Trojan your PC the fuq up, so stay away from them.

The mission with unleashing the DTS X Ultra monstrum is the beginning of the everlasting (maybe?) eon of Aquarius. We need to be pure in our intentions, for they will colour each and every sound profile there is out there (your souls). I speak to Ferather every day, and he is a really nice bloke. I vouch for him, but I am limited in IT knowledge. Always shitcheck what you download with data and connection sniffers. PM me if you need awesome security tools. (Like the best there is/was available)

All love from $weeden!


----------



## oldpainless (Apr 2, 2021)

Ok......what's going on here..........


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Hehe. When you have time try the latest full package, or not its up to you. Don't forget to install the Ultra app .inf.
> You might also need to setup the SFX, MFX and EFX manually using the APO Tool, see post 1.
> 
> Did you also want DTS Interactive? I can add it to the extension.


::Your full driver gave me error::
_This device cannot start. (Code 10)

The policy object does not exist when it should_



> maybe i was unable to uninstall the driver properly.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)

bryan--- said:


> ::Your full driver gave me error::
> _This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> 
> The policy object does not exist when it should_


Did u manage to make a clean install?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 3, 2021)

@bryan---

Windows is really annoying, no idea why you got code 10, that's new. Even the generic driver and others have this issue, some have guides for BSOD, such as using driver removers and safe mode.

Always run pnputil or similar after removing drivers, they nearly always leave additional .inf files that can cause problem with other drivers, or in the future.
When you uninstall my driver via right click > uninstall > tick delete driver, the driver is removed, only the extension remains (pnputil time).

This is the reason I wrote the guide in post 1, and why I say DONT skip steps, failing to restart your PC at the right time also causes problems (some people think they can skip it).

99.9% of the time I do a remote view with driver customer, they have residual files and extensions from other drivers, and past installs.

----

When I fresh install Windows, then do drivers, setup and essential software, I make a full partition backup, using Paragon. I can break Windows as much as I like.
All my main files and games are on another partition, and Windows before backup was already setup, I format the drive and restore in 6 minutes.

https://easyupload.io/jj7w0c < Paragon Backup and Recovery, USB or DVD.

====

I updated the DTS:X extension, at this time I did not add DTS Interactive, as I need to override OEM settings, and my first attempt did not work.
The extension requires a DTS (Xperi) supporting driver, it will have an extension .inf with the name Xperi (DTS).

I have setup the extension with composite SFX, MFX and EFX, you may need to adjust them.









						DTS-X 6.0.9129.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Jimmy9303 (Apr 3, 2021)

Thank you
@Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Apr 3, 2021)

No problem, enjoy, you will need to use separate headphones mode, which is disable front panel detection, and enable separate stream, then you get headphone config 



Forgot to say restart PC after enabling headphones mode.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 3, 2021)

Does anyone have DTS Sound Unbound 1.3.3 APPX - or any version from 2018 / 2019?



I've searched for it all over the web, @alanfox2000 had a MEGA.nz link that's down :/



Bless


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

Here are some additional steps in you getting problems with Windows and BSOD. If this if your first time installing follow the guide in post 1, and add below as additional steps.

First disable Windows audio service (see screenshot), then continue to right click uninstall the driver via device manager (tick delete driver).
Then you need to remove the extension via pnputil (see post 1), and run a registry cleaner 2-3 times, then restart.

After the restart disable audio again, double click 'Install' in the DTS DCH driver package, then restart.



====

I also suggest replacing Neo effects (stereo expand nearly always sounds terrible), with E-APO and my stereo upmixer configuration (see my signature below), you can also add more enchanments.
Optional: add the DTS SFX key to stream effects for analogue before you setup E-APO. This way it will make a composite with it (use existing APO), with high response rate.

 

Yes it works with SPDIF, but dont apply the SFX key to digital, its not intended for it, and you will get no audio.

====

I forgot to mention in post 1, that if you want the digital decoder to stay always on, enable stereo mix. Set it to play to digital, and then mute the stream, this will make your receiver stay on.

 

You will need to show disabled devices to see it, by right clicking in the white space.


----------



## oytun (Apr 4, 2021)

@Ferather alc982 did not work, when i try to install BSOD every time


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

Did you follow all the steps? And do you have TeamViewer?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Apr 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you follow all the steps? And do you have TeamViewer?



It must not be only TeamViewer, also it could be the in Windows home-integrated App called "Remote-Help"


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

No I was going to clean his PC and install it for him, everytime I do I find Alan Finotty, AlanFox and sometimes Realtek files. I remove them, and install without issues.
I will also show you and remove a certificate from unmentioned name that gives their codes root permission on your device.

----

Code signing only, no other purposes, you can also see your other certificates, and their purpose.



----

If you follow the guide and fully remove Realtek-Alan Finotty-Alan Fox- Unsigned drivers, (pnputil) then it suddenly works, please direct all complaints to that person.


----------



## ingaos (Apr 4, 2021)

hi thanks for your work, i installed the driver that u recommend but i cant get dts unbound licenced i like use it for headphone thant for help. my motherboard msi b550m mortar


----------



## Ferather (Apr 4, 2021)

No problem, (obviously no BSOD), Did you download the provided app from the link? If you did you will need to read the readme and disable store auto updates.
The Ultra app can be updated without issues, Sound Unbound cannot be updated as it has license built in, and the update will remove it.

If the update installs, remove it, and install provided SU. Let me know if you still have an issue, enjoy!


----------



## oytun (Apr 5, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you follow all the steps? And do you have TeamViewer?


Yes i do,but i try to install.ink rtkvhd64.sys SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION BSOD


----------



## Ferather (Apr 5, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4 (signed) - see post 1 for the download and guide.

Added a fix for non Realtek devices that have been programmed manually to work with Ultra (see a video here).
> After a fresh restart, you will need to change to Realtek then back, or start with Realtek.

Updated APO4x dlls, added codes to support more systems.

You may also do the trick with Realtek headphones, for HDMI-DP to headphones, see here. Might work.

----

Notes:

Some DTS Custom systems may not accept APO1 and APO4, and only work with APO3, the reason for this is unknown to me at this time.
I don't have BSOD issues, so no direct attempts have been made with this update. Try the below if you have issues.

----

@oytun

Ok, remove all drivers, clean. Disable driver signing, then in my drivers replace 'rtkvhd64.sys' with one from a functioning driver, try then.
BSOD doesnt tell me what the issues is, files, codes, combinations, Windows faults, so on. All missing.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4 (signed) - see post 1 for the download and guide.
> 
> Added a fix for non Realtek devices that have been programmed manually to work with Ultra (see a video here).
> > After a fresh restart, you will need to change to Realtek then back, or start with Realtek.
> ...


Headphone still not working.
can you update the extension and upload it pls.


----------



## dododo (Apr 6, 2021)

Upload motherboard information
Resolve the error message


----------



## ador250 (Apr 6, 2021)

Did u test the latest app version 1.10.1.0 or only the old 1.9.1.0 version is workable like this? Another thing is Preset, u r using preset from Acer, did u test with other preset from Asus or Toshiba? @Ferather


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

ador250 said:


> Did u test the latest app version 1.10.1.0 or only the old 1.9.1.0 version is workable like this? Another thing is Preset, u r using preset from Acer, did u test with other preset from Asus or Toshiba? @Ferather


dts ultra 1.10.1.0 works i have updated the app





@Ferather i think the extensions are not latest


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

@dododo @bryan--- @ador250 @Mikoo 
Do anyone of thee have DTS Sounds Unbound APPX or cert? Prior to when it became "DTS:X *decoder". *Like 2018-2019 version.

Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

Alright great so no more BSOD? Based on information provided it was the service, which should now be fixed.

----

@ador250, I am running the latest app downloaded from Windows store, I don't use the offline one, no I have not tried every preset.
You can download the ones I collected here (MediaFire), feel free the delete the provided ones and swap.

\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x  -- See: \DTS DCH 6.0.9129.4\WIN10\EXT

----

@bryan---, not sure what you are looking there. The software components don't actually have a driver.



I will update the extension with the changes I made for services.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

What @Ferather is trying to say;
" If you have any ideas on improving the app; a better sound preset to use, or anything alike - please do contribute " 
With love from the UcaKe


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

DTS-X 6.0.9129.2 (Signed) (Extension Only): https://www.mediafire.com/folder/2r8gsyool5aua/DTS+DCH+Extension


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

emanresu said:


> @dododo @bryan--- @ador250 @Mikoo
> Do anyone of thee have DTS Sounds Unbound APPX or cert? Prior to when it became "DTS:X *decoder". *Like 2018-2019 version.
> 
> Thanks


@emanresu 
(462) Get Windows 10 Store Paid Apps and Games For Free | The best trick you can ever know. - YouTube
you can use this trick to install any app from microsoft store when u dont have certificate


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

bryan--- said:


> @emanresu
> (462) Get Windows 10 Store Paid Apps and Games For Free | The best trick you can ever know. - YouTube
> you can use this trick to install any app from microsoft store when u dont have certificate


I have paid for both DTS Sound Unbound (and I want the old version before they "decoder"-nerfed it. Like Alanfittfox2000's 1.3.3.0 but the Mega.nz link is down down down.



bryan--- said:


> @emanresu
> (462) Get Windows 10 Store Paid Apps and Games For Free | The best trick you can ever know. - YouTube
> you can use this trick to install any app from microsoft store when u dont have certificate


Do you know a way to install the UWP dump? They are not in .APPX format and I've spent days tryna get around the certificate problem that arises.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I have paid for both DTS Sound Unbound (and I want the old version before they "decoder"-nerfed it. Like Alanfittfox2000's 1.3.3.0 but the Mega.nz link is down down down.
> 
> 
> Do you know a way to install the UWP dump? They are not in .APPX format and I've spent days tryna get around the certificate problem that arises.


if you can extract the APP by using 7z OR if u want to convert installed APP to .APPX u can try this(https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T3WVOicE5sHFW_malGsFNkKJbdR1Viuv/view?usp=sharing
) to convert the extracted app to again to an windows app so u can install them

by the way am not creator of this tool and its not been updated so it might not support all the formates


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

He only has dumps, without the original .appx


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> He only has dumps, without the original .appx


what does he mean by *UWP dump*? (installed UWP?)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

The extracted .appx without the original. He's also intentionally avoided content from certain members due to issues caused, and is looking for a clean source.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The extracted .appx without the original.


Well it will work on that too. u dont need the original


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

@bryan--- I tried it on my PC and it says "Appx package creation failed" :/
@Ferather - could you try on yours?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 6, 2021)

emanresu said:


> @bryan--- I tried it on my PC and it says "Appx package creation failed" :/
> @Ferather - could you try on yours?


the tool is old and doesnt support all the formates i tried to find the creator of this tool on net but i did not found him.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 6, 2021)

Old Appx specially something that is related to driver files and depends on Windows kernel probably won't work on latest windows 20H1 or 20H2. Even if u find the old appx lets say from 2018/19 era, u probably have to install Windows 1909 something like this. @emanresu


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

@bryan--- MSIX Hero
@ador250, noted


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

@bryan--- alright. Too bad. The whole internet (Google especially) is just getting more and more nerfed. It's scary tbh. I think that creator actually saved my bricked S10 

@ador250 I have a 1909 partition for that purpose  I do still need an older version or a compiler or cert that works. Or their private pw.. would be something.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

Currently I am testing a trick I found with analogue, its tells SPDIF it has 8 channels, but interactive is only 6, which on analogue produces virtual side.
8 channel digital compressed audio will remain as 8 channel and dumped at the receiver if not supported, afaik.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Currently I am testing a trick I found with analogue, its tells SPDIF it has 8 channels, but interactive is only 6, which on analogue produces virtual side.


Str8 outta Compton!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

If I program the same-similar trick to HDMI-DP, ultra see's HDMI-DP as 8 channel, and goes into multichannel mode.


----------



## ador250 (Apr 6, 2021)

I don't know why DTSX Ultra is working on this way but not in traditional setup way like this. APO3x works perfectly this way but not APO4x, am I missing something? Did u modify any license file or .dll file? @Ferather


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If I program the same-similar trick to HDMI-DP, ultra see's HDMI-DP as 8 channel, and goes into multichannel and im gay



Ait, nice!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

@ador250

Magic!

----



----

The mentioned trick is working and I have virtual side on SPDIF.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

If anyone knows anything about this, do write here or PM us!


----------



## antonkaz (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello! This drivers not work for me - new bsod with colour bars - when install this drivers


----------



## emanresu (Apr 6, 2021)

antonkaz said:


> Hello! This drivers not work for me - new bsod with colour bars - when install this drivers


New BSOD? With colour bars?
What epicness is this?  What error code? Write it down and tell me if you get it again 
And take a pic with your mobile, I wanna see those colour bars.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 6, 2021)

According to another member the 'RTKHDAUD.dat' is the problem. In safe mode or with audio service off delete it from 'C:\Windows\System32\drivers'.

I will remove it in the next update.

====

Done, please delete all previous packages, I have reset the package name back to DTS DCH 6.0.9129.1.

----

Removed RTKHDAUD.dat from the .inf files, so it is no longer installed. Added virtual side speakers (7.1) to DTS Interactive.
Use the provided tool 'RTK Device Tool' to add 24 bit mic and DTS options (click the first X, then get driver policy):




AudioProc > 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl 20 > 3-Vista24bitRecord
DrvCtrl 52 > 9-SupportDTSNeo
DrvCtrl 52 > 10-SupportDTSEncoder

Press save and restart your PC.

Location: 'C:\Windows\System32\drivers' - copy for later.

----

I will Look into a basic universal RTKHDAUD.dat at a later date.

----

Multichannel 7.1 and 5.1 Wav Test Files (jensign.com) < play over SPDIF


----------



## ingaos (Apr 7, 2021)

hi when i run Install_UWP.cmd (Sound Unbound) i get this error "error driver uwp install process failed with error code 87"

MsgBox "ERROR Driver UWP Install process failed with ERROR code 87",16,"Driver UWP Installation Detection"


----------



## Ferather (Apr 7, 2021)

Ignore that one it doesn't always run, move onto step 2. Sorry 

----

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1 (Signed) -- See Post 1 for the download and guide.
See above if you get BSOD with the new 'RTKHDAUD.dat'.

Thanks to everyone for feedback and support.

----

I have two reports that the new 'RTKHDAUD.dat' does not cause a BSOD where it previously did.

However if for some reason you do get a BSOD, and its 'RTKHDAUD.dat', pls DM me.

----

Some stereo lossy mp3's to play with E-APO + DTS:X, here.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1 (Signed) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide, the apps come with readme's, the UWP Install command does not always work, skip it.
To keep SPDIF always on, and your receivers 'decode' light to stay on, enable 'Stereo Mix', set it to play to Digital, and then mute the stream.



Updated APO4x to the latest version, plus additional codes-optimizations from @Alan Finotty.
Fixed an issue with Windows updates and DTS software components.


----------



## dododo (Apr 10, 2021)

update DTS：X Ultra 1.10.1.0


----------



## Ferather (Apr 10, 2021)

Yes sorry I had an issue I didn't know I had with Windows this whole time. I realized I was getting feedback but I failed to acknowledge it, that's my fault.
For some reason store updates for drivers was disabled, I think by some software I installed at some point. I apologize.







Edit: You can update DTS:X Ultra freely from the store, but not Sound Unbound, unless you own it.

Edit2: If you where effected by the Windows Update, simply pnputil to remove them.
Even if the files remain on your PC, don't worry they wont install.

====

Some stereo lossy mp3's to play with E-APO + DTS:X, Here: Easyupload.io - Upload files for free.
You will get specific rear and side channels from stereo.... yes stereo, all DTS:X'y.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Apr 10, 2021)

Is there any easy way to use DTS click to run and install from a single driver with analog speakers??


----------



## Ferather (Apr 10, 2021)

Not 100% sure what you mean, If you mean just double click install and all is done for you, yes that's how I did my install.
The only other .infs to install is the Ultra and Heapdones:X via the apps folder provided.

Once the drivers are installed you don't need to do anything special, unless we talking about adding it to HDMI.

What ALC do you have?

====

Play this YouTube track and set E-APO to detect 6 channels,  



Fred again.. - Marea (We’ve Lost Dancing) - YouTube


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Apr 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Not 100% sure what you mean, If you mean just double click install and all is done for you, yes that's how I did my install.
> The only other .infs to install is the Ultra and Heapdones:X via the apps folder provided.
> 
> Once the drivers are installed you don't need to do anything special, unless we talking about adding it to HDMI.
> ...


Thanks @Ferather. I have an ALC 1220 codec Gigabyte X570  Elite Wifi and Logitech Z625 Speakers with analog cable. Would you please give me some kind of tutorial to install and the download links for both drivers. Thanks again.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

Everything you need is in post 1 here, else feel free to ask.


----------



## eH-Sh4dowco (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll be honest the process showed in that post looks tangled and confusing. Not seen to be easy and click to run as I mentined before. Do you have a video explaining the process? Thanks again.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 12, 2021)

@Ferather @everyone should i make a discord server for audio moding stuff


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Apr 12, 2021)

Umm I have a conexant audio chip, any small chance i could install this mod,is there any way to directly install from an inf file


----------



## Skylined (Apr 12, 2021)

@Ferather

I need some advice. I may be wrong but it goes as follows:
Dts headphone X plays back normal sounds eg flac and tries to reproduce it as a object based sound arrangement to give the dts effects even in stereo mode. Whereas dtsx does the same thing only by decoding already dts encoded sound.
I cannot get dts headphone x and dtsx ultra GUIs to run at the same time with both APO3 and APO4 services running simultaneously - is this normal? or does both GUIs needs to be running together?
With the human being, the placebo effect is an amazing thing and with no headphone X GUI running you can select headphone X in spatial mode and the sound is different but the headphone X GUI fails to run?

any help would be appreciated.

Or

Is it that APO4 and Ultra also contains the contents of APO3. If this is the case, then APO3 and headphone X are not required and only Ultra and APO4 does the job with sound unbound applying spatial sound effects for both headphone X and Ultra?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 12, 2021)

Skylined said:


> @Ferather
> 
> I need some advice. I may be wrong but it goes as follows:
> Dts headphone X plays back normal sounds eg flac and tries to reproduce it as a object based sound arrangement to give the dts effects even in stereo mode. Whereas dtsx does the same thing only by decoding already dts encoded sound.
> ...


i dont think running multiple spatial is possible currently.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 12, 2021)

@eH-Sh4dowco

It can look confusing, sorry. Simply uninstall all previous drivers, the reason I ask you to do pnputil, is to see if any drivers did not uninstall or remain from previous installs.
If you think you are ok with just uninstalling, and then installing by double clicking 'Install' in the unzipped .7z pack, it should be ok.

In the event you get an issue, you can follow the guide with pnputil and CCleaner to hopefully fix it.

----

@Skylined

I did not re-add APO3  - SFX, MFX, EFX to the system due to lag caused, although this might be gone with my recent modifications.
In DTS DCH 6.0.9137.1\TOOLS\ you will find 'Class ID's', and in post 1, a cleaned FX configurator.

Add the 'Xperi' codes as second place in composite for analogue, now you have both.

Note: You can also attempt to fully unlock APO1, with the MFX and property key. < On some machines the DTS tab does not show.

--

To lag test, restore a .reg file, Windows will pop-up with 3 windows and sounds.

====

Some personal notes, I don't have coaxial or multichannel HDMI to test with currently.

Response rate: Toslink vs conductive circuit. Speed of light, optical (red spectrum) wins. < Optimized lasers can reach into space.
EMI-RFI: Toslink vs conductive circuit. Toslink wins again. Lossless on analogue will not be losses at the end.

----

Z906 - Multichannel Toslink (DTS) to headphones, and also the same for analogue.



====

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.4 (Signed) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide, the apps come with readme's, the UWP Install command does not always work, skip it.
To keep SPDIF always on, and your receivers 'decode' light to stay on, enable 'Stereo Mix', set it to play to Digital, and then mute the stream.

> Addressed the lag caused by some settings, if you experience any issues, use FX config to 'Rebuild all audio endpoints' *.
> You no longer need to add the DTS SFX to the exclusive section before using Equalizer APO.

* The run a registry cleaner a few times, and restart your computer.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 13, 2021)

Driver (code) update, see above. I also updated my E-APO config (see here). I now get a high response rate in stereo mode, and instant in multichannel mode (without E-APO).
Note: If you cant set 5.1-7.1 on analogue, its because spatial is enabled (Sound Unbound). < Right click the speakers (icon), spatial, set to off.

Feel free to send me feedback related to the current state of the drivers, or settings, either here or privately, thanks.

----

DTS-HD (and maybe other DTS formats) to analogue is now unlocked (decoder), no requirements for spatial or to open the Sound Unbound app, if using 5.1-7.1.

----

You only need to add or remove keys *IF* you are modifying the current state, *OR*, if it's a non-Realtek device, for example SFX, MFX, EFX, setup for AMD-Other HDMI-DP.
Note: You can also do the same to other audio devices on your system, such as bluetooth speakers or headphones, USB and so on.

You only need to do this because their native driver in use, is not programmed to use DTS:X.

----

Please note, some previous posts are fully, or partially out of date.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 14, 2021)

can use this with dolby atmos??


----------



## Hearick (Apr 14, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> can use this with dolby atmos??


Sadly, no.

Install Alan Finoty one if you want to have Dolby with DTS X Ultra and Headphone X


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

@andreaspujihar

I am not sure if the UWP version is self contained (with in built APO, and attachment to system), if it does then yes it will work, else no.
As mentioned by @Hearick, you will need to use @Alan Finotty [AAF] driver, I only support DTS systems and APO's.

====

I forgot to mention, when uninstalling the drivers, and even updating, make sure you uninstall all DTS apps first before new the driver.
If you do not you may get issues. Currently I have an instant response on both stereo and multichannel.




You can delete any remaining folders after uninstalling.

--

The spatial engine built into Sound Unbound can cause a short delay in some cases.
I will look into a modifying the app its self, or trying another one.

--

You can also just do driver and extension only, no apps, you will just be running a default preset for stereo-multichannel.

====

Currently I have no negative reports, or anything to fix or change (to my knowledge), enjoy!


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

@Ferather
Ok... So far so good. I managed to get your drivers work. First my specs:
Gigagybte X570 Aorus Elite with ALC1200
5.1 Sound System Connected via SPDIF

I did a proper cleaning as you described in Post 1

I installed your drivers Alt2
Installed both inf from UWP_Store
Installed Realtek Console from UWP_Realtek

Now my next step was to install XPERI DTS Utility_XPERI_1.10.1.0_W10x64_(DTS Ultra) by using provided Setup_APP.cmd
now I installed the other provided APPXBUNDLE file

Now, when I play sounds, the system switches the sound to DTS connection, showed by LED on my sound system. When now sound is playing, system switches back, led off.
Also, in the DTS:X App, I can`t do any changes. It says its active, but when I hit preferences in the upper right, and switch back to the first screen, it says its offline.
I think its not working properly.
Did I missed something here?!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

"When now sound is playing, system switches back, led off." < Fix here, its because no sound, no stream data, so the receiver does not detect DTS. Use about 40% if recording with it.

"Also, in the DTS:X App, I can`t do any changes. It says its active, but when I hit preferences in the upper right, and switch back to the first screen, it says its offline."
Mild bug, do the same, but then minimise then bring back the window, it will return. Ignore it. You can also switch to analogue and back, try then.

Thanks for the feedback. I was aware.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thx for the quick reply. Great work by the way, keep it up!

LED thing, ok, so its more a visual thing? I mean, as long as the Receiver plays spatial sound properly, I can ignore this, right?

Ok, tested the minimize thing, worked! It says its active again --> will ignore this.
But why I cant change presets in the DTS:X App?  
I mean... I really cant do anything with it actually... Do i have to do additional configuration for it to work?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

In multichannel mode it has a master preset from the main preset (if that makes sense), in stereo mode, various stereo options will enable with a few presets to choose from.
Stereo usually indicates analogue data, not digital data (example, DTS), and the apps mostly aim at not only analogue but also stereo.

You can make use of the digital theatre decoder in the Sound Unbound app to play DTS-HD over analogue. < If you open the app it will go into stereo spatial mode.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ahhhh I see. Thx again. So to say it in short: It works as intended


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for your keen eyes. 




----

Edit, for non-Realtek you might prefer the following instead of post 1.

XPERI_SFX_CLSID = "{1B917FE2-47D1-425D-A26E-AFCDBDA7A2E8}"
DTS_MFX_CLSID   = "{FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}"
DTS_EFX_CLSID    = "{599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}"


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

For your Edit:
those are settings, used with the APO Tool right? 
Haven`t touched this tool before... ^^ Dunno how


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Yes for non-Realtek programming. Such as AMD GPU or Bluetooth, USB devices for example. You enter the class ID codes using the tool, then press write (not write def).
After that, you restart your computer. You might have to trick the system into speakers, by selecting Realtek speakers-headphones, then back.

If you use the FX config app, you can backup and restore the registry, just in case, and can also use composite.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand my sound is gone... 
Tried your suggested settings... I knew it would be a step to far. geeeeh.
I entered your settings, hitted the write button (not write def).
Now my sound is gone. How can I revert it?

Edit:
Ok, sound is back^^ Check sounds in the sounds menu seems to forcing it back^^
But my rear speakers are gone now


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Try edit 2 of this post, and the DTS-Settings attachment, please make a backup (right click > export), and save the edits (it will ask you to make a new one).

What non-Realtek (not DTS DCH) device are you doing this to?


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

I accidently edited the realtek one.... dumb me...
I did a quick re-install of the drivers and everything is working again as it should. 
I will never touch that tool again ^^

Thx for your help anyway and thx for the great work.
Ive got working 5.1 via SPDIF and thats all I wanted  DTS:X Ultra is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

Aha, I suspected this, I apologize for any confusion and time spent. Tell your friends about Free stuff!!

Again thankyou for all your feedback.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

Nah, no apologize needed. This was nothing compared to the stress I`ve had with Alan`s drivers^^
I mean, they worked and I liked the Dolby Atmos.
But there were also issues. I cant count the hours of installing and re-installing the drivers^^

As a little feedback: Always keep in mind, dummys like me are also reading and trying this. Its better to write a proper installation guide (yours is god like, compared to others), then spending hours and hours for solving failures which have could been prevented^^


But there is one question left:
Is there a way to raise the volume level? The driver seems to have a very low level. When i listen to spotify for example it looks like this, level seems very low:


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm using Equalizer APO to balance between analogue and digital (still this is only with analogue audio), you can also add master gain to any device.








						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Its compatible with the driver and DTS:X, some devices may or may not be able to utilize the EQ.

The EQ and other features in the Realtek Audio Console, work for all outputs.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thx, I will give it a try


----------



## emanresu (Apr 14, 2021)

Ferather for King 2021!


----------



## Ferather (Apr 14, 2021)

lol || Edit: I will mostly likely update the package if things improve, or at request. I see no reason to update at this time (there is not one if you go to check, lol).
Please continue to send feedback in regards to the current release, and also if there is a new update and you if want it now.

Also note, @Alan Finotty optimizations (special codes) are included, and will be in the future.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 15, 2021)

Jesus, I've been fighting to get *DTS:X Ultra Spatial* Working. Phookin' *Windows Store auto-updates to a new version where it's NERFED*.
Stay with the app version that Ferather provides in his repository!!!
Here is a way to disable them updates -> https://www.wpninjas.ch/2020/04/dis...windows-store-apps-on-your-packaging-machine/


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 15, 2021)

@Ferather bro did you added support for ALC285. Still headphone doesn't work.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 15, 2021)

@Ferather
After a day with further testing, I can say: The driver works great for me.
Except the problem with the not always on reiceiver. It turned out that whenever I change the sound source, i.e. to switch from one tab with youtube to another in the broswer, this produces cracking noises. the receiver switches off briefly and then on again. at first this is just annoying, but in the long run it could damage the speakers.
So I did the work around you offer on page 3. But it would be cool if you can find a better solution for this


----------



## Ferather (Apr 15, 2021)

@Bryan Ü I dont have ALC285 to test speaker codes with, I cant do anything from here. Have you tried either the ALT1 or ALT2 driver?
And what do you mean headphones don't work? It does it you use separate stream, that's how the app works.



@Kabal81 There is no other solution at this time, other than VAC.

----

Edit:

@Kabal81 can you try the following options [6 > 5], with the provided 'RTK Device Tool'.
Tick the box, press save, then restart your computer (stereo mix turned off).



If it works better, let me know what ALC you have.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 16, 2021)

@Ferather
I will test it.
I got a Gigabyte x570 Aorus Elite with an ALC1200

Edit:
Ok, did some quick tests. Failure. 
Cracking noises are back when switching between different sound sources. On the Receiver DTS mode is not always on. 

Switched back to the Stereo Mix solution.

Keep it up. Somewhere is the solution


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

I've had a stab at it, and removed APO1 totally, and Neo PC from digital, for me its better, I get no noise, with or without stereo mix.
I am using E-APO (pre-mix, SFX,MFX) on all interfaces, for some reason E-APO improves Realtek devices.

You will now need to use E-APO to do stereo upmixing, plus it works out better.

----



====

Here is an optional way to get more code into non-Realtek devices (non DTS DCH), such as HDMI, DisplayPort, Bluetooth and USB, so on.
Open the provided Realtek APO Tool, select MMDevice registry, then the device you want at the top, then EP registry.



Right click and export the master key, then rename it - but just copy its name.  Edit, then paste the name into the provided .reg, then save.



Run the reg file, then restart. You will need to trigger speakers on some devices, e.g. HDMI, by selecting speakers then back.


----------



## Hearick (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello @Ferather , when I try to install DTS with the installation bat it says "Permission denied", even with Administrator rights, what should I do ?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 16, 2021)

You just double click it. Right click run as admin, will not work with the code. If that still doesn't work for you, send me a DM, I will give you manual instructions.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.8 (Signed) - See post 1 for the guide and downloads, be sure to remove all DTS apps before removing the driver.

Removed APO1 (analogue), and Neo PC (digital spreader), due to age, lack of updates and issues.
Updated APO3, both APO3 and APO4 can be active at once at no cost, using shared code.
Added code to the basic installer, the Windows audio service is now stopped before the driver is installed.
Optimizations and clean-up of some codes in all of the drivers .inf files.
You will need to use E-APO to do stereo surround upmixing, its much better than Neo PC (stereo expand).


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 17, 2021)

@Ferather Alan's driver work for me. Can u use Alan's driver and add your extensions into that.



Ferather said:


> And what do you mean headphones don't work?


well when i connect headphone i dont hear any sound from headphone but from speakers. i cant sperate streams cause realtek audio console doesnt give me options to do that.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You just double click it. Right click run as admin, will not work with the code. If that still doesn't work for you, send me a DM, I will give you manual instructions.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


I will try your new drivers soon. I'm curious how good they will be. Especially the E-Apo, because I wanted to have some pre-amplification anyway. I will give you soime Feedback the next couple of days.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 17, 2021)

@Bryan Ü "Alan's driver work for me. Can u use Alan's driver and add your extensions into that." < Never going to happen, and in addition the drivers are the same, only the .inf's are different.
You do know Alan has now DTS Ultra and Headphones:X in his system, with some help, I do support his customers as well. I told you its speaker-headphones codes.

I don't have the device and cannot find which codes specifically match your 285, no chance I am building around that when it's the minority.
You can try a different preset for DTS:X, try to find a device with Ultra and a ALC285, then replace the preset.

--

Here is an example of the codes I have to read, and without knowing them I have 0% chance to ID chips.



SPK - Speakers, HP - Headphones, Mic - Microphone.

====

@Kabal81 Thanks.

====

I might need to change the preset for APO3, its detecting multichannel but only has presets for stereo and headphones.
It might not make any difference what I see here (below), but I will look into it for the next release.




The above is an output file, not the preset.

----









						DTS DCH Update
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Please read the provided readme. Optional preset update, with multichannel fix.
Feel free to modify them, and install your mods with the installer.

Edit: I enabled additional SRS options and DSP. Stereo settings are not changed.

----

Stereo upmixing sounds more like a DTS or Dolby surround track, with both systems its more like DTS:X+, or APO4.5.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 18, 2021)

hmmm is normal showing acer trueharmony??


----------



## Ferather (Apr 18, 2021)

No that's new to me, have never seen that before. Do you have an acer? I guess you do and its from that, else, very strange.

----

@Everyone, if you set your speakers to stereo before spatial, you can use Headphones:X + Ultra.
You can also enable the older Headphones:X app, in addition, see below.



After, restart your computer, ideally, or restart the audio service.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 19, 2021)

@Ferather i think i found the problem when i installed your extension with the official HP driver both headphone and speaker streams got joined into one.After that whenever i use realtek driver i get only one stream which supports both.

By the way how can i get those ID's. Any idea.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

Send me working drivers  I should have space in ALT1.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 19, 2021)

hmm i try turn off dts x ultra but cant turn on again
edit:
fixed with reinstall

----

@Ferather yes my laptop is acer


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 19, 2021)

This thread has made me glad I just use a dedicated Schiit DAC and AMP for all my audio needs... so much work for probably a 5% improvement in audio quality, possibly not any improvement if you have the gear I have anyway. Plug n play makes life much easier imo


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Apr 19, 2021)

any body has a pack of impulse responses, i used hesuvi with equaliser apo and dts dch drivers and senheiser impulse resonse(.irs)  by renaming it to .wav and it works,the sound quality has significantly improved


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

You should also be able to do that with the DTS:X .bin files right?


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 19, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> hmm i try turn off dts x ultra but cant turn on again
> edit:
> fixed with reinstall
> 
> ...



If the DTX Ultra says its offline, just minimize the Window to task bar. Then make it big again and it should say its online. I had the same problem, seems to be just an visual bug.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

He seems to have an off bug, I did notice this on a friends PC but could not replicate it. They fixed it with app uninstall, restart, re-install.


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> He seems to have an off bug, I did notice this on a friends PC but could not replicate it. They fixed it with app uninstall, restart, re-install.



Drivers.... sometimes just weird...

Ok, I was off for two days and you changed so much^^
Do I have to pay attention to something special when installing your current driver version? or as usual, cleanly uninstall and then the new driver? want to test them now.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

I recommend removing, but you can update. The mini update pack is just preset updates, DTS DSP and SRS options, they will be in the next main update.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 19, 2021)

enable for dts:x ultra support headset and show playback device in realtek audio console


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

Aha thanks, @Bryan Ü, some info for you. I will try this and see if I can use it in the .dat file.

Edit: All options but option 8 of image 1 is already enabled, I just enable 8?


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Aha thanks, @Bryan Ü, some info for you. I will try this and see if I can use it in the .dat file.
> 
> Edit: All options but option 8 of image 1 is already enabled, I just enable 8?


i think is oem lock so few laptop disable this
edit u must enable all


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 19, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I recommend removing, but you can update. The mini update pack is just preset updates, DTS DSP and SRS options, they will be in the next main update.


Ahhh I see.
When do you have the next major update planned? then I'll wait until then.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 19, 2021)

@andreaspujihar, so option 8, the rest is already on, thankyou. I will pass this onto anyone with that issue in the future. 
@Kabal81, when ever Realtek release their next driver, which could be tomorrow or in a few weeks.

Edit: The releases come with DTS files, sometimes they are updated.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 19, 2021)

Bruhimnoob said:


> any body has a pack of impulse responses, i used hesuvi with equaliser apo and dts dch drivers and senheiser impulse resonse(.irs)  by renaming it to .wav and it works,the sound quality has significantly improved


PM!


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 20, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> enable for dts:x ultra support headset and show playback device in realtek audio console


update i get bsod enable support dts need reinstall driver

how to enable dts x ultra on headphone endpoint??
edit i try uninstall dts ultra and restart dts apo4 and show headphone


----------



## emanresu (Apr 20, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> update i get bsod enable support dts need reinstall driver
> 
> how to enable dts x ultra on headphone endpoint??
> edit i try uninstall dts ultra and restart dts apo4 and show headphone


I had to use Ferather's included version of Sound Unbound in MediaFire repo. Turn off auto updates for that app. Then i have to manually reinstall it each and every time I log in to get DTS X Ultra spatial mode.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 20, 2021)

emanresu said:


> I had to use Ferather's included version of Sound Unbound in MediaFire repo. Turn off auto updates for that app. Then i have to manually reinstall it each and every time I log in to get DTS X Ultra spatial mode.


hehehehehe i already block update


----------



## emanresu (Apr 20, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> hehehehehe i already block update


You might have to tweak in the registry or group policy editor.
Check the app version if it updates in DTS Sound Unbound.
Did my advice work for you?


----------



## roflmaooo (Apr 20, 2021)

hi,
I always need to recheck dts and other thing in the "RTK Device Tool"  why ? 
windows 10 20H2 & motherboard msi b450 gaming plus with alc892 ,it always autoinstall some stuff related to A-volute/nahimic with any driver compatible maybe it's the issue ?
(HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1462CB86&REV_1003)


----------



## emanresu (Apr 20, 2021)

roflmaooo said:


> hi,
> I always need to recheck dts and other thing in the "RTK Device Tool"  why ?
> windows 10 20H2 & motherboard msi b450 gaming plus with alc892 ,it always autoinstall some stuff related to A-volute/nahimic with any driver compatible maybe it's the issue ?
> (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0892&SUBSYS_1462CB86&REV_1003)


Have you turned off auto-updates?


----------



## nonick (Apr 20, 2021)

@Ferather Hi, maybe you know why with these drivers output sound (speaker, headphone/earbuds) goes through mic input (others hearing what they saying through me)? 
I have these problems with Alan drivers but only if I not used headphone/earbuds output device.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

@andreaspujihar, When I enabled separate headphones, I just restarted the computer and it worked as it should thereafter. Might be because you are tweaking it to work.
@roflmaooo, Should already be enabled unless you deleted the .dat file, the left text should be flashing red, otherwise you press save after changes.
@nonick, Odd, what ALC, can you please post a screenshot of 'System Information' > Components > Sound Device.

----

I also just put out another update, its a roll-up of previous changes plus new defaults for APO3 and APO4.


----------



## nonick (Apr 21, 2021)

Now i reinstall default drivers, because cant use discord normally. With default drivers than I set default communication device to headphone problem solved.
I dont remember if I tried on your driver ..


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

ALC887 rev. 1003, hmm try ALT1 driver rather than main.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello, wonderfull work! I ve an ASUS Rog Strix e gaming X570 with S1220A, I ve installed ALT 2, and have no problem! post 1 is perfect!
I have 3 questions:
1 Where can I find the file to have the DTS X Ultra? see attached file. EDIT: Found on microsoft Store!
2 how can I have speaker and headphone separately?, I don t find where I can enable it... I have just speaker
3 And to finish, where do I put the folder DTS Ultra Presets?
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 21, 2021)

Dim said:


> Hello, wonderfull work! I ve an ASUS Rog Strix e gaming X570 with S1220A, I ve installed ALT 2, and have no problem! post 1 is perfect!
> I have 3 questions:
> 1 Where can I find the file to have the DTS X Ultra? see attached file.
> 2 how can I have speaker and headphone separately?, I don t find where I can enable it... I have just speaker
> ...


2. check #163 but dont enable dts

Hmm I think all dts and srs must separately headphone and speaker
But in dolby atmos u don't need separately except hda


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2021)

Another question: How to use paragon? I ve downloaded the ISO but I don t know what to do with it... I put it on USB and start on it to backup windows? 
Thanks for your answer


----------



## Ferather (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, I put it on USB, then restart PC, at the boot menu I press F12 (can be different on each board) to select the UEFI boot menu, then I select USB.
Once you have it running, the backup option is under Wizards, in the top menu bar, near the end.

====

@Everyone

The current release is optimized to work together (APO3-APO4), you should notice increased quality and response.
For stereo, you might need to add the Xperi MFX key to analogue, then restart your computer.*




SRS, DTS DSP, noise and distortion protection, with auto mode.

----

* This may change at a later date, depending on results, as it causes lag with stereo mode (working on it).


----------



## TechTeaPerson (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm on the latest mod. Installed main driver, sound unbound appxbundle, and dts x ultra appxbundle.
No DTS programs appeared at all on the start menu. Nothing in program files as well or the modern apps and features menu.
By the way, do you support Headphone X? As I don't see any .appx file for it. I tested the one I had, `DTSInc.DTSHeadphoneXv1_2.0.0.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r.Appx`, but it doesn't work. It shows the main screen, but I can't click on anything and there is no headphone x effect.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

Sounds like a problem with Windows, or the services are not running, check task manager for DTS APO 3-4 Service. Edit: I just uploaded the full apps package, with HPX v1.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 22, 2021)

update if back to disable playback device option after restart
follow this screenshot


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Send me working drivers  I should have space in ALT1.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 22, 2021)

credit alanfox2000
@Ferather @Bryan Ü
edit is affeted to all alc2xx (thanks for erpguy53 )


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok thanks guys, guess I will do another update then.

----

@andreaspujihar, are you sure its not just codes, because I think I can unlock headphones in your case, though I don't have the device to prove it.
Below is an image, where I added placeholder code, which is in green, and deactivated by ';', if you remove the ';' it might work.

You will need to disable driver signing, then edit the infs, by removing the ';', I did this intentionally.



Currently I am working on APO3 and 4, but will look into @Bryan Ü's driver.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Ok thanks guys, guess I will do another update then.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


idk is screnshoot from alanfox2000


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

Np, @Bryan Ü I found the codes, It knocks off a speaker code, but everything else is the same.



Edit: I will make ALT3, which I can change later for other ALC's.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 22, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> credit alanfox2000
> @Ferather @Bryan Ü
> edit is affeted to all alc2xx (thanks for erpguy53 )


Yes thats what was happening with me.

Does any one wants to try *Sound Research Audio Effects Component*.It came with my HP driver.





_Finally found way to separate the streams on HP laptop_.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

Hmmm, not so sure I like APO3 MFX, I added it in this test with Bryans codes, but it sounded better without, however without, stereo mode cannot use the app.

Edit: Removed key, pls re-download, sorry.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 22, 2021)

@Ferather why _RTAIODAT.DAT_ in my driver is so large?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

Not 100% sure about its code, but its Audio In/Out, I think.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 22, 2021)

Does anyone have idea what's function of _amdacpksl.sys(AMD KSL Filter)_ and _RtEventLog.dll _in my driver.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 22, 2021)

_AMD KSL Filter - _I think that's for microphone or other noise cancelling. The log should just be a recorder of events and errors, probably outputs to a log somewhere.

I think I fixed the APO3 problem and can now have APO3 MFX without quality loss with multichannel, and at the same time reduced impact on stereo (latency).


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 23, 2021)

@Ferather
Is there a method for spatial sound enhancing like Dolby Atmos in Alans driver? Because I liked Dolby Atmos, it pushed all the little sounds in games and the games were a lot more immersive.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

@Kabal81, I might able to do something now I understand APO3 and APO4 more, I have been asked by friends. Sometimes if you stack APOs you get problems.....
This driver uses Sound Unbound and the Headphones:X (v1, v2) apps for spatial, it also has object processing, and works with Atmos encoded audio.

----

So I addressed APO3 fully, and re-mastered its preset, and set it up to not screw up other APO's, you can now use APO3 for stereo, or ignore it.
I managed to get the same latency stereo had without APO MFX, now with MFX. You will need to select Surround or 3D mode.

----

DTS DCH 6.0.9137.4 (Signed) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide. Various APO fixes and changes, moved apps to one package.

@Bryan Ü, you want ALT1 (HDXRT2.inf), I moved them around, but have now labelled them in the basic installer.

----

If you want to edit or tweak the preset's, or find better settings let me know:








						DTS Preset Updater
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Drag and drop any files to the right folder, then install (or edit first).

====

Forgot to mention, DTS Interactive (analogue > digital), has been upgraded into essentially Interactive:X, with DTS 6 channel endpoint effects and 6 channel object processing.
The sound quality for me is better *, however I notice a difference with high frequencies, nothing an EQ cant boost. Specs: 48 Khz, 24 bit, 6 channel.

* Versus analogue 6 channels, and the same speaker system, high grade cables in both cases.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

@Ferather which one should i install ALT3?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

hehe, "@Bryan Ü, you want ALT1 (HDXRT2.inf), I moved them around, but have now labelled them in the basic installer." -- from above, sorry for the big post.
You can also try disabling driver signing, and modifying the infs or change files (install RTEXT.inf first). Make a restore point.

Edit: You might still need to do the tool mods posted above, I don't know.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

@Ferather can u change the installation method to alan's installation method. i get


```
This device cannot start. (Code 10)


The policy object does not exist when it should
```

with your driver but not with alan's driver.

edit:: its working now


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

Did you follow the uninstall guide (pnputil and so on) and did you modify anything? Best Solutions to fix error code 10 "The device cannot start"


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

@Ferather i tried all of the driver non of them support headphone. Still thanks for the hardwork.

am gonna try now latest alan's driver.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

Shame, I am very sorry , I will happily add any solutions that pop up in the future.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Shame, I am very sorry , I will happily add any solutions that pop up in the future.


its ok bro


----------



## Ferather (Apr 23, 2021)

I am looking into reg code unlocks, I found this post:


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2021)

After testing alan's driver am confused cause official HP driver feels more balanced. I dont know now if i should switch to alan's driver.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Interesting, it must be optimized for your chip and situation, such as the ports (or lack of), and OEM locks (lack of normal features).

In a previous post you mentioned the extension only version working with your HP driver?

----









						DTS Preset Updater [Asus]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Based on feedback provided by @ador250, optional.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 24, 2021)

Bryan Ü said:


> After testing alan's driver am confused cause official HP driver feels more balanced. I dont know now if i should switch to alan's driver.


I think use official hp driver with apo driver by alanfox2000 (but still dts:x ultra can't work)


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

I have found that HP Omen supports DTS Ultra (OMEN 15 2020 AMD Laptop | HP® Official Site) am gonna try those settings.

By the way @Ferather how do i convert hardware id (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_103C86D5) to realtek ALC model. Am gonna find HP omen driver which fits my laptop.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Delete all the lines and make one line that matches Realtek and then no further:

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

Example:

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64.10.0...15063]
%Device.Description% = IntcAzAudModelSST,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
%Device.Description% = IntcAzAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

This will make it install on any Realtek device (VEN_10EC).

----

Good luck.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

@Ferather i have found a laptop with dts ultra and has alc285 can u find driver pls i cant find it cause that laptop is not available in my country Bug #1874698 “[OMEN by HP Laptop 15-dh0xxx, Realtek ALC285, Blac...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (launchpad.net)


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

OMEN by HP 15-dh001nr Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support


			https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp111001-111500/sp111262.exe


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

@Ferather my hardware id is (HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0285&SUBSYS_103C86D5) but most nearest config file should be HP103C8603or HP103C8600


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmmm, not sure if you will find it that way, you really just need a HP driver for 285 that has DTS:X in it, you probably wont find one with your subsys.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

How do i convert this to for my pc

_[ApoComponents.NTamd64]
%Apo.ComponentDesc% = ApoComponent_Install,SWC\VEN_DTSI&AID_DTSI2_

[DTSService.NTamd64]
%Service.ComponentDesc% = DTSService_Installx64,SWC\VEN_DTSI&HID_DTSIAPO4xSERVICE


----------



## leveltrauma (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks for your hard work, it works like a charm with my 1220 + SPDIF


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

@Bryan Ü, you can leave those, those are to attach to the main driver, which somewhere in its .inf has the codes for _VEN_DTSI&AID_DTSI2, _so the software component can attach to it.
@leveltrauma, you are very welcome. I have built the driver to be full of DTS features, but with maximised performance (latency), low system cost.

@Everyone, feel free to modify or change the preset's, the main folder is here. I encourage feedback, thank you.
If you find a preset from another driver I have not got, and it's a good quality, let me know.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

@Ferather  DTS APO 4 worked and i feel  audio is more louder now. i also found DTS APO 3 for ALC285 but the gui did not worked.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9147.1 (New)(*Signed*) -- Read post 1 (here) for the downloads, apps and install guide, uninstall all DTS apps before the driver.
If you installed your own preset or used one of the updates, delete the files in Windows/System32/DTS/PC/APO4x/.

----

@Bryan Ü, I'll help you with that too, but you will need the APOTool and Class ID's files from my driver, DM me.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

Now am vibing with birds lol. Damn that bass ................
Owl City - Fireflies (Said The Sky Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

You are welcome, enjoy APO3 and APO4 with HP.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

Guys i have found one more audio enhancer with HP laptop. Its called _Synaptics Audio_


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Any good? What does it do?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Any good? What does it do?


I havent installed it yet. I will test it tomorrow. Found it when i was searching for dts ultra in HP. I think its upgrade of ConexantAPO


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

I see. Let me know if it does anything special.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 24, 2021)

Bryan Ü said:


> Guys i have found one more audio enhancer with HP laptop. Its called _Synaptics Audio_


is not for realtek


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm really enjoying the new preset from @ador250 + my multichannel edits, enough bass to turn it down with a LFE (5.1), sounds amazing with the new drivers.
Here is a source for analogue 7.1 (PCM), if you play it over SPDIF, you will notice side channels is played as virtual sides (front-rear combo).


----------



## emanresu (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm really enjoying the new preset from @ador250 + my multichannel edits, enough bass to turn it down with a LFE (5.1), sounds amazing with the new drivers.
> Here is a source for analogue 7.1, if you play it over SPDIF, you will notice side channels is played as virtual sides (front-rear combo).
> 
> View attachment 197946


Link Ador's preset pls


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Its in his driver package in his post.


----------



## nonick (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> ALC887 rev. 1003, hmm try ALT1 driver rather than main.


tried with latest version for ALC 887, but same problem, I hearing music output through microphone.
Somehow problem is with this realtek setting with your driver, looks like ignoring this setting:




Now installed Alan's driver without SPDIF DDL/DTS decoding (because cant make it work) where is no problem with microphone with AEC on.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Using the provided RTK Device Tool, try the following, for me beam forming works best.

enable DrvCtrl 14
check 5-MicEffectStereoOutputForAECandNS

enable DrvCtrl 43
check 25-AecRefUseLoopback
check 24-ForceRtkMicEftV2

enable DRVCtrl 38
check 31-AecRefSupportSrc


----------



## Kabal81 (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Kabal81, I might able to do something now I understand APO3 and APO4 more, I have been asked by friends. Sometimes if you stack APOs you get problems.....
> This driver uses Sound Unbound and the Headphones:X (v1, v2) apps for spatial, it also has object processing, and works with Atmos encoded audio.
> 
> ----
> ...



Thanks for your answer. I will wait then and watch your updates. For now I'm happy and your driver does its job pretty well.
When you start your work with spatial sound enhancements like Atmos and stuff, I can do some testing stuff 
You're doing an amazing job here!


----------



## nonick (Apr 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Using the provided RTK Device Tool, try the following, for me beam forming works best.
> 
> enable DrvCtrl 14
> check 5-MicEffectStereoOutputForAECandNS
> ...



Working! Thanks a lot


----------



## Ferather (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm taking notes for the next Realtek release, and will add any changes then, unless urgent.
I am still investigating multichannel for SPDIF with some chips, such as 887 and 892.

-----





Current release, with maximum performance, and high quality audio.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 25, 2021)

source: DTS:X Ultra Windows Reference App | Anthony D. Hand's Portfolio

Doesnt they look cooler than final product?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2021)

Yes and it has speaker-headphones selection. Very nice. I will be posting an optional update for 'RTKHDAUD.dat' with the AEC changes, and a setting I want to test on 887-892 for SPDIF.

DrvCtrl 43 -- 24-ForceRtkMicEftV2, is the only one I did not add, you might need to add it, I did enable RtkMicEftV2.








						DTS DCH Updater
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 26, 2021)

do you have preset for analog stereo speaker


----------



## Ferather (Apr 26, 2021)

The preset includes stereo and multichannel, in fact 99% of it is stereo, either headphones or speakers.
When in multichannel mode you cant choose a stereo preset, or use stereo options.



That includes spatial modes, they are stereo for stereo.

----

Updated presets:








						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



The Ferather one will be in the next update.

----

How to use the preset updater:

If you don't intend to modify anything, double click install. If you want to modify the .xml, do so first.
If you want to replace the APO4 preset (DTS:X), delete-replace the files in WIN10\APO4x\.

Make sure the folders are populated, else it will delete then install nothing.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The preset includes stereo and multichannel, in fact 99% of it is stereo, either headphones or speakers.
> When in multichannel mode you cant choose a stereo preset, or use stereo options.
> 
> View attachment 198186
> ...


i think make updater acer to (yes my laptop is acer)

dts headphone x preset rename to dtsapo3oemconfig.xml thanks for alanfox2000








						Yandex
					

Finds everything



					disk.yandex.com


----------



## Ferather (Apr 27, 2021)

Use which ever one(s) you like 

----

Optional:

I just fixed an issue with noise and multichannel, by default SFX is being bypassed (APO4-Off), this causes popping.









						DTS Preset Updater [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 28, 2021)

hope dts have tuning for knowledge zenith earphone  (i dont have knowlege about audio tuning)

wow is working with acer trueharmony


----------



## Ferather (Apr 28, 2021)

Good to know, I cant see Zenith in the headphone list sadly.

----

Interactive:X is accepting 192khz 32 bit 6 channel input, output is 48khz 24 bit 6 channels (DTS standard).
To do 8 channels, I had to reduce the stream output to 96khz 24bit. Interesting results.


----------



## nonick (Apr 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Using the provided RTK Device Tool, try the following, for me beam forming works best.
> 
> enable DrvCtrl 14
> check 5-MicEffectStereoOutputForAECandNS
> ...


One more thing with this issue. Every time when start PC need to play around with realtek settings (change/reset default devices/communication) to start AEC work.



And maybe with headphone device adding/removing full range tick or maybe change/reset device format:




Very weard issue I didnt find normal pattern which fix issue.. 

p.s. issue was without new updates. Now run updates files and will test it.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 28, 2021)

Should be fixed with the updater, the default driver has not got the extra options. Thanks for testing.
Edit: Just checked it, and it works for me without changing device after restart.

I did not enable DrvCtrl 43 -- 24-ForceRtkMicEftV2 in the updater, but are using it currently.
I have enabled RtkMicEftV2 in the updater, so I guess that setting is needed.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Apr 29, 2021)

fun fact
dts headphone:x v1 correct detect my device but not dts ultra lol
i checked this said internal (but not important for me)


			[Gaming NB] DTS: X Ultra Introduction | Official Support | ASUS Global


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2021)

I will probably have to edit again the 'RTKHDAUD.dat', although as you said it's not important.

DrvCtrl 16 - 31-NoInternalSpkMic
DrvCtrl 39 - 19-NoInternalSpkr

Let me know if those changes make any effect.



I also found the above, maybe that helps with headphones.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 29, 2021)

@Ferather
Hello. You don't have this in the driver Inside the folder 'WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\' you will find two .inf files, install them. How can I put dts ultra on Alan's mod? The link that you gave for the chipset 1200 is empty...


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9147.2 (*Signed*) - See post 1 here, for the download and guide. Added the above AEC changes, and SPDIF option.
Added DTS Settings, an optional download, which will disable-enable Interactive:X, and also setup HDMI-DP.

With Interactive:X off, SPDIF will enter 2 channel PCM mode, you can use spatial, so on.

----

@Zonder, See post 1 for the downloads, Alan should already have DTS:X Ultra working, no?


----------



## Zonder (Apr 29, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9147.2 (*Signed*) - See post 1 here, for the download and guide. Added the above AEC changes, and SPDIF option.
> Added DTS Settings, an optional download, which will disable-enable Interactive:X, and also setup HDMI-DP.
> 
> With Interactive:X off, SPDIF will enter 2 channel PCM mode, you can use spatial, so on.
> ...


Can't you hear me? You have no path in the downloaded driver file-Inside the folder "WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\" What files should I install there and how? Check it yourself
At Alan Dts ultra works but with an error - and it is necessary without an error.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2021)

Its just 'WIN10\APPS\' The appxbundles are now in a separate download. Right click the .inf and select install.




----

Presets and the preset updaters are in the link below, If you are using Potplayer, I suggest AVC.








						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



If you are using the updater with another profile, make sure the APO folders are populated.

----

Edit: Forgot to say thanks everyone for testing the optional updates.


----------



## Zonder (Apr 30, 2021)

@Ferather Hello. The problems are the following when installing your driver: The Realtek panel was installed as usual without an equalizer and without dts. (when entering the code, the equalizer did not appear.) Ultra works, but not with all channels. When switching to 7.1. again, only two work and not 7. Alan's error is fixed and all 7 work with all the amplifiers.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

You must have some underlying issue, did you fully remove all AFF extensions and other drivers using 'pnputil'? None of the problems you mentioned are in this driver.



----









						DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4
					

Watch "DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Zitrish (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi, @Ferather. First of all, thanks a lot for your work and help...

Secondly, I'm thinkin on buying a new SPDIF back plate bracket for my board as it has the onboard connector for it. The board is a Gigabyte Z170M-D3H which suppports the codec ALC892 and Im wondering which one of the drivers that you have uploaded would work best with my septup? Will your driver allow me to use DTS connect with games in order to get 5.1 sound?


I've been reading the entire thread but it's still no clear to me, I'm new in this topic. Sorry.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 30, 2021)

@Zitrish, The package contains 3 options, the main driver works with some 892's (there are 3 revisions), ALT1 works with all of them, as far as I know.
Yes it will give you 5.1 over SPDIF via DTS Interactive *, if you would like to upmix stereo to 5.1 - 7.1, I suggest E-APO.

* Upgraded to Interactive:X with some mods and object processing.


----------



## Zitrish (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Zitrish, The package contains 3 options, the main driver works with some 892's (there are 3 revisions), ALT1 works with all of them, as far as I know.
> Yes it will give you 5.1 over SPDIF via DTS Interactive *, if you would like to upmix stereo to 5.1 - 7.1, I suggest E-APO.
> 
> * Upgraded to Interactive:X with some mods and object processing.



Thank you so much @Ferather. It's clear now!

Could you please recommend a driver that includes Dolby Digital Live?


----------



## Zonder (May 1, 2021)

@Ferather . I'm doing everything right. pnputil-e does not detect any residues. I tried option M and the first one seems to be...Here's what happens in the screenshot. There's nothing down there. Ultra works in stereo mode gives you the settings. In the multi-channel type, too, but you have only two speakers working when checking 7.1.  Maybe through spdif gives out 6 channels - I do not use it. Alan has all 7 channels and subs working when checking. Ultra also works in 7.1 and does not allow you to switch in stereo. (I think it will fix) thus, taking into account other amplifiers, I see the driver more saturated in sound. I wish you all the best in your improvements.


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

Where are you getting the HDA panel from? All channels works 5.1 and 7.1. Pressing the speakers below plays sound as it should, as well as 5.1 audio.



I am also not receiving any other complaints in regards to 5.1 or 7.1, so I wish you all the best with your problem.


----------



## dongeg97 (May 1, 2021)

Hello @Ferather ! I ended up using your driver instead of AAF driver, that give me some latency if i install every software. BTW, is normal that when i switch from stereo to 7.1 DTS Ultra is bypassed? Thanks a lot.


----------



## dododo (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Where are you getting the HDA panel from? All channels works 5.1 and 7.1. Pressing the speakers below plays sound as it should, as well as 5.1 audio.
> 
> View attachment 198710View attachment 198711
> 
> I am also not receiving any other complaints in regards to 5.1 or 7.1, so I wish you all the best with your problem.


asus 887 unable to install error


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

@dongeg97, no that's not normal, and isn't happening to me I can use both windows settings and the Realtek panel. https://streamable.com/vcbhmo
Try this full reset, it will remove past data related to DTS, https://www.mediafire.com/file/1vlh8tkjmcpk7sv/DTS_Full_Reset.7z

Edit: The only app that might cause latency with DTS DCH, is Sound Unbound (spatial on), the engine is not optimized all that well.
You can use all the other apps without the latency, you can then use Headpnones:X v1 spatial modes (no cost).

----

Also note, if spatial is on, the speakers normally set to stereo, and might not change if spatial remains on. Spatial is for stereo, not multichannel.
If you open the Sound Unbound app, with speakers as default, in 5.1 or 7.1 mode, it will enable spatial and stereo.

For multichannel, Sound Unbound only offers the digital to analogue decoder for DTS content. Install and don't use it (silly I know).

----

Attention!

Several times in the past, an AAF installation causes system wide issues. If you read through current AAF complaints you will see several speaker and stuck on stereo problems.
Many times people say they have a problem with this driver (and others such as this generic), my friend had this with an ALC892, had to restore partition to fix it.

After the restore he was able to install almost any driver and it function as intended. My guess you all have transferred from AFF?

----

@Zonder, also the HDA panel shows you have Dolby, this driver neither has HDA panel nor Dolby.

----

@dododo, what was the error? Did you previously use AAF?

====

I have time for TeamViewer, I have done this several times in the past, DM me.


----------



## Zonder (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dongeg97, no that's not normal, and isn't happening to me I can use both windows settings and the Realtek panel. https://streamable.com/vcbhmo
> Try this full reset, it will remove past data related to DTS, https://www.mediafire.com/file/1vlh8tkjmcpk7sv/DTS_Full_Reset.7z
> 
> Edit: The only app that might cause latency with DTS DCH, is Sound Unbound (spatial on), the engine is not optimized all that well.
> ...


Dear. An example with dolby, this is a screenshot from Alan's mod, after your mod, where all 7 speakers and a subwoofer just work. On your mod, the Realtek Hda panel is turned on elementary - any unpacked Realtek driver is taken and either RtkNGUI64 or RAVCpl64 is run in the folder with it (you can copy them separately and run hda from any folder). Alan's mod is awesome in everything, the ultra fix is a trifle, the main thing for me is that it works in the 7.1 channel.
On my chip 889 apparently the realtek uwp panel is buggy.
I can notice one more thing - when Windows puts the driver on silence ( in the process of reinstalling the drivers of mods) there is an improvement subsection (ehansers) when your mod or Alan's mod is installed - this subsection disappears in your drivers - I didn't find the answer why. Do you know?


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

I'm running ALC889. It sounds like things are being mixed up, and I am not 100% sure what you are doing as you remove-install, there should be no update.
Would you like to use TeamViewer? I would like to see exactly what is happening, or if there is some steps you need to take.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4512574



====

@Zitrish, Sorry just noticed, I cant strictly suggest a driver purely for DDL, depending on what else you want, you could try your normal driver + patched APO.


----------



## Zonder (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm running ALC889. It sounds like things are being mixed up, and I am not 100% sure what you are doing as you remove-install, there should be no update.
> Would you like to use TeamViewer? I would like to see exactly what is happening, or if there is some steps you need to take.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4512574
> ...


Unfortunately, I don't speak English - very bad. I write through a translator. I delete correctly and check the tails of the programs too.
In the problem I would like to understand of course - already for the sake of even interest


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 1, 2021)

Hi Ferather. Btw,  I have tried the method for uninstalling the remaining extensions from you. Yes, I can see there are about 5-10 leftover extensions that are still lodged in the device system without me knowing it. *And there is still one remaining driver's extension that I haven't been able to delete until now (as in the attachment)*. It looks like it has something to do with the HDA panel which is mentioned *to be at location "0"*. I still can't find the file or driver in question!










Hope you can help. Thanks for your helps.


----------



## dongeg97 (May 1, 2021)

@Ferather DTS is pretty good and I’m surprised because the first time I installed I underrated it .... but is really cool and i prefer it to Dolby atmos! BTW how to update presets? I ran preset updater but i have no new headphones. I’m using AKG K612 Pro


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

@Tingang-21, there's is quite a few there. I hope these steps will help you. You will need to unplug your internet, using 'Device manager', right click and uninstall, tick 'Delete driver'.
Repeat this process until you see the generic 'High Definition Audio Device' (Windows driver), then again right click and uninstall, the device should disappear.

If the device successfully disappears, you should now be able to use pnptuil to remove the extensions, as they are not attached to any active driver.

-----

@Zonder, its no problem, I hope you find what the cause is, I still offer to help you with TeamViewer if needed.

-----

@dongeg97, You delete the content of the APO4 folder, and replace it with another preset you would like to use, or have modified.
I believe the headphones database is in the app and online, although presets do come with offline databases.

Enjoy!

====

I just made  package with the Patched APO, for standard Realtek drivers (such as the mobo drivers), to make sure I coded the installer, I ran it with DTS DCH.
The first thing I noticed, it set my speakers to stereo, although I did not check much, other than the panel (shows connect and stuff).

I also know Alan is using it, and its part of an extension he wrote that installs it. Could be the problem I don't know.


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Tingang-21, there's is quite a few there. I hope these steps will help you. You will need to unplug your internet, using 'Device manager', right click and uninstall, tick 'Delete driver'.
> Repeat this process until you see the generic 'High Definition Audio Device' (Windows driver), then again right click and uninstall, the device should disappear.
> 
> If the device successfully disappears, you should now be able to use pnptuil to remove the extensions, as they are not attached to any active driver.
> ...


Thank you for your response. *But I really can't tick delete driver*, as you mean. *I have also turned off the internet before deleting it through the device manager.*



Yes, all drivers from third parties related to realtek mod have been removed. It's just that the extension really makes me wonder, where is the problem?!
I'm just guessing, if Alan's realtek mod driver has overwritten the default HDA driver from microsoft in my device system?


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

Perfect, now uninstall the default Windows driver "High Definition Audio", it wont show 'Delete' as there is no driver, the device should disappear, now you can run pnptuil to remove the extensions.


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Perfect, now uninstall the default Windows driver "High Definition Audio", it wont show 'Delete' as there is no driver, the device should disappear, now you can run pnptuil to remove the extensions.


As you can see the attachment, I have uninstalled the default HDA Audio from Microsoft. Then I tried removing the extension using pnputil -d oem1.inf via CMD (run as administrator). But the results still failed.


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

/delete-driver <oem#.inf> [/uninstall] [/force] [/reboot]  | so *pnputil -d oem1.inf -u -f*

Otherwise, I will have to find you a solution to remove it. You should also inform Alan, he might have something to fix it.

Using force with the DriverExplorer app can also break things, so I can't suggest it.

Edit: I just noticed its a 'System device', that's not normal for a sound device, check in System devices.


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> /delete-driver <oem#.inf> [/uninstall] [/force] [/reboot]  | so *pnputil -d oem1.inf -u -f*
> 
> Otherwise, I will have to find you a solution to remove it. You should also inform Alan, he might have something to fix it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did read about how to force uninstall mode. *But do you think it's safe to do on the default Windows system?* Honestly I've never done that. Because if that goes wrong, it will take up more time for me to reinstall the OS.

===================
EDIT: Okay, I just found him. So how is it handled? Should it be removed directly or what? Thank you for the enlightenment.


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

Yes it safe to remove it, pnptuil and force is also safe to use. Before you do make a restore point.


----------



## Tingang-21 (May 1, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes it safe to remove it, pnptuil and force is also safe to use. Before you do make a restore point.
> 
> View attachment 198772


Yes I did.  Also previously I have done a restore point.  Now it only remains to clean the registry.   Seems safe and in control.  Hopefully.



BIG THANKS..


----------



## Ferather (May 1, 2021)

You are welcome 

====

Edit:

I will be adding the following codes to the installer in the next update (next Realtek release):

reg delete "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO" /f    << Deletes APO4 registry entries, old storage data.
del /f /q "%programdata%\DTSAudio\"    << Deletes APO3 .xml entries, same as above in .xml form.
del /f /q "%windir%\System32\DTS\PC\APO3x\"    << Deletes any personal presets, other added files.
del /f /q "%windir%\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\"    << Deletes any personal presets, other added files.


----------



## dododo (May 2, 2021)

没有用于任务管理的APO3 APO4 

which hardware model is DTS Ultra Presets ASUS 104387B2


----------



## nonick (May 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Should be fixed with the updater, the default driver has not got the extra options. Thanks for testing.
> Edit: Just checked it, and it works for me without changing device after restart.
> 
> I did not enable DrvCtrl 43 -- 24-ForceRtkMicEftV2 in the updater, but are using it currently.
> I have enabled RtkMicEftV2 in the updater, so I guess that setting is needed.


Nothing helps. Tried:
DrvCtrl 43 -- 24-ForceRtkMicEftV2
DrvCtrl 16 - 31-NoInternalSpkMic
DrvCtrl 39 - 19-NoInternalSpkr
DrvCtrl 7- 29-IntSpkUseRedirectHeadphone

Sometimes work sometimes not. Sometime broke/or fixes without any changes.

Its looks like AEC broke and did not know how to filter out output sound.

I broke it when playing music and change to speaker, AEC tried to mute part of environment hearing music for a while but it stops and start to hear without any muting then change device to headphone and hear all music playing through mic ..


----------



## Ferather (May 2, 2021)

@dododo, I will have to do TeamViewer with you, or try since I probably wont be able to read your language. I also see DAX, I don't have DAX.

我将不得不与您一起使用TeamViewer，或者尝试一下，因为我可能无法阅读您的语言。我也看到了DAX，但我没有DAX。我将需要Windows的英语语言包

----

@nonick, ok thankyou for the feedback, I will ask around if there other settings you need on or off. What was the ALC again?

Edit: Some advice I got from @ador250.

Using the 'RTK Device Tool', next to the red flashing text, is a box with a red 'X', press it, it will delete the 'RTKHDAUD.dat', now restart your computer.
Open the 'RTK Device Tool' again, and press the same 'X', the text will now flash red, now press 'Get Policy Driver', and press 'Save'.

Here are the essential DTS options to enable with your OEM policy (then restart):

AudioProc -- 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl-52 -- 9, 10 (DTS Neo, DTS Encoder)

Suggested:

DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord (24bit, HD microphone)

----

Added 'Policy Installer' to the settings and utility folder, it will install your 'RTKHDAUD.dat'. Once you made one, its in 'Windows\System32\drivers\'.
Open Windows explorer at the location, at the top right is the search bar, enter the name above into it and search, copy the file.

====

If you have Z906, using analogue (or the Interactive [Off] mode), setup stereo, enable a preset you want (example Music) in Ultra.
Enable spatial (or use Headphones:X v1 app), then set Z906 to 3D, it will upmix the stereo input using a 3D matrix.

Also note with Ultra, you will need to switch to analogue or headphones (if enabled), then back to SPDIF-HDMI to trigger stereo.


----------



## nsaavedralira (May 2, 2021)

@Ferather First thank you for this work, I've been testing your settings I think since the first version you shared through this post.
The first versions, as you know, according to the comments, were thrown by BSOD when I installed because they were not optimized for alc1220.
Until you shared the DTS DCH 6.0.9137.8 (Signed) of the post #147, with the alt2 driver I was able to install everything smoothly and worked (dts: x ultra and also headphones x)

Also told that eh tried all the new versions which I do not remember which worked (without BSOD) but the audio did not have the same quality of version 6.0.9137.8 then I returned back and I eh been staying with that version.

Also, whenever I go back or try the new versions, I delete everything according to your steps in post #1(Or at least that I believe xD)

The latest versions give me BSOD again and also eh tested other presets and I really fail to understand how to change them successfully and always fail I do not take up utilities like RTK Device Tool since I always make some error and end up erasing everything and returning to version 6.0.9137.8 since I have a saved copy.

If you want, I would have no problem providing you with a teamview session to try or tell me whether I am doing it correctly or not. So you could also see it's okay or wrong with this chip for future updates. And it would be of great help as I really apart from installing and erasing everything as appropriate I do not understand.

The only detail is that I speak Spanish and I understand English a little but with the help of a translator everything is possible.

My audio specs is as follows:
Audio
ROG SupremeFX8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC S1220A
- Dual Headphone Amplifiers
- Impedance sense for front and rear headphone outputs
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
- High quality120dBSNR stereo playback outputand113dBSNR recording input
- SupremeFX Shielding Technology
- Supports up to 32-Bit/192kHz playback *6
https://rog.asus.com/motherboards/rog-strix/rog-strix-b365-f-gaming-model/spec


----------



## Ferather (May 2, 2021)

I put out the 'RTKHDAUD.dat' for testing, over 100+ downloads and 0 negative feedback, this is what happens when I don't get feedback.
From now you all are going to have to make your own 'RTKHDAUD.dat', I cant be bothered anymore with it.


----------



## nsaavedralira (May 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I put out the 'RTKHDAUD.dat' for testing, over 100+ downloads and 0 negative feedback, this is what happens when I don't get feedback.
> From now you all are going to have to make your own 'RTKHDAUD.dat', I cant be bothered anymore with it.


I understand estimated echo registre only for what you report since eh read the full publication, I echo my idea was to be able to help you deliver comments so I registered echo with the previous version not eh dyed problems but I would like to try other preset since that I do not understand how to change them.

So if you save and offer the teamview session so you can also see if it is necessary to change something in the extension or RTKHDAUD.dat.

And the other thing is that I don't understand well how to use the RTK Device Tool because I always follow the steps and I end up making a xd error, but I'm not criticising your work since the setting I'm mentioning it works smoothly for me at the moment

Best and thank you


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2021)

Its ok don't worry, I've had some issues in the past with it. I will DM you for TeamViewer. It's better that I remove it, even if people cant really use it properly.

Edit: Thankyou for your feedback

----

DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4 (*Signed*) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide.

Emergency update in regards to above, removed 'RTKHDAUD.dat', added instructions to make your own. Added code to clean-up past installs of DTS.
Please use the 'Policy Installer' I made to install your created 'RTKHDAUD.dat' with future updates, it comes with the one I am using.

----

To use the preset updater, delete the files inside the folders 'APO3' and-or 'APO4', then replace them with ones you want to use, then double click install.
Please make sure the folders have files inside them, else the installer will delete files, but copy nothing, resulting with no preset.

----


----------



## dododo (May 3, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9147.2 ASUS B150 887 BSOD


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2021)

The post above addressed this issue: DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4 - My apologies. I will not be adding 'RTKHDAUD.dat' in the future, this will now have to be built by you *one time* .
Each chip and manufacture of the motherboard, will hard-code a driver policy into the system, drivers normally don't come with a 'RTKHDAUD.dat'.

The reason I distributed one was to unlock a few options most policies will have turned off (not normally DTS), and for ease of use.


Edit: Apparently my Gigabyte ALC889 is very robust, as no options result in BSOD, again I apologize.

----

How to create your own policy + how to use the policy installer: https://streamable.com/y0y9iz









						Policy Installer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----

Also note for APO4, I enabled distortion protection and anti clipping to stereo, previously only on multichannel. I had this change in the previous Acer preset, now its Asus.

----

Updated the 'Preset Updater', the folders no longer need to be populated, instead it will first check for a .xml file before deleting and installing.


----------



## nonick (May 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @nonick, ok thankyou for the feedback, I will ask around if there other settings you need on or off. What was the ALC again?


887


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2021)

Thanks, I will look into it, unfortunately I am unable to put any changes into the .dat anymore due to issues with later ALC chips.
I am also hoping that if you create-export your own policy, it should already work as the OEM intended.

Please let me know if the issue is resolved with DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4 (no custom policy).


----------



## nonick (May 3, 2021)

No luck with my own policy. I think it can be related with APO driver.
I remember if I install APO (with equalizer APO, expermental) driver on OEM dirvers, issue appear too.




Edit:
I checked same extra policy settings for now it worked.


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2021)

Alright, thanks for the info, I am using SFX/MFX when it comes to E-APO, for me it seems to work always. I am not sure why, I will see what I can do.
As a side note, if you go to the policy editor, then search for AEC, you should be able to find some extra options to try.


----------



## nonick (May 3, 2021)

Thanks. Very appreciated for your help. For now, would be ok how it is  at least is possible make it work (playing around with settings)


----------



## dongeg97 (May 3, 2021)

@Ferather @everyone
with DTS ULTRA in the special audio settings (where is the windows sonic too) my headphones volume is so low, so I’m about to buy an audio card, can someone tell me if third party audio cards works with the DTS driver ? Or is just the onboard ? Thanks a lot


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2021)

Just Realtek (onboard). I guess you maxed the level for headphones? Mine comes out quite loud. It's possible to add gain to low volume headphones with E-APO.


----------



## dongeg97 (May 4, 2021)

Thank you so much, I fixed it with e-apo. Thx for ur work


----------



## xela (May 4, 2021)

Please...What are the differences between HDXRT.inf vs HDXRT2.inf vs HDXRT4.inf. (DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4 )
Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (May 4, 2021)

@dongeg97

Good to know, thanks for the feedback. E-APO is not only the best upmixer I found, it actually increases performance with Realtek devices.
The downside is that it does not support composite mode, only single exclusive APO mode, so it can be annoying.

====

@xela

You should really just double click install,* HDXRT.inf (Most ALC's), HDXRT2.inf (ALC 8XX), **HDXRT4.inf (ALC 12XX)*:



I highly suggest using it, it will also clean past DTS data.

----

Optional: Once you have installed the driver, you can build and export your OEM driver policy, editing it if you want.


----------



## xela (May 4, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Ferather (May 4, 2021)

If you wish, you can take the whole driver and add Dolby, as you did before. I will be adding Dolby Atmos in the future, so maybe we can work together?
I intend to make it an optional extension, so it doesn't cause issues, but I will most likely need to tweak it for performance.


----------



## dododo (May 4, 2021)

DCH 6.0.9147.4 dtsx does not support stereo?


----------



## Ferather (May 4, 2021)

Yes of coarse, unless you mean SPDIF, as its setup for multichannel. You can setup SPDIF as stereo, using the 'Interactive [On-Off].reg' in the 'DTS Settings.7z' download.

You will need to translate the written Readme.txt.


----------



## dongeg97 (May 4, 2021)

@Ferather I'm so sorry to tell you that my feedback was not positive. i didn't noticed that e-apo (i simply installed and make +10db on config) disasbled all enhancements on the DTS driver. maybe i did something wrong.
P.s. is upgrading dts worth it?


----------



## Ferather (May 4, 2021)

Very odd, I've never had that issue. Perhaps it's because E-APO was on a different configuration before. I do know the EQ and convolution features don't work on all Realtek ALC's.
For me its pre-mix, no post-mix, SFX/MFX. The latest update also has a cleaning feature, which will delete DTS data from previous installs, including added presets.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2021)

Hello, I ve a newbie question, is it possible to use dts ultra with 6 speakers analog? because when i put dts it goes to stereo and it buzzes in my rear and side speaker. Thanks


----------



## emanresu (May 5, 2021)

Dim said:


> Hello, I ve a newbie question, is it possible to use dts ultra with 6 speakers analog? because when i put dts it goes to stereo and it buzzes in my rear and side speaker. Thanks


Open up Ferather's document with Device Registry Keys, look for the "5.1" entry and enter it where due with APO Tool


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

@Dim, that sounds like spatial mode is on. Turn it off, then make sure your speakers are setup as multichannel.
Also note, if you open the Sound Unbound app, it will automatically set to stereo + spatial.









						DTS - Spatial
					

Watch "DTS - Spatial" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				







----








						DTS Full Reset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



----

Did you install and open Sound Unbound before installing Ultra? I'm not quite sure how it got stuck on otherwise.

====

If you see the following image below, please follow the guide on Post 1 to remove past installs, notably those from Alan Finotty.
In the event you are having difficulty, message me and be ready to use TeamViewer, and make a restore point.



It has nothing do to with what ALC you have.

----

Edit: After going through a PC with TeamViewer, Windows its self can have an issue, and fails to load APO4 service.



No known fixes at this time, other than a full clean re-install.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2021)

OK I ve noticed when I launch Sound Unbound it sets to stereo. So I set up to 7.1 in windows' sound parameter and it s good? It says in DTS ultra it is active but I can t change to automatic, music, voice, etc... when I clic it does nothing. I ve used the .reg file... but don t know if it has done something... thanks for your help


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

Yes that is correct, when in multichannel mode (5.1, 6.1, 7.1), it will display the screen you posted, and the stereo features automatically disable.
If you keep the app open as you displayed it, then switch to stereo, you will see the app changes to stereo mode.

----

The reg files are for HDMI-DP and SPDIF (Interactive), they are not required on analogue, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2021)

ok i ve reinstalled and it s correct when i switch to stereo the app changes. But when i change spacial sound to dts  it goes to stereo and it buzzes in my rear and side speakers, is it normal? Thanks a lot


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

So I just spent about 1 - 1/2 hours trying to replicate this issue and I cannot, everything is correct. I am also finding it impossible to send any sounds to rear or side when in stereo mode.
Any attempts to send 5.1 - 7.1 or even upmixed stereo results in just left right, stereo, and no other sound from the other speakers. No idea sorry.


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2021)

OK, thanks


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

Try setting stereo first then enable spatial, Windows should definitely not output side-rear when in stereo mode. I do know Sound Unbound is not optimized for all PC's.
There is an older version in the app package, not sure it will make a difference. Sorry I cannot help further, could be a Windows issue.

What Windows version do you have, some of the older versions have issues with spatial apps.


----------



## Hearick (May 5, 2021)

Is it possible to have DTS:X on an HDMI cable (with Nvidia drivers)?


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2021)

Yes, here are two videos to show you how to setup Interactive [On-Off], and another video for HDMI-DP. Once you have applied the HDMI-DP edit, restart your computer.
To trigger 'External Speakers', you need to select the analogue speakers, then switch back to HDMI-DP, same for Interactive [Off] and SPDIF.









						Interactive [On-Off]
					

Watch "Interactive [On-Off]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						HDMI-DP
					

Watch "HDMI-DP" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Multichannel enables freely without the 'External Speakers' trigger. Simply restart the services.

====

My Z906 turns 5.1 or 7.1 input into virtual for headphones, including digital, all I do is plug my headphones into the port on the side.......

----

@Dim, there is indeed a bug with Sound Unbound, and enabling spatial from multichannel, for me Ultra still displays multichannel mode, yet spatial is on and Windows shows stereo.
For me it does not create an issue, but perhaps with your ALC, plus the issue, you get some sort of feedback, I do not know for sure, I get nothing with the bug.

Unfortunately fixing it is out of my hands for the time being, there is an update for SU but it does not yet work with the modified drivers.
Setting the speakers to stereo first, prevented the issue, Ultra properly goes into stereo, then enable spatial.


----------



## hearthstone (May 6, 2021)

I was having the same problem with the APO4 service not starting and DTS Sound Unbound stuck in trial mode, in my case it was a NordVPN adapter (NordLynx Tunnel), for some reason it was preventing the APO4 service from starting. If you're having a similar problem check if you have it installed (if you just disable it, it will reenable itself when you restart your pc and prevent you from correctly installing the driver and apps), if you don't have NordVPN you can check in the Windows Event Viewer that the service is indeed stopping and use Process Monitor to track it and see what's it's trying to do before it shuts down. Hope this helps and thank you for the drivers.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Thank you, that is very helpful. I believe the last TeamViewer session I had indeed had a VPN. I will notify them of your post. Edit: Apparently its an old issue 

'The core process SteelSeriesEngine3.exe does not seem to be running' error {SOLVED for me} : steelseries (reddit.com)


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

hearthstone said:


> I was having the same problem with the APO4 service not starting and DTS Sound Unbound stuck in trial mode, in my case it was a NordVPN adapter (NordLynx Tunnel), for some reason it was preventing the APO4 service from starting. If you're having a similar problem check if you have it installed (if you just disable it, it will reenable itself when you restart your pc and prevent you from correctly installing the driver and apps), if you don't have NordVPN you can check in the Windows Event Viewer that the service is indeed stopping and use Process Monitor to track it and see what's it's trying to do before it shuts down. Hope this helps and thank you for the drivers.


Boom!
I reached the same conclusion at 3AM last night after a teamviewer sessions with the amazing Ferather.
I hid all windows services and went one by one until I found that nord-vpn is the culprit.

HOWEVER, DTS ULTRA only works with my external speakers. The moment I switch to headphones, the problem happens again!!!

UPDATE 1: ReInstalling DTS:X Ultra fixed the issue for the headphones. I need to check if it survives reboot.

UPDATE 2: Headphones Spatial Mode *doesn't* work in DTSX: Ultra. It *DOES *work on DTS: Headphones X. Any ideas?

UPDATE 3: Update 1 - It does survive reboot. Happy days. Now still stuck with *Update 2* issue.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Just checking now. Edit, looks like I have to try and move the spatial effects to MFX, after some testing. On SFX, APO3 needs to go first else it cannot detect speakers.

I will release a test preset with the changes to test (if it works), although I will check first.


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just checking now. Edit, looks like I have to try and move the spatial effects to MFX, after some testing. On SFX, APO3 needs to go first else it cannot detect speakers.
> 
> I will release a test preset with the changes to test (if it works), although I will check first.


I hope it will work.
Can't wait to test it either!


----------



## andreaspujihar (May 6, 2021)

i cant enable this because is make no sound in headphone endpoint (maybe that why is oem lock because this)

every restart and plug jack need restart dts apo4 (dts headphone :x normal with disable this)


----------



## emanresu (May 6, 2021)

Gil80 said:


> Boom!
> I reached the same conclusion at 3AM last night after a teamviewer sessions with the amazing Ferather.
> I hid all windows services and went one by one until I found that nord-vpn is the culprit.
> 
> ...


Because you need to reinstall DTS Sound Unbound and prevent itself from updating. Each time you log in..


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

emanresu said:


> Because you need to reinstall DTS Sound Unbound and prevent itself from updating. Each time you log in..



But the issue I described is about DTS Ultra Spatial Model


----------



## emanresu (May 6, 2021)

Gil80 said:


> But the issue I described is about DTS Ultra Spatial Model


It has to do with DTS Sound Unbound app


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

emanresu said:


> It has to do with DTS Sound Unbound app


I didn't have Unbound installed.
Are you saying I need Unbound for Spatial Model to work or not have unbound?


----------



## andreaspujihar (May 6, 2021)

Gil80 said:


> I didn't have Unbound installed.
> Are you saying I need Unbound for Spatial Model to work or not have unbound?


Yes


----------



## emanresu (May 6, 2021)

And the newer MS Store version they've kind of removed it.. you need the version from Ferather's apps folder.


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> Yes





emanresu said:


> And the newer MS Store version they've kind of removed it.. you need the version from Ferather's apps folder.



Well, I tested with the 2019 and 2020 of DTS Unbound version and Spatial Model doesn't work anyway with DTS Ultra.
Maybe there's an order I need to install everything?

Again, it works on DTS: Headphones X app.


----------



## Hearick (May 6, 2021)

Gil80 said:


> Well, I tested with the 2019 and 2020 of DTS Unbound version and Spatial Model doesn't work anyway with DTS Ultra.
> Maybe there's an order I need to install everything?
> 
> Again, it works on DTS: Headphones X app.


You have to verify that it it licensed


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

Hearick said:


> You have to verify that it it licensed


Is is licensed. I checked.
I also have it purchsed, but I still opted to install the app from Ferather


----------



## kotobuki09 (May 6, 2021)

I clean install from my new laptop. For some reason, the DTS: Ultra didn't work in my case while I still can use DTS Unbound in general. Doesn't any know what is the reason behind this issue?


----------



## emanresu (May 6, 2021)

Hearick said:


> You have to verify that it it licensed





kotobuki09 said:


> I clean install from my new laptop. For some reason, the DTS: Ultra didn't work in my case while I still can use DTS Unbound in general. Doesn't any know what is the reason behind this issue?


Try to switch to another output, restart the app then switch back


----------



## Gil80 (May 6, 2021)

I've done it all. Doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

@andreaspujihar try this: How to remap / retasking Realtek onboard jacks / ports | Reaper-X

@kotobuki09, check Task manager to see if the services APO3 and APO4 are running, if you are using NordVPN, you need to uninstall it.

----

@Gil80, still working on enabling Ultra spatial, it does turn on, but the 3 options in the app don't change it.

Edit: It works if I change it to MFX, I will release a test preset shortly.









						DTS Preset [Spatial]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## kotobuki09 (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @andreaspujihar try this: How to remap / retasking Realtek onboard jacks / ports | Reaper-X
> 
> @kotobuki09, check Task manager to see if the services APO3 and APO4 are running, if you are using NordVPN, you need to uninstall it.
> 
> @Gil80, still working on enabling Ultra spatial, it does turn on, but the 3 options in the app don't change it.


Hi Ferather. There is no APO3 and APO4 running on my task manager. but after I uninstall NordVPN. Everything seems working well now. 
It's would be nice if you can find some solution to this NordVPN problem. Thank a lot!


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

From my finding its been like that for over a year, even with official DTS drivers. NordVPN need to fix their software, and they have not.


----------



## hearthstone (May 6, 2021)

kotobuki09 said:


> Hi Ferather. There is no APO3 and APO4 running on my task manager. but after I uninstall NordVPN. Everything seems working well now.
> It's would be nice if you can find some solution to this NordVPN problem. Thank a lot!


The problem seems to be with the NordLynx adapter only I think, if you go to NordVPN settings, auto-connect tab, turn off choose VPN automatically and change VPN protocol to UDP, you can still use it. But every time you start the NordVPN service again, it reenables the NordLynx adapter anyways and turns off the APO4 service, so you need to disable the adapter again and have the APO4 service to restart on failure or restart it manually, it's probably possible to create a scheduled task to do all of that automatically but you can't use NordLynx while using this, only TCP or UDP.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

Noted thank you. If I was to guess, its because of DTS license, which no doubt needs online data and perhaps machine location to validate the license, possibly also to do with Windows account.

====

I can enable additional multichannel options with the APO3 preset, would anyone like to test this too? Also note, the test presets require a do, dont like feedback.

Test preset updated, more SRS features, slightly better performance, enabled APO3 automatic multichannel enhancements.


----------



## emanresu (May 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Noted thank you. If I was to guess, its because of DTS license, which no doubt needs online data and perhaps machine location to validate the license, possibly also to do with Windows account.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


Now we're talking!  
And APO4 needs internet cus it streams your audio to their servers and then back when it's been processed. 
/joke


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2021)

ROFL


----------



## Gil80 (May 7, 2021)

So what's the latest update?
I have DTS Unbound installed from the store (purchased license) AND I have DTS Ultra installed from the official store.
I installed the DTS preset from here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4515987 

It seems to be working now. The Front (middle) spatial model seems to have less impact than DTS Headphones X app with the same setting.

I am missing the option of DTS Ultra from the task bar:




I believe I have to reinstall everything from scratch. Should I use UUD to uninstall realtek? Like, what's the best process to start from scratch? or better yet, make the DTS Ultra appear in that menu in my screenshot?


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

The provided app will unlock the Ultra:X spatial mode, the purchased SU is actually intended for non-DTS drivers, such as default Realtek ones.
To do a full clean re-do, follow the guide in post 1, though I doubt you need to, simply uninstall SU and try the provided one.

I will be online tomorrow to help you further if needed. And to also help with E-APO.


----------



## Gil80 (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The provided app will unlock the Ultra:X spatial mode, the purchased SU is actually intended for non-DTS drivers, such as default Realtek ones.
> To do a full clean re-do, follow the guide in post 1, though I doubt you need to, simply uninstall SU and try the provided one.
> 
> I will be online tomorrow to help you further if needed. And to also help with E-APO.


Thanks!

I'm just reinstalling everything.
How can I stop Windows from trying to update DTS unbound and DTS Ultra?


----------



## kotobuki09 (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> From my finding its been like that for over a year, even with official DTS drivers. NordVPN need to fix their software, and they have not.


In that case, gg well played by DTS. 


Ferather said:


> The provided app will unlock the Ultra:X spatial mode, the purchased SU is actually intended for non-DTS drivers, such as default Realtek ones.
> To do a full clean re-do, follow the guide in post 1, though I doubt you need to, simply uninstall SU and try the provided one.
> 
> I will be online tomorrow to help you further if needed. And to also help with E-APO.


So I don't need to purchase the SU anymore cause I already install DTS driver on my laptop?


hearthstone said:


> The problem seems to be with the NordLynx adapter only I think, if you go to NordVPN settings, auto-connect tab, turn off choose VPN automatically and change VPN protocol to UDP, you can still use it. But every time you start the NordVPN service again, it reenables the NordLynx adapter anyways and turns off the APO4 service, so you need to disable the adapter again and have the APO4 service to restart on failure or restart it manually, it's probably possible to create a scheduled task to do all of that automatically but you can't use NordLynx while using this, only TCP or UDP.


It's weird I didn't install APO on my laptop. But I will give it a try! :>


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

@Gil80, Disable store updates, and make sure offline is enabled, in case you have no internet at times:


----------



## dongeg97 (May 7, 2021)

I noticed too that when in spatial mode (DTS:X ultra or DTS:X Headphones) Equalizer APO seems to not work at all .. someone know if it is fixable?


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

E-APO doesn't work in exclusive mode, only shared mode, I will look into it but my guess is the device goes into exclusive mode.

----

Edit: The parts I am using work fine with E-APO and spatial enabled, if I add gain, the volume goes up.

----

Edit 2: NVM new Realtek release, update incoming.


----------



## Hearick (May 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, here are two videos to show you how to setup Interactive [On-Off], and another video for HDMI-DP. Once you have applied the HDMI-DP edit, restart your computer.
> To trigger 'External Speakers', you need to select the analogue speakers, then switch back to HDMI-DP, same for Interactive [Off] and SPDIF.
> 
> 
> ...


Could I have the file for HDMI-DP. please ?


----------



## Ferather (May 7, 2021)

*DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1* (*Signed*) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide. Full Realtek update plus roll-up of previous changes.
@Hearick: https://www.mediafire.com/file/b5tueaas6unma6y/DTS_Settings.7z (Main folder)

Remember to install your OEM policy, or create one.

----









						Potplayer Presets
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Gil80 (May 8, 2021)

dongeg97 said:


> I noticed too that when in spatial mode (DTS:X ultra or DTS:X Headphones) Equalizer APO seems to not work at all .. someone know if it is fixable?


It should work if you install it in experimental mode




Any thoughts on the lastest build from Alan?

Also, I noticed that when using discord, it is not switching to the output that is set by default on windows. Didn't happen with my previous PC with SoundBlaster card. Anyone experiencing this issue?
I always have to go to discord settings and change things




Ferather said:


> *DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1* (*Signed*) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide. Full Realtek update plus roll-up of previous changes.
> @Hearick: https://www.mediafire.com/file/b5tueaas6unma6y/DTS_Settings.7z (Main folder)
> 
> Remember to install your OEM policy, or create one.
> ...


What is this?


----------



## Hearick (May 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> *DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1* (*Signed*) - See post 1 for the downloads and guide. Full Realtek update plus roll-up of previous changes.
> @Hearick: https://www.mediafire.com/file/b5tueaas6unma6y/DTS_Settings.7z (Main folder)
> 
> Remember to install your OEM policy, or create one.
> ...


I get that : 
Error accessing the registry​


----------



## Zonder (May 8, 2021)

@Ferather Good afternoon. What is the difference between your DTS Preset [Spatial] and the standard preset in multi-channel mode? What exactly are the fixes?


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

@Gil80, the driver policy?

@Hearick, that's bad news, sounds like you have an issue with Windows. It's not doing anything special, other than using native Windows commands. You can read the .bat's in /Bin (hidden).
The installer deletes: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO from the registry, as its full of past data, and also %programdata%\DTSAudio\, the same for APO3.
Edit: If you mean the HDMI-DP edit, that's a Windows permissions thing, or Windows bug, try regedit then import. Else Google the issue 

@Zonder, the spatial changed moved the effects to MFX, which fully enabled them. If in Ultra:X spatial mode, you will hear a bigger difference between presets, and when in custom, the 3 spatial options.
Multichannel is auto configured by DTS using hardware rear-side, rather than virtual rear-side with stereo speakers. I only added distortion protection, anti-clipping, and APO3 auto mode.

====

Attention!

New preset to try, it has optimizations for multichannel and will work perfectly with the current release as SPDIF-HDMI are making use of the 5.1 end effects.



Current driver:











						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Zonder (May 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Gil80, the driver policy?
> 
> @Hearick, that's bad news, sounds like you have an issue with Windows. It's not doing anything special, other than using native Windows commands. You can read the .bat's in /Bin (hidden).
> The installer deletes: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO from the registry, as its full of past data, and also %programdata%\DTSAudio\, the same for APO3.
> ...


Is there one for 7.1 ?


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2021)

It's actually 5.1+, not just 5.1 speakers, 5.1 is considered the minimum for the technology (afaik). For me I don't have enough thumbs to give it the thumbs up it needs.
I have not tested stereo or the stereo spatial modes, just the new Interactive:X v2.. (I made that name up, its a combo DTS Interactive + DTS:X).

The DTS DSP is a much better quality than the Realtek one, I tried native Realtek the other day, very tinny and unsatisfactory.
At least software DSP's and APO's can be replaced and-or updated, unlike hardware.

@Zonder, I think I figured it out. The 5.1 EFX appears to be for internal setups, such as laptops. However it can also be used on external.
In my case I programmed SPDIF with the 5.1 EFX as DTS Interactive is 5.1, I will make some preset changes soon.

The 5.1 EFX can also be used in stereo mode, so it can be added to speakers.


----------



## Gil80 (May 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Gil80, the driver policy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do I need the driver policy this time?








						Potplayer Presets
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

Oh, no, I just wasn't sure what the question was for xD. I removed the driver policy I previously added to the driver due to issues with some ALC's, (fix one, break another).
I'll be updating the DTS preset shortly, as mentioned, I will also move the spatial options to MFX which I did to the Asus one.


----------



## Gil80 (May 9, 2021)

Ferather said:


> MFX


Not sure what is MFX 
Will you be updating the links in OP?

And do I need to remove everything and reinstall as described in OP or can I override with the new stuff you offer?


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

Not for the preset no. You just install it.


----------



## Gil80 (May 9, 2021)

Crap
windows want to download audio drivers


----------



## ToniM_8 (May 9, 2021)

Gil80 said:


> Crap
> windows want to download audio drivers


same


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

@Gil80, Do you have an older extension? It should only download two software components, one for Ultra the other for Headphones:X v1. I have no updates to download!

Edit: Hmm, never mind it must be part of the Realtek package, How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10 | Windows Central
Edit 2: Did I somehow unlock your PC, or do you normally have a DTS:X driver? It looks like its downloading DTS:X.

----

New Preset:

Optimized stereo and multichannel, its now a combined preset. Added 5.1 to external, for those who want to add EFX 5.1 to analogue (already present on SPDIF).
No more popping, or at least its very rare or unnoticeable. Improved performance, now almost instant in stereo mode, and faster with spatial on.

Altered 'Internal Stereo', keeping its optimizations, but changed to better suit performance, even with spatial on.









						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Hearick (May 9, 2021)

Is it possible to have BOOM 3D and DTS X Ultra app working ?


----------



## Skylined (May 9, 2021)

@ Ferather

I tried your new preset - it's much clearer and very nice in spatial mode

many thanks


----------



## Ferather (May 9, 2021)

You are very welcome, I just made one more final change (link updated), and added distortion protection and anti-clipping to EFX 5.1.
Slightly cleaner, slightly better quality. This preset will be part of the next driver update from Realtek.



Thankyou for testing, much appreciated.


----------



## Gil80 (May 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Gil80, Do you have an older extension? It should only download two software components, one for Ultra the other for Headphones:X v1. I have no updates to download!
> 
> Edit: Hmm, never mind it must be part of the Realtek package, How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10 | Windows Central
> Edit 2: Did I somehow unlock your PC, or do you normally have a DTS:X driver? It looks like its downloading DTS:X.
> ...


I only have DTS drivers since I started to use your mod driver. I don't know what's going on.
I used gpedit.msc to disable driver updates for now.

I'm now a bit confused with all the files you kindly provided. I hope it's not troublesome to ask what should be installed and in which order.
That's what I currently have downloaded:




1. After following your OP to clean .inf / drivers, I proceed to install DTS DCH 6.0.9147.4 - correct?
2. Then I install DTS DCH Apps - I chose *DTS Ultra* and *DTS Unbound* - is that OK?
3. I then install DTS Preset for Ultra - is this OK?
4. Then I install DTS Preset - this was downloaded today - is this OK? Does it make step 3 redundant?
5. I then install Policy Install.
6. I didn't use DTS Settings  - I don't know exactly what it sets.

I'm using only Stereo speakers and stereo headphones. I don't have multi-channel setup.


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

Yes you did it perfectly. Let me know what well Headphones performs, I was thinking last night I might be able to apply changes there too, but they will be with the next Realtek update, unless urgent.
DTS Settings, is for those who want to modify SPDIF into stereo, or to add Ultra and Sound Unbound to HDMI-DP (USB, Bluetooth, and sometimes other sound cards).

I must have unlocked your device, I can see its downloaded the latest DTS driver, that's nice to know


----------



## Gil80 (May 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I must have unlocked your device, I can see its downloaded the latest DTS driver, that's nice to know


What does it mean?
How does one unlock a device? Is it a good/bad thing? Not sure what's going on


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

My guess is Windows thinks I am an OEM, and tried to install a DTS driver suited to your chip. Its a good thing, its means you should ALWAYS be able to install a custom DTS driver, and be compatible.
Technically the OEM is DTS, with me as the digital signer, the driver has also been setup as OEM, although I am not 100% sure what unlocked the DTS download.

I suppose its a bit like an upgrade from ALC to ALC Pro, for example ALC 889 to ALC 889 Pro.

----

I was bored, so I decided to do the optimized headphones codes, should have more performance (even with spatial on), and better sound.









						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




@Zonder, @Skylined


----------



## Zonder (May 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> My guess is Windows thinks I am an OEM, and tried to install a DTS driver suited to your chip. Its a good thing, its means you should ALWAYS be able to install a custom DTS driver, and be compatible.
> Technically the OEM is DTS, with me as the digital signer, the driver has also been setup as OEM, although I am not 100% sure what unlocked the DTS download.
> 
> I suppose its a bit like an upgrade from ALC to ALC Pro, for example ALC 889 to ALC 889 Pro.
> ...


Welcome. I put an updated preset. Testing it. It would be great if it was written what exactly was changed. For Dts ultra in spatial mode is very cool.


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

List (not in order):

Optimized effect points (SFX, MFX, EFX), activated-deactivated based on the preset and effects used *. < Increases performance, even with the Sound Unbound spatial engine.
Activated 5.1 end effects for any drivers using the EFX 51 class ID. < In the case of DTS DCH, this is being used alongside DTS Interactive.
Trimmed 'Internal Speakers' effects to improve performance, whilst maintaining internal optimizations.
Added distortion protection and anti-clipping across the board on all devices.
Enabled Ultra:X spatial modes, using SFX, MFX, (stream, mode).

* Headphones, Stereo speakers and multichannel outputs are all optimized.

----

Something you can try (will only work with Alans driver if he has registered EFX 51), from, to:





DTS_EFX_51_CLSID = "{1AAB27FA-5B3E-4CB1-9312-C66BD74FE739}"

----

Forgot to say thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Skylined (May 10, 2021)

@Ferather 

You are the man. You're really good at this, the preset keeps getting better and better - I'm using it now and the improvements are easily discernable. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

Lovely, thanks. So now I should have officially no changes to make other than update the files on new releases.
After the next release from Realtek, any further updates will be optional.


----------



## Kabal81 (May 10, 2021)

@Ferather
Since the thread is grown to 15 pages now, I think you should bring the initial post up to date. With all these little tweaks hidden in 15 pages...
I think a little step by step installation guide would be useful? Something like Gil80 did in #364
And of course to cover the presets and stuff.


----------



## Ferather (May 10, 2021)

Sure, here is an up to date guide (edit rights have a timer, I am sorry):

Follow post 1 to fully remove any current, and past installs of audio drivers, this includes any bundled apps.
When using pnputil, look for class: audio devices, signer name: DTS, Ferather, Alan Finotty, Realtek.








						DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Once the driver is installed, you can install your driver policy if already made, install the one I provide, or create one.








						Policy Installer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



Inside /Tools/ there is 'RTK Device Tool.txt' to help. Inside /APPS/ are two additional .inf's to install for the apps.








						DTS DCH Apps
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




--

Optional update:








						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




====

The optional update step will not be required after the next update.


----------



## Gil80 (May 11, 2021)

So based on my previous comment, do I need to wipe and start from scratch? Or can I override existing stuff? What should I install now?


----------



## Ferather (May 11, 2021)

When I update, because my only past install its DTS DCH, I just right click uninstall, in 'Device Manager', I tick delete driver, as say no to restart, I then pnputil just the extension.
After that, and still before the restart, I run CCleaner to clean the registry about 3 times, until the results box is empty, then I remove apps, and restart.

Also unplug your internet, and-or disable automatic driver updates from Windows, and apps from Windows store (manual download and install).
Also note, as of DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1, if you install a driver policy, it will not be removed, and does not need to be installed again.

If you install another driver which uses a policy, your one will be overwritten and removed on uninstall.


----------



## Kabal81 (May 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Sure, here is an up to date guide (edit rights have a timer, I am sorry):
> 
> Follow post 1 to fully remove any current, and past installs of audio drivers, this includes any bundled apps.
> When using pnputil, look for class: audio devices, signer name: DTS, Ferather, Alan Finotty, Realtek.
> ...


Great mate. Thx for this


----------



## Ferather (May 11, 2021)

Make sure you just double click 'Install', it has codes to remove past install data for DTS and also any added presets or files not included with the default driver.
You will notice you can turn off Ultra without it bugging, it will turn on at the last preset you selected, all working as intended.

----

I forgot to mention in post 1, that if you want the digital decoder to stay always on, enable stereo mix. Set it to play to digital, and then mute the stream, this will make your receiver stay on.

 

----

If you DONT get 5.1 audio when playing 5.1 or 7.1 audio with SPDIF and DTS Interactive, you can try the following setting using the tool.
Be aware this setting can cause BSOD on some ALC's and setups, its not needed if Interactive is already working.

DrvCtrl14 - 27- CHConfigWithSpdifOut  << Channel configuration with SPDIF out.



Both analogue and digital need stereo upmixers, such as E-APO.

Multichannel 7.1 and 5.1 Wav Test Files

----

@Hearick, sorry I somehow missed your post, without trying it, I would say yes, it should hopefully be like Equalizer APO in the way it adds its self in setup.
If setup correctly, both DTS:X and Boom 3D should work at the same time, again I have not used the app so I don't know for sure.

----

The new Ferather preset which will be default in the next update is approved by a few audio remaster's, and driver authors.

----

Updated, added additional options to EFX 51 (special edition).








						DTS Preset [Ferather]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 12, 2021)

Nice work the driver worked for me too. By the way driver was working fine for me without the policy. But i copied your policies and driver stopped working. Later i used policy maker tool to create my own policy. By the way _has rltkhdaud.dat_ is still flashing.

And the driver are well configured i felt more comfortable/effective with your driver + HP settings than NON DTS HP driver + HP settings + DTS extensions.


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

You are welcome, the policy I am using is totally optional, I suggest making your own as it will use your OEM settings, which you can then add to (see the .txt file in /TOOLS/).
I suggest testing the new Ferather preset, you can view (well hear it) before I release it as default with the driver, and send feedback so it can be tuned.









						Dolby Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

This Dolby Trailers page lists all the Dolby trailers we have at thedigitaltheater.com. To playback the MKV files in Dolby TrueHD you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that can output the Lossless stream via HDMI to an AV...




					thedigitaltheater.com
				











						DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater
					

DTS Trailers presented in Lossless DTS:X, DTS HD Master Audio (or High Resolution), and traditional DTS lossy 1,536 Kbps. To playback the MKV files in DTS-HD Master Audio you will need a media player such as Media Player Classic Home Cinema (MPC-HC) or a Media Server such as Plex that can output...




					thedigitaltheater.com
				




Enjoy spatial and object processing. Even with the Windows Photos app.

----

Reset PotPlayer, close it, then apply the preset:








						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



For SPDIF, if a format is not supported, it will transcode to DTS-HD HRA.


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 12, 2021)

I dont think i will be able to compare your settings cause i dont really have good headphone. But i think you have focused on the voice and surround sound.
I usually listen to music and play shooting games.

Personal preference 
Music Mode: It should be warm and it should pop out the details a bit.
Shooting Mode: Sound separation should be the high priority with good sound stage.


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Noted. To be fair I use 99.99% Interactive:X (SPDIF). But I do have headphones, HDMI-DP.


----------



## Zonder (May 12, 2021)

@Ferather . Welcome. The fresh preset has become even better. The sound is clearer - especially the small details of the background. In music, in games-just fly away. But do not forget that the Dts X Ultra is for me like a finishing chord in conjunction with other amplifiers from Alan. I listen with headphones ( professional Beyerdynamic mmx 300 2 gen) and with speakers.
 In any case, once again, a huge respect for your work! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

You are welcome, I will keep the preset available to be used with other drivers. Thank you for the multiple feedback.

@Bryan Ü, try the Surround or 3D modes in Headphones:X v1 (its actually studio sound + headphones:X), you can then use the boost and EQ, so on.
Another option is to use the EQ in the Ultra app, you can mostly likely tune the audio better to suit your setup.


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 12, 2021)

I dont like Headphones:X v1 its too loud for me.

i sometime hate windows update lol


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Yes sorry, the DTS OEM driver has that effect, apparently it can unlock your PC if your manufacturer has a driver for the chip.
Disable Windows auto driver updates, and switch to manual download and install, same for the store.









						How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10
					

If you want to use specific drivers, you can configure Windows 10 to prevent drivers delivery through Windows Update, and here's how to do it.




					www.windowscentral.com
				




Not long ago the extension would validate with Windows and install a default APO3 and 4....


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 12, 2021)

Yo whats the use of _amdacpksl.sys_


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Driver Reference Table (DRT) | AMDACPKSL.SYS (sysnative.com)
amdacpksl.sys File Download & Fix For All Windows OS (pconlife.com)

For AMD HAP audio endpoints apparently.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9155.2 (*Signed*) -- 6.0.9155.1 + Ferather preset as default. See post 1 for the links, Thank you everyone for testing, separate preset here.

Fresh install guide here, and post 1, no need to install the optional, or policy if installed in 6.0.9155.1.
Update guide here,  no need to install the optional, or policy if installed in 6.0.9155.1.

If you install DTS DCH 6.0.9155.2, further updates are optional. Enjoy, and thank you!


----------



## Hearick (May 12, 2021)

Hello @Ferather I would like to know how to import your preset to Potplayer (Potplayer preset file)


----------



## Ferather (May 12, 2021)

Open Potplayer, go to preferences, then press reset, close PotPlayer, then double click the preset. @Hearick, if you have Z906 or other speakers, plug in headphones and play to SPDIF.
My Z906 will happily take the digital (and analogue) audio in 5.1-7.1 and rematrix it to headphones, using hardware, no apps or additional software.

The headphones out port is on the right side of the volume control unit, top port.

----

@Hearick, found a bug with PotPlayer and analogue devices, the preset will fix this issue, preset updated.



====

@Everyone, feel free to send feedback even in messages, all issues and-or DTS features will be investigated.

====

Interactive:X, SPDIF:



Reminder: You will need a stereo upmixer to get 5.1+ from stereo.


----------



## Gil80 (May 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> if you install a driver policy, it will not be removed, and does not need to be installed again.
> 
> If you install another driver which uses a policy, your one will be overwritten and removed on uninstall.


I'm still not clear what does this driver policy is doing and if I need it.


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

You don't actually need one, the policy is built into the chip, it just loads and uses that, the file just allows you to change the settings as the file is loaded instead.
For example, the provided settings should unlock HD recording, the EQ and a few other DTS features in the Realtek panel.

It's best you make your own file, using your chip's policy, add the changes, then keep it.



====

With the updated PotPlayer preset, SPDIF (Interactive:X), and E-APO upmixing, play the following: Monstercat - MP3 Lossy, with noise [Stereo].7z
The only thing I was not able to find in DTS SRS was recorded pop noise removal, else you will hear defined channels.

Thankfully all distortion has been removed from the MP3's in playback, auto remastered.

I did 50% volume in Potplayer, and 3 full lights on Z906.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (May 13, 2021)

bro im getting some kind of dependency conflict or error in . net native 2.2 while installing dts appx via powershell


----------



## Ferather (May 13, 2021)

Install the all dependencies from the folder then try again, I just double click them.

====

Reminder: Once you install DTS DCH 6.0.9155.2, further updates are optional, not essential, not required.

Enjoy your ALC Pro.

----

Optional Atmos and Creative for DTS DCH coming soon courtesy of @Alan Finotty.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (May 14, 2021)

bro i dont have microsoft store some windows update corrupted it and i always install from powershell ,it issgiving dependency error any way to install the dependencied by exe files instead of appx.


----------



## Ferather (May 14, 2021)

I see, sorry to hear that, have you tried (cmd as admin): sfc /scannow | Restore Microsoft Store application in Windows 10 - Super User

Note: Right clicking 7-zip File Manager, and running as admin, gives you special permissions to explore and delete.

Good luck.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (May 14, 2021)

dts unbound 2019 is installed and working but dts sound unbound 2020 is giving dependency error and any way i can run both dts apo3 and apo4 service in alan finotty's  mod??


----------



## Ferather (May 14, 2021)

You will need to ask Alan that, as far as I know, you will get the same issue. He is using the same 2020 app.


----------



## Zonder (May 14, 2021)

Bruhimnoob said:


> dts unbound 2019 is installed and working but dts sound unbound 2020 is giving dependency error and any way i can run both dts apo3 and apo4 service in alan finotty's  mod??


Dts apo3 is removed in Alan's mod because it causes a conflict with Sound Blaster. Works in dts ultra only apo4 in spatial mode.


----------



## Ferather (May 14, 2021)

I am actually working on that, Alan has shared his files, but I adapting them fully for DTS DCH. The end result will be shared with Alan.


----------



## Hearick (May 15, 2021)

How can I know if DTS Interactive is working on HDMI ? @Ferather


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

I have programmed only the Realtek HDMI (from SPDIF interface), you will need to add the Interactive end effect key to the last point, on third party HDMI-DP (AMD, NVidia, so on).
As far as I know, HDMI and high speed Toslink can already carry lossless audio without compression (DTS and Dolby use compression to reduce bit rate).


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 15, 2021)

@Ferather I would suggest to keep the appx file separated not in one 7z file cause if anyone appx gets updated whole 7z file have to be rebuilt and 7z file is huge. 

Keeping the appx as it is will allow the users to check the version as well as the one appx will be smaller than compressed 7z file

By the way am hyped for Dolby atmos.


----------



## Ferather (May 15, 2021)

Noted.

----

Edit: I am successful with a new package (still working on Dolby), the new package name is 'UAD DTS'. Its the same as before except the DTS branding, and DTS:X being optional.
I am writing it so that you can choose a naked Realtek version, the installer will ask you if you want to install the DTS pack and-or Dolby Pack (can be added later).


 
 

Same result as Alan, with the conflict and Creative, so no Creative at this time.


----------



## giacuong2345 (May 16, 2021)

Hi @Ferather, my laptop is HP 840 G2 (ALC280), I can't use my earphone after I install your driver, DTS:X worked, Realtek Audio Console crashed, can you help me?


----------



## Stone-D (May 16, 2021)

Thank you so much for this, Ferather!

I have a Realtek ALC1220P (MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk, board revision 2.2 - previous versions used the ALC1200 codec), output to Logitech Z906 with both analogue and digital.

After a week of lurking (first I caught up with 100 or so pages of Alan's thread, then the 17 pages here) I pulled the trigger and installed your latest pack, 6.0.9155.2.

It seems to be working.

First of all, a report:
A) With my ALC1220P codec, install option [2] does NOT work but the Main [M] option does. I did not try option [1].
B) Your initial post had this screenshot:



I do not have this DTS tab on either speaker:





Is this an issue? Note that I have not installed any of the presets yet.


Now a couple of questions from a super newbie in the world of DTS:

1) Spatial should be OFF for both speakers, correct?
2) What are the presets for? What do they do? Are they better versions of existing ones? Do I install both Ultra and Ferather packs? Do they apply to both Analogue and Digital, or Stereo only, or what? How will I know they are working?


----------



## Ferather (May 17, 2021)

@giacuong2345, I will try, not sure at this time what can be the issue other than OEM settings you need that aren't in the driver, Laptops can be different.


@Stone-D

The picture from post one was meant to be removed, sorry about that, that feature was not working for everyone.

1: Yes, if off, then off for all speakers.
2: They are only if you want to change the one it comes with, and for sharing with other driver authors.

====

I will be continuing DTS DCH for some time, at a later date, I may bring out the UAD DCH, with Dolby.
Alan has shared Atmos for Gaming, whereas I was looking for more apps and code.


----------



## Stone-D (May 17, 2021)

Ok thanks. I had a look in the Ultra pack and they seem to be device-specific and contained files that would be replaced by the Ferather pack anyway, so I skipped it.

Do these custom presents have any effect in multi channel mode?


----------



## Ferather (May 17, 2021)

Yes, although it can depend on the preset.


----------



## giacuong2345 (May 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @giacuong2345, I will try, not sure at this time what can be the issue other than OEM settings you need that aren't in the driver, Laptops can be different.
> 
> 
> @Stone-D
> ...


When I was installing driver, my earphone was plugged in. It worked. After i unplug it and plug it back, It isn't switch to my earphone, I tested my earphone with other devices so my earphone isn't the problem @@ Your driver are good so I don't want to use other driver. Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 17, 2021)

giacuong2345 said:


> Hi @Ferather, my laptop is HP 840 G2 (ALC280), I can't use my earphone after I install your driver, DTS:X worked, Realtek Audio Console crashed, can you help me?


I had the same issue I still don't know how it got fixed.But here are things you can try

*Try installing the DTS driver over your HP driver.So you can use HP audio console/Omen audio/B and O audio to separate the streams/multi streaming .


----------



## Stone-D (May 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, although it can depend on the preset.


Okay, cheers. How do I go about selecting a preset to use? Do I have to be in Stereo mode? Do I even have to do anything if I'm only using multichannel SPDIF all the time?


----------



## erpguy53 (May 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @giacuong2345, I will try, not sure at this time what can be the issue other than OEM settings you need that aren't in the driver, Laptops can be different.



the DTS DCH 9155 driver may or may not work with ALC2xx chipsets (ex. ALC245, ALC285. etc.) - laptops mostly use 2xx chipsets
only seems to support ALC8xx & ALC12xx chipsets (uncertain about or untested with ALC6xx like ALC662

also DTS Ultra Preset 7z package is missing "presets" from laptop vendors like HP & LG

edit - here's the direct link to the latest DTS APO4 extension driver for certain LG gram laptops (includes "presets" for subsystem (SUBSYS) IDs beginning with 1854xxxx)
gonna look for the ones from HP and possibly Dynabook (formerly Toshiba)



Ferather said:


> OMEN by HP 15-dh001nr Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
> 
> 
> https://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp111001-111500/sp111262.exe
> ...



sp112265 - Realtek UAD driver 6.0.9091.1 from HP with newer DTS APO4 extension package (v1.1.23.0)


----------



## Ferather (May 17, 2021)

@Stone-D, everything for SPDIF is setup as multichannel - automatic.

Note: I will be removing APO3 in the next update as APO4 + the preset makes it totally redundant.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1 (*Signed*), Rebuilt - See post 1 for the original guide and download links, 'DTS Settings' and 'DTS Full Reset' have been updated.

Follow post 1 to fully remove any current, and past installs of audio drivers, this includes any bundled apps.
When using pnputil, look for class: audio devices, signer name: DTS, Ferather, Alan Finotty, Realtek.

Once the driver is installed, you can install your driver policy if already made, install the one I provide, or create one (suggested).
Inside /Tools/ there is 'RTK Device Tool.txt' to help. Inside /APPS/ is an additional .inf to install for Ultra.









						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



--

When I update, because my only past install its DTS DCH, I just right click uninstall, in 'Device Manager', I tick delete driver, as say no to restart, I then pnputil just the extension.
After that, and still before the restart, I run CCleaner to clean the registry about 3 times, until the results box is empty, then I remove apps, and restart.

Also unplug your internet, and-or disable automatic driver updates from Windows, and apps from Windows store (manual download and install).
Also note, as of DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1, if you install a driver policy, it will not be removed, and does not need to be installed again.

--

if you want the digital decoder to stay always on, enable stereo mix. Set it to play to digital, and then mute the stream, this will make your receiver stay on.

 

----

If you are using E-APO (optional, suggested):

For analogue (speakers), use either pre-mix, no post mix, SFX/MFX, *or*, pre-mix and post-mix, SFX/EFX.
For digital, use pre-mix, no post mix, SFX/MFX only, else no Interactive, and effects.


----------



## Ferather (May 19, 2021)

Note: You will need to restart the service, or restart your computer to get full detection after the change.


----------



## Ferather (May 21, 2021)

Version 6.0.9159.1 is available, does anyone want the update? High chance it will make 0% difference.


----------



## emanresu (May 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Version 6.0.9159.1 is available, does anyone want the update? High chance it will make 0% difference.


Do it for teh lulz


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9159.1 (*Signed*), see above and post 1 for the guides and download. Note, if you have installed a policy, you don't need to repeat the steps.

Added additional APO4 code, and services codes to the main driver, including speaker protection, and de-pop.
APO4 performance with stereo has improved, for me it's instant without E-APO (spatial off).

Note, I tested bad audio, with enhancer off and on, best quality was with DTS enhancer on, which is a bonus.


----------



## Stone-D (May 22, 2021)

Are there any registry or policy settings that determine how the Realtek Audio Console looks? Mine is gigantic and cannot be resized or maximized. Attempting to resize just results in a lot of mad flickering.





38" ultrawide. It's not a big deal, just puzzling.


----------



## Hearick (May 22, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9159.1 (*Signed*), see above and post 1 for the guides and download. Note, if you have installed a policy, you don't need to repeat the steps.
> 
> Added additional APO4 code, and services codes to the main driver, including speaker protection, and de-pop.
> APO4 performance with stereo has improved, for me it's instant without E-APO (spatial off).
> ...


Where do I find the DTS Enhancer bonus ?


----------



## Ferather (May 22, 2021)

@Stone-D, I just re-size it as normal, and no there is no way to change the panel appearance afaik, its read from the chip.

-----

@Hearick, In the advanced tab in Audio Settings for the device, I tried on-off, to see how good SRS is.


----------



## Ferather (May 24, 2021)

Talk about efficient. 0-0.2%. APO4: 6-8mb in RAM, 0% CPU.


----------



## Zitrish (May 25, 2021)

Hi @Ferather. I have installed your driver and all is working perfectly. DTS Interactive runs as intended. However, as there are some games that doest not work with DTS Interactive and DDL (Far Cry 4, Watch Dogs), I'm wondering if there is some way to disable DTS Interactive without uninstalling the driver... Is that possible?


----------



## Ferather (May 25, 2021)

Some games will output only stereo, for example Conqueror's blade will output 6 channels, but only 2 have audio in them, to fix this, I use E-APO, and enable the 6 channel detection trick.
Yes you can also turn off DTS Interactive, you can use my DTS Settings, and use the registry edit to change it back to stereo. Here is a video to help show you how.








						Interactive [On-Off]
					

Watch "Interactive [On-Off]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Zitrish (May 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Some games will output only stereo, for example Conqueror's blade will output 6 channels, but only 2 have audio in them, to fix this, I use E-APO, and enable the 6 channel detection trick.
> Yes you can also turn off DTS Interactive, you can use my DTS Settings, and use the registry edit to change it back to stereo. Here is a video to help show you how.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I needed! Thank you so much for your support, Ferather.


----------



## Ferather (May 26, 2021)

Apps directory updated (same link in post 1): https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

====

Here is a Youtube video, you will need E-APO set to 6 channel in, I played it over SPDIF:



Best 8D song experience with headphones - YouTube


----------



## Gil80 (May 27, 2021)

For the life of me, DTS APO4 stopped working again.  I don't have nordVpn service running, but still it doesn't work.
No clue what to do now.
Any ideas how to troubleshoot it?

I lost track of this thread and not sure whats the process to install everything cleanly.


----------



## Ferather (May 27, 2021)

Would you like to do TeamViewer? Else:



Ferather said:


> When I update, because my only past install its DTS DCH, I just right click uninstall, in 'Device Manager', I tick delete driver, as say no to restart, I then pnputil just the extension.
> After that, and still before the restart, I run CCleaner to clean the registry about 3 times, until the results box is empty, then I remove apps, and restart.
> 
> Also unplug your internet, and-or disable automatic driver updates from Windows, and apps from Windows store (manual download and install).
> Also note, as of DTS DCH 6.0.9155.1, if you install a driver policy, it will not be removed, and does not need to be installed again.


----------



## Gil80 (May 28, 2021)

TeamViewer would be great.
I'll download the new files first.

The only change to my PC is a new gaming monitor which also has USB connection and it can output sound, but I'm not using the monitor speakers so I'm not sure what else has changed.


----------



## Ferather (May 28, 2021)

I sent you a message on Discord so we can arrange a time. Sorry I missed you today, have started new work.


----------



## amautavirtual (May 28, 2021)

Hi there. I was encouraged to install their audio drivers. I have the Realtek high definition audio installed. Yesterday I have been going through the whole thread. I would like you to help me install what would best fit my laptop, so I can enjoy this experience. I have the backup, it only remains to test. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ferather (May 28, 2021)

Google Translate - Google Translate | No estoy seguro de poder explicarlo de manera diferente, ya que no sugiero aplicaciones de terceros para eliminar controladores.

Una vez que haya eliminado el controlador Realtek, puede hacer doble clic en 'instalar' en el paquete DTS DCH que descargó.
La parte molesta y que consume mucho tiempo es eliminar los controladores no deseados y CCleaner.

Does this help?

====
====

DTS DCH (OEM), current edition, full summary:

--

Includes:

DTS APO4 (DTS:X), DTS Connect APO (DTS Interactive).

--

Features + changes:


Upgraded DTS Interactive to Interactive:X with 8 channel processing*, in addition to object processing and multichannel spatial effects (APO4) **.
Changed the DTS Interactive format key to support object processing based on present channels (stereo, multichannel).
Rebuilt the default DTS preset to produce cleaner more crisp audio (SRS), no matter what is being played.
Moved DTS endpoint processing to the OEM section in the driver .inf to increase compatibility.
Set the number of analogue input channels to 6 for SPDIF (DTS Interactive, transcoding).
Enabled DTS:X spatial effects via DTS-MFX, in addition to DTS-SFX processing.
Improved the total performance and the response rate of APO4.
Added DTS service effect codes and speaker protection.
* Virtual side output, via front and rear. ** Also works on stereo upmixed audio.




--

What to expect:

An [ALC Pro] like experience, with clean remastered audio.

8D test: Post-4529805


----------



## Ferather (May 30, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9159.2 (*Signed*), Install and update guide here, (and post 1). The driver and apps download links are also in post 1.

Added additional support codes for SPDIF and multichannel digital encoders (DTS Interactive, other).
Added additional support for chip features (SFX), speakers and headphones.



----

Fixed and issue with the configuration of HDMI-DP in DTS Settings.









						Interactive [On-Off]
					

Watch "Interactive [On-Off]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						HDMI-DP
					

Watch "HDMI-DP" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----

E-APO + Realtek SFX (setup as pre-mix, no post-mix, SFX/MFX), you can only add 1 other APO:



Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\EqualizerAPO\Child APOs

PreMixChild: {DA2C9ECE-7418-4906-B4FA-0A00B3EB88AA}

----

Provided policy updated, Policy Installer.


----------



## mihaiak (May 31, 2021)

Hi,
Love your work. I've just updated to the latest version 6.0.9159.2.
I do have a question. Is this how is intended to work (like in the attached picture)?
My setup is an MSI B550I (ALC1200) and a Logitech z906, which are connected via an optical cable. In the audio jack, I have a Sennheiser SRS ready headphone.
If I select the output via the headphones DTS unbound shows active. Via S/PDIF, shows that message.
I'm asking to know if I need to troubleshoot anything because I do not remember seeing this on version 6.0.9155.2
Thank you!


----------



## Ferather (May 31, 2021)

No that error should not be happening, I'm afraid I am not sure of the cause as its the first time I have seen this error (has not happened to me yet).
Try uninstalling the app, and using 7-zip as admin go to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\ and delete DTS.




----

I also have Z906, for about 8 years on Creative X-Fi, with DTS DCH, they totally come to life like never before.


----------



## mihaiak (May 31, 2021)

Thank you for the idea, alas it did not help. I tried multiple times to reinstall, both the apps and the drivers. (with driver removal, App uninstall and 7Zip browsing the APPS folder, DriverStoreExplorer deletion of any DTS related stuff, Registry check with CCleaner). Still the same outcome.
I will go back to 6.0.9155.2 and recheck on a later updater. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ferather (May 31, 2021)

Odd, sorry. I will look into it. Did at anytime you use the force delete feature in the DriverExplorer app?

Edit: I actually cant think nor find a reason, the software decoder is totally separate from the driver.
Are you able to play DTS-MA digital encoded audio over analogue?

====



I'm guessing at codecs, trailers: DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater









						DTS Screen - Analogue [Stereo Record]
					

Watch "DTS Screen - Analogue [Stereo Record]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS Screen - Digital [Stereo Record]
					

Watch "DTS Screen - Digital [Stereo Record]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




====

DTS DCH 6.0.9159.1 (*Signed**, **Rebuild*), previous edition (.2) above plus final changes.

Ultra spatial modes can be used with (aggressive) or without (average) Sound Unbound, with improved response.
Stereo modes are now as instant as multichannel modes (without E-APO), no delay.
Improved overall playback quality, and headphone performance.

>> [Updates will be every 1-2 months] <<

----





Neo-PC for SPDIF [SFX, Pre-Mix]: {3CF95BBE-E76D-411C-A25C-BC94B072840E}


----------



## mihaiak (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello,

While on 6.0.9159.2 I did test the dts-sound-unbound-callout-11.1-lossless.mkv and hd_dts_hd_master_audio_sound_check_5_1_lossless.m2ts
The sound goes where it should (surround) when on digital, just that Unbound gives the video playback error for DTSX. My guess is that it still decodes the "DTS Interactive" (as selected in the "default format"), but without DTSX. Not sure if that makes any sense.
As mentioned, I've reverted back to 6.0.9155.2, which works as expected (see attachment). I will ditch my "obsessive" way of staying updated this time.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 1, 2021)

So strange, I am sorry I am not sure what the cause is. I did just check the other digital output, that's working too.




----

Edit: I found a potential cause, but I am not 100% sure as I am not effected. I will pack the change with an update in case its the previous edition.
I will do [6.0.9160.1] this time round, but after this I am unable to make any changes that I added that would effect it.

I also have no further improvements to both DTS and Realtek, so further updates are really not important.

----

Added 'Fixpop Tweak.reg' to the main folder, which adds a special SSTPPCfg setup I modified, the key is not normally preset, nor how I set it.
Simply double click the file to add it to your registry, run 'DTS Full Reset', then restart your computer.

All start-stop popping caused by DTS-MFX will be 88% gone, I will email DTS soon.

----

So I emailed DTS with everything I found, and how I fixed it, I also explained how I got Ultra and Sound Unbound on SPDIF, HDMI and DiplayPort.





DTS Sound Unbound FAQ - DTS


----------



## Stone-D (Jun 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I use E-APO, and enable the 6 channel detection trick.


What trick is this?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2021)

The command in the image below tells E-APO to ignore 6 channel input and upmix left-right (stereo) to all channels. YouTube and some games output 6 channels, but populate only 2 with audio.

Upmixers (such as the default below for E-APO) detect the number of channels in a stream, if it detects 2, it upmixes to the extra channels.
In the case of YouTube, some apps and games, the upmixer will detect 6+ channels, and then not upmix.


----------



## Stone-D (Jun 3, 2021)

Ahhh, gotcha. I thought you meant that there was a way for E-APO to detect silent channels. Eg, if Chrome always outputs 6 channels but only uses 2, E-APO will notice the dead channels and treat it like 2 channels.

As it is, unless I'm badly mistaken, using `If: inputChannelCount == 2 or inputChannelCount == 6` will upmix the stereo channels for ALL 2 or 6 channel content, discarding/ignoring channels 3/4/5/6.

To avoid this I'm redirecting all such apps to VB-Cable to force them into stereo before E-APO does its magic.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2021)

No it cant detect them as silent, only as present. Nice workaround with VB, noted. I have used VB in the past to force Ultra to detect multichannel on HDMI-SPDIF, currently the service fixes it.

BTW I sent DTS the email, I hope they fix the MFX rapid start-stop pop (I spam .reg file to play sounds rapidly, and it pops).
Its the only issue to fix for me, its has to be done by DTS or anyone able to modify the APO .dlls.


----------



## Stone-D (Jun 3, 2021)

Yeah I ended up donating to get the full set of VB-Cables, instead of just the free ones (you get more freebies with Voicemeeter).



Haven't installed C/D though as I don't need them yet. If you want multichannel you need to use Voicemeeter's virtual input.

Ever since I followed your silent loopback trick I've had no speaker popping, so I'm a happy clam right now.

The Realtek console still looks fugly but I very very rarely open that so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2021)

I actually found that trick a while ago, but I was still building the driver and responding to feedback, I removed it as part of what I though was causing an issue.
I'm actually going to add it to the driver's main .inf file, so if anyone is getting an issue with please let me know now, so I don't add it.

Once DTS fix it, the code will be just a bonus, but of coarse still active for any future issues.
The panel is ugly to me too, although I rarely open it, lol.

====

Realtek driver: *6.0.9172.1*, is available but I am passing (not bothering), Realtek release driver edits to often, I am only interested in the DTS updates, no changes currently.

----



----

Fixpop Tweak updated, I intend to make these changes to the main driver file, please report any negative effects.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 5, 2021)

So I will be doing an update that includes the tweak, I also will be adding a few more edits, instead of 6.0.9160.2, I will include the updated Realtek files.
I will do this shortly, be aware it requires full testing and feedback, although I have not received any complains about the tweak.

----

DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1 (*Signed*), as above, includes the tweak, and a few edits. I left 6.0.9160.1 in the main folder, in case you get an issue.

----

Turns out its probably not DTS that's the issue that causes the pop with a rapid audio start-stop, I removed all of it earlier to test.
Reading the source driver forum, various people are saying the same, where they also have this issue.

Likely its a Realtek issue, so we will have to make do with the suppression tweak for now.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 6, 2021)

Turns out the pop noise is being produced by Windows, I removed all audio drivers, with Windows default driver, and enough volume, same start-stop pop.
I reformatted the drive and restored a fresh Windows 20H2 with no drivers or software, same start-stop pop (using .reg file to make sounds).

If I switch over to Lubuntu, I get perfect audio, no start-stop pop. So in short, I cannot fix the issue, only suppress it.

Edit: I will try a fresh install of 21H1, and then post results.

----

I did however find a cleaner way to install drivers, right click uninstall in 'device manager', tick delete driver, pnputil remove extension.
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio Controller', restart, install, enable.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Turns out the pop noise is being produced by Windows, I removed all audio drivers, with Windows default driver, and enough volume, same start-stop pop.
> I reformatted the drive and restored a fresh Windows 20H2 with no drivers or software, same start-stop pop (using .reg file to make sounds).
> 
> If I switch over to Lubuntu, I get perfect audio, no start-stop pop. So in short, I cannot fix the issue, only suppress it.
> ...


hi there im new around here been useing your drivers for a while i to am haveing issues with dts decodeing with latest drivers windows will no longer decode any DTS HD or MA or DTSX tracks even tho i have license just like the above user this was working fine in past builds not sure why seems to be a spidif issue also cant use any spacial settings with spidif i have done full clean install and dts reset and none have worked i cant even open the dts audio processing app any more it just force closes as soon as you open it if you go to windows settings and try to set DTS Ultra for spacial sound it just gives you an error and resets its self to off and yess even with pop fix still get the popping as well.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 7, 2021)

Which version is working for you?


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 7, 2021)

im on 6.0.9172.1 on a Realtek S1200A over spidif 

the version that worked for me was  6.0.9147.2 but i had crashing issues so i had not tried to update since around that time i kinda jumped to these last 2 updates so idk if a latter one might have been working as well


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello! Please make Driver Pack with Waves and Intel SST Bus and Intel SST Drivers! Many Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 9, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1 (*Signed*, *Rebuilt*)

Added an alternative inf, for ALC's that don't work well with programmed SPDIF and HDMI interface associations (some chips have bugs, and-or issues).
Enabled mode specific preset equalizers, changing modes with ultra is more noticeable, updated the configuration properties.

If you prefer another driver version, the Ferather preset, DTS presets and updater can be found here.

----

Here is a much cleaner way to install-update the drivers, right click uninstall in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see post 1).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio Controller', I have two and its the first one, restart, install, enable.



----

Some example bugs-fix options you can find in the policy editor (some chips have bugs).





====

Currently I am looking at an HDMI extractor (eARC specs), the audio from my AMD R7 GPU (pretty old) is miles better, and 0% lag with DTS:X.

Item Type: HDMI Splitter
HDMI I/O Resolution: Maximum support 4K/60fs
HDMI Maximum Video Color Formats: Support for 2160p, 10/12 bits, 24/25/30hz,2160p, 10/12 bits, 50/60hz
HDMI Audio Formats: Support for DTS-HD/Dolby-TrueHD/LPCM7.1/ DTS/Dolby-AC3/DSD
SPDIF Digital Audio Format: Support for Dolby Digital (AC3)/DTS/LPCM
Maximum HDMI Transmission Bandwidth: 600MHz
Maximum HDMI Transmission Speed: 18Gbps
Input/Output TMDS Signal: 0.5~1.5 Vp-p (TTL)
Input/Output DDC Signal: 5Vp-p (TTL)
DAC Sampling Frequency: 32 ~ 192 KHz
DAC Bit Rate: 16~24 Bit
RCA Analog Output (1KHz@0db) : 1V RMS
SNR@0dB (CC1R/ARM) : ≥90dB
Distortion: ≤0.1%
Frequency Response: 20HZ~20KHz
HDMI Input Cable Length: ≤3m/9.8ft AWG26 HDMI standard cable
HDMI Output Cable Length: ≤3m/9.8ft AWG26 HDMI standard cable
Maximum Operating Current: 400mA
Power Adapter: AC 100-240V 50/60HZ,DC 5V/1A
Working Temperature: -10~+55℃
Storage Temperature: -20~+60℃
Working Humidity: 10~90%RH (No condensation)
Storage Humidity: 5~95%RH (No condensation)

Pretty much full spectrum specs, only missing a multichannel DAC for 5.1-7.1 to 5.1-7.1 analogue, only lossless stereo DAC.
90dB is about enough that it should never clip, although my ALC889 is 108dB, it does not matter.

====

So, abruptly start-stopping audio generates a pop, this turns out to be completely normal. The Windows .wav files do the same on my phone and Lubuntu.
I did find a free VST, although a little tricky to setup the data, it does work really well to cleanup bad audio. I also found a few others.

To remove the pop, I will need to fade audio in-out with around 2-4ms timer, this should cutout the pop.

--

Removing Background Noise with Equalizer APO and Reaper's ReaFir – Antlion Audio
How to reduce background noise using Equalizer APO? - sourceforge.net
Best Free Noise Reduction Plugin to Use (Even if You're a Pro)

====

@antonkaz, hmm, I don't have an Intel to work on, sorry.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather hello! Driver pack zip archive please make/. Many thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

The driver package and app links are in post 1, sorry I forgot to post that. Here and here.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

I dont have an Intel to write and test the Intel variant, the only thing I can do is send you a pack that will add DTS:X to pre-existing drivers, although you need enter settings manually.
I have not fully tested the package, and don't really have time at the moment to write an install guide. In short you install it then add effects to the device.

Once installed you need to add the DTS SFX, MFX, EFX to your devices 'composite' effect lines. No guide included, as mentioned.

EDIT (Link Updated): https://easyupload.io/cm47i5


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I dont have an Intel to write and test the Intel variant, the only thing I can do is send you a pack that will add DTS:X to pre-existing drivers, although you need enter settings manually.
> I have not fully tested the package, and don't really have time at the moment to write an install guide. In short you install it then add effects to the device.
> 
> Once installed you need to add the DTS SFX, MFX, EFX to your devices 'composite' effect lines. No guide included, as mentioned.
> ...


Intel SST Bus Drivers and Intel SST Multimedia Controller Driver Archive from Dell or Lenovo please include in your Driver Pack. Thanks You Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

If I do it wont be anytime soon, It takes time to re-write a driver, and as mentioned I am unable to fully test it.

====




====

If you have CPU spikes on machine startup, this is caused by Sound Unbound and third party HDMI-DP devices. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.
I rarely use my GPU (Monitor) as an output device, if I do I can only use headphones due to the monitor limitations.

Disable the output point in Windows settings (not the device in device manager), the issue will be gone.
If you intend to use HDMI-DP, even with the ultra mod, enable it after startup.


----------



## Evo82 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Everyone! New here I'm trying to do the install. When I double click on the installer ... I get prompted for Main Driver or Alternative? [M/A]

I'm not sure which to select. I'm W10 21H1 My Audio chipset if I understand correctly is S1220A (Link to my motherboards spec page)

Thanks I'll continue to skim the forum and see if I can find the answer.



Evo82 said:


> Hi Everyone! New here I'm trying to do the install. When I double click on the installer ... I get prompted for Main Driver or Alternative? [M/A]
> 
> I'm not sure which to select. I'm W10 21H1 My Audio chipset if I understand correctly is S1220A (Link to my motherboards spec page)
> 
> Thanks I'll continue to skim the forum and see if I can find the answer.


Okay I see that the Alternative is for ALCs that don't work well. Is there a list of known ALC that should use Alternative or is more of trail and error?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Bit of trial and error, some chips (and sometimes Windows) have bugs, I suggest main first, check SPDIF playback in sound unbound, if it plays you're good to go.
Else your chip (or Windows) does not like the settings, you should then use the alternative, it will make SPDIF more generic, but should work.


----------



## Evo82 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Bit of trial and error, some chips (and sometimes Windows) have bugs, I suggest main first, check SPDIF playback in sound unbound, if it plays you're good to go.
> Else your chip (or Windows) does not like the settings, you should then use the alternative, it will make SPDIF more generic, but should work.


Okay thanks. I selected Main, but following the instructions in POST 1, I didn't get prompted to restart Windows

"Double click install, wait for Windows to tell you to restart, wait 5-10 seconds then restart."

So I waited about a minute then restarted, should I have waited longer? It said click any key to continue .... Then it closed the command prompt


After restarting I couldn't find this path. 'WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\' to install the two .inf files. 

"Inside the folder 'WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\' you will find two .inf files, install them.
They are required to install the relevant app, example Ultra."

I did go to DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1\APPS and installed dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf ... Let me know if that was the right step.

Then I went and installed DTSInc.DTSXUltra_1.10.1.0_nuetral.......AppxBundle

But I feel like I might be missing something. My PC is still offline. When can I safely bring it back online?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Unfortunately I am not able to edit that post, I will contact an admin and get something sorted. I apologize.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4523821



Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1 (*Signed*, *Rebuilt*)
> 
> Added an alternative inf, for ALC's that don't work well with programmed SPDIF and HDMI interface associations (some chips have bugs, and-or issues).
> Enabled mode specific preset equalizers, changing modes with ultra is more noticeable, updated the configuration properties.
> ...











						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Interactive [On-Off]
					

Watch "Interactive [On-Off]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						HDMI-DP
					

Watch "HDMI-DP" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				












						DTS Screen - Digital [Stereo Record]
					

Watch "DTS Screen - Digital [Stereo Record]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




====

So here is the summary version of the pop we all get with abrupt stop or starts of audio.

Audio [with pop] --> Audio rendering device --> Speakers [with pop].

What we need is for Windows to manage audio better before it reaches the device.
Alternatively, an SFX, MFX or EFX that specifically addresses the pop.

====

I have attached a bonus list of SSTPPCfg, as seen in 6.0.9172.1 (if you are interested).
If you have any issues with speakers or headphones, please post.

The ';;8' comment is an edit, it suppresses pop in some cases.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Unfortunately I am not able to edit that post, I will contact an admin and get something sorted. I apologize.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4523821
> 
> ...


This file what use? In a Inf file?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Yes, that's for other driver writers and-or modders. Tomorrow if you like we can do Teamviewer and I will unlock DTS:X with your mobo driver.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

In this archive - inf files for Intel SST Audio Bus and for Intel SST OED


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

No worries, I can unlock DTS:X on Windows drivers, and probably other devices such as Creative or Conexant. Using the DTS DCH.zip I provided and edits etc.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

What options in my uefi? Mo Bo asrock h310cm-dvs for DTS and other APO? I using modded and unlocked UEFI


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Thats fine, just download but dont install TeamViewer (can be used without installing), and make a restore point (or partition backup if preferred).


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Mod this files please and include this in a Your Driver Pack for next release.Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

Well I updated the pack I posted, I will look into an inf file, however if you know what to do the pack I made above will work.

----

Ok so here are the instructions in the easiest form, double click 'install', job done, now in /TOOLS, you will find two .reg files.
You need to modify the {Device-ID} bit, here is a video to help, then restore the registry entries.

Using FX, you will most likely need to move the SFX, MFX, EFX, keys to composite.



For non-Realtek, you will need to edit the preset.inf:

[AzaliaManufacturerID.NTamd64]
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = IntcAzAudModel,INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC
%Device.ExtensionDesc% = IntcAzAudModel,HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

Then disable driver signing.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks. Include Intel SST Bus and Intel OED Driver in the next release of Your Driver Pack! Many Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

So keen, alright, I will make you a special inf next update.


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> So keen, alright, I will make you a special inf next update.


Driver Pack for Intel SST Bus and Intel OED inf and sys drivers please . And include this in a next update your DTS DCH Drivers Pack! Many Thanks.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

I can confirm the DTS DCH Ultra pack works on MS drivers (no EFX, not supported), With my GPU I was able to copy the processing mode key into EFX and it works.
Also working on X-FI, it uses LFX-GFX, so you need to move the SFX to LFX, MFX to GFX, EFX is unchanged.



====









						DTS Interactive
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						DTS-X Ultra
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Interactive requires EFX support, here is a driver level composite and processing:

Analogue:

HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_EFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_EFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%

Digital:

HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_StreamEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_SFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_SFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_ModeEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_MFX_CLSID%,%REALTEK_MFX_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_CompositeFX_EndpointEffectClsid%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%DTS_EFX_51_CLSID%,%DTS_Encoder_CLSID%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_SFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_MFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%
HKR,InterfaceSetting\SysCustomizedFx_DTS\FX\0,%PKEY_EFX_ProcessingModes_Supported_For_Streaming%,%REG_MULTI_SZ%,%AUDIO_SIGNALPROCESSINGMODE_DEFAULT%


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 10, 2021)

ill give new driver a try this weekend see if it fixes anything


----------



## Ferather (Jun 10, 2021)

I have a friend with an 892 that cant use the latest Realtek drivers, but can with MS drivers, or older Realtek ones, so you might have the same issue.
If you do, you will need to stick to versions that work, where updates may or may not work for your ALC.


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

i dont use realtek but instead using hdmi via nvidia hdaudio. i am unable to install dts ultra as per instructions on the main page. is there a way to install only the hdmi as i am connected via earc and i cant get it to work


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

You need to install the Apps .inf file located in /APPS/



====

My ALC889, Z906 (5.1 speakers) and Interactive:X (5.1 encoder) - [SPDIF - Toslink]:

[ALC889, Z906] - PCM, 192Khz, 32bit (not float), 8 channels, +50mbps - Sent - Received - Not processed by my Z906, essentially turns off, confused.
[ALC889, Z906] - PCM, 192Khz, 32bit (not float), 6 channels, +36mbps - Sent - Received - Z906 only processes 2 channels, stereo mode enables.

[Interactive:X] - PCM, 192Khz, 32bit (float), 8 channels, +50mbps - Sent - Received - Not processed properly, noisy.
[Interactive:X] - PCM, 192Khz, 32bit (float), 6 channels, +36mbps - Sent - Received - Fully processed.


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You need to install the Apps .inf file located in /APPS/
> 
> the 1st step i install the main dts dch drivers which is for realtek, after that i did the installation of dtsx ultra app(sucessfully). upon completion i did the registry edit for hdmi and restart. upon restart my nvidia hdaudio still detects dolby atmos for home theater. there is no dtsx for selection. not sure why but doesnt seems to work for me


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Now you need the sound unbound app (DTS spatial engine), https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

Enjoy!   >Disable Store Auto Updates<


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Use the HDMI-DP files on your Intel SST, follow this video but with Intel SST. Check it uses EFX, remove EFX line if not. Make a restore point.









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Now you need the sound unbound app (DTS spatial engine), https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx
> 
> Enjoy!


so the steps i have done is correct and adding sound unbound app i will unlock the dts feature for my hdmi right?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes, just disable store updates, the app will self license, the updates wont:




You will also need to use the HDMI-DP files, and guide.


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Yes, just disable store updates, the app will self license, the updates wont:
> 
> View attachment 203382
> 
> You will also need to use the HDMI-DP files, and guide.


where can i find the hdmi-dp files and guide? idont see it in the d/l link

ps: i got the dtsx to work after installing sound unbound. many thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

The one above (MediaFire), 'DTS Settings', make a restore point first. Once done, in the the driver install folder is /TOOLS/ with FX config.
My GPU can use EFX, some may not, some cards may also be using LFX-GFX and not SFX-MFX (swap).

Restart the computer, then switch audio device to speakers or headphones, then HDMI for Ultra.
The multichannel version will enable freely without the switch trick.

Edit: See the posts above for more info.


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

i am getting this. not sure whether this is right or wrong after applying the hdmi reg patch


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Its correct, great work. You can switch to multichannel if you setup the file then restart APO4 service and Windows audio. Once the reg files are setup and you have restarted 1 time.
Each time the driver (output device) is installed, it will get a new {DEVICE-ID}, so you will need to update your files.


----------



## goaway (Jun 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Its correct, great work.


takes awhile to understand but thank you for your work ferather


----------



## Ferather (Jun 11, 2021)

Driver reuploaded, if you have issues with SU and SPDIF, try this one, if still not working, you will need to wait for Realtek updates.
If you are not effected, you do not need to take any steps or re-install at this time.

====

So my Toslink (SPDIF) cable is 125mbps, not sure what my 889 module is | PCM, 192Khz, 32bit (not float), 8 channels = ~50-51mbps
If it could do 125mbps, that almost enough for: PCM - 192khz, 32 bit (not float), 20 channels.

That's 20 channels, uncompressed, ultra high definition spec.

----

Would love to mod one of these with a return turn channel, sync, and other features, + 250mbps.

Microsoft Word - FB2M5LVR Datasheet Revision E_.docx (firecomms.com)

====



Stereo with 8D effects, I use an upmixer in multichannel mode.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 12, 2021)

well darn no luck main and alternative both do same thing Ultra is shown to be set to multi channel but you can not select it from with in windows just reverts back to off for spacial sound and dts decoding is still broken  question tho could a bad policy install be a cause for this by any chance?

@Ferather  so i figured out turning off enable audio enhancements in windows audio settings for spidif allows the dts decoder within windows to work the dts x and headphone x video plays as intended and DTS-MA files play as intended as well still you can not enable dts ultra in spacial sound tho but getting closer idk if ultra still works with enhancements off but it still says its active for multi channel tho idk how to test if its really working


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

Interesting. Spatial on SPDIF will only enable if Interactive and 6 channel setup is disabled, the Ultra and Headphones versions are for stereo 2 channel setups.









						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Interactive [On-Off]
					

Watch "Interactive [On-Off]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----

Another option, in case you have an OEM lock, try removing the EFX_51 key from SPDIF, when in multichannel. Some more harsh locks may put you on stereo only.



DTS_EFX_51_CLSID  = {1AAB27FA-5B3E-4CB1-9312-C66BD74FE739}

Refer to "Class ID's.txt" in \TOOLS\, of the main driver.

----

In terms of policy, I did experiment with an option, but it caused BSOD with newer chips.


----------



## leveltrauma (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Driver reuploaded, if you have issues with SU and SPDIF, try this one, if still not working, you will need to wait for Realtek updates.
> If you are not effected, you do not need to take any steps or re-install at this time.
> 
> ====
> ...


Hey Ferather, 

now I'm totally confused. With your work I got DTS Sound over Optical SPDIF to my Logitech THX System. My external Decoder shows dts interactive and the DTS:X told me that DTS:X Ultra is active - I've installed now the UnboundApp and I got the Ultra and Headphone Options in Spatial Sound but I can't select it. Now My Logitech Decoder shows dts digital - without the unbound App it 2was dts interactive
My final question: What is better one in relationship to Digital SPDIF. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Spatial on SPDIF will only enable if Interactive and 6 channel setup is disabled, the Ultra and Headphones versions are for stereo 2 channel setups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one, lossless to lossy with X, or should be.


----------



## leveltrauma (Jun 13, 2021)

Hell why I need to touch a running system. Stupid - thanks to the Outbound App It looks like something messed up with dts:x - It would not recognized anymore by the THX Speaker System. I hope a restart helps out.

Edit: ok working again. Using MPC:BE 
Maybe I will the player you've mentioned because in MPC:BE it takes a couple of clicks to get all infos for audio-processes


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

I decided the purchase the Retail edition of Sound Unbound (2021.2.6.0), I can see they moved things, but the Ultra mode is still there and working with the preset.
The Ultra:X option is removed, however I simply enable the Headphones:X (same engine), and turn off headphones, all Ultra modes work.



For me the new version is much better.


----------



## Hearick (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I decided the purchase the Retail edition of Sound Unbound (2021.2.6.0), I can see they moved things, but the Ultra mode is still there and working with the preset.
> The Ultra:X option is removed, however I simply enable the Headphones:X (same engine), and turn off headphones, all Ultra modes work.
> 
> View attachment 203726
> ...


So, from no on, you will mod the new version ?


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Interesting. Spatial on SPDIF will only enable if Interactive and 6 channel setup is disabled, the Ultra and Headphones versions are for stereo 2 channel setups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ok buddy i thought that might be the case i just was not sure so what dose ultra do in multi channel config? Sound is amazing btw really great job on this driver pack i have a z906 set that i connected to a onyko integra DTR 9.1U2 and the sound is incredible was expecting to take a huge hit moveing from analoge to spidif just wish it would matrix stereo feeds like  youtube and music like pandora but that i can live with. Im just to lazy to do the swaping back and forth from 2ch to dts interactive lol.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

What does Ultra do in multi channel config? - the same as it does for stereo but for multi-speakers, where rear-side centre exist, different processing too.

@Hearick, unfortunately not. I felt DTS deserved the money, given then driver. Its purchase only, but you do get ultra.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What does Ultra do in multi channel config? - the same as it does for stereo but for multi-speakers, where rear-side centre exist, different processing too.
> 
> @Hearick, unfortunately not. I felt DTS deserved the money, given then driver. Its purchase only, but you do get ultra.


is the effect applied if ultra is not selected for spacial or enhancements are off sorry just cant tell if i hear any effect from it


----------



## Hearick (Jun 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> What does Ultra do in multi channel config? - the same as it does for stereo but for multi-speakers, where rear-side centre exist, different processing too.
> 
> @Hearick, unfortunately not. I felt DTS deserved the money, given then driver. Its purchase only, but you do get ultra.


I bought it too ^^

Could you give me the link if the new DTS X Ultra app, please ?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

@ajf64, enhancements need to be on. @Hearick, if you own it, uninstall the older free one, open the store and download the current one (you can also turn on auto-updates).









						Get DTS Sound Unbound from the Microsoft Store
					

Download the DTS® Sound Unbound™ app to unlock (for free) the DTS:X for home theater solution for Xbox / Windows 11, or start your free trial of DTS® Headphone:X® for Xbox and PC to amplify your gaming and video content.  DTS technology delivers immersive 3D audio when using Microsoft spatial...




					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Hearick (Jun 13, 2021)

And if I start the DTS X Ultra app, I Will have the same settings than in your screenshots ? (Spatial ones)


Ferather said:


> @ajf64, enhancements need to be on. @Hearick, if you own it, uninstall the older free one, open the store and download the current one (you can also turn on auto-updates).
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj?activetab=pivot:eek:verviewtab


----------



## leveltrauma (Jun 13, 2021)

Hearick said:


> And if I start the DTS X Ultra app, I Will have the same settings than in your screenshots ? (Spatial ones)


I think, because in my case, when you start the Unbound App you get the Spatial Ultra Settings. It is a little bit confusing


----------



## Ferather (Jun 13, 2021)

Each mode has its own spatial setting, the one I showed is the custom mode (make your own).
Edit: Yes it can be confusing, even more so if they move features.

Also note, if you are unable to do multichannel on SPDIF (test files here), disable Interactive.
You will get lossless to lossless PCM 2 channel, in my case up to 192khz 32 bit.

If you have Z906, you can clone or expand the spatial lossless stereo.

----



----

Here are two options in the preset. xml (Windows\System32\DTS\APO4x\), for any future changes.
You will need to copy the file, edit, then replace the original.

<control name="APO4-Auto Content Mode Enable">0</control>
<control name="APO4-Spatial Enable">0</control>

They are both at the top, set to 1, then restart PC, not needed at the moment.

----

Sound Unbound: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
Ultra: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab









						DTS DCH
					

Watch "DTS DCH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




====

Since the alternative was meant to address SPDIF, but likely is an OEM issue, I can change it so it has no Interactive.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2021)

So my GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889, based on testing should do 50+mbps, currently I am working on some registry hacks, to see what I can do.
The second image is Dolby TrueHD fully decompressed, ending at just under 7mbps, in this setup its lossless to lossy Interactive:X.

On analogue, you will get the fully decompressed lossless played through, but still sounds worse.







====

DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1 (*Signed*, *OEM*) - Main (SPDIF): Interactive on [Multichannel] | Alternative (SPDIF): Interactive off [Stereo]
Both drivers can be changed to on-off with 'DTS Settings', the alternative will also need EFX added.

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly when in stereo mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable).

Updates will be for fixes, improved quality and-or performance, and less frequent than Realtek releases.

----

If you prefer an older version of the Realtek or DTS driver, you can disable driver signing and replace any files.
If you like to write your own .inf files, or are learning to, you should find the inf's easy to read.

----

DTS:X Ultra, DTS DCH 6.0.9172.1, and the Retail Sound Unbound app ('Stereo Mix' recording):









						DTS DCH + SU [Retail]
					

Watch "DTS DCH + SU [Retail]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Each mode has its own spatial setting (one of the three you see).


----------



## Hearick (Jun 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> So my GA-990FXA-UD3 (rev. 4.0) with ALC889, based on testing should do 50+mbps, currently I am working on some registry hacks, to see what I can do.
> The second image is Dolby TrueHD fully decompressed, ending at just under 7mbps, in this setup its lossless to lossy Interactive:X.
> 
> On analogue, you will get the fully decompressed lossless played through, but still sounds worse.
> ...


Do I need Equalizer APO to add EFX ?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

No, here is a video for the DTS Interactive pack, you only need to do the EFX part near the end, the rest is included and done.
In some cases starting with stereo, then enabling and adding Interactive, might work with some ALCs.

Multichannel 7.1 and 5.1 Wav Test Files (jensign.com)

----

ALC 889, with custom policy (see 'RTK Device Tool.txt' in \TOOLS\, and this video),



More features than shown here, varies with OEM.


----------



## Megatron (Jun 16, 2021)

Will this work with a MSI B550 Tomahawk?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

[MSI B550 Tomahawk] Audio Ports (Rear): 5+ Optical S/PDIF (Realtek® ALC1200 / ALC1220P Codec). Source.
If Windows is healthy, yes it should work on all ALCs (Ignoring OEM changes).

Make a restore point, just to be safe, you can delete it later.


----------



## Megatron (Jun 16, 2021)

Sorry I should have put it in the above post but I just use stereo headphones atm.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

@Megatron, stereo headphones, stereo or multichannel speakers, all included.




----

Anyone looking to donate, not happening, please test the driver, then buy Sound Unbound.
I am only an OEM, the files are enhancers are made by DTS, not me.

----

@antonkaz, APO Driver is someone else's driver, ask them.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

Either broken Windows, or OEM locks and I can see its stereo only, with 3 ports. Cant fix a PC with a driver, don't exactly know what you want me to do.
Everything works for me, so from a debugging perspective, I have nothing to fix, or work on, and cannot reproduce your issue.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 16, 2021)

What Windows are you using 32 bit or 64 bit? the driver you linked is HDA, not DCH UAD, it's dated 2017. DTS DCH does support your device, but not the extra Waves.
In terms of detection, make sure the 'APO4 Service' is running, if it's not running you will only ever see 'Please connect', some VPN's block it.

I dont do 32 bit or HDA, I am sorry, best people to talk to is @ador250 or @Alan Finotty.



--

Note, some users mentioned installing the mobo driver, then installing DTS DCH as an update helps, it depends.

@antonkaz, if you had taken my offer with Teamviewer, I could have added Ultra to your mobo driver.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 17, 2021)

The Ultra pack solution is not all that easy to work with on a general level, to be fair, this is why I offered Teamviewer, the end settings will vary with driver and OEM, hence no guide.
If you are interested in me showing how to install and use it, please message me, otherwise there is not much else I can do, and you're annoying customers.

@Hearick, thanks for messaging me about the new special edition of Sound Unbound you have, looks good.

----

Edit: I have been informed the driver is working on Windows 11 (yes 11), and all features are working, including the HDMI-DP.reg setup.

----

To install the Potplayer Preset I have provided, open Potplayer go to 'preferences', then reset, close it then double click the preset.
Digital compressed audio will be sent directly as passthrough to SPDIF-HDMI, with format support checks.

Unsupported multichannel audio will be transcoded to DTS-HD HRA, or Interactive:X if PCM is output.
For example, Dolby TrueHD is uncompressed, then encoded to HRA.


----------



## goaway (Jun 17, 2021)

@Ferather how do i enable enhancement for the dtsx ultra app?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 17, 2021)

@goaway, you will need to turn off multichannel Interactive:X, here are the files, here is a video. I am tempted to make an app to better control the driver, not got around to it yet.
@antonkaz, as I said I can make it work with your OEM driver once it's installed, using the Ultra pack I made, its because you have a custom driver.

----

Apps updated: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx



Sound Unbound - Retail [2021.2.6.0]


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @goaway, you will need to turn off multichannel Interactive:X, here are the files, here is a video. I am tempted to make an app to better control the driver, not got around to it yet.
> @antonkaz, as I said I can make it work with your OEM driver once it's installed, using the Ultra pack I made, its because you have a custom driver.


You can make driver for me? Please. DTS on my mobo worked well. On my notebook - no DTS only Waves. Fix this for my notebook not my mobo please. Thanks. Goodbye....


----------



## Ferather (Jun 17, 2021)

If you download Sound Unbound from the store, you get a weird stereo version. The provided retail version installs the full package with your license.   Edit: Was EAPO set to 6 channels.
HDMI and eARC gets a new 'Home Theatre' feature soon, its free and will be included with your purchase (needs eARC receiver).

Also note, if you buy Sound Unbound, you can apply it to 10 devices with the same Windows account.









						DTS DCH + SU Retail [2021.2.6.0]
					

Watch "DTS DCH + SU Retail [2021.2.6.0]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




The screen recorder downmixes to stereo.


----------



## Skylined (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm curious to know if the purchased sound unbound installs APO4 or is it built into the app.
thanks for any info.


----------



## Hearick (Jun 17, 2021)

Skylined said:


> I'm curious to know if the purchased sound unbound installs APO4 or is it built into the app.
> thanks for any info.


It's built into the app ^^ (At least it works without the mod)


----------



## Ferather (Jun 17, 2021)

Sound Unbound is mainly a spatial engine (DTS spatial engine if you like), @Hearick is indeed correct, both use APO4, and can be combined or separate.
Its a single system overall, with two apps and methods, for example, the retail Sound Unbound does not require a special driver.

If you have Ultra as part of the driver, it will combine with SU as normal, and your license.

====

After the Potplayer preset, you can scan codecs on the system, if needed.


----------



## andreaspujihar (Jun 18, 2021)

Xiaomi preset diffrent Notebook but same id

https://disk.yandex.com/d/p54i7IFcuD73Tw (MI Notebook 14 Horizon)
https://disk.yandex.com/d/1rUjtsUqkl3-sw (MI Notebook 14)
https://disk.yandex.com/d/GoRBrFlpqa4nfg (LG)


----------



## Ferather (Jun 18, 2021)

I will add it to the collection at some point, most of them require some edits (performance), but they all will work.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 20, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9175.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (SPDIF).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

Here is a clean way to install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see post 1).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio Controller', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.

----

See '\APPS\' for the Ultra app inf, and '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to SPDIF, to keep the encoder on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

If you are happy with the driver please purchase a full license via Sound Unbound.

----

E-APO Stereo Upmixer: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/equaliser-apo-stereo-surround-upmixer.276608/

Sound Unbound: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-sound-unbound/9pj0nkl8mcsj?activetab=pivot:overviewtab
Ultra: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/dts-x-ultra/9n0h1m8j1308?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

https://streamable.com/legpm6 | https://streamable.com/2f5plf | https://streamable.com/i7brq7
https://streamable.com/sqhf43 | https://streamable.com/y0y9iz | https://streamable.com/lnkdzc

====

Changes-updates for DTS Interactive, and Bluetooth, includes Realtek update.

----


----------



## antonkaz (Jun 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9175.1 (*Signed*)
> 
> Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (SPDIF).
> 
> ...


Fix tommorow please Your Driver Pack to add SST mode support and Waves Pro Audio VST and APO drivers. Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jun 20, 2021)

I've tried to help you several times, I even sent you messages where you totally ignore the information given.
I have offered Teamviewer several times, so I can add Ultra to your custom, but you ignore.

Stop posting, and stop saying fix your driver as if its broken, it's offensive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 20, 2021)

antonkaz said:


> Fix tommorow please Your Driver Pack to add SST mode support and Waves Pro Audio VST and APO drivers. Thanks



Please stop spamming this thread with requests to make a driver. I have deleted the last 3 PAGES worth of single sentence asks.

Please attempt to understand the difficulty in making these work for a myriad of devices.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 21, 2021)

@Solaris17 thankyou.

----

So I did some digging into Windows, to get lossless digital compressed audio out from SPDIF. It turns out I would need to break and rebuild portions of Windows.
It seems there is an audio format check, and Windows will check the format to the interface capabilities (listed), and then allow or stop audio.

For example, if I play TrueHD via the photos app, Windows will see TrueHD, and the SPDIF interface, and disallow audio.
The strange part is there is no such restriction in terms of lossless analogue, as I have tested.

I also tested a self encoded file, 6 channel DTS-HD MA, 192khz, with 96khz-24bit core.



Ignore the 16-bit 2 channel readout, its a bug or for compatibility.









						TrueHD to Interactive [Ultra HD PCM Test]
					

Watch "TrueHD to Interactive [Ultra HD PCM Test]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Ferather (Jun 22, 2021)

Interestingly, my 889 on SPDIF will send up to 8 channels PCM (192khz 32bit), but the extractor only sends 2 channels (same spec), regardless of input.
On 889, and 8 channels, the unit (Z906) essentially turns off, 6 channels is played as 2, 8 from extractor results in 2 only.

Tested using WASAPI exclusive mode (no Interactive), and Potplayer.

====

I clearly see the issue, In terms of audio, HDMI 2.0b-2.1 carries a max of 37mbps, the same for DisplayPort. However interestingly, modern Toslink supports all modern formats @125mpbs.
Based on 192khz, 32bit 8 channels @ ~51mbps, 125mpbs is almost enough for 20 channels @ 192khz 32 bit, or, roughly 108 channels @ 48khz 24bit (125 / 37 * 32).

The problem is, Toshiba did not add revision numbers to their modules (which vary in speed), Windows just see's SPDIF, and no revision to work with.
If Windows, or other hardware-software could detect the revision or specs of the SPDIF module, it would work like HDMI.

----

DTS Settings, updated, added 2 personal configurations, one for HDMI-DP stereo (monitor, no digital), and the other for my HDMI extractor (multichannel with Interactive).

If you are using the HDMI-DP.reg settings, using 'FX Configurator', copy the key from SFX processing modes, to EFX processing modes (middle column).
Not all devices accept EFX processing, and may end up with no audio, reverse the change if so, else SU will fully unlock for you.



----


----------



## andreaspujihar (Jun 23, 2021)

anyone tested on windows 11??


----------



## Hearick (Jun 23, 2021)

andreaspujihar said:


> anyone tested on windows 11??


Myself, and it works as it should ^^


----------



## andreaspujihar (Jun 23, 2021)

INBook X1Pro
		

New brand laptop (and wait dts ultra preset from this laptop)


----------



## Ferather (Jun 23, 2021)

Indeed, as @Hearick has posted, the driver is ready for Win11, along side APO4 and all its features, in fact there are more features with Win11 and the new test SU.
If we are lucky perhaps something can be done with SPDIF, I have emailed DTS about it, but i'm not sure what they can do, unless there is bitrate detection.

----

The new AMD audio bus driver also works on Realtek devices, in my case I have an AMD chipset, AMD CPU and AMD GPU.


----------



## Snk3 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Indeed, as @Hearick has posted, the driver is ready for Win11, along side APO4 and all its features, in fact there are more features with Win11 and the new test SU.
> If we are lucky perhaps something can be done with SPDIF, I have emailed DTS about it, but i'm not sure what they can do, unless there is bitrate detection.
> 
> ----
> ...



That means realtek effects will work with AMD audio device?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2021)

Yes, in the same way, but uncontrolled, as it does not appear in the panel. You do get defaults and protection.

Edit: Updated 'DTS Settings', fixed empty keys instead of remove, now removed.


----------



## Ferather (Jun 25, 2021)

Just found one of these, talk about specs: Fibre Optic HDMI 18G Extender - Transmission of 4K content over 300m (lindy.com)


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just found one of these, talk about specs: Fibre Optic HDMI 18G Extender - Transmission of 4K content over 300m (lindy.com)


question about interactive x for this to work will it say interactive X in windows settings or just interactive


----------



## Ferather (Jun 26, 2021)

No just interactive, its setup with DTS APO4 (Ultra, Sound Unbound) processing pre-encoding, so you get the X system.
Analogue audio > APO4 > Interactive > Digital compressed 5.1 audio.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 26, 2021)

got ya ty dose enhancements need to be on for that


----------



## Ferather (Jun 26, 2021)

No problem, you can also uncompress for example, Dolby True HD as PCM (analogue) and send that to Interactive:X (my name for full system).
Personally I just use Potplayer to transcode unsupported formats into DTS-HD HRA, which plays on my Z906 (core).

Edit: Yes enhancers on.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 27, 2021)

i got a z906 but i got the speakers hooked up from my pc through spdif to a onkyo dtr 9.1 receiver sounds amazing thx ultra 2 reciver really makes those speakers pop even more then the built in amp works amazeing


----------



## Ferather (Jun 27, 2021)

I am waiting for more support to fully unlock lossless digital down SPDIF. My 889 can apparently do 8 channel PCM down SPDIF, I still don't know what my Toslink module is at this time.
The cable is a certified 125mpbs, I'm told it can do slightly more. The two main specifications (in short) for Toslink is rev A and rev B, 3.1mbps and 125mpbs.

Regardless, the driver will allow you to do lossless PCM, 192khz, 8 channels, 32 bit | For Interactive, lossless PCM, 192khz, 6 channels, 32 bit.
At this time to push PCM down SPDIF, you need WASAPI exclusive, else analogue is natively encoded to DTS Surround.

DTS Surround - 48khz, 6 channels, 24 bit, bitrate: 1510kbps (compressed).

====



Droptek - Inject | Droptek - Fragments | Rogue - Nemesis


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I am waiting for more support to fully unlock lossless digital down SPDIF. My 889 can apparently do 8 channel PCM down SPDIF, I still don't know what my Toslink module is at this time.
> The cable is a certified 125mpbs, I'm told it can do slightly more. The two main specifications (in short) for Toslink is rev A and rev B, 3.1mbps and 125mpbs.
> 
> Regardless, the driver will allow you to do lossless PCM, 192khz, 8 channels, 32 bit | For Interactive, lossless PCM, 192khz, 6 channels, 32 bit.
> ...



i mean it sounds amazing as is id love to see dts es 96/24 that should be pretty easy for dts to do such a under utilized sound format also i have top quality spidif ports and cables so im ready for anything you can try but i digress lol question do you have an 8 channel set up? I dont really hear a difference with enhancements turned on or turned off hard to tell if its doing anything if anything prob sounds a little better with it off i need some good test files kinda just got in to this after seeing your work


----------



## Ferather (Jun 27, 2021)

No my system is a 6 channel system. Interesting, wonder what pure DTS and no Realtek would sound like, I might try it at some point.
You can also try the attachment, Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO. Let me know.



====

For me its best turned on, I also cannot upmix without enhancements.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 28, 2021)

i wish we had some one with 8 channel so we could see if it acually ouputs to the speakers properly through your method ill give that a shot and let you know how it works


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

Found this for you all, I scanned it clean with 2 apps, installed and checked it, all working. I tested it on my ALC 889, and it makes updates from Realtek almost pointless.
Currently I am using my AMD GPU as an audio device via an HDMI extractor, the SPDIF does everything my 889 does, but its a better quality.

Comparing the two, with the same FX system (DTS + Realtek), low end and mid-range are similar, but AMD is better with high range.
Boom3D will give you roughly the same audio on your ALC, and works also with DTS (APO4 and Interactive).









						Boom 3D 1.2.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----

I will only be doing updates that contain updates from DTS, in general the Realtek updates do little to nothing for quality, sometimes much worse.

----



----

@ajf64



Based on my tests it should do 8 channels, receiver dependant.


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 29, 2021)

o wow LPCM 5.1 thats dope ill have to look in to that i have a 5700xt i could use hdmi out on that i wonder if micro center has any of those i got to look really wish they just update the spec for spidif to 125Mb/s sad they limited fiber cable to such low bandwidth i can add 2 more speakers to my onkyo reciver i been thinking of buying a second z906 set and do a 5.2.4 set up and gettting a new reciver


----------



## Ferather (Jun 29, 2021)

Most later HDMI's, if 1.4+, should do 8 channels out, but depends on GPU or HDMI audio device, I suggest HDMI 2.0.

----

For my Z906, I use the .reg files in 'DTS Settings' (Personal), and use Interactive, as it fully supports it.



The unit stays in bitstream mode, always digital (like SPDIF).

====

I made my own driver for the 'internal monitor' the unit comes with (no real monitor).


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Most later HDMI's, if 1.4+, should do 8 channels out, but depends on GPU or HDMI audio device, I suggest HDMI 2.0.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


hmm so it seems to be reading that hdmi almost like anologe can you use windows settings for speaker set up with hdmi also its kinda rare you see LPCM 5.1 over optical means you should be able to decode and passthrough just about any formate wonder what the restrictions are on the quality for that PCM


----------



## Ferather (Jun 30, 2021)

Well to clarify, around 1997+, Toslink updated to what I am calling revision B (or Toslink 2.0), which has a specification of 125mbps (5x DTS-MA @ 24.5mbps, or 5x 32 channels, 48khz each).
IEC 60958-3 specifies up to 768 kHz sampling frequency, which is roughly HDMI 1.4, IEC 61937 specifies multichannel sound, IEC 61937-3 is for multichannel AC3, E-AC3.

So far I have not been able to find an IEC thats specific to the lossless TrueHD and DTS-MA, and might explain why Windows and apps dont like TrueHD.











S/PDIF - HwB (hardwarebook.info)

----

Here I re-programmed the registry, and without an EDID (see here), I was able to setup SPDIF as HDMI.
However to complete the setup, Windows needs to be re-programmed to support it.




----




====

Fibre Optic HDMI 18G Extender - 4K content over 300m
Multi-mode Optical Fiber - Wikipedia


----------



## ajf64 (Jun 30, 2021)

will audio play from it when masked as hdmi


----------



## Ferather (Jun 30, 2021)

Turns out you don't need to trick Windows, I was playing with Kodi and noticed you need WASPI mode to passthrough DTS-HD MA or TrueHD.
Directsound is for legacy (Dolby Digital, DTS Surround), as I noticed the lossless formats disappear if used in Kodi.

So I put Potplayer into WASAPI for passthrough, with both options on, and data is sent.



My Z906 does not decode the data, so I just get noise.









						Lossless on SPDIF
					

Watch "Lossless on SPDIF" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sorry for the low volume, the phone has cancellation.

----

Surprisingly, the extractor will not send lossless down its SPDIF, but will send 8 channels PCM.
My ALC 889, sends all of it, with the same cap on PCM, which is think is the Z906.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 1, 2021)

wonder if you can decode it on the pc and pass it though as pcm that could open up alot of possibilities i think the main issue there is the z906 not haveing decoders for any of of those formates


----------



## Ferather (Jul 1, 2021)

Z906 doesn't support full multichannel on PCM only downmix to stereo then expand matrix, you are otherwise correct. At the moment I just transcode to DTS-HD HRA.
Or as you said decompress it to PCM, then send that in directsound to SPDIF, will do DTS Interactive:X.

----

Pulled off a better recording using my microphone, although there is gas works outside, I couldn't be bother to wait.









						Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]
					

Watch "Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Note, the audio portion of eARC and Displayport is ~37mbps.

====

The manufacture in this case, on SPDIF, supports the normal standard, not the full capability.

Commonly seen on SPDIF:
2 channels PCM, DTS-Surround, Dolby Digital. 2 channel PCM @ 192khz, 24-bit is 9216kbps.

What can it do?
Well, up to 125mbps, and supporting all modern formats.

What is restricting the full rate?
Manufacture support, in short, PCM from Toslink can easily be routed to a multichannel PCM processor.


Also note, with HDMI, 2 channels is minimum, everything else is optional.

Digital compressed audio, should only be limited by transfer bitrate, there should be no processing until the receiver.
In terms of total aggregate sample rate, again this is down to the manufacture, once it's decompressed.

----












Audio Bit Rate and File Size Calculator (theaudioarchive.com)


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 1, 2021)

thats what im saying even at the standard bit rate it should be able to pass through other formats specially streaming formats for instance

Dolby Atmos audio in Dolby Digital Plus is typically encoded at bitrates between 384 and 768 kbps.
5.1-ch audio in Dolby Digital Plus is typically encoded at bitrates between 192-256 kbps

these are trival bit rates and way under what even dts interactive sends even some True HD signals could in theroy be sent

Dolby TrueHD bitrates average around 6,000 kbps for Dolby Atmos at 48 kHz

tho i seen some TrueHD as low as 1500 kbps

at this point i really just want dts 96/24 such a under rated and under used format for how good it sounds even if its not ture 96/24 the difference is pretty drastic over normal dts


----------



## Ferather (Jul 2, 2021)

TrueHD is 18mbps max, DTS-HD MA is 24.5mbps max. DD+ is 6.144mbps, easily sent down any SPDIF-Toslink currently doing 192khz 2 channels (9.216mbps).
Z906 will do 96/24, I made my own DTS-HD MA files with 96/24 core. The core was 12mbps I think, if not then 18mbps, which was sent.

I can also confirm the Z906 does indeed downmix multichannel to stereo then matrix expand, rather than dump.
In untouched mode, pure stereo is sent to the extractor, and the rear and centre is missing.

Also, it turns out the extractor doesn't like untouched mode, its sending lossless on optical with it unticked. Exact same noise (cant decode).


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 2, 2021)

i wish interactive could be set to 96/24 passthrough works just fine on windows they just need an encoder or even DTS ES


----------



## Ferather (Jul 2, 2021)

I have emailed DTS about that exact subject (and will again), I'm pushing for an app with multiple encoders from DTS, with variable bitrate output.
For example, lets say you have a Toslink module that is old, or out of spec, but it can do 9mbps, you choose 9mps.

The extractor reseller is not quite what I expected, I am having to explain a lot xD.

====

Logitech Z906:

- DTS Digital Surround, 96khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: 1509kbps (max standard)
- Dolby Digital Live, 48khz, 6 channels, 16 bit: 640kbps (max standard)

- 192khz, 6 channels, 32 bit: 36864 kbps
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 32 bit: 24567 kbps
- 192khz, 6 channels, 24 bit: 27648 kbps
- 96Khz, 8 channels, 24 bit: 18432 kbps
- Anything else below these specs.

I suggest 32bit with FFmpeg (Potplayer).

Two options, digital transcoding or mulichannel PCM, handled in downmix then matrix expand (requires WASAPI).
My extractor can be set to 5.1 PCM (system wide), I have not fully tested it yet, should work.

Note, DTS Interactive has roughly the same input limit as my Z906 for PCM.

----

- Dolby TrueHD, 192khz, 8 channels (more with Atmos?), 24 bit: 18mbps.
- DTS-HD MA, 192khz, 8 channels (more with DTS:X?), 24 bit: 24.5mbps.

Note, DTS encoded audio also contains a DTS Surround core.

====

So it turns out the stereo setting needed to bitstream on both SPDIF and HDMI, threw me off, and 'final out' with PCM is downmixed, even with WASAPI, not the Z906, I apologize.
The bi-exact mode on the extractor has become a bit interesting. I downloaded the video of the AAC Multichannel with callout, for further testing.

So the above bitrate limit, so on, should be the device's limits (before final out), what's interesting was the same results with AMD and HDMI (1.4a) and ALC and Toslink (??), and also DTS Interactive.

Setting up the extractor for 5.1 PCM (no interactive), it does indeed seem to send 6 channel PCM down Toslink as the specs for the unit states (its internal programming is limited to 6 on Toslink).
To make sure, I used WASAPI exclusive, to see the duration of the detected stream, as the channels where played. Resulting in only 2 in playback, but the full PCM stream active.

So in short, it really is down to how the manufacture selects the Toslink module and what total bitrate they intend to support (up to 125mbps) and how it works.
Based on previous research, I would guess that HDMI audio, in many ways, is just SPDIF with a different set of features and connector.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 2, 2021)

hmm do you know of a easy program to test bandwidth of a spidif port the good part for me is i go from my pc to my oynko receiver even tho its older it was like 3500$ when it was new so i would be really interested to see what those ports can do because the amp its self can do 192/24 with analog db25 connector but its almost im possible to find out and i lost mine basically the same as the analog connection for the pc to the z906 but connects to amp with a db25 pin connector so if we could get it to decode and send a higher quality 6 channel pcm signal that could work almost have to make a custom encoder at that point that's why i would just kill for the dts 96/24 and call it a day at this point i will say being able to use all the speakers with a better amp is kinda nice i even got the sub hooked up and it all works great even with 150 watts per channel to the satellites no issues at all thx ultra 2 amp so fits the speakers really well


----------



## Ferather (Jul 2, 2021)

Whats the oynko receiver? I can see that it can do from the model and suggest based on its specs. Unfortunately there is no way to test what module you have (this is the bigger part of the problem).
Sony-Phillips and Toshiba did an amazing job with SPDIF and Toslink, but did not release revisions (versions), with specific minimum standards, and optional standards (like HDMI).

192khz, 2 channels, 24 bit (9.216mbps) is about as much confirmation as I can give you, if you see this option for SPDIF, there is your minimum.

Edit: 48khz, 6 channels, 24bit is 6.912mbps | 48khz, 8 channels, 24bit is 9.216mbps.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

Oynko Integra DTR-9.1 U2 i also have preimum custom cables from a friend who works for a high end A/V company  he made them for me

i def have the 192 2 channel i know my amp is capable of 192 6 channel tho it dose not have decoders for dts MA or True audio


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

That's a very high end unit. Although dated, you might get lucky if the components are correct. From my understanding Toslink 2.0 (125mbps) came out in the late 90's.

"Every imaginable audio format can be decoded by this receiver; the list includes: Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II (DPL-II), MPEG, DTS, DTS-ES, DTS-ES Discrete 6.1, and THX Surround EX. If a new format comes along, and they just keep coming, you can upgrade the unit's flash memory using the RS232 port on the back. Our review unit had been upgraded to DPL-II. The upgradability cannot be emphasized enough. So many formats and features are constantly coming out, it is an important feature to have, at least for this kind of money. THX Ultra 2 has just been announced, and I imagine there will be an upgrade to the DTR-9.1 that will come along in the future. Since the DACs are 24/192, I suspect it would be possible to upgrade this unit for digital decoding of DVD-A, if the manufacturers ever agree on a digital output standard for DVD-A players. This particular review unit was used in our Benchmark event, held last June, and the guys say it is one of the best sounding receivers they have ever heard."

Source

I cannot help you with sourcing an update and then flashing, I have no idea with that unit, I would contact Oynko. Also ask them if they offer part exchange for an upgrade.
If you can get DTS-MA (+ DTS:X) and TrueHD (+ Atmos), there is almost no reason to upgrade after this, its unlikely any new formats will come for a while.

Lossless is lossless, both formats do 192khz multichannel, they can only really improve compression, add 32 bit support, or more channels.
Funny part is I'm reading eARC is fairly unstable, and further improvements require more bitrate, ahem Toslink ... xD

----

Do you know anyone with an HDMI extractor with 5.1 PCM down Toslink? You could try it on that unit. Audio quality from my AMD GPU is much better than ALC889.
Also depending on the unit, the internal monitor, can be re-programmed, you can then add support for MPEG, ATRAC and so on.

====

Here are some DTS audio files I made from the original, I can also make ES files if you would also like to test them. For system wide, I need an EFX encoder-transcoder.
I am hoping DTS listen to my emails, and produce an EFX encoder-transcoder with a software panel, where we can setup what we want.

====

Also note, if you had a system that's eARC with a maximum bitrate of ~37mbps, and due to cheap components, cheap cables, bad grounding, too much RFI, you can only do 35mbps.
Now if you was to send ~37mbps, you can guess in general what would happen. I really do dislike conductive circuits, too much to compensate for, more price.

You will find that Toslink is not only 125mpbs, its immune to RFI and pretty much everything else conductive circuits are not.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 3, 2021)

@Ferather - start a petition that we can sign and forward to XPERI?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

It's more of a support request, but I am sure something could be arranged. There is certainly a need for it and DTS like to support pre-existing systems.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's a very high end unit. Although dated, you might get lucky if the components are correct. From my understanding Toslink 2.0 (125mbps) came out in the late 90's.
> 
> "Every imaginable audio format can be decoded by this receiver; the list includes: Dolby Digital, Dolby Pro Logic II (DPL-II), MPEG, DTS, DTS-ES, DTS-ES Discrete 6.1, and THX Surround EX. If a new format comes along, and they just keep coming, you can upgrade the unit's flash memory using the RS232 port on the back. Our review unit had been upgraded to DPL-II. The upgradability cannot be emphasized enough. So many formats and features are constantly coming out, it is an important feature to have, at least for this kind of money. THX Ultra 2 has just been announced, and I imagine there will be an upgrade to the DTR-9.1 that will come along in the future. Since the DACs are 24/192, I suspect it would be possible to upgrade this unit for digital decoding of DVD-A, if the manufacturers ever agree on a digital output standard for DVD-A players. This particular review unit was used in our Benchmark event, held last June, and the guys say it is one of the best sounding receivers they have ever heard."
> 
> ...


i don't know any one but i can try and get one this amp sounds incredible and i have the Ultra2 with variable sub woofer crossover i just want to maximize what i can do with it i know its capable of more want to see how far i can push it the fact it has no hdmi port is what holds it back thinking of looking in to the firm ware i n theory could add custom firm ware to it but basically its god the same issue as the z906 amp just have alot more options and range for reaching even higher quality out put over spidif if only i could find a db25 to 8 channel analogue connector also it feels like the z906 speakers where like made for this amp for the price these speakers are unmatched


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

You can do fully analogue, and a high quality unit like that would probably be only limited by the device producing the analogue audio (Realtek).

Edit: I don't know of any HDMI extractors with the 3-4x 3.5mm jacks for standard analogue direct.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

ya i have looked all over and i cant not find anyone selling one of the db25 connectors if i could find that i could do 192/24 all day as long as i had something else decode it


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

If you have DTS:X APO4 and Sound Unbound, all DTS encoded content will be automatically uncompressed and sent as PCM via analogue without issues.
It's a viable option if you have a high quality analogue sound card, DTS does well to improve Realtek, but its still Realtek.

The DTS decoders will do both multichannel and stereo, depending on your settings.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

i listened to those files and they do trigger 96/24 as well as i was was getting bitrates as high as 9000kbps that was being pass through


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

Well from my perspective DTS will be the ones we should talk to for more support on Toslink and so on. And EFX with control app is a perfect solution for existing equipment.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

seems i can do at least 10000kbps with this set up over toslink


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm sure I pushed ~12mbps on ALC889, either way I can force send DTS-HD MA and TrueHD, but cant decode. I wouldn't be surprised if your unit does do 125mpbs.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm sure I pushed ~12mbps on ALC889, either way I can force send DTS-HD MA and TrueHD, but cant decode. I wouldn't be surprised if your unit does do 125mpbs.
> 
> View attachment 206506


quick question for you so when in dts interactive realtek tells me im in 48/16 shouldnt that be 48/24 how can i verify its  out puting 48/24


----------



## Ferather (Jul 3, 2021)

Ignore it, that only applies on 'final out', not before or during processing, final out is not PCM, ignore the panel.

----

I specifically put the encoder at the last point on EFX, which is why I know more can exist.



You get DTS:X APO4 - Sound Unbound features (Interactive:X).


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 4, 2021)

ya i get apo4 just wondered about that thanks for clearing that up what dose i lose by having enhancements off


----------



## Ferather (Jul 4, 2021)

Realtek SFX and MFX, DTS MFX (SFX is inactive), as far as I know EFX still applies with the off option. Some people will say Dolby Digital Live is better than DTS Interactive.
You are miss informed, DDL is SD not HD, they trick your ears by enhancing the audio before or after its compressed, so you hear what you think is quality.

Applying the same EQ in front of DTS Interactive will pretty much give you the same effect, if tuned in the same way.


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 5, 2021)

idk to me dts has always sounded much better also works much better in games i have found alot of positioning issues in games with Dolby digital live


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

Well from my understanding DTS:X APO4 is HD processing, perhaps the SD standard of DDL doesn't work well with some modern enhancers.
You can also try removing the Realtek APO, using FX configurator, and the Class ID's.txt, and make it DTS only.

I'm still using the Realtek APO on both my 889 and AMD GPU, might depend on the device.

Edit: This being said, if the DDL is being bitstreamed, it remains untouched by enhancers, its not PCM.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello Ferather, as always, thanks for the impressive work!
I'm somehow stuck with matrix upmixing - can't find where to set 2.0 to 5.1 in my APO configuration, previously I used to use some plugin like "Peace" for that, so it seems the working config got overwritten and I have surround sound only when it's encoded in the media itself (test files work perfectly, 5.1 videos too).
Not sure if I should ask configuration questions here as there's no added value for the audience, please tell if I should PM you instead.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 5, 2021)

Its no problem you can ask here. I use my own configuration, simply to setup stereo surround (2 channels to 5.1-7.1).
My config and guide is here, and below is a screenshot of my current config for upmixing:




This works with encoders, such as DTS Interactive, too.

====

I have attached something you guys can play with, unfortunately Windows doesn't have defaults for the test files.
Regardless, it appears to mostly unlock Toslink (SPDIF), although further tweaks might be needed.





====

@ajf64, you are correct, the same audio transcoded to DDL and DTS Surround (aka Interactive), without APO4, DDL doesn't sound as positional, for SD the inbuilt enhancer does well for quality.
If I enable APO4 fully, and use DDL instead of Interactive, it improves quite a bit, quite funny, but its because its PCM, and APO4 will act on any PCM (analogue).

I also found that Dolby Digital Plus (DDP, DD+, E-AC3), will get downgraded to Dolby Digital Live (DDL, AC3), in SD (48khz, 16 bit).
My suggestion, for any unsupported formats, for any reason, uncompress it to PCM where possible.

I can also confirm the DTS multichannel enhancer works on all channels for Interactive (192khz, 24-32bit, max).


----------



## emanresu (Jul 6, 2021)

"I can also confirm the DTS multichannel enhancer works on all channels for Interactive (192khz, 24-32bit, max)."

This is a tad unclear. DTS Interactive is often 48/16 - 96/24? 

"(192khz, 24-32bit, max)"


----------



## Ferather (Jul 6, 2021)

Input

====



----

Things do to:

Badger DTS for an application and end effect, where we can select all the DTS digital formats, with programmable sample rate, and final bitrate, so on.
Badger Windows to natively add support for the modern standard of Toslink and SPDIF (should be since late 90's).
Add additional SPDIF formats via the driver and create related test files (see the post above).
Make OEM's more aware of the full capability of Toslink 2.0.

====



Mimic - YouTube < You are hearing DTS APO4, multichannel.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 8, 2021)

Info for OEM's.

Here some example modules, please note the modules can be manufactured at various specs, which is where the bigger problem is (no set revision, version, and related specs).

The middle one in this image (JIS F05), is one of the various ones we are interested in, fully capable of 125mbps.



Here is a standard JIS F05 lead, very common. Note, see the image in the post above, to see another lead.




Here is one that can be used in various ways, however we would be interested in return data.



----

PCM data should only be limited by the device producing it, for example, the audio devices maximum aggregate sample rate, or its maximum bitrate output (as PCM).
Any PCM data down Toslink, given the right modules, can be routed (re-directed) to any multichannel capable PCM system (common analogue).

In terms of bitstreaming and Toslink, again this is more limited by the module, where the full 125mbps should be utilized.

----




----










						HDMI Extractor - Multichannel PCM
					

Watch "HDMI Extractor - Multichannel PCM" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]
					

Watch "Potplayer - SPDIF [Microphone]" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



The last one is me bitstreaming down Toslink, but can't decode.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 9, 2021)

Found this, thought it was interesting: Photophone - Wikipedia

----



Can be done with a channel based setup, 108 @ 24bit, 48khz, 1152kbps per channel, where channels can instead be data pipes.
Lets say the first 2 channels are used as the audio ID, then 3-X for meta data, and so on.

It would also be possible to use 2 or more channels to create larger single channels, for example, 4 as 2 @ 96khz, 48bit.
The master chip should be flexible, but as long as it understands the data and mapping, all should be well.

----

Another possibility:

Signature: I am DTS, I carry 3 streams, HD-MA, HD-HRA and Surround (Core).
Meta data: DTS:X, audio FX, channel mapping, turn off AVR.
Reserved: Copywrites, other.

Mapping (made up, use hex):

Channels: D-G = HD-MA, 8 channels, 48khz, 24bit, compressed.
Channels: H-I = HD-HRA, 8 channels, 48khz, 24bit, compressed.
Channels: J-K = Surround, 6 channels, 48khz, 24bit, compressed.

----

An additional external Toslink 2.0 device (or software) can also be produced (like an HDMI Extractor to Toslink), that converts the mapped data to legacy mode Toslink 1.0.
It's also possible, in some part, to upgrade older systems, especially when the audio effect or spatial data is available to process.

Also note, its possible to route the multichannel PCM from HDMI to 3-4x 3.5mm jacks, for analogue direct.

----

Toslink 2.0 'receivers' should be flashable, via USB or other methods (flash drive), in order to recognize new formats and update to any new channel mapping, other *.
In terms of PC, much the same, however, system hardware such as RAM can be utilized for stream building, and apps would be beneficial.

On PC, both the OS and driver can be updated, making hardware less required compared to a full AVR build.

* You can buy a license and add a format to the system.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 11, 2021)

A unified container file for the stream would also be ideal, this way a pre-mapped stream can just be sent, as is, down Toslink 2.0 to the receiver (and chip).


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 11, 2021)

hmm question have you been able to send a 5.1 lpcm signal like decode on pc then just send the lpcm and have full 5.1 another thing is after some research dobly digtal plus max bit rate is like 1.5mbit and thats dd+ you find on blu ray discs thats up to 15 channels in a 1.5mbit encode so there is no reason whats so ever we DD+ should not be able to be sent via spdif i could upgrade my reciver but i would have to make some kind of custom firmware my recivcer tho has everything it needs other then hdmi to  decode all lossless format's


----------



## Ferather (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes and it does not need to be LPCM specifically, but my receiver does not handle more than 2 channels PCM (old standard).
*E*-*AC-3* supports up to 15 full-bandwidth audio channels at a *maximum bitrate* of 6.144 Mbit/s.

E-AC-3 =  Dolby Digital Plus | 2 channels PCM @ 192khz 24 bit = 9.216mbps

Still correct.

@ajf64, edit: I re-uploaded an image of a modern cable my friend has, see below. The one I own is much older, but rated at 125mpbs, had it since Z5500.
I remember asking the specialist AV store for their best Toslink cable, and the one I have is what I ended up with.



Also note, for smartphones, the mini adapter can be used.

----

I see some corrections being made:

"IEC 61937-3: defines how to transmit Dolby Digital (AC-3) and Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitstreams via an IEC 60958/61937 (S/PDIF) interface. However, the S/PDIF interface has insufficient bandwidth to transport Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitstreams at the *3.0Mbit/s datarate specified by HD DVD*; lower datarates are possible."

Most information related to S/PDIF and Toslink is related to the original standard.

====

OEM:

I guess shared mode, in terms of audio production, would be add track mode, where the system (as part of the stream builder specification), would simply add tracks to the stream.
This would also work with legacy apps, for example, a media player outputting 8 channels of PCM, 32bit, 192khz, could simply be added to the current stream.

In exclusive mode, for example, a game using a mapped container, or legacy mode PCM, can exclusively use the full stream.

Enhancer's can be more complex, although they can work on an independent track rather than all.

----

Edit:

It would also be possible to use 2 or more channels to create larger single channels, for example, 4 as 2 @ 96khz, 48bit.

should have been:

It would also be possible to use 2 or more channels to create larger single channels, for example, 4 as 2 @ 96khz 24 bit, or, 48khz 48bit.

2 channel 96khz, 48bit = 9.216mbps

----

I looked at USB cables (not the interface) as transmission, however only USB 2.0 can be used @ 176mbps @ 5 meters, normally.
USB 3.0/3.1 Gen1 can certainly do the speeds, but only for 1-2 meters, then optical is suggested.

The newer Toslink duplex does 250mbps @ 50-60 meters, so no USB versions.

OM3 Multi-mode optical fiber can do 100Gbps @ 100 meters.

====

Using the example system and reserved bitrate header (also note, audio and data pipes can be any varying size), 86 channels would allow us to playback 10x 8 channels, and 1x 6 channels.
In the audio track example, with an AVR, I could then stream an 8 channel audio file to a music player upstairs, whilst also streaming DTS-HD from a blueray to TV.

There could also be a reserved set of 8 channels, that is used to merge audio in shared PCM mode when bitrate is low or not enough.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

OEM:

In terms of supporting legacy modules, and-or devices (SPDIF does not have a set bitrate limit, as I read, but might do with some devices), on PC (or via chip), the final map size could be tested, and utilized.
The test would require the user to hear noise-nothing, at this point they can tick a box, or select the nearest option, this can then be used to determine maximum channels @ 48khz 24 bit.

This data can not only be used to produce a final mapped stream size, but also used to decide what audio the stream should send, and in what mode.
For example, an older system supporting only 3.1mbps, send DTS core in legacy mode, or 15mbps, send HRA and core instead of MA.

----

Directly bitstreamed PCM, should be equal, direct, from source, unmodified, untouched, lossless.
PCM audio (not streamed) is processed by the audio device (varying quality).

Current enhancers should still be able to operate on the reserved channels, which are shared.
Else, a game could be enhanced in one way (via track), and music in another.

====



That was written in 2008, here. Toslink 2.0 High-Speed.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello Ferather,
I see that you're digging into SPDIF hidden capabilities, and what about HDMI for the same purpose? I actually have both connections from the PC to an AVR (Pioneer VSX-2016AV) and wonder which one is better sound-wise, while HDMI is way more convenient as it passes over the picture along with audio so less hassle for me.
I managed to set up an upmix from stereo and it works perfectly, thanks a lot for the updated manual!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

I cant tell, since the audio devices change (Realtek ALC889, on 2013? mobo, and AMD GPU R7), the extractor is always pulling from HDMI, so I cant compare.
The only thing I can say is the audio from my AMD GPU is much better than Realtek, but that's for PCM (digital streams are untouched).

Optical still defeats HDMI for distance and bitrate, both HDMI and DP are currently ~37mbps (32x 48khz 24bit).
The HDMI connector is actually downgrading my 125mbps Toslink experience, to be fair.

I am also certain that HDMI audio is just and extension or in fact fully, SPDIF, it still requires stereo to bitstream, and so on.

Both ALC889 and the extractor are outputting via Toslink to Z906 (Z906 has 2x Toslink inputs).

---

Also note, there's a very high chance that you have a 'Toslink 2.0 High-Speed' module, if you can do 2x 192khz 24bit (9.216mbps).
The difference between my HDMI Extractor with high-speed, to my GA-990FXA-UD3 (ALC 889) is nearly nothing.

They operate in a slightly different manor, notably due to HDMI instead of SPDIF input.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 12, 2021)

That's interesting, I thought that Windows would emulate the basic SPDIF functionality via HDMI and that's it )


> there's a very high chance that you have a 'Toslink 2.0 High-Speed' module, if you can do 2x 192khz 24bit (9.216mbps).


How do I get to know the model/build of a SPDIF module on my mobo? The model is Asrock Z170 Gaming K4, and ID from Device Manager is VEN_10EC DEV_0900 (if that tells you anything meaningful)


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

You cannot, you can only go by '2 channel 192khz 24bit' support, which means 9.216mbps, if you see this option (the image above), you have either a ceramic 10mb module (not likely), or 125mbps high-speed.
The only way to know, is to be able to send something with increasing bitrates until either noise, or nothing is heard. You also need a compatible receiver or receiving method.

Its possible to do Toslink to HDMI, in reverse, to see what actually happens with HDMI receivers, technically a test device could exist.

====

Forgot to mention, you can, apparently, send lossless TrueHD (with Atmos) and DTS-HD MA (with DTS:X) down Toslink high-speed already on ALC, using advanced WASAPI exclusive passthrough and Potplayer.

90% of media apps (and Windows) don't even read the supported formats you see, and also tick boxes for in the settings for Toslink. For example Kodi (store app).
Kodi is a prime example, where you tick DTS and Dolby support in the settings, regardless of the Windows settings or any handshakes.

Windows seems to be stuck on direct sound, even with HDMI, instead of properly detecting the interface and using WASAPI.
Direct sound, is used as legacy mode, where DTS core or AC3 is utilized, and not the full data.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 12, 2021)

OK I tried 192Mhz@24bits Stereo in AIMP via SPDIF Exclusive and it works like a charm. I don't yet have PotPlayer installed to give it a try but I'll do and let you know.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

I tick the boxes for more codecs, and hardware detection? (sorry cant remember the full option names). Once installed, run it, if not already open, then left click the Potplayer dropdown (left) > preferences.
Reset the app then close it, then double click this preset (once unzipped), which in general, will setup Potplayer for you, it's defaults are set to direct sound, you can change this.

Potplayer can use pretty much any codec, you can also scan for codecs or add them manually, then set up Potplayer to use them as you want.
FFmpeg is highly flexible, and as far as I know the only DTS-HD HRA transcoder you can get, but its not always the best.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks Ferather, I gave it a try but it seems it sounds worse in my setup compared to MPC-HC despite all the settings - the sound is there but is stuttering heavily. I'll keep researching and come back to you tomorrow as it's too late tonight for the loud audio tests 
Edit: what I would like to get is the best possible quality audio upmixed to 7.1 from any source played on a PC. Right now it's giving me a proper sounding 5.1 but the side speakers are silent. Still they're producing a sound when the source media is already 7.1.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 12, 2021)

I semi-expected that result, and indeed playing with codecs and settings can be time consuming. Good luck.

Edit, response to edit, Toslink can do it, if programmed (such as my smart chip suggestion), but legacy based encoders (DTS Interactive, DTS Core, Dolby Digital) are set to 6 channels (5.1).

Edit2: 8x 48khz 24 bit = 9.216mbps, a conclusive yes even in PCM, with 2x 192khz 24bit bitrate base.

====

A smart chip, and Toslink with 25mbps reservation, can-should do @100mbps: 16x 192khz 32bit (98.304mbps), or, 21x 192khz 24bit (96.768mbps).

----



----




If more than one audio track was sent, the same one, the audio correction can take place almost instantly (restore). Another good reason to be using the smart chip and bitstream mode for OS-drivers.
In a container file (to be bitstreamed, or merged with existing stream), lets say .smc, if there was 3 tracks of DTS, MA, HRA, Core, the corrections can also come from there.

For an OS, and-or driver, it will need to compile the mapped stream as a .smc to be bitstreamed, this is more direct to receiver, even with PCM.


Container (mapped audio-data) > Bitstream > Receiver (smart chip) > Processing.

====

In a serial line of bits, the secondary recovery track would need to be delayed to overcome jitter-errors (exists in a different time frame compared to the original).

SY69753AL - Clock and Timing - High Speed Communication (microchip.com)
Optical Carrier transmission rates - Wikipedia

Synchronous optical networking - Wikipedia

====

Here is me recording some tests to determine multichannel on my HDV-MB01, Toslink to Z906 (only supports 2 channel PCM on SPDIF)
The second one is me hitting the HDMI limits in bitrate (~37mbps), and what appears to be a receiver limit.

I can do the same with my ALC 889 via Toslink, and get the same limits. 8x 96khz 32bit/24bit, is clean.









						HDV-MB01
					

Watch "HDV-MB01" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						HDMI 1.4 - Limits
					

Watch "HDMI 1.4 - Limits" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Just to double check if I stream PCM, do I bypass the onboard audio aggregate sample limit?


----------



## alexisfer (Jul 13, 2021)

Hello Ferather. I have a problem with the new drivers. Everything works fine except games. When lunch a game i get driver error. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

HDMI? - Laptop with HDMI, is it not working? :: Just Dance 2017 General Discussions (steamcommunity.com)
All the games I play are working perfectly, on both Realtek and AMD (I did both).


----------



## alexisfer (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> HDMI? - Laptop with HDMI, is it not working? :: Just Dance 2017 General Discussions (steamcommunity.com)
> All the games I play are working perfectly, on both Realtek and AMD (I did both).


My pc mobo is asus prime b550m windows 10. I use spdif output to sony home cinema. Your old driver works fine. I have try other games and i dont get sound.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

Did you follow the guide to uninstall-update? There is nothing I can do in the driver, its fully OEM.

----

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.


----------



## alexisfer (Jul 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you follow the guide to uninstall-update? There is nothing I can do in the driver, its fully OEM.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


I did clean install but nothing. Can you tell me what is the alternate driver? Should i try it?   Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

Alternative: Stereo only, DTS Interactive installs, but everything on SPDIF is setup as stereo.

@alexisfer, try changing the following so both are: 0000003f, restart and let me know.


----------



## alexisfer (Jul 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Alternative: Stereo only, DTS Interactive installs, but everything on SPDIF is setup as stereo.
> 
> @alexisfer, try changing the following so both are: 0000003f, restart and let me know.
> 
> ...


This didnt work. I found out if disable the audio enhancements from settings works fine


----------



## Ferather (Jul 14, 2021)

That's not right, hmmm, I cant comment on the issue, turning off enhancements turns off DTS:X, but does nothing for EFX.
I can only guess there is some compatibility issue with the ALC and DTS, but that shouldn't be the case.

Could also be the Realtek APO (FX), but I doubt it, you could try another preset maybe.









						DTS Ultra Presets
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						DTS Preset Updater
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Place the preset into the 'WIN10\APO4' folder, then run the install.


----------



## alexisfer (Jul 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> That's not right, hmmm, I cant comment on the issue, turning off enhancements turns off DTS:X, but does nothing for EFX.
> I can only guess there is some compatibility issue with the ALC and DTS, but that shouldn't be the case.
> 
> Could also be the Realtek APO (FX), but I doubt it, you could try another preset maybe.
> ...


I did exactly what you said bat i can't get audio on games. Everything else is ok and i get multichannel 5.1


----------



## Ferather (Jul 14, 2021)

Very odd, well I am not sure what the problem is, I am unable to replicate it, and cant think of much else. Hopefully an update will fix it for you.
Stick with the disable for now, I apologize that I am unable to help further at this time, you are not the first with this issue.

Thank you for the time spent and responses. If an update works, please let me know.

Note, you will still get DTS:X multichannel enhancements and Interactive (X), with disable, EFX should be active.

====

Looking more at 125mbps, @ 98.304mbps, I could send (bitstream, direct) 8x 384khz 32bit, 3,072khz aggregate.
Based on most HDMI 2.0 audio devices, you would need two in parallel @ 1536khz each.

Sound Blaster AE-9 - Ultimate PCI-E Sound Card

====

I think I finally worked it out, Z906 can only handle 6x 192khz (1,152 total aggregate sample rate), 8x 192 = 1,536 is too much.
My ALC 889 can process PCM @ 8x 192khz (1,536 total aggregate), as a device, the same as HDMI 2.0 specs.

HDMI 1.4 (the connection, not the audio device necessarily) can only do 768 total aggregate, 8x 96khz.

It could also be that both ALC 889 SPDIF and HDMI 1.4 are doing 768 total aggregate, but I cant tell with stereo only playback.
When its downmixed at final out (ALC 889), the noise starts at the same specs, 8x 192khz, so its device limits.

Not sure why I am able to get 1,152 total aggregates (6x 192khz), slightly puzzling.

====








						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						HDMI-DP
					

Watch "HDMI-DP" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



Updated, unlock GPU, USB, Bluetooth, so on. Can also we used to turn Interactive on-off.

----

HDMI just got more interesting, because I have Interactive:X setup on it, its set to stereo out (as required) but processing 6 channels (as it should).
With Sound Unbound, licensed decoders, all DTS encoded content is decoded and sent to HDMI as PCM, then out as Interactive:X.

Via the Windows photos app, I played DTS-MA, and got 6 channels over Interactive:X, instead of DTS core sent.

If I set my extractor to 5.1, via Windows, the same, but I cannot play 5.1 over Toslink with Z906, only 2 or downmixed 2.

----








						HDV-MB01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Virtual monitor driver for HDV-MB01 HDMI extractor (monitor: HDC 0B42), self signed.
If you do not have my certificate on your system, disable driver signing.

Switch:

TV - This means get EDID from connected HDMI, real monitor.
Bitstream - Encoded audio + multichannel PCM.
2CH - Encoded audio + downmix PCM.

I can also do other extractors, message me.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 15, 2021)

Forgot to say, for the 'DTS Settings' disable the device, then apply the .reg, then enable the device. If you are using E-APO, edit the reg with:
"{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},5"="{EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}"



The multichannel one might unlock 6 channel PCM on SPDIF.

----









						HDV-MB01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Set 1080p as native, fixed the sizing, which fixes a scaling issue you can get.



I setup Windows as duplicate display.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello , maybe this is wrong section to write about this topic but i wanted to ask whether it is possible to modfy audio endpoints in fx configurator to get dts over hdmi but the main issue is that i have a conexant audio chip but somehow realtek high definition audio device is working. I  am a total beginner to audio equipment and figuring out how to get virtual surround over hdmi (without spdif)


----------



## Ferather (Jul 18, 2021)

@Bruhimnoob, If the driver is working, use the DTS Settings to apply the FX and other registry data (old video here).
If there is not a Realtek on the system, use this pack, and the settings it comes with.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9200.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.



----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

If you are using Equalizer-APO to upmix with my config, set the LFE in the upmixer to: 0 to -4.

====









						HDV-MB01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## popm (Jul 19, 2021)

Am noob dont understand steps or this mod work only with motherboard who support DTS !!
do all steps and no thing work same with clean install


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 19, 2021)

you need to have a realtek audio chip that is compatible with the driver on your motherboard


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

yeah have realtek 1220 msi H370 with Nahimic 3 DOLBY work but DTS no !!


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello ferather , you had told me the way to use fx configurator , I applied dts settings fix to the hdmi device but i have conexant chip it is showing dts interactive but saying test tone not playing and my lg tv as in built decoder with dolby digital plus which seems tobe working but i am greedy i want dts too.can you please explain step by step in detail


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

Ah right I thought you had a Realtek, I will need to remove the Realtek APO from the settings but keep the update I added. Once done I will give you the full guide in the other post.

Edit: Just to double check, are you using this DTS DCH driver with a conexant chip? You might need to undo this change and use the actual driver.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you very much ,and i wanted to ask one more thing can i use HeSuVi headphone surround virtualiser with equaliser apo.
Also, i have a dell latitude 6430u with some IDT high definition audio codec im not able to understand what even is that

i dont use dts dch with conexant laptop which is dell inspiron 5520
I have another pc with alc 887 gigabyte h81m-s in which your mod is working perfectly and im using impulse response on top of that with equaliser apo upmix


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

No problem, I have not really used HeSuVi very much, I didn't like it. As soon as I heard DTS APO4, and Interactive:X that was the end of my journey for audio.
I also tried the Dolby atmos, its good, but my ears prefer DTS. Another one I like is Boom3D, although I don't use it on my AMD.









						Boom 3D 1.2.3
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## ajf64 (Jul 21, 2021)

dts seems to have much better compatibility with games and over all much higher quality from my experiments had a ton of issues with dd live when it comes to games with positional audio being all out of wack


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

The Realtek APO from 9200.1 is a big improvement from 9175.1, there is no distortion under testing.
My AMD is also more 3D, I programmed it like Realtek, DTS APO4 > Realtek APO.

AMD DCH - DTS Edition - YouTube (Screen recorder, downmixes to 2 channel).


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Double click install, wait for Windows to tell you to restart, wait 5-10 seconds then restart.


I follow your guide, but what should I now "double-click install"?
Which package? Do you mean the DTS DCH 6.0.9200.1 or the FXconfigurator or ..?

If DTS DCH 6.0.9200.1, should I choose main driver ... or alternative?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

If DTS DCH 6.0.9200.1, should I choose main driver ... or alternative? - Main

You only need to install, after that you don't need to do any extra steps, other than install apps.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanx for your help!
Did it some hours before with "alternative driver". It works.
I thought, that this is a Realtek driver because of the number format "6.0.9200.1", that's why I choose Alternative.
Could I change it without problems with de- and re-installing it?

All seams to be fine but resistance of my headphone. It's a pity, that I can't change it from ~1500 ohms to around 60-100 ohms.
My DT 770 PRO has 80 ohms. With 1500 ohms the gain is really high. But it's okay, I can reduce the volume of the audio endpoint.

The "Surround Sound" of stereo sources sounds like DHT4, Dolby Atmos and so on. The options are nearly the same too.
Maybe the most benefits are MultiChannel Support. I'll test it with some films and games.

Best regards


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

There is a slight bug with the Realtek APO, and DTS Settings, on My AMD the settings work perfectly, but on my friends PC, I had to remove the Realtek lines to make the .reg work.
The strange part is, they only thing that changes is the EFX keys, from DTS-Interactive to DTS-Realtek, where SFX and MFX are unchanged.

I am currently investigating the issue, the DTS APO has no issues, and I can use the .reg as much as I like for DTS APO.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 25, 2021)

@Ferather
I tried out the 'main driver' of your DTS DCH 6.0.9200.1 and found one problem, what I not had with 'alternate driver'.
On SPDIF I coudn't change the format setting. It was fixed on 16 bit / 48.000 Hz ... and DTS Interactive.
The analogue Realtek loudspeaker and headphone are not effected, only SPDIF.

With 'alternate driver' I could change that.

P.S.
You were a moment faster! 
Do you mean the same issue what I'm telling you right now?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

No, hehe.

1. On SPDIF I coudn't change the format setting. It was fixed on 16 bit / 48.000 Hz ... and DTS Interactive.

That is correct, the Realtek panel will say 16/48, but its wrong. The output is 24/48 DTS, not 16/48 PCM.
The main driver is dedicated 6 channel SPDIF with Interactive, you cannot choose 2 channel PCM.


2. The analogue Realtek loudspeaker and headphone are not effected, only SPDIF. With 'alternate driver' I could change that.

Correct, the alternative is set to the default 2 channel PCM for SPDIF, and therefore all the PCM options can apply.


The 'DTS Settings' where produced to allow you to change this at a later date without re-installing the driver.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 25, 2021)

Thank you for explantation. That helped me to understand.
So the 'alternative driver' is my choice. I did it right the first time by my intuition.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

DTS Settings Quick Guide:











						DTS Settings
					

Watch "DTS Settings" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




----

If you plug in speakers-headphones, after a full machine start, you might need to restart 'DTS APO4 Service'.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 29, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9205.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.



----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 29, 2021)

@Ferather, you do surely know about destroyin' Windows's Registry by using the CleverCleaner? Microsoft asks everytime when contactin' Support, if this harmful App is in Use


----------



## Ferather (Jul 29, 2021)

I've only used CCleaner, and Registry Repair. I didnt know about CleverCleaner until you just said.
I can see how you might muddle that with a CCleaner reference.

Looks dated, and its last update was 2012, so it possibly will harm your PC.

----

@Metal-Tom, can I ask how you ended up downloading CleverCleaner and not CCleaner?

Also note, I only suggest CCleaner as a habit, not because its required, updates may change registry locations.
If an app adds a registry entry, removing the driver will not remove the entry, as it's not in the driver.


----------



## drnick88101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> The Realtek APO from 9200.1 is a big improvement from 9175.1, there is no distortion under testing.
> My AMD is also more 3D, I programmed it like Realtek, DTS APO4 > Realtek APO.
> 
> AMD DCH - DTS Edition - YouTube (Screen recorder, downmixes to 2 channel).


How did you install DTS on your AMD output? The link didnt work for me. Will the instructions on the first page work for amd output?


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 30, 2021)

@Ferather Can i just run Sound Unbound by running the service without installing the driver?
It doesnt work for me.


----------



## drnick88101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Bryan Ü said:


> @Ferather Can i just run Sound Unbound by running the service without installing the driver?
> It doesnt work for me.


Install the app file manually (it should be a file ending in .appx) in powershell by typing:
Add-AppxPackage packagename.appx

it will attempt to install the program and you will get an error message when it fails. post the error message, it will probably be something about missing dtsapo or something like that


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2021)

@drnick88101, with the Realtek driver installed I use 'DTS Settings' and FX Config. Open FX, and select the AMD, then select 'Copy GUID' on the right.
Make a backup (also on the right), edit the .reg file and replace both {DEVICE-ID} points with the GUID you copied (paste it).

Disable the device via Windows settings, apply the .reg, change the format (see this video).
For Interactive, you select Interactive, disable, and repeat restore the .reg.







----

@Bryan Ü, what is the ALC and is it a custom?


----------



## drnick88101 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @drnick88101, with the Realtek driver installed I use 'DTS Settings' and FX Config. Open FX, and select the AMD, then select 'Copy GUID' on the right.
> Make a backup (also on the right), edit the .reg file and replace both {DEVICE-ID} points with the GUID you copied (paste it).
> 
> Disable the device via Windows settings, apply the .reg, change the format (see this video).
> ...


Doing it now! Im assuming I use the one named DTS Preset? Whats the difference between multichannel interactive and multichannel?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2021)

DTS Preset is to set a global on the device, one with Interactive one without.










						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




If you are using the alternative install, but want Interactive on another device DM me.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Aug 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @drnick88101, with the Realtek driver installed I use 'DTS Settings' and FX Config. Open FX, and select the AMD, then select 'Copy GUID' on the right. Make a backup (also on the right), edit the .reg file and replace both {DEVICE-ID} points with the GUID you copied (paste it). Disable the device via Windows settings, apply the .reg, change the format (see this video). For Interactive, you select Interactive, disable, and repeat restore the .reg. View attachment 210442 View attachment 210443 View attachment 210444 ---- @Bryan Ü, what is the ALC and is it a custom?


Its ALC285
Reinstalled the windows with orginal driver.


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 2, 2021)

@Ferather
Hi, I've read all 26 pages in this thread. I learned a lot of information that I didn't need. I'm so confused, so bored and tired of trying. I need help.I admire your efforts.

MSI GS40 notebook
Windows 10 Home 20H2
ALC899
Logitech z906
Boom 3D 1.2.3 works fine on my system. (3D Surround)

I'm not interested in DTS:X, all I care about is that the Realtek equalizer works fully when DTS interactive is on. (My goal is to prevent the sound from being muffled when watching 5.1 movies and playing games..)

After installing DTS DCH 6.0.9205.1, DTS interactive works properly. however, the Realtek equalizer only activates on the front channels.
The equalizer has no effect on the center and rear surround channels. sound is heard unchanged on these channels.
In fact, the problem is even more complex. If I turn on the environment effects in the realtek panel, those effects are heard on all channels... the problem I mentioned only occurs in the Equalizer.



 


I uninstalled the drivers manually from the device manager in each installation and uninstalled the applications as described in the forum.
I use CCleaner 3 times in a row.
I did the detailed driver removal process with DriverStoreExplorer software. (You said don't use it, but I couldn't understand why.)

note: AAF DCH Optimus Sound 6.0.9205.1 In this package, I could not activate realtek equalizer while dts interactive was running in any configuration.


----------



## ajf64 (Aug 2, 2021)

its more apt to be muffled with equilizer on id turn off effects it really should not be muffled at all if installed right i run with all effects off and its crisp and clean just like normal dts


----------



## Ferather (Aug 2, 2021)

@Fx7, I have read your post, I will be with you later with a better response.


----------



## Aleksandar012 (Aug 2, 2021)

@Fx7

Thats how Realteks enhacements works.Limited. Better use then EAPO and peace eq.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 2, 2021)

@Fx7, you are correct, the Realtek app only does stereo on SPDIF, it can also cause a bug, which you don't need to worry about (used to make Ultra go wonky).
So I went ahead and tested all my outputs on ALC 889, with the current release, Headphones, Speakers, SPDIF, I dont hear any muffle, however:

I have two audio devices plugged into my Z906 via SPDIF, My AMD GPU (HDMI > SPDIF), and ALC889 (SPDIF).

Using Potplayer I can play the same music file to two devices at the same time, and on the Z906 simply press a button to compare.
Both devices are programmed with the same APO's (AMD came with no APO's), DTS APO + Realtek APO + Interactive.

So directly comparing the two, equally, the AMD produces about 33% better quality and roughly the same for positioning.
As a bonus, on HDMI with Interactive, DTS-HD MA is decompressed to PCM, then Interactive (with APO4, DTS:X enhancing).

That's with the Sound Unbound app (decoders), the second part of the license, if you own a full one.

Edit: PS, its not really Interactive anymore, Its Interctive:X, yes you do want it, trust me, big upgrade.

----

@Aleksandar012, the Realtek APO is actually pretty good, even with uncontrolled defaults.
ALC devices are the problem, they fail to produce, re-produce good quality PCM.

====

Note: Having an ALC on the system, allows you to use Ultra (even on other devices), I still need it for a mic.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 5, 2021)

Small change to 'DTS Settings', changed [Interactive] and [Multichannel] format keys slightly, and set a 6 channel point.
The Interactive edit will be present in the next full release, which will likely be when DTS core is updated.

If you use Interactive, you will need to repeat the process after selecting it on a device that has not used it.









						DTS Settings
					

Watch "DTS Settings" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				








====



Droptek - Ekstasis - YouTube (lossy compressed, 2 channel).


----------



## zais (Aug 6, 2021)

hi which driver are recomended for asrock z390 itx, it have build in creative connect, but since i have usb speaker i cannot use it, i managed able to enable dts heaphone / dtsx but on sound cp taskbar (right click) but can only set dts profile when having dts audio enabled which uses 3.5 output, 

btw have you tested sony audio driver / ms usb 2.0 audio driver i find Sony Music Center for PC quite good also it have dsee its like updated BBE pls check against wma / foobar, tks


----------



## Ferather (Aug 6, 2021)

You will need to use the DTS Settings on the USB device, you may or may not need to trigger detection to use the panel.
Once setup it should continually load your settings, and-or chosen preset, let me know if it doesnt.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




====

I forgot to mention, if you are using the alternative install to use stereo on SPDIF.
You will need to enable DTS Interactive for other devices (see below).



Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO

====

Found these online, the source file was probably an MP3 or AAC, so still lossy. I am using Potplayer, so no need to bypass 6 channels in E-APO.



Droptek, Webrip (?), web sourced files: https://easyupload.io/oyhns0


----------



## Ferather (Aug 11, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9205.2 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.



----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

Maintenance


----------



## elpolaco_ (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi people! I have an issue, I have a Sony Muteki 5.2 conected trough SPDIF to my motherboard (ASUS PRIME Z490-P), the cable it's bright new, the issue it's that when I do a fresh startup with my PC and I put music or videos or whatever, the sound beggins to cut randomly, but when I restart the problem goes away! I also have a GTX1080ti conected to 2 monitors (One HDMI and the other DP) and a TV with HDMI, and I have a Soundblaster ZX soundcard that I only use for my headphones, I disabled de NVIDIA HDMI audio and still the problem remains. I have an custom Realtek Audio driver installed for the Muteki (I think it's the 2.80 version) wich allows me to have coded audio trough SPIDF (that's why I connected this cable), trough HDMI with the graphics card couldn't get any encoded audio but I had 5.1 sound.

I don't now what to do, the options I think are:
-Get back to connect all through HDMI and have no encoded audio.
-Found a driver that make the problem solved.

If there's something that you think could solve this I would be SO greatful, I'm an audiophile and this issues gives me headaches  . Maybe you guys know any way to get encoded audio trough HDMI or there's any configuration/driver/tip that you might know I am at your knees.

Thank you in advance! Sorry if my english is bad, I'm from Argentina.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2021)

Hmmmm, that's a good question. I can offer 2 options, however there may be a chance Windows is buggy if there is an issue, but hopefully its a driver or a Windows update and config issue.

When it comes to Nvidia GPU, feedback with one of my packs, mentioned that the Windows driver allowed them to use all the formats supported by the device.
When it comes to a Realtek device, this driver will do it as long as the device you use it on is not OEM modified, most are not.

You have an ALC 887, the model below mine (ALC 889), and should be ok if not modified.

----

I suggest following the above guide and post 1 for a clean uninstall of all Realtek related drivers, original ones, modded ones, as much as you find with pnputil.
If your Windows is healthy and it was a removable issue (fingers crossed), hopefully it gets removed in the process of updating the driver.

Once you have the driver working, you can add encoded DTS out to HDMI and other devices.

Feel free to ask for support, I also do TeamViewer when I have time.

====

*Main*: DTS Interactive (48/24) out for SPDIF-HDMI | *Alternative*: 2 Channel PCM (48/24) out for SPDIF-HDMI.



----

Note: You will need to disable Windows Store auto updates to use the older self licensing Sound Unbound.
Else it will update and you will lose the license, Ultra can be downloaded from the store.

If you own Sound Unbound, you can download the store version, and set to 'none' for Ultra mode.




>> If you like what you hear, buy a license <<


----------



## zais (Aug 14, 2021)

thank you


----------



## Ferather (Aug 14, 2021)

I am still working on an improved service and controller, I have managed to fully unlock multichannel (anything above 2), stereo (2 channel) mode is tricky to work on.
DTS are very good at implementing licenses with their software, although it would be nice to buy Ultra, USB devices will likely not work yet.

Along with the latest maintenance I did, I set DTS APO4 to use automatic mode and external speakers, if detection fails.
In short, if for example a USB stereo device is setup via 'DTS Settings', it will load automatic as default.

This is pretty much the same as multichannel automatic, but as stereo.

Stereo mode on Realtek, and GPU's (HDMI) work, if you use the detection trigger, Realtek analogue (Speaker-Headphones) works by its self, you can control the app.
With the recent changes, and a USB headset, the Ultra app flicks into Headphones mode, which means detection is working.

I have not tried a USB license just yet, however the system should load any license.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





====

I purchased Sound Unbound, and have a full license on up to 10 devices. I download both Ultra and SU from the store.
If you dont have a SU license, you will need to use the older provided one, which contains a license.

You will need to disable store auto-updates, but it will work even on USB.









						DTS DCH
					

Watch "DTS DCH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





>> If you like what you hear, buy a license <<


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9209.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.



----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

Update + Maintenance. Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition.


----------



## envizion (Aug 18, 2021)

Does this enable DTS 5.1 live encoding through optical out (receiver doesn't support DTS:X if that matters)? I previously use the optical out with SoundBlaster Z and its 5.1 live encoding feature but its dead. I have a Asus Supremefx S1220A.


----------



## zais (Aug 18, 2021)

hi thanks & on g560 usb speaker i find custom as these optimal, take care all


----------



## Ferather (Aug 18, 2021)

@envizion, yes it has DTS Interactive, as long as the receiver supports it. I have it running on Realtek SPDIF, and AMD GPU. Your receiver does not need to support DTS:X.
I have programmed the driver so that the DTS:X enhancers are applying their effects to the audio before it becomes DTS Interactive, hence Interactive:X.

You can use 'Stereo Mix' to keep the encoder on with constant muted stream, or passthrough stereo to other devices such as USB headphones.






If you want to upmix stereo to mulichannel, I suggest E-APO (see here).

====

So I am finished with the service and controller, I have one more maintenance update, changes, but its not urgent and will be in the next driver update.

Stereo mode works on speaker-headphone pin config, read from the driver or registry, SPDIF-HDMI etc don't have pin config.
If the device is 'HDUDIO' pin data can be transferred via speakers-headphone to, for example, SPDIF.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




It does not appear the current core supports 'USB' devices, only 'HDAUDIO' devices. You can get multichannel and stereo defaults.


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 20, 2021)

Windows 10 Pro 20H2
ALC899

Hi  thank you for your answer. @Ferather
I don't want to use hdmi. I was able to run DTS:X ULTRA on SPDIF only in stereo mode.In my experience the sound change in stereo mode is a complete disappointment and It didn't activate in "DTS Interactive" mode. I've watched many methods and videos shown here, but it still doesn't work. I don't have vpn on my system either. dtsX ultra has been mentioned here for pages, probably this software is not working properly for me. I have the license for dts sound unbound software.


----------



## dododo (Aug 20, 2021)

Fx7 said:


> Windows 10 Pro 20H2
> ALC899
> 
> Hi  thank you for your answer. @Ferather
> I don't want to use hdmi. I was able to run DTS:X ULTRA on SPDIF only in stereo mode.In my experience the sound change in stereo mode is a complete disappointment and It didn't activate in "DTS Interactive" mode. I've watched many methods and videos shown here, but it still doesn't work. I don't have vpn on my system either. dtsX ultra has been mentioned here for pages, probably this software is not working properly for me. I have the license for dts sound unbound software.


me to


----------



## Ferather (Aug 20, 2021)

@Fx7, when using DTS Interactive, it should display 'DTS:X is in multichannel mode and is auto configured', none of the stereo buttons-options will be usable.
For me the stereo processing is very good, but I have noticed the app needs to be reset in some cases, I am working on maintenance.

----

Ok I have finished my maintenance and testing, I am now moving onto stereo presets.


----------



## Fx7 (Aug 21, 2021)

@Ferather  Thank you for the explanation.. yes, this text appears on the screen, but there is no change in the sound.I turn off sound enhancements to feel the difference  as there is no turn off option. there is no difference in sound. That's why I'm confused. so it makes me feel like this: When DTS interactive is on, DTS:X doesn't seem to make any changes to the sound.  (I also have the same experience with the AAF driver.)


----------



## Ferather (Aug 21, 2021)

Noted, thankyou for the feedback.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9209.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.





----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

Re-Uploaded: Maintenance, Stereo re-work, Preset update.

Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
> Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx
> 
> Make a restore point in case your device is not supported.
> ...


Totally off topic question, but where did you get that desktop background?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 21, 2021)

I googled "abstract space 2k", I seem to have to one without watermark.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 21, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I googled "abstract space 2k", I seem to have to one without watermark.


Ah, I managed to find the same one in 4k as soon as I asked


----------



## andreaspujihar (Aug 23, 2021)

work properly with dolby atmos for headphone (yes i buy it this one)


----------



## zais (Aug 23, 2021)

this settings seems helps


----------



## Ferather (Aug 23, 2021)

I will do a little more tweaking on the preset next update, stereo seems to be where its needed and spatial sounds clean and clear.
For 5.1 upmixing I am using E-APO, and have now set the LFE adjustment to -4.80 which I find better.

I found some settings that are directly for multichannel mode, hence some tweaks.

----

If you feel that any of the modes needs more improvements let me know, for example: Headphones - Movies, too much bass.


----------



## zais (Aug 23, 2021)

y or can it be 7.1 without reverb so easy to be stereo? small/large speaker settings? any update i can try? for e apo


----------



## zais (Aug 23, 2021)

Logitech G560 RGB PC Gaming Speakers dengan Game-Driven Lighting 
7.1 DTS:X ULTRASURROUND SOUND
DOWN-FIRINGSUBWOOFER
 pls check the driver or the headphone what dy think of bt 4.2 - 5+ tks


----------



## Ferather (Aug 23, 2021)

Slightly confused as to what you mean, I dont think E-APO has speaker size settings, the DTS preset does though.
You can use multichannel mode with stereo, but it will downmix the extra channels to 2.

You can edit the registry to tell Windows to process say 8 channels for stereo.


----------



## ajf64 (Aug 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I googled "abstract space 2k", I seem to have to one without watermark.


lol i got that same theme great minds think alike


----------



## zais (Aug 25, 2021)

pls allow me to share for wallaper quite nice on dark mode


----------



## Ferather (Aug 25, 2021)

DTS DCH 6.0.9215.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.





----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

Update + Improvements for stereo.

Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 26, 2021)

So I am taking a short break, there is nothing to do but tune the preset.xml (feel free to do so your self).

The spatial modes for movies and games is not as good as it should be, so hopefully a DTS update fixes it. I will be tuning the movie and game modes further soon.
Normally the internal Ultra spatial engine is near enough turned off, forcing you to use Sound Unbound, which is a different engine.

The quality of the Sound Unbound engine is better, which is most likely the reason the internal is almost muted.
In some cases, on lower powered machines, Sound Unbound can be a problem.

----

Has anyone tried the DTS:X Home Theatre feature you get with the new Sound Unbound on Win11?


----------



## Hearick (Aug 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> So I am taking a short break, there is nothing to do but tune the preset.xml (feel free to do so your self).
> 
> The spatial modes for movies and games is not as good as it should be, so hopefully a DTS update fixes it. I will be tuning the movie and game modes further soon.
> Normally the internal Ultra spatial engine is near enough turned off, forcing you to use Sound Unbound, which is a different engine.
> ...


To answer to the last question, the Home Theatre feature still doesn't work and is, for the moment, only cosmetic.

Anyway, thanks for keeping this project Always UP to date !

Rest well and do whatever you want ^^


----------



## Ferather (Sep 2, 2021)

*How to build-tune your own preset*

Requirements: Notepad, or better still Programmers Notepad 2 or Notepad++ |  DTS Preset Updater or DTS Preset [Ferather] (updated).

If you are using the preset updater, place all your chosen preset files into the 'APO4x' folder, inside the 'Updater' folder.
The installer will delete all pre-existing preset files, install the new ones, and clear the DTS data (reset).

You can edit the preset.xml to meet your needs, in my case I enable SFX, which by default I turn off, as it causes a delay with stereo.
With multichannel, and stereo with E-APO set as pre-mix (SFX), this is not an issue, no delay and with extra processing.



You can edit the xml as much as you like, and change files.

Channel config: Off, Any, Stereo, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1.

====

DTS_SFX_CLSID = "{07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}"
DTS_MFX_CLSID = "{FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}"
DTS_EFX_CLSID = "{599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}"
DTS_EFX_51_CLSID = "{1AAB27FA-5B3E-4CB1-9312-C66BD74FE739}"
DTS_OSFX_CLSID = "{3B909255-8E8D-4997-8F8B-4C557F774D5F}"
DTS_OMFX_CLSID = "{27AFD1DB-3891-43EF-9888-CD558127FD42}"

Use FX Config if you want to re-program FX points.

====

Please note, I don't make DTS technology, DTS do, please buy a license.

====

SFX (Stream effects), pre-mixer: Usually channel data and channel changes, such as downmixing, upmixing, detection.
MFX (Mode effects), post-mixer: Usually audio enhancing, recovery, spatial, bass, treble, EQ's, and so on.
EFX (End effects), post-mfx: Additional enhancements and final formatting, such as DDL or DTS.

Most screen recorders and loopbacks will only record after SFX, no MFX or EFX.

If the screen recorder did EFX, it would end up with DTS Surround encoded audio and not work on SPDIF.


----------



## dododo (Sep 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> *How to build-tune your own preset*
> 
> Requirements: Notepad, or better still Programmers Notepad 2 or Notepad++ |  DTS Preset Updater or DTS Preset [Ferather] (updated).
> 
> ...


How to configure 11.1


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2021)

Should be:

input="11.1 Surround" output="11.1 Surround">

====

{DEVICE-ID}\Properties

Stereo:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:00000003
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:00000003

5.1:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:0000003f
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000003f

7.1:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:0000063f
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000063f

5.1 + virtual side:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:0000003f
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000063f

Special stereo:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:00000003
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000063f


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm sorry to be a pain in the butt...
I am following your first time installation instructions [AMD x470 MSi Gaming Pro Carbon - ALC1220] with your latest build, DTS DCH 6.0.9215.1. And I've come to the step to install the *.inf files from WIN10\APPS\UWP_Store\ subdirectory, except there isn't an APPS sub or a UWP_Store. 
There is an ..\DTS DCH 6.0.9215.1\APPS directory with two files, dtsapo4xultrahsa.inf and dtsapo4xultrahsa.cat

Any advice?
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2021)

The installer now installs the UWP .inf files, sorry the original post is a little out of date, I have to request edit rights.
Simply double click 'Install', all files and cleanups are included when it runs.

I now post an updated guide with each update, sorry again.


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 3, 2021)

Thank you! I just had to reboot and all was working. Crazy how you can't update the original post..



Ferather said:


> The installer now installs the UWP .inf files, sorry the original post is a little out of date, I have to request edit rights.
> Simply double click 'Install', all files and cleanups are included when it runs.
> 
> I now post an updated guide with each update, sorry again.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2021)

I will request rights tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 3, 2021)

Just a thought...
If you have a github page, you could always point it and have the instructions and files there. (Or just instructions and keep the files on mediafire.) So that way you can keep this topic updated just by linking to new/updates. 

Thanks again!

BTW... I use this song on youtube to judge the audio highs/lows/quality output:


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2021)

Boom 3D Update [v1.2.4]: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vi0lynp6yfa0ykk/Boom_3D.7z/file
Perfect addition for stereo lovers, includes instructions.


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 6, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Boom 3D Update [v1.2.4]: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vi0lynp6yfa0ykk/Boom_3D.7z/file
> Perfect addition for stereo lovers, includes instructions.


Thanks! I can confirm this works with a USB logitech headset. Tested with Borderlands 3. It didn't up my game, I'm still mediocre but at least I can swivel the character and have the [virtualized] stereo output sound similar to surround.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 7, 2021)

I am working on DTS DCH 6.0.9228.1, I have already made the pack but are working on the new DTS APO (just came out), home theatre is working, multichannel has more 3D-multichannel spatial.
So far I have spend about 10 hours re-tuning my preset to the new APO, the multichannel changes are the biggest change, although all delay caused by SFX and EFX has gone.

I have noticed 1 extra bug, when changing modes in stereo, there is a volume increase then ducking for 1 second, nothing major.
Custom mode and spatial selection, has a bug, although I believe it was already there previously.

I have reduced the bass and balanced bass and treble on all modes, I have an LFE and I still find it a little powerful. No delay when using Sound Unbound.




============================================

DTS DCH 6.0.9228.1 (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.





----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 10, 2021)

I updated my E-APO upmixer preset config, with the driver I find -4.8 on LFE comfortable and deep. I set everything by default to 0, not everyone is using this driver with the preset.
The latest DTS preset (6.0.9228.1), I added crossover and gain to multichannel, so by default, even without E-APO, multichannel audio gains bass enhancement.

I still prefer SFX "Any" "Any", with multichannel, for me it increases audio quality, but unfortunately limits SFX to 6 channels.
SFX has been set as "Any" "Stereo", this is the default, and allows SFX to work with 8 channels as normal.



InputChannelCount == 6, is to upmix youtube, normally its set to 0, else true 6+ channels is wrong.



Multichannel > Home theatre.


----------



## Hearick (Sep 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I am working on DTS DCH 6.0.9228.1, I have already made the pack but are working on the new DTS APO (just came out), home theatre is working, multichannel has more 3D-multichannel spatial.
> So far I have spend about 10 hours re-tuning my preset to the new APO, the multichannel changes are the biggest change, although all delay caused by SFX and EFX has gone.
> 
> I have noticed 1 extra bug, when changing modes in stereo, there is a volume increase then ducking for 1 second, nothing major.
> ...


I can't seem to have Home Theatre working (which is a shame), but as ever great update


----------



## sirok- (Sep 10, 2021)

Скажите вы бы не могли создать видео по дополнительным настройкам


----------



## Ferather (Sep 11, 2021)

@Hearick, as far as I can tell, the Sound Unbound one in Win11 is the standalone version of what we have with DTS:X Ultra.
Home theatre in SU might include DTS:X metadata out, however, not sure what they are doing with it ATM.

Either way it should be PCM processing, unless they intend to add a DTS:X transcoder.



----

Sound Unbound can be used on any device with or without programmed DTS SFX, MFX, EFX.
You can buy and use it with Creative for example, retail is not restricted.

----

I have unlocked Realtek SPDIF by default, HDMI must be programmed via DTS Settings (video).
If you have Realtek HDMI, you don't need to program anything, only 3rd party.

DTS Settings Image 1, DTS Settings Image 2.



====

@sirok-, video on advanced settings, do you mean the policy editor? See here if so.

====

Potplayer Preset update, it's setup as directsound on bitstreaming, change to WASAPI (exclusive) if needed.
Unsupported formats will-should be decompressed to PCM, and played as normal, enjoy.









						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Reset Potplayer (Preferences > Reset), close it then double click the preset.reg.

DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater, Dolby Trailers - The Digital Theater


----------



## Lucky8 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> ============================================
> 
> DTS DCH 6.0.9228.1 (*Signed*)
> 
> ...



Fantastic dude. With software I got a hardware upgrade. Thank you. Sounds like brand new headphones


----------



## Ferather (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm only posting Boom3D and DTS updates, not bothering with the Realtek ones unless someone has an issue.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lucky8 (Sep 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I'm only posting Boom3D and DTS updates, not bothering with the Realtek ones unless someone has an issue.
> 
> Enjoy!



I'm a little lost with the Ultra Preset. There are many of them. I guess they are all very hardware specific and calibrated so for me with a generic pair of headphones it would be more damaging to install some of them, right?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 14, 2021)

No, you can use any preset you like, no damage will be caused, just will sound different, for example a laptop with a specific brand and model of speakers.
I deleted the Ferather preset I uploaded, the newest version is in /EXT of this driver package, if you want the files.

====

Tips and tricks for SPDIF and HDMI, DTS:X Ultra Home Theatre

If you are using 2-6 channels (not using 8 channels, 7.1, at all), you can modify SFX to enable up to 6 channel processing, and any effects.

Navigate to: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, and copy the preset.xml to your desktop or other folder location.
Open the .xml (with notepad if needed), find the SFX instance, you will need to replace all of them.

Replace "Any" "Stereo" to "Any" "Any", save the file, and replace the original .xml file.



I3DA - 3D Spatial, DE - Dynamic expansion, LC - Loudness control

----

I noticed the Ultra app can add-edit mode data, and can cause an issue if 'Speakers' or 'Headphones' is not shown at the bottom.
If the device is dedicated to multichannel, you can reg lock ultra, preventing it from saving any edits, or causing issues.

Open regedit and navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO, use FX config for the ID.
Delete all the mode data and set the init to 0, see the example below, then restart the PC.



Open regedit again, then right click the ID key (looks like a folder), and select permissions, and set only you.



Data from the .xml is loaded at all times, no Ultra app edits.

====

*Reminder*: I don't make DTS technology, buy a license.


----------



## TheMonkeyKing (Sep 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Boom 3D Update [v1.2.4]: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vi0lynp6yfa0ykk/Boom_3D.7z/file
> Perfect addition for stereo lovers, includes instructions.


Thank you again for giving us Boom, but I uninstalled it. First, I think there is an auto-update function in there that I did not see and it tried to update itself. If you try to put the pached version back in, it will only trey to reinstall the update or close the app if you don't install the update. So I uninstalled the application. However, when running regedit, I found nearly 100 entries of the file in many locations. Too many for me. 

But I do appreciate you providing another option for us.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 16, 2021)

I see sorry about that, I will see if I can do anything about it, and let you know.

You can disable auto-updates via settings, let me know if that works.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 17, 2021)

Optional update for HDV-MB01, if you get a problem with the driver and your GPU, uninstall it and use the native settings.
Either way, the unit can be programmed using FX config or the 'DTS Settings' reg files.

If needed: Use FX Config, and properties so it opens a power version of 'regedit', then file > import.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Optional update for HDV-MB01, if you get a problem with the driver and your GPU, uninstall it and use the native settings.
> Either way, the unit can be programmed using FX config or the 'DTS Settings' reg files.
> 
> If needed: Use FX Config, and properties so it opens a power version of 'regedit', then file > import.
> ...


how dose home theater sound compared to dts? and what is its bit rate


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2021)

I have not tried it to be honest, I can say 6.0.9228.1 SPDIF is as good as HDMI, so at the moment I am up and down with my extractor.
Also, if you disable the DTS Service startup then reboot, you will notice an audio quality drop even with multichannel.

----









						HDV-MB01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						How to send-test lossless [HDMI, SPDIF]
					

This is a simple guide to show you how to bitstream all modern formats using SPDIF, HDMI, or an HDMI extractor (HDMI  > Toslink), and Potplayer.    Firstly, please note, nearly all receivers don't support more than Dolby Digital Live, or DTS Surround in terms of Toslink (SPDIF). Most devices...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




With Potplayer you can also disable bitstream and decode all audio to PCM.

----









						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Updated.


----------



## Fx7 (Sep 19, 2021)

TheMonkeyKing said:


> Thank you again for giving us Boom, but I uninstalled it. First, I think there is an auto-update function in there that I did not see and it tried to update itself. If you try to put the pached version back in, it will only trey to reinstall the update or close the app if you don't install the update. So I uninstalled the application. However, when running regedit, I found nearly 100 entries of the file in many locations. Too many for me.
> 
> But I do appreciate you providing another option for us.


*Boom 3D*
I wish you never hit the update button. I guess the problem came from that. but it's cunningly prepared, you can turn off the automatic update from the menu. but when you open the program for the first time, an update notification and button appear on the screen. It is possible to press it by accident. By the way, as the program is updated, you can access the patched version from torrent sites. give the product a little more chance. buy it if you like it. It is not very expensive software. I'm thinking of buying it after a while.

Thank you very much @Ferather , I learned about this software thanks to you. it works very well for me, the equalizer features are great, moreover, it creates surrond for 5.1 effortlessly. The bluetooh headset, which sounds bad on the pc I use on my phone, now gives a much better sound. (I created a special profile for my bluetooth headset on the program.)


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2021)

It is indeed much easier to buy it (or wait for a sale), and you can update-reinstall all you like, same for Sound Unbound, the companies need funding else they can't exist.
I'm doing 'DTS:X Ultra' because of the high class processing and sound restoration, and because you cant buy it from the store 

You are welcome, enjoy your ALC Pro DTS:X Edition, and on other HDAUDIO devices.

----

Turns out my older AMD GPU has no hardware DSP, exactly like most Realtek ALC's, the APO's are essentially software DSP's.
If you have a hardware DSP-Other with your GPU, then the DTS software DSP should be very amazing.

Edit: Forgot to mention, the SPDIF on HDV-MB01 is 1:1 perfect.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 20, 2021)

Hello.What DTS X and DTS Ultra not working with Waves APO on my notebook - Dell 3538?
Only DTS X work and Only Waves work.
Ferather - make please work DTS X work with Waves APO together.
Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Sep 20, 2021)

You would need to install the Dell driver to get waves, then use FX config and copy all the SFX, MFX, EFX keys.
Then install DTS DCH over the driver, and add Waves via FX config, tinker with positioning.

I am only supplying DTS APO, not Waves APO. The driver is unlocked and supports almost all APO's.
You will need the files, registration, other data and then apply it (requires experience).


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 20, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You would need to install the Dell driver to get waves, then use FX config and copy all the SFX, MFX, EFX keys.
> Then install DTS DCH over the driver, and add Waves via FX config, tinker with positioning.
> 
> I am only supplying DTS APO, not Waves APO. The driver is unlocked and supports almost all APO's.
> You will need the files, registration, other data and then apply it (requires experience).


Give me modded inf or modded Driver with Waves APO please.
In PM ... Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Sep 22, 2021)

I am happy with 6.0.9228.1, the SPDIF hardware with my ALC 889 is spot on, shame about the Realtek codec (chip). I setup my AMD GPU the same as the ALC 889, Realtek-DTS APO.
I still get 10% better audio from the AMD R7, and its got nothing to do with hardware or software DSP's. I also noticed policy settings that fix quality with some ALC's.

Conclusion, with DTS Interactive, neither HDMI nor SPDIF wins, they are they same up to the bitrate, where Toslink can go up to 125mbps.
The major difference will be the quality (up to a point) of the physical hardware (chips, etc), with raw audio.


Bitstreaming: Audio data (compressed, encoded, contained PCM) >> Receiver.
Transcoding: PCM > Audio processor (and any DSP-APO) > Encoder >> Receiver.
Standard: PCM > Audio processor (and any DSP-APO) >> Receiver.


Both my ALC 889, and HDMI Extractor (GPU) did 1,152 total aggregates (PCM, 32 bit) on SPDIF, 6x 192khz, or 8 x 96khz.

====

I noticed Windows can load the EDID driver at the wrong time on boot and crash, here is a bypass (disable on shutdown-restart, enable on login).

Edit the .bat files with your monitor instance (see below), then copy the folder 'Fixes' to C:\Windows\
Using 'Task Scheduler', create a folder called 'Fixes' and import both .xml files.





Feel free to change the enable (on) trigger to startup.

====


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 22, 2021)

Help me please - no sound with DTS X Driver with Waves APO is on. In off - sound present.
https://dropmefiles.com/FsdVg - Link to ini files APO


----------



## Ferather (Sep 24, 2021)

Realtek APO update (download):

Slightly better symbols and bass, first stop the audio and endpoint service, then replace the file in: C:\Windows\System32\
If needed, stop the two Realtek services in 'Processes' of 'Task Manager', after the replace, restart the pc.

If you have issues terminating, use command prompt as admin: net stop SERVICENAME




----

Potplayer Preset (download):

Open Potplayer, go to preferences, reset it, then close it, double click the .reg preset.

> Disabled bitstreaming (will decode), set the default bit to 32 bit float.


----------



## antonkaz (Sep 24, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Realtek APO update (download):
> 
> Slightly better symbols and bass, first stop the audio and endpoint service, then replace the file in: C:\Windows\System32\
> If needed, stop the two Realtek services in 'Processes' of 'Task Manager', after the replace, restart the pc.
> ...


Hello ! Upload please modded ini file for FX Configurator - For DTS X and Waves APO! For work together. Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Sep 25, 2021)

Equalizer APO DTS Preset (download):

I setup this one for better use with this driver, feel free to modify it to suit, you can set the upmixer to detect 6 channels, this will force upmix YouTube-other.
Normally YouTube and other online services, such as streaming sites, tend to enhance the bass for stereo use, use -12 to -14 LFE if needed.

The normal install and setup instructions are here, you need only pre-mix SFX/MFX, no post mix.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 27, 2021)

*DTS DCH 6.0.9231.1* (*Signed*)

Features: DTS:X Ultra, DTS Headphones:X v2, DTS Interactive:X (APO4).

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx

To install-update the drivers, right click uninstall the device in 'device manager', tick 'delete driver', pnputil to remove the extension (see here).
In 'device manager' again, in 'system devices' disable 'High Definition Audio', I have two and its the first one, restart*, install, enable.

* Make sure you run CCleaner registry cleaner a few times, and remove any apps before restarting.





----

See '\TOOLS\' for extra steps to unlock more features, settings, via the Realtek policy editor (RTK Device Tool.txt).
Enable 'Stereo Mix', mute the stream, then set it to play to the device, to keep the encoder always on.

----

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo output mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable, other).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7 | https://ibb.co/477T74G | https://ibb.co/MVgzT5s

----

DTS settings can be used to setup another device, or set SPDIF to stereo mode.

https://ibb.co/bW0y3cG | https://ibb.co/CmLK7KR | https://ibb.co/0QZFqbc

====

*Changes*: Fixed a delay and volume issue caused by DTS SFX (temporarily disabled, pending update).
*Note**:* Feel free to remove any Realtek SFX, MFX, EFX points using FX config (if preferred).

*Enjoy ALC Pro DTS:X Edition*.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 30, 2021)

If you installed the driver offline, or did not uninstall the apps before remove-update, after a fresh boot with internet, restart the 'DTS APO4 Service' and wait 10 seconds for load (wait for 0% CPU).
After that open the ultra app, and again wait for about 10 seconds, then close the app and restart your computer, the license should now activate fully rather than just validate.

If you are using stereo you probably don't need to do this step, although you can if you want to, it mostly effects the above (first line) + multichannel.



----









						DTS Full Policy
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Updated the default provided policy, here is a video to make your own.


----------



## Snk3 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Ferather, I'm using a Q600A connected to my pc through HDMI of my RX580 card, do you know how can I activate Dolby Atmos for Home Theater? The option is there but I can't choose it and I can't set speakers config to Dolby Atmos.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 2, 2021)

If you go to advanced and select Dolby from the drop down, it should take you to the store page to download Access.








						Dolby Atmos - SPDIF
					

Watch "Dolby Atmos - SPDIF" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Snk3 (Oct 2, 2021)

Ferather said:


> If you go to advanced and select Dolby from the drop down, it should take you to the store page to download Access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I own the license and have it installed already, still can't set in HDMI audio config, when I choose it does nothing or show "not supported". For now I done, I'm using it through optical cable from my Xonar DX.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 3, 2021)

@Ferather bro can u make a DTS extension again pls, so i can add that to my existing driver. My windows was corrupted so the extension which u gave was deleted too.

Edit: Your driver doesn't work properly on laptop (headphone doesn't get detected), its ALC285.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 3, 2021)

@Snk3, very odd, not sure what the problem is there, on my HDMI and AMD it works, as well as Realtek SPDIF, good to know you have it working on SPDIF.
I'm guessing everything else is working on HDMI? Windows can be stupid at times, and even break its self after a fresh install.

Could be drivers, I get problems with Windows and using EDID drivers, I dislike HDMI with video for audio only.

----

Note: SPDIF is as good as HDMI 1.4, except it can do up to 125mbps in bitstreaming (HDMI is ~37mbps). My AMD with 1.4, and ALC 889 SPDIF can process up to 6 x 192khz (1,152khz).
HDMI 2.0 can process up to 8 x192khz (1,536khz), this is the same as my ALC analogue direct, 8 x 192khz, this is PCM processing, not bitstreaming.

If SPDIF had the same level of multichannel output support as HDMI (which it can), it would be superior (and was before 2.0).

In terms of PCM, if SPDIF was updated slightly along side the multichannel programming, HDMI would be almost redundant for audio only (optical is immune to many things).

----

@Bryan Ü: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...eractive-for-most-devices.283932/post-4551127 (equivalent to extension).









						DTS-X Ultra
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




I might have forgotten to update the signature catalogue, if you get a fail to install driver, let me know.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 3, 2021)

@Ferather , do you have an HDMI to SPDIF converter you recommend for trying multichannel SPDIF?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 4, 2021)

HDV-MB01
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



HDV-MB01 | Audio Converter-Shenzhen HDCVT Technology Co.,LTD

Currently due to programming, to output multichannel on SPDIF, it must first be encoded to Dolby or DTS. SPDIF has not had proper support in a very long time.
The HDV-MB01 has a stereo downmix option for LPCM (+ PCM), it's used in cases where 5.1 is not supported by the receiver (most are 2 channel).

In terms of PCM, you can go no further than the total aggregate sample rate, SPDIF and 1.4 is 1,152, max is 6 x 192, or 8 x 96.


HDMI Audio Formats
(Pass-through)LPCM   2/5.1/7.1CH, Dolby Digital, DTS 5.1, Dolby Digital+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Atmos, DTS:XOptical Audio FormatsLPCM 2CH, LPCM 5.1, Dolby Digital 2/5.1CH, DTS 2/5.1CH

Both my ALC and the extractor can send Dolby Digital+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Atmos, DTS:X | via SPDIF, using WASAPI exclusive.
The extractor needs WASAPI exclusive 'event driven' to sent the above formats, my receiver makes identical noise (cannot decode).

Even if the receiver supports the current lossless formats, if you read the manual, it wont on SPDIF (failure to support it).



At this time, DTS Interactive is mildly better than analogue direct.

====

Note to OEM's, If you are going to add SPDIF to your receiver please don't use the 1983 standard as reference, please use the full current standard.
If you are having difficulty, it should very possible to simply add a Toslink module to the HDMI portion of the receiver.





108 x 48k (124.4mbps) = 5,184 total aggregate samples, max speed Toslink (nothing goes this high).



Transcoding: PCM> Audio Processor> Encoder> Bitstream.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 5, 2021)

@Snk3
Heyho,

You need to activate max. 8-channel's + codec-support (which already is supported by your monitor) with a EDID-Editor like CRU 1.5.1
And if i remember me right it strictly requires a clean setup with the "Microsoft Audio Home Theater Effects".

im not 100% sure for its the thing with Edid-editor or FX-config or even both but this was realy simple fixed!
- Attached everything you need.
_______________________

*CRU (EDID Editor)*
Requires: Very important before use CRU please patch your monitor with the attached ATI/AMD pixel clock patcher. [a harmless patch but note that can cause bad boot problems if it's got changed some EDID settings without them patched.]

Then with CRU or any other Edid Editor which can import *.dat files, be sure to pick the right monitor and import the
hdmi-bitstream.dat with HDMI 1.3/1.4 or the hdmi2-bitstream.dat for HDMI 2.0/2.1 cables, depending on your used one,
for the Surround/5,1 and 7.1 channel layouts + the audio codecs

_*[Notice it's still possible to select Dolby Atmos for home theater but HDMI 1.3 or 1.4 DONT! Supports the playback of Dolby Atmos for home theater Bitstreaming because a missing E-ARC(Enhanced Audio Return Channel) and only Supports max. the Dolby Digital bitstreaming which have a 5.1 channel layout and max. the Digital Plus E-AC-3 Codec playback which is supposedly works with Dolby Atmos/Access but realy dont know how to set-up them correctly with E-AC-3.*_

_______________________

*FX CONFIGURATOR*
if installed modded driver packs or changed your FX you need to extract and run attached FX-Configurator (with launch.bat),
also like in CRU pick the right monitor at the top from the dropdown list
then press the "Product Config Tool-Button",
load the included one preset and press "Apply Effect and Processsing Modes Configurations"

After a reboot it should work to set it up and save changes without any Error

Hopefully this helps,
Good luck bro!

*Sources=

CRU: **MonitorTests-Forum*

*FX Configurator:* *Puresoftapps-Blogspot*

*(fixed/patched version* by* Ferather.)*


----------



## Ferather (Oct 5, 2021)

Very nice, thanks for the info and post. I did not touch home theatre, although there was a key I did remove.
HDMI unfortunately is issue prone and Windows adds insult to injury, pretty typical.



Edit: I got 'Dolby Atmos for Home Theater' with just 6 channels.

----









						EDID Tools
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




I have attached EDID tools, please be aware Windows can crash when loading EDID drivers.
Install and use 'Moninfo' to clone-save your chosen EDID to a binary file.

Once done use 'Moninfo' again to load the binary, and create a driver.

You can also edit the registry for the EDID, using the tools.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 5, 2021)

@Ferather 
I can also only say thank you for your absolutely great and really complex work so far. I know exactly what amounts of experience are needed there! especially since the audio modding scene is unfortunately still very, very small and people like you naturally ensure that the scene grows.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks for your messages, I have sent you a gift to play with.


----------



## Kabal81 (Oct 6, 2021)

@Ferather
I've been using your driver now for ~6 months. I used the same driver over all the time without updating. Because.... it just simply worked.
Now, after Windows messed up the driver (I dunno how, but it changes the excluding of driver update policy on its own and installe dthe newest realtek drivers), I was forced to install your driver again.
Now I'm on your newest version. I've also took this to install the Equalizer APO for the first time with your actual preset.

And holy smokes.... 
Kudos. Your work is just fantastic. It works and the sound is better then ever. 
YouTube Vids or stereo music files are now in such fantastic quality... I can't thank you enough for your hard work.

Keep it up! This is modding at it's finest.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 6, 2021)

Thankyou, and remember I don't make the technology, DTS do, please buy a Sound Unbound license so they can continue their work and updates.

I'm still trying to work on the USB-Virtual unlock I had previously, I am still not 100% sure why it worked at this time.
I do remember a large series of issues and CPU spikes, so it may have been a bug that made it work.

There is some potential with the service, although I am still working to find a way.

Technically speaking, you should be able to use 'Stereo Mix' to output from Realtek to USB, using the listen to option.

====

Info for OEMs:





As you can see the ALC 889 chip (2008) does 9.2 mbps as standard, this is enough to cover both Dolby Digital+ and DTS-HD HRA.
Both of the above formats go no higher than 6.144 mbps, you could even add extra metadata with 3mbps spare.

Now in terms of modern Toslink modules, its 20mbps to 125mbps (depending on what you add).



----

In terms of encoders for SPDIF and HDMI, either 10mbps or 20+ can exist. Note, DTS Interactive works on any SPDIF-HDMI (1509kbps).

Edit:  You should also consider FLAC, and its bitrate.


----------



## Kabal81 (Oct 6, 2021)

@Ferather
Uhm ok. I recently observed a weird behavior from my receiver. It does not stay on, although, as before, I activated the stereo upmixer as you described. I don't quite understand that right now...
The LED for DTS is on, but after a while the receiver turns off


----------



## Ferather (Oct 6, 2021)

Is that when then there is no audio playing for a while?


----------



## dododo (Oct 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Thankyou, and remember I don't make the technology, DTS do, please buy a Sound Unbound license so they can continue their work and updates.
> 
> I'm still trying to work on the USB-Virtual unlock I had previously, I am still not 100% sure why it worked at this time.
> I do remember a large series of issues and CPU spikes, so it may have been a bug that made it work.
> ...


How to use DTSX with motu sound card


----------



## Kabal81 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Is that when then there is no audio playing for a while?


Exactly. With the previous driver from you I've used, it prevents from turning the receiver off when no signal is played. But now it does turn off.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 7, 2021)

@Kabal81
I will look into that, my Z906 does still turn off after a while with no audio on SPDIF with Interactive and Stereo Mix, however this has always been the case since I purchased them.
I would guess it not turning off was actually a bug, possibly one contained within the Realtek driver its self, not sure how to replicate it with a silent stream.

Sorry off the top of my head I cannot actually think of an explanation or possible ability to change it at this time.

Some people get a bit of noise on some receivers when audio starts if the encoder is not currently active. This is the reason for 'Stereo Mix'.

---

@dododo
If the motu sound device is an HDAUDIO device, you need to use the DTS Settings and apply the FX and data needed.









Then see this video, to fully apply the changes.


----------



## Kabal81 (Oct 7, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @Kabal81
> I will look into that, my Z906 does still turn off after a while with no audio on SPDIF with Interactive and Stereo Mix, however this has always been the case since I purchased them.
> I would guess it not turning off was actually a bug, possibly one contained within the Realtek driver its self, not sure how to replicate it with a silent stream.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the explanation. Basically, it's not that bad. It's just annoying. For example, you watch a video on YouTube, pause for a while and then want to continue looking, but suddenly you don't hear anything because the receiver has switched itself off in between.
This doesn't happen with the standard Realtek driver, at least I've never seen it.
If you could come up with a solution for this, that would simply be a great thing in terms of quality of life 

Edit:
I got more information about my receiver and read that switching off is a feature of my receiver. It switches to stand by as soon as there is no signal for 15 minutes. Unfortunately, this cannot be switched off on the device itself.
You would have to send a kind of ping via Toslink at least every 14 minutes so that the receiver stays awake. Annoying problem.
So it's not your driver.

@Ferather

I think I found a solution. The point is that we need a kind of continuous signal, but it is not audible so that the receiver always remains active, i.e. neither goes into stand-by nor that its decoder becomes inactive and a crack can be heard with the next signal.
So I thought about how to generate such a signal. The solution is pretty simple:
I just plugged a 3.5 cinch cable into line-in. Every cable produces a very low static noise, which I now put on the output, just like with the stereo mix.

The result:
The receiver remains on and no longer switches to standby.
The decoder remains active and does not produce any cracking noises when a signal arrives again.

The settings can be seen in the pictures.
I still have the level from the exit at 100%. Although nothing is audible, I will lower it over time until I have found the threshold to switch off. This will only take a while, since my receiver has an automatic at 15 minutes XD


----------



## Bryan Ü (Oct 8, 2021)

Found a laptop with DTS Unbound Sound with Version: *2020.4.45.0* (NOt WOrking)

Model: Product Support | Acer United States

download link: https://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles/Driver/XPERI DTS Utility/XPERI DTS Utility_XPERI_2020.4.45.0_W10x64_A.zip?acerid=637483700696646926&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=NITRO&Step3=NITRO AN517-52&OS=ALL&LC=en&BC=ACER&SC=PA_6

EDIT:: _Not Working_



Ferather said:


> @Snk3, very odd, not sure what the problem is there, on my HDMI and AMD it works, as well as Realtek SPDIF, good to know you have it working on SPDIF.
> I'm guessing everything else is working on HDMI? Windows can be stupid at times, and even break its self after a fresh install.
> 
> Could be drivers, I get problems with Windows and using EDID drivers, I dislike HDMI with video for audio only.
> ...


Your extension equivalent works but no sound from speaker. Only headphone works.
Its ALC285

May be separate dts extension from your main driver so i can just replace realtek driver with official one. And that way extensions will get updated too.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 9, 2021)

I might have to do a Teamviewer with you, quite a few people with an ALC2xx seem to have issues with the recent Realtek drivers.


"Your extension equivalent works but no sound from speaker. Only headphone works."

Try this video, the Realtek APO can actually cause an issue at times, you can alternatively remove the Realtek via FX config.

Edit: Once you have sound, disable and run the reg again, you will have sound and 'restore default' will be grey.



Edit: The only way to upgrade from the provided Sound Unbound, is to buy it.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 10, 2021)

I made this video with SPDIF (Interactive), hence the multichannel. I purchased Sound Unbound, so I just download it.









						DTS DCH
					

Watch "DTS DCH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Also note, you DONT need to disable enhancements or remove the Realtek APO to get multichannel on SPDIF.



----

----

This specification I get noise, not enough sample aggregate.


----------



## DriVE654 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello Ferather, as always, thanks for your work!
I must have somehow lost RTK APO Tool during several cleanup reinstalls, although I clearly remember having it installed, and it doesn't seem to be present in the latest bundle. 
May I ask for your help how to find the installer?
Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Oct 15, 2021)

It should be in the older packages, you should store it if you still need it, I removed it as it can cause a problem (adding empty lines).

====

My AMD R7 (HDMI 1.4 to SPDIF) still produces about 10% better audio quality than my ALC 889 (SPDIF), better hardware, both are programmed identically.



On both devices I could not reach 8x 192khz, only 6x 192khz or 8x 96khz. They are quoted max 768khz, which is actually 1152khz.


----------



## CityCultivator (Oct 16, 2021)

Ferather said:


> It should be in the older packages, you should store it if you still need it, I removed it as it can cause a problem (adding empty lines).
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


Could you please provide a link to that HDMI to SPDIF tool you are using?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2021)

Sorry I forgot the '@' in my last response to you.

@CityCultivator, https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4619748

Edit: Please note I am only using the digital portion of the extractor/convertor, I have not tried analogue and the DAC it comes with.

----

As a secondary post, if an audio device has a bad DAC or generally cheap components, lossless analogue will not be lossless when you hear it.

01100010 01101001 01110100 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101110 01110011

----

@dododo, USB and Virtual devices or not natively supported by the current, provided DTS APO4, I am still looking into it.
Also note, speaker and headphone detection is based on pin config data, SPDIF and HDMI do not use pin config.

Multichannel mode (home theatre), will enable freely for anything above 2 channel.









						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## emanresu (Oct 16, 2021)

I must be a cyborg idiot, because I just read this:

"01100010 01101001 01110100 01110011 01110100 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101110 01110011"

as a tune in my head. 

Anyway, great work Fer.
PM me for further missions.
STDINPUT


----------



## dododo (Oct 22, 2021)

UWP Killed


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 22, 2021)

dododo said:


> UWP Killed



not yet.  just deprecated for now but not killed entirely:


			https://www.thurrott.com/dev/258377/microsoft-officially-deprecates-uwp
		



note to Ferather - v*6.0.9235.1* UAD Gigabyte + DTS APO4 driver from Gigabyte (released 10/14/2021)
-has v1.10.2.0 of dtsapo4ultraGigabyteextensionpkg.inf dated 9/14/2021


----------



## Ferather (Oct 22, 2021)

@dododo, don't worry, any changes Realtek release will come with this package, if necessary I can make a Win11 package. Thanks for the heads up. 

@erpguy53, thanks, I will look into this at the weekend. If you have an ALC 2XX, you will find this post helpful (its due to OEM config).

====

Side note, a good friend and fellow gamer visited yesterday, he uses a 2 channel rocker chair, he was blown away when I played 360 audio over 5.1 (7.1 with virtual side).
He has decided to invest in a multichannel setup, although I had no idea what to suggest as SPDIF is not properly supported yet (if at all).

I am of coarse using HDMI (SPDIF), and DTS Interactive (DTS Surround), with DTS:X APO4 (in multichannel mode).


----------



## MichiW (Oct 24, 2021)

Need a little help :

With the RTK Device Tool there is a test file which says :

Open the 'RTK Device Tool', press the first red 'X' (left), the text will now flash red (has RTKHDAUD.dat), now press 'Get Policy Driver', and press 'Save'.

but in my windows it says "no RTKHDAUD.dat" in green

How to geht this flashing in red with "has RTKHDAUD.dat" ??

"Location (copy for later): Windows\System32\drivers\RTKHDAUD.dat" i dont have that file in this folder


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 24, 2021)

@MichiW 
did he put a tick in the list after pressing "Get Policy Driver"?
it may well happen that your chip config is not recognized for various reasons and of course nothing is active after pressing "get policy driver"
if not it is because it is necessary that at least 1 tick is set in the settings in order to generate a rtkhdaud.dat at all
if you set any tick manually and save it, a file should be created directly
otherwise there are several custom configs (rtkhdaud.dat from mod packets) and other devices to download here in the forum


----------



## Ferather (Oct 26, 2021)

@MichiW

Sorry I was away for a few days, the RTKHDAUD.dat will only flash red if you currently have a policy file on the system, else it will be green.
When it is green, simply press 'get policy driver' and the 'save', once you have made the file, it will flash red.

Edit: I forgot to update the tweak list for DTS, don't enable Realtek NeoPC, it makes noise.

----

You should see the following in your Realtek panel (in some cases you might not, due to OEM), and have 24 bit recording.




----

Quick explanation:

When the driver loads, it will normally load the in-built policy (built into device by OEM), if a policy file exists, it will ignore the in-built policy and load the file policy.

If you have a policy file on the system, in order to make sure only the in-built is loaded (and saved), you delete the file then restart the computer.
When you make the file, the app will pull the policy from your in-built OEM policy, after this you can modify it (add-remove).

To delete a policy file, either delete it manually, or press the red 'X' next to the flashing red text.

Note: Windows audio drivers (not Realtek) will ignore the in-built and file policy, its not part of the Windows driver to read it.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 28, 2021)

Resized 'RTK Device Tool' by @leveltrauma, let me know if you prefer it.

----

Secondary note: Sound Unbound should be working on USB and virtual devices (and more), however you cannot change modes using the Ultra app at this time.
DTS seem to have programmed 'HDAUDIO' devices and 'Speaker pin', as the base for the service and app to unlock its modes (when using stereo).

It may be possible with some regedits, or in some cases policy settings (for SPDIF) to trick 'HDAUDIO' and-or 'Speaker pin'.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				






If anyone manages to find a clean and stable (no CPU spikes or crashing) way to bypass both issues let me know, your name will be credited.
There are a few possible methods, as mentioned regedits, policy (which effects the Realtek APO), or direct file patching.

Pro tip: Backup your Windows partition (full partition) before playing around, nobody likes to re-install Windows.

----

Reminder: If you like what you hear, buy a Sound Unbound license, I don't make DTS technology.

----


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Secondary note: Sound Unbound should be working on USB and virtual devices (and more), however you cannot change modes using the Ultra app at this time.
> DTS seem to have programmed 'HDAUDIO' devices and 'Speaker pin', as the base for the service and app to unlock its modes (when using stereo).











						Virtual Audio Cable - Ultra app
					

Watch "Virtual Audio Cable - Ultra app" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



doubled sound is because of stereo mix. sorry


----------



## Ferather (Oct 28, 2021)

Indeed, I also had it working on bluetooth and virtual, its very possible the mod came from one of Alan's earlier releases, after a Windows re-install the mod is gone.
However, this being said (and I said this the last time also), there was issues with CPU spikes and HDMI, and in some cases SPDIF, other issues.


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @dododo, don't worry, any changes Realtek release will come with this package, if necessary I can make a Win11 package. Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> @erpguy53, thanks, I will look into this at the weekend. If you have an ALC 2XX, you will find this post helpful (its due to OEM config).
> 
> ...


I cant listen to anything with less then 6 speakers a proper sound field is so important for immersion in gaming or content watching and honestly you work ferather really is pretty impressive with out you i would of never been able to hook my z906 speakers up to my  onkyo integra receiver the sound is just incredible and handles the extra power with no issues even vs the 192/24 of just hooking the z906 up to my pc directly your friend could just get a home theater 5.1 set up there are many of them to pick from if he is outputting dts all of them should work


----------



## Ferather (Oct 28, 2021)

@ajf64, you are very welcome, I focused on keeping things clean and functional. While I handle the driver, files and other aspects, all feedback has come from the community.
Hopefully someone will find a clean way to overcome the final two unlocks (HDAUDIO, and speaker-headphone pin) for USB and other devices.

Edit: I also cannot stand stereo, although DTS does do a great job with stereo, its multichannel all the way for me.

====

USB and other devices should be working with the following:

Ok I managed to work out what to do and got 'Virtual Audio Cable' to work as before. So I installed VAC, disabled the audio device and then applied the 'DTS Settings' as normal (see video here).
Note: To apply the 'DTS Settings' to 'Virtual Audio Cable', use FX Config to open regedit as trusted installer, then file > import (once edited).




Then I edited the registry for the device, using FX Config to open 'Jump to Properties Key' which opens regedit on the right place, I added the Realtek config and HDAUDIO.
I then found and set the device properties settings key to my ALC889, which I got from my Realtek speakers (you can also use headphones settings).





{3ba0cd54-830f-4551-a6eb-f3eab68e3700},1
{3ba0cd54-830f-4551-a6eb-f3eab68e3700},4
{3ba0cd54-830f-4551-a6eb-f3eab68e3700},6

Restart your computer when done.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 30, 2021)

@Ferather a really quick and easy solution!  keep it up bro


I've already done it with registry tweaks on Boom3D and HDMI (Nvidia) to activate
_- Mono
- Stereo
- Quadrophony
- Surround
- 5.1
- 5.1
- 6.1
- 6.1
- 7.1
- Dolby Atmos for Home Theater_
*In other words  to activate all channel layouts.*
but does not work 100% yet because some are not supported so far @Ferather maybe you will be able to completely unlock all channels in this regard
VAC generates almost all layouts
(and for recording devices currently up to 10 channels - surely more possible.) ((interessting for Stereo Mix or Sonic Virtual))
With RegFromApps or similar tools it should be possible to see changed reg entries when creating a virtual cable and import them to the respective device, but in my opinion that is not all that needs to be changed.

Edit: of course also works for analog AUX/speaker/headphone  devices (and possibly SPDIF?)


----------



## Ferather (Oct 30, 2021)

I have not seen key data for more than 7.1 channels, or third-party (such as DTS-Dolby), I do know the APO4 service supports 11.1 and maybe more.

Edit: You are welcome.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 30, 2021)

@Ferather that is absolutely correct, and also just feasible with "Audirvana Studio" (bombastic vst3 & more supported streaming app)
and some VST3 plugins like Dolby Atmos Music Panner or Auro3D plugins. to stream more than 7.2.4 or 11.1 surround/immersive encoded at all correctly.

or with which codecs except Dolby AC4 and co. could that even be implemented?

----------------------

Since Boom & Virtual Audio Cable have a similar structure with regard to the root device, it is possible, for example, to export the properties REG entry from VAC,
Change certain required points about Boom3D properties, import them and use more than just stereo channels;
that is actually my plan but I have not yet found out which key gives the channels completely free
on HDAUDIO - Nvidia HDMI, I have already managed to fully activate 6.1 and the other channels of the virtual audio cable, but this device is basically 7.1 capable from the start, but still not 6.1 by default ..
if I just knew which key or entry in the driver is responsible for it! .. hmmm


----------



## Ferather (Oct 30, 2021)

You should already be able to send the maximum number of channels an encoder supports, for example a DTS-HD MA 11.1 track, this will be bitstreamed directly, and the receiver supports the 11.1.
If you was to decode it to PCM, while all the channels might be there (separately), you will end up with 7.1 and ignored channels, or downmixed 11.1 to 7.1.

In terms of PCM, you will need to edit the format keys from example 06 (5.1), to 12, and any other additional keys.

In terms of Boom3D, it should be the same as the guide, but it also uses its own SFX, MFX keys, you will need to manually input them, else I don't know sorry.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Oct 30, 2021)

AudiophiIe said:


> I've already done it with registry tweaks on Boom3D and HDMI (Nvidia) to activate
> _- Mono
> - Stereo
> - Quadrophony
> ...


side notes/pictures






Ferather said:


> You should already be able to send the maximum number of channels an encoder supports, for example a DTS-HD MA 11.1 track, this will be bitstreamed directly, and the receiver supports the 11.1.
> If you was to decode it to PCM, while all the channels might be there (separately), you will end up with 7.1 and ignored channels, or downmixed 11.1 to 7.1.
> 
> In terms of PCM, you will need to edit the format keys from example 06 (5.1), to 12, and any other additional keys.
> ...


@Ferather
Thanks for the info! will deal with it a little & report back later


----------



## Ferather (Oct 30, 2021)

@AudiophiIe

Nice to see 10 channels on a PCM device, although I can see the config is still 7.1. Would be amazing to see this this on an actual SPDIF device.

PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},3"
PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers = "{1DA5D803-D492-4EDD-8C23-E0C0FFEE7F0E},6"

In my driver for SPDIF and DTS Interactive (and also the settings.reg files), I use:

"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:0000003f
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:0000063f

This translates to: process 8 channels, as 6 out (virtual side). A format key will look like the following:

41,00,06,00,01,00,00,00,FE,FF,06,00,80,BB,00,00,00,94,11,00,18,00,20,00,16,00,20,00,3F,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,AA,00,38,9B,71

The ones I coloured red, are the ones that specify the number of channels, for the final format, the final number of channels out.
The first 06, in the example might not be present, and instead a produced hex from the original number in the driver.

Please note, the PCM device(s) must support the changes you make, else it will not work.

----



More info on bitstreaming with SPDIF and HDMI here.

----

Form factor (link here):

It's possible to convert the form factor for 'SPDIF' and 'HDMI' to 'Speakers' or 'Headphones' to get stereo detection, however it will likely break digital bitstreaming (PCM should work as normal).
It would be better if DTS APO4 detected the number of channels via PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers along with the form factor for SPDIF-HDMI endpoints.

Currently it reads and supports both PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers and form factor, but not directly for stereo.
Essentially reading SPDIF and HDMI and checking the PhysicalSpeakers key for channel to mode.


----------



## leveltrauma (Oct 31, 2021)

After reading about new efforts here I got new motivation to play with settings change + results - but mostly of time is wasted with the guids and the correlation to speakers etc.
I found a small commandline tool @github which also monitors changes in regedt from previously selected audio device.
Credits 100% going to Ravin Wang for sharing his sourcecode to the masses. I only compiled it to binary for x32 and x64. Uploadlink attached to post.

Small side note: compiled without VS's library which implements the castrated spectre libs ( called: Spectre-mitigations-libs ) 

Here some output from terminal:




Spoiler: Device 7 > Info





```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
            DeviceID: {0.0.0.00000000}.{7b58568e-eac8-40ef-85da-19dd2aff3d1f}
          DeviceName: Digital Output (SPDIF) (DTS DCH Audio Device)
 DeviceInterfaceName: DTS DCH Audio Device
               State: Active
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[i] Show all properties
[x] Quit    [b] Back    [f] Forward    [p] Go-up    [?] Print this page

>>> i
    {B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC}/15:
                                               E5 07 08 00 01 00 17 00 0B 00 16 00 00 00 3D 00 - Õ.............=.
                    DEVPKEY_Device_DeviceDesc: Digital Output (SPDIF)
    {B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC}/06: DTS DCH Audio Device
    {B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC}/02: {1}.HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_1220&SUBSYS_1462CC35&REV_1001\5&273F6C07&2&0001
    {83DA6326-97A6-4088-9453-A1923F573B29}/03: oem13.inf:ed86ca11f23b705c:IntcAzAudModel:6.0.9209.1:hdaudio\func_01&ven_10ec
                   DEVPKEY_Device_InstallDate: 8/23/2021
                   DEVPKEY_Device_ContainerId: {00000000-0000-0000-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF}
    {9637B4B9-11EE-4C35-B43C-7B2452C993CC}/01: {39F6387B-C9CC-42F3-A457-28FDAF817E6F}
                DEVPKEY_Device_EnumeratorName: HDAUDIO
                PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FormFactor: SPDIF
               PKEY_AudioEndpoint_JackSubType: {DFF21FE5-F70F-11D0-B917-00A0C9223196}
    {B3F8FA53-0004-438E-9003-51A46E139BFC}/05:
                                               58 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 - X...............
                                               00 00 10 00 80 00 00 AA 00 38 9B 71 0A 00 00 00 - .......¬.8.q....
                                               EA 0C 10 00 80 00 00 AA 00 38 9B 71 0B 00 00 00 - Û......¬.8.q....
                                               EA 0C 10 00 80 00 00 AA 00 38 9B 71 0C 00 00 00 - Û......¬.8.q....
                                               EA 0C 10 00 80 00 00 AA 00 38 9B 71 92 00 00 00 - Û......¬.8.q....
                                               00 00 10 00 80 00 00 AA 00 38 9B 71             - .......¬.8.q
                 DEVPKEY_DeviceClass_IconPath: %windir%\system32\mmres.dll,-3013
    {840B8171-B0AD-410F-8581-CCCC0382CFEF}/00:
               PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Association: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
         PKEY_AudioEndpoint_FullRangeSpeakers: 1599
          PKEY_AudioEndpoint_PhysicalSpeakers: 63
                   PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat:
                                               |          wFormatTag: WAVE_FORMAT_EXTENSIBLE(0XFFFE)
                                               |           nChannels: 2
                                               |      nSamplesPerSec: 48000
                                               |     nAvgBytesPerSec: 192000
                                               |         nBlockAlign: 4
                                               |      wBitsPerSample: 16
                                               |              cbSize: 22
                                               | wValidBitsPerSample: 16
                                               |       dwChannelMask: KSAUDIO_SPEAKER_STEREO
                                               |           SubFormat: KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_IEC61937_DOLBY_DIGITAL
    PKEY_AudioEndpoint_Supports_EventDriven_Mode: 1
```






Spoiler: Device 7 Monitoring ( after starting playback in MPC:BE )





```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
            DeviceID: {0.0.0.00000000}.{7b58568e-eac8-40ef-85da-19dd2aff3d1f}
          DeviceName: Digital Output (SPDIF) (DTS DCH Audio Device)
 DeviceInterfaceName: DTS DCH Audio Device
               State: Active
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[i] Show all properties
[x] Quit    [b] Back    [f] Forward    [p] Go-up    [?] Print this page

>>>

!!-->[DeviceID: {0.0.0.00000000}.{7b58568e-eac8-40ef-85da-19dd2aff3d1f}][DTS DCH Audio Device][property: {9855C4CD-DF8C-449C-A181-8191B68BD06C}/00] value is changed to:
    {9855C4CD-DF8C-449C-A181-8191B68BD06C}/00:
                                               00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - ................
                                               00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00                         - ........
```




I think it make it easier to see change and reaction for example:restarting audiosrv results in only 2 Channel Volume Slider @ SPDIF - after starting playback again it is changed to 6 Channel now you can see the stuff behind 









						WinAudioTest
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (Oct 31, 2021)

Hmm, with some extra programming it might be possible to put all of the DTS setup mods into a setup app (for non-Realtek programming).

Thanks for the post and work.

----

Reminder:

To use the provided Sound Unbound package (which contains a license), disable Windows store auto-updates.
You will also need to uninstall any updated version, before re-installing the provided one.



====

*DTS DCH 6.0.9250.1* (*Signed - Update*)

How to setup USB-HDMI (non-Realtek devices) here, for HDAUDIO devices, you need only need the 'DTS Settings' part.

Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx


----------



## Ferather (Nov 3, 2021)

Windows Sonic vs. Dolby Atmos vs. DTS: Which Should You Go For? - Headphonesty

Found this non-bias review, although the part about 'Works best with DTS media', not 100% true especially if you have DTS:X Ultra 
Well, its definitely 100% true when it comes to the DTS decoders, which decode DTS media to PCM.

I would add, the most flexible software and codec, given it works on existing systems.

----

On a total side note, I think both games and streaming services that format lock are a bit bad in my books.
Its even worse if you then have to buy specific hardware to make use the forced format.

====

If you are like me and are using Equalizer APO to upmix, and CBA setting the detection to 6 for Youtube, use Potplayer.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 3, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Side note, a good friend and fellow gamer visited yesterday, he uses a 2 channel rocker chair, he was blown away when I played 360 audio over 5.1 (7.1 with virtual side).
> He has decided to invest in a multichannel setup, although I had no idea what to suggest as SPDIF is not properly supported yet (if at all).
> 
> I am of coarse using HDMI (SPDIF), and DTS Interactive (DTS Surround), with DTS:X APO4 (in multichannel mode).


That's an important question and personally I found no answer for it. Before I started to read and post here my reality was comfortable with the solution I get for the Creative SB1500. I got the modded driver + SPDIF DTS with 2 volume sliders ( when I hear music, not Bit Streaming ) and this was 100% better then the stupid effects the Sound Card software tries to create ( or the Z5450 when the detection of the "dts" stream failed ).
Then with the New System and this board the world like i thought to know ends. My personal thoughts are: DTS formerly known as DIGITAL [...] so theirs no place for analog solutions in my ears. I used for years SPDIF over one coaxial cable which was a good solution but I prefer the optical out.
I see no advantages to use 3 wire solution and also I could not 100% understand why people wish to using the DTS Sound in PCM Mode. Maybe because it makes to difference for the Z5450 I don't know.
I play with the registry settings and ( FX ) some other stuff related to it last weekend. The tool which I found helps to learn whats going on.

Without intending to do so, I set the KS_Speaker Mode in the endpoint device to PCM5.1, which was previously set to stereo only. Actually, I had planned to force the KS_Speaker Mode to FORMAT_DTS / since Audiophile here yes has brought a steep template lol 
The setting I just use and the sound (in PCM mode) is more powerless, no volume.
For me it makes a huge difference when I use the already mentioned RegDwords: 
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},3"=dword:00000"
"{1da5d803-d492-4edd-8c23-e0c0ffee7f0e},6"=dword:00000"
change. Which at the same time gave me the answer to why I could stand on my head with Alan's Driver Pack and have no sound on the rear speakers.

There are still so many questions open and with the questions are far more ambiguities 
@Ferather: The document SpkrConfig what I had sent you, there still appears the legacy variant 0x60f for the above mentioned Dwords ( PKEY_AudioEndpoint /** PhysicalSpeakers **/ & PKEY_AudioEndpoint /** FullRangeSpeakers **/ ).
But at the very end it says something about 7.1 in setup as 0xFF.
Maybe not valid anymore. I will test it anyway.
The best result so far for me was your driver here in DTS Interactive Mode + MPC:BE in MP3 Upmix on 7.1
The Multichannel Mode had in the stock config when upmixing in MPC:BE the two already existing channels on itself upmixed.
With your driver I do not even need to install an app (huge plus) - I had bought both DTS apps.

This article will probably not be of much help to anyone who asks or has asked the same question. However, you are in the best place here in the forum if you ask yourself this question at some point.
For people without this musical quirk, sound in everyday life, so music usually consists of either acquired play MP3s (eg Beatport) in stereo with an optional avoidable surround effect. Or even better: the everyday life consists of stolen ripped low quality MP3s with average bitrate - maximum 128kbps which is then still by an equalizer to the complete distortion jerked to present it afterwards still full of pride his friends.


ajf64 said:


> I cant listen to anything with less then 6 speakers a proper sound field is so important for immersion in gaming or content watching and honestly you work ferather really is pretty impressive with out you i would of never been able to hook my z906 speakers up to my  onkyo integra receiver the sound is just incredible and handles the extra power with no issues even vs the 192/24 of just hooking the z906 up to my pc directly your friend could just get a home theater 5.1 set up there are many of them to pick from if he is outputting dts all of them should work



I am there completely your opinion. For me, DTS is the measure of all things. Since I was once active in the event area, I attach great importance to a PA that offers me rich and voluminous sound and not a loud PA where any freaks celebrate in front of it and shred their hearing with it.

My father has bought a Denon receiver + 7.1 Teufel system, I have now convinced him to DTS (in this case DTS:X via software upmix of the Denon receiver) for audio playback to set. For movies, you can argue about what you like better, but even here I urged him not to cross beet turn on all audio "enhancers" ( dEnon his own junk + DTS ++++ ) .... the result alone with the DTS:X was again far better.

Personally, I find all these dumb audio volume panels to puke. Too big, bloated, resource hogs without end .... in the end, they do what we do here with the registry and in the worst case even more limited due to licenses - but well for that one has probably become a bit old-fashioned.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 4, 2021)

I am going to have to double read this, Sorry I have ADHD and have issues with large blocks of text, and concentration. Funny part is I can produce tons of lines of code no issues.

--

"....My personal thoughts are: DTS formerly known as DIGITAL [...] so theirs no place for analog solutions in my ears. I used for years SPDIF over one coaxial cable which was a good solution but I prefer the optical out.
I see no advantages to use 3 wire solution and also I could not 100% understand why people wish to using the DTS Sound in PCM Mode. Maybe because it makes to difference for the Z5450 I don't know."

I also prefer optical over coaxial, however in the past it was possible the coaxial was better than the original 3.1mbps toslink (optical), not when they upgraded to 20-125mbs.
There is no reason to use analogue, it's worse than digital (direct PCM or bitstream), you need DAC's to convert and analogue hardware, all before the receiver.

--

"The best result so far for me was your driver here in DTS Interactive Mode + MPC:BE in MP3 Upmix on 7.1
The Multichannel Mode had in the stock config when upmixing in MPC:BE the two already existing channels on itself upmixed.
With your driver I do not even need to install an app (huge plus) - I had bought both DTS apps."

Thanks for the kind words, you are welcome. At the moment I have not installed Ultra, as I don't use stereo, Sound Unbound offers extra HDMI support and decoders.

--

"Or even better: the everyday life consists of stolen ripped low quality MP3s with average bitrate - maximum 128kbps which is then still by an equalizer to the complete distortion jerked to present it afterwards still full of pride his friends."

ROFL, quite true though, there are several radio streams I listen to, some go down to 128kbps re-encoded, extra lossy. I will say the sound recovery in DTS is very good, but bad audio is still not perfect.

--

Not sure what to say the last part, good to know though.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 4, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I am going to have to double read this, Sorry I have ADHD and have issues with large blocks of text, and concentration. Funny part is I can produce tons of lines of code no issues.


I never learned to program, which is a shame. But to read and understand DSDT tables (ACPI) or disassemble a BIOS ROM file in the Hex Editor module by module and read where which setting is strangely possible.
It is relaxing and and make fun.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 4, 2021)

I forgot to mention, some people have receivers that don't decode a format, or are using headphones, in these cases PCM is the only option.

Edit: My Z906 for example only supports SPDIF (no HDMI), and Dolby Digital Live (48k,16bit) or DTS Surround (48k, 24bit), So I decode unsupported formats to PCM.
The PCM is then enhanced via DTS:X Ultra and co, then finally transcoded to DTS Surround (DTS Interactive), so PCM enhancements are very useful.

----

@leveltrauma, I also forgot to mention, while SPDIF and Toslink (mostly Toslink) got updated a very long time ago (I believe late 90's early 2k), OEMs still use the 3.1mbps (1983) standard.
Here is a diagram of my ALC 889, and its SPDIF to Toslink, by default it can do 192khz 2 channel 24bit (9.22 mbps), 9.22mbps is enough to do 8 channel 48khz 24bit.

The specifications and bitrate are not the issue, current SPDIF has no set bitrate limit, and in terms of PCM can do 1152khz total aggregates (6x 192, or 8x 96).
However, due to OEMs not updating from 1983, the final digital converter is still set to 2 channel max, regardless of the fact it can use 9.22mbps.

I cant actually say what the maximum the Toslink module is in my ALC 889, but its 20mbps as the min-max (20-125mbps).





To bypass it, we bitstream (transcode PCM).


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 5, 2021)

thanks for explanation about PCM and the backend of it.
I tested different configuration ( also Alans Driver + The PureSoft Stuff ) to see what's changed and which service logs on to the system ( Registry )
The WinAudioTest Tool is really helpful. I mentioned earlier that I want to force one of the DTS_OEMFormat Keys ( Not sure if it make sense or not ) - with the Stock DTS DCH 6.0.9250.1 package my SPDIF PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat is setup with a dwChannelMask : KSAUDIO_SPEAKER_STEREO with SubFormat: KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_PCM

When I reload the Custom created settings the same string "PKEY_AudioEngine_OEMFormat" ( formerly known as WAVE_FORMAT_EXTENSIBLE(0XFFFE) ) has a dwChannelMask: KSAUDIO_SPEAKER_5POINT1 with SubFormat: KSDATAFORMAT_SUBTYPE_PCM.

the Dolby Digital counterpart of the OEMFormat also has a dwChannelMask: KSAUDIO_SPEAKER_STEREO.
Maybe a stupid question but what's the difference between DTS_EFX and DTS51_EFX ? Sounds like the difference is how the surround boxes are treated?!

@Ferather: a side note related to the not working Windows Audio sample rate test files. They are playable but only with the Stock HDA drivers which Microsoft offers. I think the successful playback is only for cosmetic - like the spdif formats you've posted.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 5, 2021)

recently upgraded to windows 11 and just want to say driver seem to be working just fine no issues or changes


----------



## Ferather (Nov 6, 2021)

Post 1 updated, thank you moderators. Reminder, I don't make DTS technology, I am a package provider-signer, buy a DTS license (Sound Unbound), its valid on 10 devices.
Note: Digital output devices (HDMI, SPDIF) still needs the switch trick for stereo, in order to enter 'Speaker' or 'Headphone' mode, (more info here).

---

@leveltrauma, DTS_EFX and DTS51_EFX, uses different technology, EFX51 and the 51 system is multichannel (5.1 is considered the min).



Edit: I forgot the respond to the sample rate on SPDIF, yes its a bit bugged with Windows as you mentioned after reading my message.
Even my Z906 can do 192khz x 2, which is 9.22mbps, its just the test file fails to play, unless its specific drivers as you said.

If I send 192khz and set SPDIF to 192khz, I get 192khz, so ignore the test file no play bug.

====

Install options

> Main: DTS Interactive on SPDIF (5.1 with 7.1 processing).
> Alternative: 2 channel SPDIF (chip parameters).


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 7, 2021)

Next time  I check the Inf files before ask stupid questions. Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 8, 2021)

If anyone tells you SPDIF cannot do XYZ, compared to HDMI you send them to me!

SPDIF (ALC 889) and HDMI 1.4 (AMD R7), maximum aggregate samples:


Note: 8 x 96khz is 768khz total, which can be achieved.

HDMI 2.0+ and 7.1 analogue (ALC 889):



==

Same total samples as above, but now with more bits.




Updated Potplayer preset here, for anyone using it.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 8, 2021)

Tried your prayed Pot-player (  + Preset ) because I like the info or stats page. It is uncomfortable in MPC:BE to navigate to the filter section. The hotkey is not very useful too.
Well, with Pot-Player and playing/upmixing audio the result is really crap.
Hell it looks like I'm marriage with MPC:BE which does a good job all the time. Even if the filter output Tabs are a bit confusing.
But anyway you've got a great result with your software


----------



## Ferather (Nov 8, 2021)

I don't use the upmix option, I hate expand, so noisy. I use Equalizer APO to upmix.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 8, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I don't use the upmix option, I hate expand, so noisy. I use Equalizer APO to upmix.


I think I know what you mean - I got this distorted sound in the past / or If Interactive is disabled then in the Multichannel Mode the empty channels get in wrong way filled up i.e. FL + FR > upmixed by itself = noise distorted and overturn sound

EDIT:
[...] but with this solution it sounds great!


----------



## emanresu (Nov 8, 2021)

leveltrauma said:


> I think I know what you mean - I got this distorted sound in the past / or If Interactive is disabled then in the Multichannel Mode the empty channels get in wrong way filled up i.e. FL + FR > upmixed by itself = noise distorted and overturn sound
> 
> EDIT:
> [...] but with this solution it sounds great!



What is this "KS_Speaker Mode to FORMAT_DTS" ?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 8, 2021)

Turns out the 1152 was due to a decoder, although I am not sure why. I tried a TrueHD 7.1 trailer, decoded and set to 8x 192khz, and DTS-HD MA 11.1 trailer, decoded and set to 8x 192khz.
Both produced noise unless I reduced to 8x 96khz or 6x 192khz, both decoded to PCM, however other DTS-HD MA trailers work @ 8 x 192khz.


----------



## leveltrauma (Nov 8, 2021)

emanresu said:


> What is this "KS_Speaker Mode to FORMAT_DTS" ?


I Think it has something to do with the stream itself or maybe with "speaker system"
Ferather is working with the String {e48......}/3 for Interactive Mode. This one is a OEM Defined Extensible Wave String. Multiple channel audio data and WAVE files

I only played a little bit and with the earlier linked winaudiotest tool I got that information that the SPDIF run's only in the Channel Mask for Stereo. 
Something which I have changed results in the Channel Mask of 51SPEAKER_PCM.
The other AudioEngineDeviceFormat Strings did not change.

I'm no specialist - I have no idea if that behavior change the Audio Playback or whatever. 
To many Registry Keys and to much Microsoft Docs.
Ferather mentioned earlier it's a bit tricky to setup the right GUID for getting i.e. 10 channel Sound. I thought to find the right combination: dwChannelMask+Subformat+SampleRate+Bits of Precision = valid GUID could be a step in the right direction. 

Only in theory


----------



## Ferather (Nov 8, 2021)

Well HDMI sample aggregate is confusing me, HDMI 2.0 specifies 1536khz, and the rest are below, with 1.4 at 768khz, but now I am reading that's 768 x 2.








My question would be, why would bitstreaming use PCM aggregates, when its encoded?


----------



## emanresu (Nov 8, 2021)

Now it's starting to get interesting since I have found a way of running ASIO at 1536khz!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 9, 2021)

1536khz has been around since analogue could do 7.1. No idea why it took so long for HDMI to get it. The good news is SPDIF really is equal to HDMI 1.4.
For HDMI 32 channels (as far as I understand), that's 1536 / 32 = 48khz a channel, which can be done with any device to be honest.

For SPDIF-HDMI 1.4, that would be 768 / 16 = 48khz a channel. 99.99% chance you need to bitstream above 8 channels.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi, I've been trying to install this on my Lenovo Legion 5 Pro. I've followed the installation instructions, but it doesn't seem like it installed properly. I can provide more information if needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

The 'Realtek(R) Audio' should say 'DTS DCH', what is the Realtek chip? I also see Nahimic, you might need my other pack.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 11, 2021)

It's alc3306. Do you have the link to your other pack?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices
					

Noted, I will see what I can do with the next update, but I am not sure at the moment.  Sorry.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Message me if you would like to use TeamViewer. The latest download is a in the last posts.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 11, 2021)

Cheers, I'll give that a go when I'm home tonight!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

I made the package so that it can be added to any driver, or to the system in general, you will need to program where the driver normally would.
Once you have read and understand the posts, you can apply the settings to almost any device.

----

Reminder: I dont make DTS technology, DTS do, if you want to part with some money, buy a Sound Unbound license.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 11, 2021)

What's your time zone btw? In case I have some questions during installation. I'll be home in about 10 hours.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

I will start a private conversation.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 11, 2021)

Cheers Ferather! Managed to get the driver installed flawlessly!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

You are very welcome, its nice to see an ALC 2XX working 100% like my ALC 889. Nice chip.

====









						Boom3D
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




Disable auto-updates in the settings if needed, enjoy!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2021)

Update*: DTS DCH 6.0.9254.1* (*Signed*), See post 1. Some useful info for SPDIF here (thanks @grifers).


----------



## StuDentBR (Nov 14, 2021)

i've managed to install it but i can't see dts format, only normal stereo output formats, i am using spdif...


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2021)

Did you try the policy from the provided post above? Also just to check, did you install main or alternative?


----------



## StuDentBR (Nov 14, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Did you try the policy from the provided post above? Also just to check, did you install main or alternative?


Main version ... I have tried to the policy installer, but had no luck, my mb is a aorus z370m...


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2021)

Can you provide a screenshot of 'FX Config' with the SPDIF device selected, and composite showing:


----------



## StuDentBR (Nov 14, 2021)

Yes


Ferather said:


> Can you provide a screenshot of 'FX Config' with the SPDIF device selected, and composite showing:
> 
> View attachment 225130


here you go...


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2021)

Ah the driver has not installed, one minute, I need to sort some food out, we have two options, either private messaging or TeamViewer.

It should say "DTS DCH Audio Device" and not "Realtek(R) Audio", see below:



----

The old unplug internet cable to stop Windows update trick did it for him.
Same steps at post 1, + unplug network cable, restart, install, so on.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 18, 2021)

Optional preset update (will be in next update).

====

5.1 surround edit (not fully tested with stereo), I seem to get a mild quality increase:

        <chain_v2 position="SFX" input="Any" output="Any">
            <process tech_id="DTS Helios" instance_id="SFX"/>
        </chain_v2>

Copy "SFX" input="Off" output="Off" and edit using 'replace all', same for tech_id.




Let me know what you think, you can message me if preferred.

----

Edit: The volume bug that happens to stereo with SFX on, happens also with the edit.
I will email DTS as I forgot to inform them, still the edit seems active.


----------



## PooPooPod (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey Ferather, I noticed that every time I update windows, it switches back to the Realtek driver and I have to reinstall this again. Is the only way to just stop updating? Cheers!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 19, 2021)

How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10 | Windows Central

----

Optional preset update (will be in next update), moved DE to MFX.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

Potplayer preset: https://www.mediafire.com/file/mrrzfp7hfgdastu/Potplayer_Preset.7z/file

Open Potplayer, press F5 then reset (bottom left), close Potplayer, double click the 'Potplayer Preset.reg', (can be used to restore if you make a mistake).
Open Potplayer, press F5 then go to, Filter Control > Audio Decoder > Filter Management > Scan, Ok and then close Potplayer.

Note: If you have a high resolution display, right click and edit the .reg file, remove the '\Positions' section (at the top).



To enable direct bitreaming, instead of decode to PCM, press F5 > Audio > 'Set Built-In Audio Decoder' > Enable passthrough/bitstreaming > Ok.
Now select WASAPI as the passthrough renderer, and set it to exclusive event driven, close Potplayer, you are all setup.




----

Dolby Trailers - The Digital Theater
DTS Trailers - The Digital Theater


----------



## Ferather (Nov 23, 2021)

Updated EAPO - Stereo Surround Upmixer (see here).


----------



## Ferather (Nov 28, 2021)

*Update*: DTS DCH 6.0.9264.1, see post 1.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 29, 2021)

Upgrade from Z906
					

Is it possible to get something like Z910, THX, same as Z906 but with HDMI 2.0+, and possibly bluetooth and USB. Toslink can go up to 125mbps, regardless, the unit should support all current format...




					support.logi.com


----------



## ScomComputers (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi guys,I'm really glad that I found this forum,I hope I'm writing in the right place,if not don't mind me,I'm asking for help!
I have an Asus Z690 motherboard RLTK Alc 4080(usbaudio),my request and my question is that I need the basic RLTK console with loudness and a couple of sound highlights,like in the old drivers,this sonic does not work well for me,I do not need anything else,I would like help with this,thank you in advance!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 30, 2021)

Are you able to specify the Z690 version, there is a few (see here), you are correct nearly all the models are Sonic Studio and DTS.
I will need to read through the native drivers. However you can check the Realtek service is running (Task manager).

If you have the service, you should only need the app, you may-may not need to add Realtek FX keys.


----------



## ScomComputers (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you very much for your help,the motherboard is ROG Strix Z690-A, yes it runs the, Realtek service , but the console has hardly anything for me the "loudness" and the highlights are important "high,low,powerful,etc"
Before that I had a MSI Z590 motherboard, also with ALc 4080 code and everything was available in the Realtek console,but asus disabled this,please help me,I would really really thank you,now it looks like this :


----------



## Ferather (Nov 30, 2021)

That's a good start, normally you would edit the device policy with the policy editor app, but I am not 100% sure if it works on USB.









						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Once it flashes red, you can then edit the policy, for DTS DCH, I suggest the following (no Neo PC):

AudioProc -- 23-SupportDTS
DrvCtrl-52 -- 10-DTS Encoder
DrvCtrl-20 -- 3-Vista24BitRecord < 24bit Recording.

Location (copy for later): Windows\System32\drivers\RTKHDAUD.dat









						DTS Full Policy
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




If you add, delete or edit a policy, you will need to restart your computer.


----------



## ScomComputers (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh, thank you very much, but I don't understand any of this, could you make it simpler, what to do, because it's not clear to me, I don't understand it... Thank you and I apologize, please don't be angry with me..


----------



## Ferather (Nov 30, 2021)

Download the attachment above, then run 'AudioDevice.exe', at the bottom is a tab called 'Driver Policy', then on the left is 'Get Policy Driver', click this.
Now some of the tick boxes are populated (with your chips policy), you can add the ones I listed above (also see the video above).

Once you have added the 3 edits, press 'Save' at the top, the green text will flash red, now restart your computer.


----------



## ScomComputers (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks, but I don't have anything checked by default...
I have it flashing red right away



But I think it's because it doesn't use the "DAT" file like Hdaudio, but this one:




But it worked with the MSI driver (also usb audio Z590 Torpedo motherboard), can you fix it for me ?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 30, 2021)

So after pressing 'Get Policy Driver' nothing shows? Shame, as mentioned I was not sure if it would work with that chip.
If I find a method I will message you, unfortunately I have no experience with the USB models.


----------



## ScomComputers (Nov 30, 2021)

Thank you very much,I edited the previous long post,then read it....
You can check the asus driver from here,but as I wrote it worked with MSI....and the same sound card,thank you very much :
Asus driver (GEN 2 required ): 
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...SB-Audio-(MB-Intel-5xx-6xx-amp-AMD-5xx-TRX40)

Msi driver : 
https://download.msi.com/dvr_exe/mb/realtek_audio_USB_R.zip


----------



## Ferather (Nov 30, 2021)

Thanks, I will look into this and let you know if I manage to find anything for the USB models and policy editing.

====

Reminder I don't make DTS technology, and I like updates, if you want to part with some money, buy a Sound Unbound license.
Since the latest update does contain a full license, you will likely need to stop the APO4 service to purchase one.

The preset has been tuned based on my THX certified speakers, I hope it suits you all.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

Apps updated, see post 1, I also added a manual to download the files your self. All of you can download Ultra from the store, most of you the same for Sound Unbound.









						DTS DCH
					

Watch "DTS DCH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## ScomComputers (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi...any progress on my request, have you had any ?
I really miss the old "loudness"... 

Thank you !


----------



## Ferather (Dec 5, 2021)

I asked a few people and have not yet found a program, its possibly as simple as renaming the file, but the app wont read the data to make the file correctly.
Edit:  You need the policy editor for USB Realtek, which so far I have not found, the one I have is HDAudio.


----------



## ScomComputers (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you very much for the information and help and for dealing with it, I really appreciate it, I'm waiting for a solution.
This would help a lot of people,thank you!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 9, 2021)

Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Reminder: If you want to part with some money, stop the APO4 service, and buy a Sound Unbound license (1 license, 10 host devices).

I like Updates! 9.8 Score across the board so far, and still going.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Reminder: If you want to part with some money, stop the APO4 service, and buy a Sound Unbound license (1 license, 10 host devices).
> 
> I like Updates! 9.8 Score across the board so far, and still going.



Sadly the Sound Unbound doesn't work through SPDIF, only HDMI


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 10, 2021)

IS this after installing the driver, we will get a sound unbound license?
I try so many times but it seems doesn't work for me and I am also a little bit confused about the doing tools part. Could you said a little bit more about it?
I couldn't find *DTS Interactive:X* (APO4) or it is missing?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

@pyuras, what part of Sound Unbound? If you are set to multichannel, you cant use the stereo features, you will need to set SPDIF to stereo.
SPDIF lacks the config that analogue and HDMI have, if you set to stereo via Unbound, you would get stuck on 2 channel.


@kotobuki09, Yes once the driver is installed, if you cant use the store version, you can use the older provided one.
Interactive is for bitstreaming devices, you cant get it on analogue direct or headphones, SPDIF-HDMI only.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @pyuras, what part of Sound Unbound? If you are set to multichannel, you cant use the stereo features, you will need to set SPDIF to stereo.
> SPDIF lacks the config that analogue and HDMI have, if you set to stereo via Unbound, you would get stuck on 2 channel.



The "DTS:X for Home Theater" spatial sound option only works through HDMI:


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Oh yes ofc that one, haha sorry, yes at this time only HDMI. You will need to add the data to SPDIF, some info here.

@kotobuki09, If you need any further assistance with Sound Unbound, dont hesitate to post.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh yes ofc that one, haha sorry, yes at this time only HDMI. You will need to add the data to SPDIF, some info here.
> 
> @kotobuki09, If you need any further assistance with Sound Unbound, dont hesitate to post.


Yes, I did use the version from Mediafire folder. For some reason, I still cannot make it work.
Maybe I mess up some parts in the tools with RTK Device Tool. How can I check if it's succesful?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

You have time to use TeamViewer?, message me, else message me any way for a run through of causes and fixes.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You have time to use TeamViewer?, message me, else message me any way for a run through of causes and fixes.


For sure! I will message you my TeamViewer info


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 10, 2021)

A-list need to be removed in my case as well as ANY Realtek driver in pnputil list. Thank you @Ferather for your support!


Ferather said:


> Enjoy!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 10, 2021)

DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Updated, for HDMI, USB and other devices on the system, see post 1.
You can also use it to switch between stereo on SPDIF.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS Settings
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


Thank but I didn't have SPDIF at the moment! Maybe future update 

Finally, I can make it done!!  But for some reason, DtsX doesn't show when I push my headphone in! Still same old problem I guess


----------



## Ferather (Dec 11, 2021)

Very odd, thanks for the message about that, I think the MSI is using redirect rather than true form factor, I can see the missing form factor for headphones (doesn't say anything at the bottom).
I will have to look into this, although I cannot promise anything since I dont have an MSI with headphone redirect, which as you said in your message its Nahmic?





As a side note, most issues are with MSI, even in the past.

----

Some thoughts, not sure how this works yet, but I remember the Nahmic mirroring device, which I guess is for headphones. It counts as a virtual device.
It will probably need programming like it was a USB device, however the missing form factor means APO4 wont know what it is.

It might be possible to add a form factor via registry, depending on the device, else you would flick it (see here).

Note: If you try to change SPDIF-HDMI to the Speakers form factor, even if it worked, you would lose bitstreaming.
Its possible for DTS to program the service to recognize SPDIF-HDMI as 'External-Speakers', like APO3.*

* PCM is PCM.

----

Personally I suggest Gigabyte or Asus, however no brand is immune to mistakes. Main stream chips, ideally not a USB version.
Also note a good GPU will also count as a dedicated sound card, although with no APO's or software.

Currently I am running my AMD over my Realtek, Realtek-DTS APO's, Interactive 5.1 to Z906.

====

Here are the EPO settings I am using with DTS DCH and with SFX "Any" "Any" (5.1) in the preset, if I was recording from SFX, I would set the upmixer LFE and balance to 0:

https://ibb.co/NWFgTTG | https://ibb.co/frLjV33 | https://ibb.co/7Y2MV1m | https://ibb.co/HCKJvqn

Balance effects all PCM audio, multichannel or not, the upmixer will only apply when 2 channel (stereo) is played, not more.
To override webrowsers, which like Interactive output a finite number of channels (6), set 0 to 6.

Remember to set it back after, else 6 channel audio will be upmixed left-right.

----

If you followed post 1 fully (including pnputil), and still cant get Interactive to show on SPDIF-HDMI, try this policy first (not for USB), then ask.

----

Taking a short break, nothing to update (not likely to be improved much), dont worry I am still here for feedback and questions.


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you a lot! Do you have a configuration solution to overcome the VPN to prevent them from starting APO4 service?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 12, 2021)

No problem, as far as the VPN, I am not sure of the cause, just that it happens, and has not been fixed-addressed by the VPN company.
The VPN issue and SPDIF-HDMI form factor to 'External Speakers' for stereo in the service, are the only changes possible.

----

If you prefer another driver, perhaps with its own APO's and OEM setup, or dont have Realtek the thread is here, and latest package download is here.

----

If you have Z906 or similar, and want to use headphones, plug them into the Z906, it will decode and do 5.1 to headphones.

Edit for the above post, I added side reduction: https://ibb.co/b66qyxb | https://ibb.co/K53wVhh

====









						Preset Update [DTS]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




====

Ahh, the days of VHS and tape, here is something to test with 5.1 upmixing, I am using Potplayer to play it (add URL).


----------



## Ferather (Dec 14, 2021)

I updated the preset, see the link above, for stereo use the EQ (top right) to adjust each mode if needed.
Double click install (no need to run as Admin), once its finished restart your computer.

For multichannel, play around with EAPO upmixer to suit your ears.

----









						Potplayer Preset
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## itsakjt (Dec 14, 2021)

@Ferather - Can I use your drivers for DTS Interactive/DTS Connect support in analog mode (5.1 channel speaker) for my primary system (ROG Strix B550-F Gaming with Realtek S1220A)?


----------



## kotobuki09 (Dec 14, 2021)

It's weird for me! I did get VPN to disable APO4 while installing this driver. 
Can I turn on the APO4 manually maybe after closing all VPN connections?


----------



## ScomComputers (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello...is there a free,simple equalizer that can be used to easily adjust the high tone emphasis,I have a sound card that can do "loudnes" but no eq?
If so I would not mind the RLTK usb.
*Thank you very much !*


----------



## CityCultivator (Dec 14, 2021)

ScomComputers said:


> Hello...is there a free,simple equalizer that can be used to easily adjust the high tone emphasis,I have a sound card that can do "loudnes" but no eq?
> If so I would not mind the RLTK usb.
> *Thank you very much !*


You need Equaliser APO.


----------



## ScomComputers (Dec 14, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> You need Equaliser APO.


Thank you very much for your answer,but it seems very complicated to me...


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2021)

@itsakjt, DTS Interactive (aka DTS Surround, DTS Audio) is for SPDIF-HDMI, digital interfaces, its not for analogue. Connect is Interactive + Neo-PC.





If you follow the policy edits in the package, you should get the equivalent of Neo-PC on analogue, I use E-APO.
The older DTS APO1 had Neo-PC for analogue and 'Surround Sensation', but they are superseded.

APO4 with its spatial engine, and many other features, can use any upmixer.

----
@ScomComputers, If you mean stereo, try Boom3D, main site here. If you have any HDAUDIO devices on the system you can also add DTS:X etc.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 15, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Oh yes ofc that one, haha sorry, yes at this time only HDMI. You will need to add the data to SPDIF, some info here.
> 
> @kotobuki09, If you need any further assistance with Sound Unbound, dont hesitate to post.


@Ferather
it is possible to select DTS: X for home theater


Also in the Spatial tab:


and for SPDIF it is also possible
you just have to add both E1 and E2 individually:




Spoiler: Registry



[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\SPDIF_Formats\{0000010b-0cea-0010-8000-00aa00389b71}]
"DisplayName"="DTS:X (E1)"
"TestFile"=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,\
  79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,6d,00,72,00,65,00,73,\
  00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,31,00,35,00,30,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\SPDIF_Formats\{0000030b-0cea-0010-8000-00aa00389b71}]
"DisplayName"="DTS:X (E2)"
"TestFile"=hex(2):25,00,77,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,69,00,72,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,\
  79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,00,6d,00,72,00,65,00,73,\
  00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,2c,00,2d,00,33,00,31,00,35,00,30,00,00,00



when DTS: X for home theater is activated, "DtsxHdmiEnc.dll" is imported into the "Audiosrv" (Audiodg.exe)

C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\DTSInc.DTSSoundUnbound_2021.4.13.0_x64__t5j2fzbtdg37r\x64

maybe it's the Sound Unbound version of Windows 11, I can't tell you exactly


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2021)

Just tuning the preset a little more then I will be finished, after that I will look into this. Thanks for the note on SPDIF, I knew it would work, but I dont have Win11 at this time.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 15, 2021)

no problem


----------



## leveltrauma (Dec 15, 2021)

Let me know If I can help with testing the DTS:X Home Theater SPDIF Stuff


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2021)

Ok I uploaded my final preset, lets take a look at DTS:X HT.


----------



## ScomComputers (Dec 15, 2021)

@Ferather​Thank you, I will try it!


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

I will send DTS an email, some of the Ultra app and Ultra stereo tech has holes in it. I will start work on DTS:X HT shortly.

----

List of Ultra bugs I found, to be addressed:


Tech:

> TBHDX, [MFX] - Custom speaker setting causes noise, removing the setting fixes it, but it doesn't work properly.
> EFX, [Stereo] - When enabled and without any preset options, causes a volume loss and ducking.
> AEQ, [MFX, EFX_51] - I did not re-check this recently, they can generate a mild amount of noise.
> MBHL, [MFX] - Causes a range audio to go down in volume slightly, and does not adjust.
> DE, [MFX] - Produces a notable volume gain, although not a big issue alone.

Originally SFX-Stereo was issue prone, like EFX-Stereo, which is why I moved a few things to MFX-Stereo.

Note to self: Its possible some settings work better in conjunction, with specific values.


App:

Custom - Does not immediately show its spatial setting, if the mode is changed several times, custom no longer changes spatial.
Custom - With no TBHDX custom speaker size, bass enhancements do not work properly, and it generates distortion.
Off - The panel does not refresh once the off button is pressed, and instead displays 'Connect speakers'.

----

Edit: Turns out my comment on my final, I eat my own hat. I have a few ideas to get more and no bugs.

I should be able to balance MBHL and DE, for TBHDX set a custom size of 0.
For game and movie modes, I can reduce the spatial volume.

====

@AudiophiIe, when you select the DTS:X HT, what format key do you get for the device?
You can use FX config to open regedit at the properties point, see below.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2021)

lessss crack dat bisss open, DTS:X HT.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

Well I fixed the MBHL and TBHDX issues, I am working on DE now then all done. Only 1000 restarts later!!


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2021)

Nothing like the sweet scent of restarts in the morning.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

Preset Update [DTS]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## leveltrauma (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks for starting the quest @Ferather ... @AudiophiIe I'm interested to join your party too. It would be cool to share your experience.
Re @Ferather - yeah it's annoying I end up yesterday in trial and error ( playing with several regkeys and rtkhdaud.dat hehe )


----------



## emanresu (Dec 16, 2021)

Wow I wonder what he's using:








						JAY-Z, Kanye West - Niggas In Paris - RMSTR 2021
					

Original Song: https://open.spotify.com/track/4Li2WHPkuyCdtmokzW2007?si=d4690a8b903c478e <br> <br>B-B-BROBERT SO HARD




					y.dog
				



Max the volume slider..


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2021)

Well that's stereo, I made the modes much more usable whilst I was at it, I cant fix the app, so if you want custom mode working fully, use an older version, and turn off store auto-update.

Edit:

Dont forget, if your using 5.1 on analogue and-or Interactive on SPDIF-HDMI, you can set SFX to "Any" "Any".
Use the replace all feature, then set headphones back to "Any" "Stereo", or "Off" "Off" for all.

You can edit the .xml file in the 'Preset Update' package, and then install it after.

Note: Last I checked the 5.1 mod does not work properly with a 7.1 setup.

----

@emanresu, checkout these upmixes of lossy radio streams, link here.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 17, 2021)

Ferather said:


> I will send DTS an email, some of the Ultra app and Ultra stereo tech has holes in it. I will start work on DTS:X HT shortly.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


@Ferather
here nothing easier than that 

"{e4870e26-3cc5-4cd2-ba46-ca0a9a70ed04},3"=hex:41,00,06,00,01,00,00,00,fe,ff,\
  02,00,80,bb,00,00,00,ee,02,00,04,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,03,00,00,00,92,00,00,\
  00,00,00,10,00,80,00,00,aa,00,38,9b,71

"{f19f064d-082c-4e27-bc73-6882a1bb8e4c},0"=hex:41,00,36,00,01,00,00,00,fe,ff,\
  08,00,00,ee,02,00,00,e0,2e,00,10,00,10,00,16,00,10,00,3f,06,00,00,0b,00,00,\
  00,ea,0c,10,00,80,00,00,aa,00,38,9b,71


----------



## leveltrauma (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks for sharing @AudiophiIe - I play with the subformat key as well and changed it from Dolby ( which was default with this modded driver ) to DTS next step is to change the KSAUDIO SPEAKER or DwChannelMask from stereo to 5.1 or 7.1 
I made the changes for my digital SPDIF out. 
since I have no idea if it is only cosmetics ( it was late yesterday not the right time to test heavy loud audio  ) I need to do more investigations. 
Find  the console output from the tool I shared earlier in attach


----------



## emanresu (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm on this one from Win10.
Do share a guide as far as you've come for unlocking DTS:X HT for Windows 10 / and SPDIF for Win 10/11.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 17, 2021)

@leveltrauma, you mean from Interactive, not Dolby hehe. @emanresu, you can already unlock anything on HDMI on SPDIF, as long as the keys are in Windows.
Windows 10 totally lacks the registry EDID data for DTS:X, my guess is Win11 does have the EDID data in it, regardless you simply add to SPDIF.

The SPDIF support box you see in settings works exactly like an EDID, as I proved when I added Dolby, and can now use Atmos on SPDIF.

All those people who say SPDIF cant do XYZ dont know what they are talking about!!! 125mbps is faster than 37mbps.
You can send any format down SPDIF, using exclusive mode, without any format support in the settings (EDID).


To put things into perspective, what do you think happens below (these devices do exist), I would be capped to HDMI audio @37mbps:



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/spdif-sony-philips-digital-interface.288767/post-4645092< 26 Channels PCM @192khz, 4992 aggregate, with spare mbps.

Technically speaking, If I had a 50mbps compressed audio format, and supporting receiver, the only one that will send it right now, SPDIF.

----

Audio quality, SPDIF with Toslink vs HDMI with Cable, same audio output device, the winner without testing would be Toslink, immune to EMI-RFI.
Why does my SPDIF on my Realtek ALC889 sound worse than my AMD GPU, because the GPU is built better and is newer.

Cheap sound device with bad audio > SPDIF or HDMI > Audio out
Good quality sound device > SPDIF or HDMI > Audio out

OEM audio device, example ALC 889, with a 2 channel digital converter, instead of a 5.1 or 7.1 is their own problem. Receivers receiving, the same.
Windows using direct sound, and not exclusive, and also ignoring the supported formats list, is a Windows problem.

Windows not supporting more than 8 channel config on HDMI and SPDIF is again a Windows problem, none of these are hardware limits.

My HDMI extractor sends all formats in its EDID and also multichannel PCM through Toslink, my Z906 can only receive-process its specs.


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 18, 2021)

i can help test for DTS:X HT


----------



## Ferather (Dec 18, 2021)

Based on the fact Sound Unbound works pre-device, as far as I can tell, the retail version that you buy on any PC, and any driver, does not use SFX, MFX, EFX, although it can if APO4 is installed.
The HDMI-encoder file has been in the SU package for quite some time, and I am not sure what the deal is. I can see the format key sets the device to stereo for bitstreaming.

I would guess the encoder is meant to be encoding the PCM before it reaches the device, so the device enters bitstreaming, opposed to process PCM.

PCM > Sound Unbound\Encoder > Audio device in stereo > Bitstream > Receiver. The other way is an APO and EFX, but that's driver based.

Edit: Its also possible, the encoding happens on the end format key, in the same way as an EFX, not sure.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 19, 2021)

Windows shows at least 7.1 for DTS: X HT (HDMI)


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2021)

It supports much more than 8, as much as SPDIF supports more than 8 @ 192khz, Windows however has no config or reg data above 8 channels.

DTS APO4 can handle 11.1 PCM, maybe more, but DTS are still waiting for proper 8+ support as far as I see.
HDMI caps out at, 8 @ 192khz, due to its bitrate 36.864 mbps, it can do more with less samples.

When it comes to SPDIF and-or Toslink, OEM's need to unleash the Kraken.

----

Note: With DTS Interactive, I am only bypassing the built in 2 channel digital converter, SPDIF is still doing 6 channels (it can do more).
With my HDMI extractor, this is not the case, I can send multichannel PCM, 1:1, down Toslink, however my Z906 needs DTS.




----

When it comes to bitstreaming, or transcoding PCM on EFX (just before final out), the limit will be Toslink @ 125mbps.
SPDIF has no theoretical bitrate limit, and does not use additional overheads to produce a video feed.

@AudiophiIe, you will be happy to know that once it works, DTS:X HT will work on SPDIF as long as its bitstreaming.
Hopefully your receiver supports DTS:X on the SPDIF system, else it will decode it as DTS Audio, or noise.

====








						Preset Update [DTS]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Changed headphones game2 mode to the same spatial mode as internal and external.
Increased distortion prevention to the value of 8, up from 4.

If you are using multichannel, you can enable TBHDX, for stereo, there was an issue with Windows sounds.

Currently waiting for more updates-fixes from DTS.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 21, 2021)

very nice information 
great work, thank you @Ferather
What about Logitech Z906 and dts: x?
I mean you won't invest so much time in it if you couldn't use it, I ask because I have also ordered this system 
will be there in the next few days
had the choice between teufel and logitech, but since I knew that you are also using them and that you seem to like them, I decided on them
and also because no further reciver is required.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 21, 2021)

Oh, well no it doesn't do DTS:X as a digital format no, I suggest you cancel the order if that's what you want it for. I'm using the DTS:X Ultra PCM system and Interactive for it.
I have given Logitech the information for what I called Z910, which if they produce it, will support all formats, and this should include SPDIF-Toslink and HDMI.

The difference between lossless analogue direct, and Interactive, is unmeasurable, analogue loses signal, and therefore its lossy.
I am waiting for the upgrade, myself. Currently I decode unsupported formats to PCM lossless.

----

If you cant send them back, dont worry too much, given they came out in 2011, they are still one of the best pre-built sets you can get, that's not an AV.

Total watts (RMS): 500 watts
- Subwoofer: 165 watts (6 ohms, at 52 Hz, at 10% THD, *Factor 0.1)
- Satellites: 335 watts RMS (5 x 67 {4 ohms at 3.85kHz, at 10% THD, *Factor 0.1})

•    Maximum SPL: >110 dBC
•    Frequency response: 35 Hz – 20 KHz *Mine does more than this, I can hear 20Hz, possibly due to the drivers.
•    Signal to Noise ratio, A-weighted: >95dB

•    Amplifier: Ultra Efficient Class D
•    Input Impedance: 8,000 ohms, min

Drivers:
- Satellites: 3” polished aluminum phase plug drivers
- Subwoofer: 8” high-excursion ported driver with 6th-order bass reflex enclosure

•    Supported digital formats: Dolby Digital and DTS Digital Sound

Source inputs:
- Digital Coaxial
- Digital Optical (2)
- 6-channel direct (3 x 3.5mm)
- Stereo (RCA)
- Analog stereo-mini (3.5mm)

Hidden Notes:
Supports 192khz SPDIF.
Supports 96/24 DTS.

----








						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Updated.


----------



## root7hk (Dec 21, 2021)

hello @Ferather
Today I installed your dtsx ultra, it was installed correctly
update presets add policies in RTK Device Tool
I enabled sound improvements and I can't make the equalization of dts: x ultra be heard, the DTS Sound Unbound does work very well but dts: x ultra doesn't, what can I do brother, some advice
watch the video to see that it does not equalize dts x ultra


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 22, 2021)

@Ferather
no no, I didn't get them specifically for it
I will still use it, is already there during the day
But it all sounds very promising
dolby digital and dts digital sound are probably a bit dusty but you can still do a lot with them in relation to 5.1.
APO3, APO4, PCEE4 and DS1 are very adaptable, I will definitely have fun with it anyway
it's more about surround and not about immersive audio.


Edit: Thanks for the information


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

@root7hk, you can take a screenshot of FX Config, with composite SFX, MFX, EFX showing? If not copy and paste the keys inside the boxes on the left, with their names (SFX and so on).
I just checked stereo, and for me the EQ's are working, if I raise all bars to max, I can hear the changes. I would guess there might be a problem elsewhere, I am not sure.

====

DTS DCH 6.0.9264.1 - Re-uploaded, see post 1. In terms of TBHDX on stereo, I am waiting for a tech update, core DTS files are the latest.
I quick tested all features with the latest Ultra app, Custom modes should be working as intended, no other issues.


----------



## root7hk (Dec 22, 2021)

@Ferather
hello brother this was how I installed the DTS: X Ultra,
Can you see where I was wrong?
only DTS Sound Unbound works
I can't get DTS: X Ultra to work


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

First you dont need to use the stereo reg file on SPDIF, install alternative, you didn't restart the PC, not sure I follow the rest of the video sorry, you just seem to turn it on-off :S

If you like tomorrow we can use TeamViewer, and I can show you every step, and talk to you. Off is actually an active mode, running at minimum.


----------



## root7hk (Dec 22, 2021)

@Fereather
I made a mistake in SPDIF and I corrected it at that moment I assigned the guid to my speakers
And now I know I had to select the alternative
if I restart my computer, I will try to install the alternative
How do I contact you in TeamViewer?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

Message me tomorrow  See you then. The reg files are for HDMI-USB or virtual devices (not Realtek), or if you want to switch between stereo and DTS on SPDIF (optional).


----------



## root7hk (Dec 22, 2021)

@Ferather 
good brother, tomorrow I'll contact you


----------



## Ferather (Dec 23, 2021)

Ferather said:


> DTS DCH 6.0.9264.1 - Re-uploaded, see post 1. In terms of TBHDX on stereo, I am waiting for a tech update, core DTS files are the latest.
> I quick tested all features with the latest Ultra app, Custom modes should be working as intended, no other issues.


@Everyone, Let me know if you find any issues. Reminder: Buy a Sound Unbound license, I dont accept donates, and I like updates.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 24, 2021)

@Ferather 

Edit: do you actually know why Turtle Beach is so represented in the ultra xml's?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 24, 2021)

If you mean TBHDX, It's not turtle beach, hehe, its bass control HDX. Its enabled when you tick the bass boost option with custom, or if enabled on a mode.
Tip: If in the preset its has a min, max level, then the feature uses a slider bar, which you can see when using custom mode.

I have the original Z906, the badge at the bottom of the speakers is different to yours, interesting. Mine are 10 years old, still as new.
I suggest SPDIF-Toslink, although it does have SPDIF-Coaxial, try not to use analogue, so you can use the internal DAC.

I am using my GPU, it has no DAC that I am aware of, using an HDMI extractor to Toslink (no SPDIF).

Note: Toslink is not only using light speeds, its also immune to emi-rfi, in addition, the two units are conductively isolated.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Dec 26, 2021)

yes exactly, I always thought that had something to do with turtle beach and completely misinterpreted it hehe.
I definitely plan to use toslink either directly from the tv or directly from the mainboard via ALC S1220A let's see what does better, the idea with the extractor sounds interesting too.
you're right the badges are different


----------



## Ferather (Dec 26, 2021)

Enjoy blowing your ears off, and a reminder, if the audio sounds a bit lossy or bad, its because it is that bad.
With the driver etc, you totally hear the difference between superb, good, and bad audio.

Edit: Forgot to mention, if you want to use plug in headphones, use the head unit (right side).


----------



## Bryan Ü (Dec 27, 2021)

It seems dts ultra is not working properly.
i dont hear any change when i change the modes.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 27, 2021)

That shouldn't be possible, do you have time for TeamViewer either later or tomorrow?

----

If you are using an OEM custom setup, and the driver is not suitable, install the correct driver, and use this pack, see post 1 of that thread.

*Update*: DTS DCH 6.0.9282.1 (Signed) - See post 1, if you need any help or have questions, please ask, or message me.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 29, 2021)

@root7hk, just looking over your posts and video again. I will try to explain a few things, which will also hopefully help others as well as yourself.

DSP/Audio Processor (software) > Physical audio device (examples, Realtek, AMD GPU) > SFX, MFX, EFX > Audio out.
Both Ultra (APO4) and Sound Unbound can-do work at the DSP point, most notably with Sound Unbound.
Sound Unbound for example, can be installed on any Windows PC, no driver requirements.

Ultra comes with SFX, MFX, EFX and additional processing (essentially DSP), the APO4 preset manages SFX, MFX, EFX.
The Ultra modes mostly change the spatial mode that is being used, and some minor tweaks per mode.

The difference between off (which is also an active mode, like music), and music is minimal, and with Sound Unbound on, always with spatial.

----

Try changing the mode to say movie or game, and let me know, also at the top right of the app is EQ, press it, or try custom.
You can also use the Ultra app with and without Sound Unbound enabled, you will notice the difference.

The newer Sound Unbound app has 3 modes, when using its spatial engine, none is speakers.
With the Ultra app, if you select custom, top right of the mode is a cog, press it.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 30, 2021)

I noticed on my HDMI monitor that was not reg locked (Local - Read, System - Read, Myself - Full), was going wonky and the DTS service crashed-closed.
Turns out my previous tests on my Extractor passed due the reg lock, and the newer controller will spit out 'no form factor' and crash.

I have uploaded the older controller (post 1), with easy instructions (stop the service if needed), and will work on the issue.
Analogue (Speakers-Headphones) are not effected, only SPDIF-HDMI, due to form factor.



----

Current bug (HDMI-SPDIF):

Passing the form factor (speakers-headphones), see here, still works, however if you forget, and open the app, the service will crash (just restart it).
Another option for HDMI-SPDIF, other, is to setup a virtual DTS passthrough, using VAC, and the HDAUDIO trick.

====

I found a more permanent fix for HDMI-SPDIF, by changing it's form factor, restarting the service, waiting, then changing it back.
I have made a pack that will do this for you on start-up, or on demand by making a shortcut, here is a guide:

Right click and edit the .reg files, NRM is normal (original), SPK is speaker, and add the GUID(s).
You can add multiple devices, in my case I added AMD HDMI and Realtek SPDIF.



I have added a 'Editing.txt' for the original form factors. Save the files, then copy the 'Fixes' folder to 'C:\Windows\'.
Now open 'Task Scheduler', and import the 'HDMI-SPDIF.xml', (I created a new folder called Fixes).

Now the .bat file will run on user login, you can also create a shortcut of the bat, and enable run as admin.











						External Speakers
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				






If a device is updated-uninstalled, you will need to replace the .reg files.

----

Enjoy! I am taking a break for a bit.

----


----------



## Ferather (Jan 1, 2022)

External Speakers
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Added hidden run version option, no command prompt box.
Edit the timer in 'HDMI-SPDIF.bat' if needed.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2022)

Currently I am looking to get SPDIF to be default 'External-Speakers', although I am not sure I can achieve it. Currently I am looking at the end point properties.
Other than the above, you should find the current package is bug free and fully functional, DTS programmed the SPDIF-HDMI bit, not me.

They most likely don't support SPDIF-HDMI form factor in Ultra in order to push their DTS:X HT on HDMI-SPDIF.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey Fer, I think you overlooked something, you forgot to change 2019 to 2021 and the "Inc." at the end.
(HDXRT.inf)
 In this case not decisive but I have noticed that incorrect information there can lead to, for example. DTS interactive is no longer displayed


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2022)

Correct, if you change settings it can end up not working, the copyright is just a display, nothing to worry about.

I will change it next update.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 3, 2022)

External Speakers
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Added shutdown-restart safeguard. Set the .bat file wait time to 6 seconds, adjust to suit.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 5, 2022)

Re-uploaded: DTS DCH 6.0.9282.1 (Signed), changes:


HDMI-SPDIF no longer requires a form factor in order to use APO4 with Interactive or multichannel.
Fixed an issue where in some cases the service would stop when pressing off in stereo.
Fixed several crash points when no form factor is detected, or not supported.
--

In some cases if you press the off button in stereo mode, you might need to minimise then restore the app to refresh it.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 6, 2022)

Here is the speaker placement for DTS Interactive 5.1, with virtual side (you can also do this to Speakers):




If you need to adjust PCM (not bitstream, passthrough), you can use E-APO on SFX.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 9, 2022)

GitHub - Wapitiii/WSAppBak: APPX Backupper and Repacker

smarty pants update this pls
it makes uwp apps with certificate. So no money charges.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 9, 2022)

Have you tried to store version recently? If not, I will look into it, however I don't really want to steal DTS's profits, that's totally unfair.
You can't buy Ultra, its not possible, its exclusive to certain devices, the project was to unlock Ultra mostly.

A Full Sound Unbound license cost me about £16, on 10 devices, £1.60 a device (PC).

====

Why DTS don't retail DTS:X Ultra is unknown to me, and the combination of Interactive and APO4 on digital devices is outstanding.
Analogue is dead to me, and many of us use SPDIF-HDMI, so the form factor bit is rather annoying overall.

However, the main concern is audio quality, and if DTS make no profits, we get nothing.

----

If APO4 supported the form factors 8 and 9, Ultra could come bundled with GPU's, and also natively support SPDIF on Realtek.
With the Realtek APO, DTS APO4, DTS Interactive and E-APO, on multichannel I get what feels like 0ms delay.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 12, 2022)

If you want to edit the preset, copy the .xml file from C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, edit it, then replace the previous one (original in the package).
Ideally you should use the Ultra EQ (top right, next to settings) to make several personal versions of each mode, or use Custom.

If you want to tune-enable a few things other than the EQ, and Custom, you will need to edit the .xml file.
You should find the .xml easy to read, although you will need to translate things like I3DA.

You will need to restart the audio service, endpoint service and DTS service.



----

Please note, audio quality (even with Interactive) will vary with the quality of the audio hardware.

Good quality audio device > HDMI-SPDIF-Analogue > Good quality audio out.
Bad quality audio device > HDMI-SPDIF-Analogue > Bad quality audio out.

This is also the same for a bad quality audio file, for example a bad quality mp3 or aac file.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 13, 2022)

Just found gold on github.








remember to download requirements too.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jan 13, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> Just found gold on github.
> 
> View attachment 232196
> 
> ...



Nice, very nice


----------



## Ferather (Jan 13, 2022)

DTS DCH 6.0.9285.1 (*Signed*) - See post 1 for the download links and guide. Updated the driver infs (will do more another time).

Moved the Realtek panel unlock to optional, see the included txt file (may change later).
Some polish and changes to improve stereo and delay.
----

If you get any delay or issues with stereo, due to past installs or other reasons (for me, Microsoft driver), rebuild endpoints:



Restart the computer once the rebuild is finished, and FX closed.

You may need to delete old devices, using FX > properties.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 15, 2022)

If you want extra DTS unlocks, and even 24bit recording, or DTS Interactive does not show on SPDIF, here is a pre-built policy, else, here is a quick video for making your own (with edits).
Normally if there is no policy file on the system (RTKHDAUD.dat), the text will start as green, after get policy, add your edits, then save and exit.

Copy location: 'C:\Windows\System32\drivers\', note, the policy file will remain if the driver is removed.

If you are doing the optional Realtek app unlock, register then restart, else just restart.

----

Note: I am pausing updates, until the two bugs I have noticed with the Ultra app in stereo are fixed, else there is little point.

Tested on 21H2, fresh install, I only got the endpoint issue, due to not uninstalling the Microsoft device first.
Note, even with all APO's removed, you will get delay and other issues if you don't uninstall.

----

APO setups, note the Realtek APO changes based on the device, policy and driver.

SFX: DTS - Idle (preset) | Realtek - Upmixing (varies). < I suggest E-APO for upmixing, gain and balance.
MFX: DTS - Almost everything (preset) | Realtek - Almost everything (varies).
EFX: DTS - Crossover and gain [multichannel], Idle [stereo] (preset) | Realtek - Encoding, other (varies).

SPDIF-HDMI with DTS Interactive (edit for above):

EFX: DTS - Crossover and gain (preset) | DTS Interactive - Encoding.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 16, 2022)

If you are using Stereo Mix with Interactive, and get a power pop from it after a shutdown (not restart), you can set E-APO to -80 dB:





----

As a side note currently I am back on Realtek SPDIF, the new version slightly beats my AMD GPU audio device (HDMI).
Bonuses: No video feed wasting GPU, SPDIF is much more stable than HDMI (with EDID override).

Note: After a fresh driver install, I usually need to turn off the PC for a few ours before the audio settles.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

If your Realtek SPDIF supports 192k, you will be happy to know its utilizing TOSLink 2.0, 125mbps max, and the only change possible is the 2 channel PCM digital converter chip.
Consumer level SPDIF has a 'don't care' to 15 channel ability (44-192k), professional level SPDIF can be set with any number of channels, any sample rate.

You will also be happy to know, if 192k is supported on the Realtek SPDIF, it will also bitstream up to the rate of its TOSLink 2.0 module.
To bitstream any format using SPDIF, set the media player to WASAPI exclusive. Supported formats is technically an EDID.




Note: The receiver must also support the format on SPDIF.



Bitstreaming, aka passthrough, passes through.

====

In order to bitstream, the device must have a frame size of 768, both SPDIF and HDMI are using this frame size.
Interestingly, frame size is based on aggregates (8 x 96k), but does not reflect the devices total.

HDMI 2.0+ utilizes a total sample aggregate of 1,536 (8 x 192k), up from 768 (1.4-).
Note: Bitstreaming is not PCM, PCM settings do not apply.

If we was to use the full rate of TOSLink 2.0, SPDIF can do 27 (26.1) x 192k (124.4mbps).


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 17, 2022)

me vibing with foobar,damn that bass


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Same that's local to the app and not global. Very nice though.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2022)

If you are not using the Realtek panel (UWP app), you can safely disable the Realtek Task.
Keep the main service on, it controls the Realtek APO, and improves audio.



----

Forgot to mention, if you want to edit the preset.xml, stop the DTS service and the Realtek service(s), first.
Location: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, cut the file, then paste it on your desktop.

I like SFX as "Any" "Stereo", but with some devices-oem setups, you might get a small delay with stereo.

You can use the 'replace all' feature of the editor, once you select a line to change.
Restart once you have pasted the file back to its correct location.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 19, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> View attachment 232802
> 
> me vibing with foobar,damn that bass


@Skylined its vst2 and 32bit,am using the older version.

:::Steps::
1. download foobar
2. download vst2 support for foobar.
3. install halo upmix,u will find dlls in C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VSTPlugins\NuGen Audio ......now add 32bit version of halo upmix.
4. install youtube support too i guess.

Note: the vst2 support in foobar is not stable.It might crash too.

Dolby Atmos bed track (7.1.2) and Auro 3D (7.1.4) compatibility, and Ambisonic outputs can be added with NUGEN Receive.dll


----------



## Skylined (Jan 19, 2022)

many thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jan 19, 2022)

*Post 1 updated*, if you are using a USB device, you may or may not need to convert to HDAUDIO.
I don't own a 'USB\' device myself and cannot test, it may also vary with the device.

Please note the driver does _not_ support USB, the guide is an extension to the installed driver.

----

If you need a modifiable version (add your device) see here, intended use:

To install essentially this package, minus the Realtek, on a PC with no Realtek (hopefully HDAUDIO).
To install DTS and its features on a different Realtek driver, possibly due to OEM setup.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hello Ferather, a side question about DTS - is it possible to purchase their license outside of MS Store as I'm on an LTSC branch of Windows hence no Store at all?
I mean, is it possible to order some key/license file and place it to the appropriate folder so that DTS detects and utilizes it?
Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2022)

Good question, I know Sound Unbound accepts codes, but they are probably for OEM testers. A while ago I had an issue with the store not allowing purchases.
I contacted DTS in regards to an alternative method of purchasing a license, but did not get a direct answer, just to try some fixes they had.

There is a license file (Ultra +), but you cannot purchase it as you want to (myself too), they come with specific devices.


----------



## DriVE654 (Jan 20, 2022)

Thanks Ferather, so at least they exist  hopefully we'll find a way to buy one - I guess one may buy such a device on Amazon or its likes, even if it's broken as we just need an associated license.
So far I'm staying with your version which is already waaay better than anything I had previously.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 20, 2022)

I have purchased a full Sound Unbound license myself, after a fresh install a few months ago, and I would absolutely love to buy Ultra, with a good default preset.
You are not the first to say that my version is better, many have tried the original OEM presets and end up not liking it at all, hehe.

There is a bit more than the preset.xml, but regardless I don't charge for my time, I would rather see DTS get paid.
In case you are wondering, this pack is actually for myself, I am just sharing it with everyone.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jan 21, 2022)

AURO-3D Now u an download for free

remember the latest version is only for macos,so go to previous versions for windows


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2022)

You can also get DTS:X suit on mac.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Jan 23, 2022)

i've been working for weeks on a great browser extension for upmixing, multichannel playback (5.1&7.1), surround sound and 3d audio via https://www.w3.org/TR/webaudio/ works with any streaming service
I will publish it here in the forum soon
@Ferather If you know a little about webaudio, please write to me privately.


edge://media-internals/
opera://media-internals/
chrome://media-internals/
...
will later add a preview video with the current surround effect.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 24, 2022)

You should maybe talk to emanresu about WebAudio, although I could self teach it, I wont use it.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 24, 2022)

Hellllloooo thaaar. Pm


----------



## Ferather (Jan 24, 2022)

Added 'Software Dependencies' to the app directory, with instructions to task kill some .exe files if you get an error with app using files, and not closing.

If you get a different app to the one that I had, you need to find the app, likely 'C:\Windows\SystemApps\', and search for '*.exe'.
Once you find all the .exe files, use the guide to task kill those tasks, then add them to the text file.

I also added an older version of Ultra, I am aware of a few bugs with the latest package, currently I am waiting for updates.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 25, 2022)

Re-uploaded*: DTS DCH 6.0.9285.1* (*Signed*), quick update here.

----

Back to my break, while we wait for the last bug to be fixed, TBHDX (bass boost). < Works but has volume increase then ducking on mode change.
Based on the current preset I made, this only effects 'Custom' mode.

If you are having issues with a laptop, see here.

----

Reminder, when in stereo mode, each mode has customizable EQ's, even with Custom mode, enjoy!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2022)

Something popped in my head last night, if you use the quick update option above, you can uninstall the extension the pack installs.
Use command prompt as admin, and type 'pnputil -e', to find it, then 'pnputil /delete-driver oem#.inf /force'.

replace oem#.inf, with the number you see on your screen, for example oem21.inf.

Extension version: 6.0.9200.1


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Quick update link now here (some corrections). I did some MediaFire organization, and have moved it to a folder.


----------



## ajf64 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Quick update link now here (some corrections). I did some MediaFire organization, and have moved it to a folder.


hey buddy im still on 6.0.9200.1 with windows 11 everything is working great i use interactive x though spidif 2.0 are there any improvments with the latest driver version to interactive that should make me want to update to latest version


----------



## Ferather (Jan 29, 2022)

Not exactly, however any changes to APO4 effect Interactive. I recently switched back to Realtek SPDIF, and for me the current is perfect.
To compare it to 6.0.9200.1, I honestly cannot say, during that period I was using AMD HDMI as my main audio out.

Edit: The current package should be more responsive than 6.0.9200.1, as long as you reg clean after uninstall, I suggest CCleaner.


----------



## ajf64 (Jan 30, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Not exactly, however any changes to APO4 effect Interactive. I recently switched back to Realtek SPDIF, and for me the current is perfect.
> To compare it to 6.0.9200.1, I honestly cannot say, during that period I was using AMD HDMI as my main audio out.
> 
> Edit: The current package should be more responsive than 6.0.9200.1, as long as you reg clean after uninstall, I suggest CCleaner.


ok great thank ill think about giving it a shot


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Jan 30, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Not exactly, however any changes to APO4 effect Interactive. I recently switched back to Realtek SPDIF, and for me the current is perfect.
> To compare it to 6.0.9200.1, I honestly cannot say, during that period I was using AMD HDMI as my main audio out.
> 
> Edit: The current package should be more responsive than 6.0.9200.1, as long as you reg clean after uninstall, I suggest CCleaner.


Why did you decide to return to the SPDIF interface?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 30, 2022)

Currently I have Z906, which only supports 2 channel PCM, DTS Surround, Dolby Digital Live!, this has nothing to do with SPDIF hardware limits.
Directly, there is no upgrade, and my Realtek SPDIF can send all encoded formats (even ones Z906 doesn't support).

I only gain multichannel PCM, and only because OEM's are still catching up to SPDIF's full potential.

----

HDMI audio is 37mbps max, SPDIF + TOSLink 2.0 is 125mbps max, optical is more responsive than conductive circuit, and immune to EMI RFI.
Even the distance TOSLink does 125mbps is futher than HDMI can do 37mbps, There is also optical SMI @ 250mbps.

For audio only, the video feed the GPU has to make is wasted overhead, no advantages to HDMI.

In terms of Windows, neither SPDIF nor HDMI are properly supported, and the EDID is unused mostly.



SMI Optical Interconnects | TTI, Inc.

----

As a side note, now that OEM's now how to implement the hardware for HDMI to do it's max 8 x 192k (1,536k), 37mbps.
They can put the same PCM hardware on SPDIF, it can even be done via HDMI + TOSLink 2.0, no SPDIF.

I suggest SPDIF, because at the lowest level (consumer), it supports 15 channels.

I can send my Z906 6 channel PCM via HDMI to TOSLink, it plays the 2 channels it was programmed to just fine.

----

Now in terms of Windows, my ALC supports quite a few different samples on SPDIF (not the full range though).
Windows fails to show various sample rates, and does not even have a playback test file for 192k.

Windows also has no way to configure the final number of channels on SPDIF.





The G in image 1 is a typo. Here is a slightly older spec JIS F05 cable.

====

@ajf64, I updated, changed the .inf files in the latest package, reducing file registrations and improving total response.
The current package has only 1 DTS bug (bass boost) for stereo, none for multichannel and Interactive.

On some devices you might get a power pop with 'Stereo Mix' after a shutdown, even when muted and volume 0.
I am using E-APO to upmix stereo, I also set 'Stereo Mix' to -80 dB, fixing the pop. This is driver related.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 31, 2022)

Added SPDIF formats to the main folder. Enjoy! If you are using Win10, 'DTS:X Home Theatre' might not show.
Once you select the formats, you might need to repeat the disable-enable to refresh (EDID sort of).

If you intend to use a different format to Interactive, such as Atmos, you might need to set SPDIF to stereo.
You can use the provided 'DTS Settings' to change SPDIF to standard 2 channel PCM.


----------



## ClydeZa (Feb 1, 2022)

hi everyone but can someone please help me to install this


----------



## Ferather (Feb 1, 2022)

@ClydeZa, The driver or the SPDIF formats? If the driver all you need is in post one, else if you still need help message me a good time to use TeamViewer, or post here.

----

Note to new users:

When using Interactive or multichannel mode, DTS:X Ultra will display its in multichannel mode, the buttons cannot be used, it's automatically configured to channel based processing.
When using stereo, 2 channel mode, this message will disappear and the stereo modes will become active, and usable. Sound Unbound also applies in stereo cases.

The Ultra and Headphones:X are spatial modes for stereo output, stereo headphones and stereo speakers, multichannel, again, is auto configured.

> Also note, you double click 'Install' rather than right click, following the guide in post 1.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 2, 2022)

Product Support | Acer United States
Hmmm This Audio Driver want to say something but its huge 1GB. so i did not try.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Same version as current, 1.10.1.0, still waiting for a new version, however its low urgency, only TBHDX to fix.

====

Something to note:

If I plug my 3.5mm jack headphones into the front port of my computer, not so great audio, from the back its ok, from the monitor terrible (DisplayPort, the monitor to blame).
Comparing 6 channel analogue (supposedly lossless) and 6 channel digital (DTS, lossy), from my ALC 889, analogue is -4 db, and a lower quality overall.

If I plug my headphones into my Logitech Z906, which uses TOSLink and with my ALC 889 using DTS Interactive, it sounds great.
My Z906 will also downmix multichannel to stereo, both from analogue and digital, even encoded audio.

Comparing my GPU (HDMI-Extractor-TOSLink) and ALC (SPDIF-TOSLink), they are very similar, but the ALC is preferred for a more direct signal.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

Hola a todos, he seguido los pasos del primer mensaje pero no consigo que funcione, no se hablar ingles y uso el traductor de Google asi que supongo que algo hice mal ¿podrian ayudarme?.

Un saludo.

*Translate Google*

Hello everyone, I have followed the steps of the first message but I can't get it to work, I don't know how to speak English and I use Google's translator so I guess I did something wrong, could you help me?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Deshabilite las actualizaciones de la tienda de Windows, luego desinstale la aplicación Sound Unbound la actualización instalada. Luego instala el que tiene licencia, el del post 1 de este hilo.
También verifique que 'DTS APO4' se esté ejecutando, usando el administrador de tareas. Pregunta si necesitas más ayuda.

Si no hay 'DTS APO4', entonces un software VPN está causando un problema o el dispositivo tiene más controladores de los que debería, y hay un problema en cuanto al controlador.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

> Deshabilite las actualizaciones de la tienda de Windows, luego desinstale la aplicación Sound Unbound la actualización instalada. Luego instala el que tiene licencia, el del post 1 de este hilo.


Lo hice y no funciona.



> También verifique que 'DTS APO4' se esté ejecutando, usando el administrador de tareas.



No aparece en el administrador de tareas.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Entonces ese es el problema, ¿el dispositivo de audio se muestra como 'DTS DCH', como en la imagen de arriba? Si es así, revise 'pnputil' usando el símbolo del sistema, como en la publicación 1, para ver si tiene otros controladores que causan problemas.

https://docs-microsoft-com.translat...uto&_x_tr_tl=es&_x_tr_hl=en-GB&_x_tr_pto=wapp  < Pnputil in spanish.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

> Entonces ese es el problema, ¿el dispositivo de audio se muestra como 'DTS DCH', como en la imagen de arriba? Si es así, revise 'pnputil' usando el símbolo del sistema, como en la publicación 1, para ver si tiene otros controladores que causan problemas.



Tambien hice todo eso, y  paso a paso quite todos los de Realtek antes de instalar el nuevo.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

¿Tiene tiempo para usar TeamViewer, entonces puedo ver. Envíame un mensaje al usuario y pasa.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

Por supuesto, lo abro ahora mismo!!!!!

¿Por privado?

Creo que todo fue bien, no noto nada mal por ahora, y espero que sea asi .

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, sin usted no lo habria conseguido , mil gracias por ayudarme .


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> ¿Tiene tiempo para usar TeamViewer, entonces puedo ver. Envíame un mensaje al usuario y pasa.


Si tan solo en este foro todos hablaran Español para mí sería más fácil entender sus guías Dx


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> Si tan solo en este foro todos hablaran Español para mí sería más fácil entender sus guías Dx


Incluso usando Google me perdi varias veces jaaaaa


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

jose_luis said:


> Incluso usando Google me perdi varias veces jaaaaa


Más difícil es cuando ves un vídeo guía en Youtube pero hablan en ingles y como no tienen subtítulos en español el traductor de subtítulos de YouTube no ayuda mucho


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 2, 2022)

Gustavo Sicha said:


> Más difícil es cuando ves un vídeo guía en Youtube pero hablan en ingles y como no tienen subtítulos en español el traductor de subtítulos de YouTube no ayuda mucho


Muy cierto y te vuelves loco intentado averiguar que demonios estan diciendo .


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 2, 2022)

jose_luis said:


> Muy cierto y te vuelves loco intentado averiguar que demonios estan diciendo .


Y peor es si la guía se trata de parchear programas usando desambladores, debug y lector de código máquina ya que te muestran un programa que también en ingles avanzado xd


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Sorry I only speak English.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Sorry I only speak English.


¿en español por favor?
..

_____________

Start an Privat Conversation guys @Gustavo Sicha @jose_luis


@Ferather
31/01/2022

- Update Dolby DAX API Service to 3.30205.250.0

- Update Nahimic APO 4 to 4.7.1.0

*- Update DTS APO 4x Service to 1.10.7.0

- Update DTS APO 4x to 1.10.11.0*








						APO4x
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



*PureSoftApps: APO Driver [2.10.2] - Changelog*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

It will be easy to see if he's using my files, I would download it to find out but it contains @*£!#
To be fair its not too hard to work out what I did if you know what to do.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

i downloaded the latest apo driver and extracted the .dll's








						APO4x
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Originals, not unlocked.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> It will be easy to see if he's using my files, I would download it to find out but it contains @*£!#
> To be fair its not too hard to work out what I did if you know what to do.


wait oh do you already use this versions?
thought it would be an update , because its changed in apo driver 31/01/2022


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

I get my source files from Asus directly, they throw out updates like there's no tomorrow, I always have the current DTS files


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

sorry didn't want to cause confusion
then everything is fine


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Nothing to apologize for, simple case of two angles on the subject, keep being helpful don't stop.


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 2, 2022)

that's right hehe, with pleasure


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 3, 2022)

AudiophiIe said:


> that's right hehe, with pleasure


I came to see the spicy comments but it seems that it has calmed down xD


----------



## AudiophiIe (Feb 3, 2022)

it wasn't meant badly at all


----------



## Bryan Ü (Feb 3, 2022)

What do you guys think...









						Ashampoo Soundstage Pro 1.0.3 With Crack Download [Latest]
					

Ashampoo Soundstage Pro Full Crack Surround sound is something to behold. But is your PC system connected to a surround system? With Ashampoo Soundstage Pro,




					free4pc.org


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Currently I have Z906, which only supports 2 channel PCM, DTS Surround, Dolby Digital Live!, this has nothing to do with SPDIF hardware limits.
> Directly, there is no upgrade, and my Realtek SPDIF can send all encoded formats (even ones Z906 doesn't support).
> 
> I only gain multichannel PCM, and only because OEM's are still catching up to SPDIF's full potential.
> ...


o this is cool what is the diffrence between dtsx:E1 and E2 and so DTSX:hometheater shows up but every time i select it it kicks back to interactive once i close the settings opens the store page every time i select hometheater even tho i have have the app and a licence i can test it fine it works just wont stick for some some reason might be somthing to do with sound unbound app still not seeing spdif as hdmi cuz you cant activate hometheater in the dts app only shows up in control panel you can set it test it and works great but then when you close settings it reverts back all the other formats seem to be working great and passthrough with no issues


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

You will need to switch SPDIF to stereo using 'DTS Settings', in order to remove the Interactive APO.

1. Open 'FX Config' and select SPDIF, then on the right, press copy GUID.
2. Right click 'Stereo.reg', and replace BOTH {DEVICE-ID} with the copy.
3. Disable SPDIF, via sound settings, then apply the .reg.
4. Enable SPDIF via sound settings.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You will need to switch SPDIF to stereo using 'DTS Settings', in order to remove the Interactive APO.
> 
> 1. Open 'FX Config' and select SPDIF, then on the right, press copy GUID.
> 2. Right click 'Stereo.reg', and replace BOTH {DEVICE-ID} with the copy.
> ...


do you have a link to that app again and ill try it now also so your saying i have to revert to stereo to get homtheater to work so is home theater true multichannel or just an upmix?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

Its inside the DTS DCH package, inside Tools. DTS Settings is in the settings folder of the driver download, post 1.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Its inside the DTS DCH package, inside Tools. DTS Settings is in the settings folder of the driver download, post 1.


woops idk how i forgot that im sorry one other question so your saying i have to revert to stereo to get homtheater to work so is home theater true multichannel or just an upmix?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

When you select Interactive it sets SPDIF to multichannel processing, I would guess Atmos HT and DTS:X HT do the same.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> When you select Interactive it sets SPDIF to multichannel processing, I would guess Atmos HT and DTS:X HT do the same.


ah ok where is stereo.reg i have not seen that one


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> DTS Settings
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> ...


ok so i did all that but home theater still wont stick everytime i close it kicks back to 2 channel store page also still comes up every time i try to activate it


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

I don't have Win11, but on Win10, on SPDIF, if I select Atmos it sticks. So there must be an issue somewhere.

Do you have time for TeamViewer? in say 20 minutes?


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I don't have Win11, but on Win10, on SPDIF, if I select Atmos it sticks. So there must be an issue somewhere.
> 
> Do you have time for TeamViewer? in say 20 minutes


ya we can do that do you have discord


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

Of course, message sent.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Of course, message sent.


great i responed


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

Update on above (sorry a little late):

The issue is unresolved, however I will be investigating and possibly will be sending emails to certain companies.
However, instead I delivered the next best thing, a fully working Interactive:X, with E-APO upmixing.

If you have a SPDIF or HDMI receiver that supports 'DTS Audio' or 'DTS-HD', you can use this package.
If you have HDMI that supports DTS:X, make sure the receiver is set to passthrough.

Interactive:X - A combination of DTS:X Ultra multichannel + DTS Interactive (5.1 HW, 7.1 Virtual).

----

Windows 10 Atmos test, note there is no DTS:X HT on Win10:








						Dolby Atmos - SPDIF
					

Watch "Dolby Atmos - SPDIF" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



On Win11, ajf64 got format not supported with Atmos.

====

Here is something I have sat on for a while, but have not said anything until now.

Either Microsoft is very dumb with SPDIF, and even HDMI for that matter when it comes to DirectSound, or companies like DTS-Dolby don't like the fact it pretty much takes them out.
Given that SPDIF is capable of 15 PCM channels @ 192k, at the lowest end (consumer), with TOSLink 2.0 @ 125Mbit/s max. Currently you only need 25Mbit/s.

The slowest TOSLink 2.0 module is 20Mbit/s, which covers all formats, including most of DTS-HD MA (24.5mbps), which is rarely that size.


Wikipedia claim that: "IEC 61937-3: defines how to transmit Dolby Digital (AC-3) and Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitstreams via an IEC 60958/61937 (S/PDIF) interface".
And then later: "However, the S/PDIF interface has insufficient bandwidth to transport Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitstreams at the 3.0Mbit/s data rate specified by HD DVD".

According to Wikipedia, HD-DVD was released in 2006, and yet I can find info on TOSLink @ 125mbps from 2008, only 2 years later (here and here).
HDMI ARC, which came out in 2009, has a maximum bitrate of 1Mbit/s, eARC (2018) and HDMI-DiplayPort are 37Mbit/s.

Also note, SPDIF has no set bitrate, and its set by the hardware that is used, 125Mbit/s is roughly equal to 27 x 192k.

Can anyone name an operating system, HDMI version and GPU that does 11.1 PCM @ 192k?

Realtek 889 PCM is capable of the following:

PCM bitrate: 9.216 Mbit/s @ 192 kHz
Audio channels: 2
Number of audio programs per bitstream: 2
Sample rate: 32, 44.1, 48, 88.2, 96 or 192 kHz

Dolby Digital Plus is capable of the following:

Coded bitrate: 0.032 to 6.144 Mbit/s
Audio channels: 1.0 to 15.1
Number of audio programs per bitstream: 8
Sample rate: 32, 44.1 or 48 kHz




----

A man walks into an AV shop, and asks for a good SPDIF device to go along with his TOSLink cable that specifies all formats supported and runs at 125 Mbps, that he just purchased.

Sales man: No sorry sir, I dictate you cannot use SPDIF, because I quote "It does have the bitrate for lossless formats." I can sell you HDMI which runs at 37 Mbps.
Customer: WTF! How am I meant to get 12 channels (11.1) in PCM @ 192k (55.3 Mbps) with only 37 Mbps?
Sales man: I can sell you some multichannel spatial tech, which requires specific hardware and a license, or you can use digital encoding + license.
Customer: Double WTF!

====

@ajf64, with Win11 on SPDIF, with the added formats, if I select either DTS:X HT or Atmos HT, in both cases the store opens on the app.
I don't get the 'format not supported' error that you do, so I believe there is an issue with Windows it's self.

I have forgotten if the install was an update from 10, a fresh Win11 might be needed.
I will continue to look into DTS:X HT on SPDIF, another few posts here.

You can tell the license based restriction has been intentionally programmed, because SPDIF does not have DTS-HD normally, and will not show DTS:X HT.
The same can be said for DTS:X Ultra, and if I remember correctly, the Sound Unbound decoders, they don't work on SPDIF, by programming.

Again you can tell the programming is intentional, as any driver with DTS:X Ultra, never has it on SPDIF, and its denied if you try.
The PCM portion of SPDIF is no different to Speakers or HDMI, PCM is PCM, APO's are PCM processors.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Update on above (sorry a little late):
> 
> The issue is unresolved, however I will be investigating and possibly will be sending emails to certain companies.
> However, instead I delivered the next best thing, a fully working Interactive:X, with E-APO upmixing.
> ...


 seems kinda dumb cuz the added format's work just fine with passthrough and the decoders seem to work for unbound just not the encoders


----------



## erpguy53 (Feb 5, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> Product Support | Acer United States
> Hmmm This Audio Driver want to say something but its huge 1GB. so i did not try.
> 
> View attachment 234961



this Realtek UAD 6.0.9247.1 driver from Acer has DTSXUltraHSA v1.10.9.0 instead of 1.10.1.0 (almost 1Gb)

edit - this Realtek UAD 6.0.9282.1 from Gigabyte has updated DTS preset files


----------



## sebus (Feb 5, 2022)

DriVE654 said:


> Hello Ferather, a side question about DTS - is it possible to purchase their license outside of MS Store as I'm on an LTSC branch of Windows hence no Store at all?
> I mean, is it possible to order some key/license file and place it to the appropriate folder so that DTS detects and utilizes it?
> Thanks!


Why not just install store on LTSC?
Visit https://forums.mydigitallife.net/ to learn how

Just a simple question (after reading most of the 39 pages):
Should the drivers work with ie this ?

Thanks

sebus


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2022)

@ajf64, Indeed very bad move an all companies (not just DTS), as far as I know even official Dolby-Nahimic-other drivers don't have it on SPDIF.
The last time I checked the decoders did not decode multichannel to SPDIF, but they may have fixed that (using Photos app).

@sebus, It should do, although that's a USB version you will likely have to convert it to HDAUDIO.
My HDMI extractor is programmed with DTS:X Ultra + Interactive (Interactive:X).

To use this driver, you must first have a Realtek, if you do not have a Realtek, use this Ultra pack here.


----------



## sebus (Feb 5, 2022)

It is possible to "convert" USB Audio to HDAUDIO ?

What would be a recommended USB device?

Thanks

sebus


----------



## Ferather (Feb 5, 2022)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4638174, DTS Settings here.
You only need the 'HDAUDIO' parts, you dont need the first 3 keys that have the value 0x0000000 (0).

I cannot recommend a USB converter, I have never used one, I am sorry.

====

New Potplayer folder, includes the settings (preset) I am using: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/4pco3j68atfei/Potplayer

====

Sound processes CPU check, also note discord uses quite a bit of CPU. I am using SPDIF only.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4638174, DTS Settings here.
> You only need the 'HDAUDIO' parts, you dont need the first 3 keys that have the value 0x0000000 (0).
> 
> I cannot recommend a USB converter, I have never used one, I am sorry.
> ...


is that with sound upmix enabled?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes, everything on, with Stereo Mix linked to SPDIF (muted stream), and with E-APO upmixing.



I meant Gbps on discord, just noticed myself, rofl. Here is idle but with apps open.



----

Some ALC's and receivers may power down SPDIF if there is no audio, resulting in a pop.
The pop is at the start and-or end of audio, 'Stereo Mix' prevents this (always on).

My ALC 889 and Z906 don't have this issue, I just prefer the decode light always on.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes, everything on, with Stereo Mix linked to SPDIF (muted stream), and with E-APO upmixing.
> 
> View attachment 235510
> 
> ...


can you check usage at idle with no apps running or nothing also check your voltage cpuz is prob best for your cpu


----------



## Ferather (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## ajf64 (Feb 7, 2022)

that seems about right new chips are so finicky weird tho i do remember those fx chips down clocking more give it a shot with upmix disabled and see what your idle voltage and frequency are


----------



## Ferather (Feb 7, 2022)

As far As I know the FX doesn't go down further than .920v.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> As far As I know the FX doesn't go down further than .920v.


ya your right i looked it up after to compare idle voltage funny thing fx is about 5 times higher then ryzen 2


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

Indeed I need to upgrade, funny part is, I mostly just need a better GPU, but still the newer tech is going to be better. However I always go for direct upgrades.

I take the detailed specs of my current hardware, for example the CPU, and check the cache's, number of cores, speed and so on.
The next CPU I buy, will have the same or higher (or in some cases lower) values, not worse in any way.

Anyhow, 21H2 got a cumulative update, and the audio system seems to be updated, but not upgraded (like Win11).



====

On a side note, I have had a few TeamViewer sessions where for some reason the user installed both packs (not as an update).

>> If you are using this pack, with your Realtek, you don't need the Ultra pack.

The Ultra pack is a separate pack for those who need a specific Realtek driver, or have no Realtek at all.


Edit: The main package was re-uploaded, and the quick update was those who previously installed it.

====

Tips for new users:

Double click 'Install', no need to right click then admin (wont work anyhow).
You will be asked for permission for each step, no hidden nasties.

[Main]: DTS Interactive (X) on SPDIF | [Alternative]: Stereo on SPDIF.

You can also switch between using the 'DTS Settings', ask if you need help.

----

If you are using Potplayer and fancy PCM direct without fiddling with SPDIF, use WASAPI exclusive.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 9, 2022)

ya i went from a fx-6300 and a r9 390 to a 3900x with a 6900xt performance leap was well worth the investment but i got a really long time out of my system infact i gave it to my nephew and hes still gaming on it so your still good for a while


----------



## Ferather (Feb 9, 2022)

I would keep it just for the ALC889, plus the FX and R series does everything without delay, just lacks on the gaming side in terms of current specs and performance available.

 




In Win11, you will see all the SPDIF sample rates your device supports, in Win10, its a set range for some reason.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 10, 2022)

hmm thats pretty wierd kinda crazy how the realtek audio engine has basicly not changed in 15 years lol just slight tweaks and variations


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 10, 2022)

Sin razon aparente "Realtek audio control" ha dejado de funcionar, lo he desinstalado/reinstalado y tampoco funciona ¿que puedo hacer?.

Saludos.

Solucionado cambiando dos servicios a automatico:

1 - RPC
2 - Realtek

Saludos.

P.D.: Busque en Google ;-):


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

There are two services, one that starts from 'Startup', the other is a service, both must be active.




I would guess Windows update may have installed a driver?

----

@ajf64, when is the last time you have seen a top quality professional soundcard with HDMI and not SPDIF In-Out?
Its also very easy to add a TOSLink module to a GPU, although most of the space is taken, it should still fit.

Also note my ALC 889 from 2008 has content protection for full rate lossless HD-DVD and Blueray (and more).
Still we have to wait for DTS-Dolby and even Wikipedia to update from 1983 to 2008+ with SPDIF.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ferather said:


> There are two services, one that starts from 'Startup', the other is a service, both must be active.
> 
> View attachment 236077
> View attachment 236078
> ...


honestly i was just at micro center looking at them and even the top of the line creative for like 400$ is only spdif they didnt have any that offered hdmi and i tested just like your spdif mine can handle bit rates much higher then any of those codecs so im with you its 100% possible i mean the formats you added pass through perfectly but i have a feeling gpu audio is ment to replace sound cards completly i mean no one is putting any research and development in to high quality sound cards anymore its all gpu at this point i have yet to use my gpu for sound


----------



## Ferather (Feb 10, 2022)

It's all silly m8, GPU's are pretty much the only devices using HDMI, and they are no different to a dedicated £XXX card, it's still a PCM processor and passthrough device.
HDMI audio is still miles behind the capability of SPDIF and TOSLink 2.0, slower, some loss and with less reach. Silly to have to convert HDMI to TOSlink.

As I said, GPU OEM's should add a TOSLink module, which utilizes a bitrate the device can handle, or runs at the full rate (125mbps).
Windows accepts the added formats to SPDIF, and they work in the same way as an EDID when ticked.

I am taking note at the fact Microsoft have made changes that favour SPDIF's actual potential, it seems to detect the digital converters total channels.
Windows 11 is better at detecting SPDIF hardware, and if I remember correctly, when I converted SPDIF to HDMI, HDCP was supported.

Windows 11 also fully detected my ALC 889's capability with SPDIF in terms of sample rates, whereas Win10 does not.

====

If companies want to make interfaces have specific licenses in order to get steady funding, fine, but make all interfaces licensable.
Any APO's that works on 'Speakers', will also work on SPDIF and HDMI devices, without effecting passthrough.

In short, any PCM APO-DSP-Other (even E-APO) processors also work on other PCM capable devices, and more money is made.




I would buy it all if I could, but still. True HT, 0ms delay.

----

Both Dolby and DTS can bundle their PCM software with a GPU, which is licensed, and paid for on purchase.
There is no need to restrict PCM enhancers (APO-DSP), to certain interfaces, when its all PCM.

As far as I know both companies support direct decoding to PCM, such as 'Speakers'.
Reading through DTS APO4, it has support for 12 channel processing.

====

Added 'No Panel Policy' to the 'Settings and Utility' folder, if you have issues with Windows driver updates:
How to disable automatic driver updates on Windows 10, or find similar web guides.

Updated 'DTS Settings', also in the 'Settings and Utility' folder.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 11, 2022)

i think it was more the issue that not all toslinks are created = and all the development and money went behind hdmi basicly makeing toslink more or less pointless tho every tv still has one but the ones in tv are often shit compared to ones in good av receivers
 and pc sound cards


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2022)

Far from pointless when TOSLink supersedes HDMI audio specs, HDMI 2.0+ only recently got 1536k total aggregate samples.

If we go with 15 channels at the consumer level SPDIF (not TOSLink), it would be 2880k total aggregate samples.
If we go with max speed TOSLink 2.0 (20-125), 125mbps would be 5184k total aggregate samples.

Given that HDMI audio max's out at 37mbps, it can do no more than 8 x192, 1536k, not enough bitrate to do more.



 



----

If you are building a unit that did 15 channels with SPDIF, you will be using TOSLink 2.0, it would require ~70mbps.





----

TOSLink SMI destroys eARC specs for duplex, return. Here are some images from Toshiba (2008).





====

Top companies should stick to PCM processing, and their formats for file size and lower streaming bandwidth, since that's what they are for.
They would make more money if they made the PCM software, and passthrough available to all interfaces on my PC.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 12, 2022)

problem is the cost in inolved when they can just have one output that dose both video and audio really seems it was all do to manufatures wanting to just remove a port due to cost savings then anything else becouse if it was all about audio quality then seperateing audio from the video would be the best way to go to optimize sound quality but we all know its always about someone being able to make a few bucks the port its self is far from usless but economics and no standardization due to everyone droping ship for the cheaper option has rendered it so


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2022)

I understand the purpose of video and audio in one link, but the whole one can the other cannot, due to bandwidth as the explanation, its the other way around.
As far as I can tell, TOSLink is cheaper overall, however, it's very easy to clone the audio data from HDMI to TOSLink, without SPDIF.

A GPU very easily can utilize a TOSLink module and work as an HDMI device, without issues, its not the hardware.
Think of wired internet, the delay, the maximum speed and range, vs fiber optic internet.

Imagine a digital coaxial cable, that run-has the specifications of HDMI.

----

Here is a HDMI hybrid cable that uses OM3 multi-mode fibre optic cable in order to do video at the required bandwidth.
Sadly, this does not upgrade the system to OM3, they exist to increase the range of the cable.

----

Another question is, content protection only 'seems' to apply in digital cases, and not to analogue audio.
So why does my ALC 889 from 2008, have content protection for Blu-ray, HD-DVD, so on?

The only digital interface it has is SPDIF, and I cant find much on analogue.

====

Re-structured the main directory (see post 1). Ask if you need help with the optional files.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 13, 2022)

im going to just say i think it all comes down to money and how much a company can make and if they dont need to add an extra port and can save the money on it but still charge the same they are prob just going to do that


----------



## Ferather (Feb 13, 2022)

The only thing I have against HDMI is the conductive cable, its specs and grounding requirements. What bothers me the most is the misinformation that SPDIF-TOSLink hardware cant do what HDMI can.
It's the complete opposite, in fact, HDMI is essentially an alternative to SPDIF, Its using NRZ and BMC as the digital data signal, same as SPDIF, and NRZ the same as any network.

Given that OM3 optical increases the range of HDMI, it should instead, go the route, or in fact use, SPDIF, as it has no bitrate limit (limited by the hardware).
HDMI exists mostly to output video, this is where the main focus and updates go, HDMI can still use optical for audio, in one cable.

Sounds cards don't produce a video feed, and I believe a video feed is mandatory for standard HDMI.
Apply Ohms law to an optical situation, and then test the speed of light vs electricity.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 15, 2022)

Tengo un problema al usar los auriculares activando DTS:X y jugando The Division 2, el sonido se escucha distorsionado y me obliga a dejar de usarlo.

Aparte DTS: X Ultra no funciona con mis altavoces externos "rca" Creative Inspire 5800 ¿solo funciona con cable fibra optica?.

Saludos.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

No estoy seguro de por qué Sound Unbound hace eso, es la primera vez que lo escucho, lamentablemente Sound Unbound está fuera de mi control, viene tal cual.
Si fuera el controlador, podría investigarlo, pero Sound Unbound puede funcionar sin un controlador, es independiente.

Los dispositivos que no son de Realtek deben programarse con la 'Configuración DTS' para que funcionen.
Intente apagar Ultra (botón de apagado en la parte inferior) y pruebe Sound Unbound solo.

Avísame si eso ayuda.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 17, 2022)

*Update*: DTS DCH 6.0.9305.1 (*Signed*), Realtek update + Polished driver .inf files, see 'RTK Panel.txt' in 'Tools', to unlock DTS features in the Realtek app.
See post 1 for the file downloads and full guide, if you need help, even with installing, please ask, double click  'Install' to run it.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> *Update*: DTS DCH 6.0.9305.1 (*Signed*), Realtek update + Polished driver .inf files, see 'RTK Panel.txt' in 'Tools', to unlock DTS features in the Realtek app.
> See post 1 for the file downloads and full guide, if you need help, even with installing, please ask, double click  'Install' to run it.


is that for stereo upmix dts settings or interactive as well


----------



## Ferather (Feb 18, 2022)

Its a Realtek update, and the Realtek APO is on all endpoints (Speakers, Headphones, SPDIF, HDMI, Bluetooth). I completed the driver inf files, and have set code to manually register.
This means when you uninstall the driver, all information that is added is now removed, and registry cleaning is far less required (opposed to previously).

Unlocking the features with the Realtek app is now optional (and differs with each device), which you register optionally.
Because the registration (RTK Panel.txt) is manual, you should run a registry cleaner after uninstall.

----

If you use CCleaner, you can backup the changes it will make, so you can restore it, if something goes wrong.


----------



## ajf64 (Feb 19, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Its a Realtek update, and the Realtek APO is on all endpoints (Speakers, Headphones, SPDIF, HDMI, Bluetooth). I completed the driver inf files, and have set code to manually register.
> This means when you uninstall the driver, all information that is added is now removed, and registry cleaning is far less required (opposed to previously).
> 
> Unlocking the features with the Realtek app is now optional (and differs with each device), which you register optionally.
> ...


ok cool ill take a look at it this weekend


----------



## Ferather (Feb 19, 2022)

I quickly added the cleanup to the main package. Registry cleaning is now optional, the package will now auto-clean.
I still don't accept donates, instead buy yourself a nice and full Sound Unbound license.

----

If you are using speakers with the retail Sound Unbound, enable Headphones:X, then set headphones to none.
You can use all 8 active DTS:X Ultra modes with all of the Sound Unbound modes, or without.

You can also turn off Ultra by pressing the power button, at the bottom.


----------



## jose_luis (Feb 19, 2022)

> Intente apagar Ultra (botón de apagado en la parte inferior) y pruebe Sound Unbound solo.


Si hago esto no hay problemas de sonido pero es muy raro, tendre que dejar de usar estas mejoras.

Gracias por la ayuda ;-).


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 19, 2022)

on my system, dts:x ultra just won't do anything, it opens, but the effects aren't working (Tried both yours and alan's)


----------



## Ferather (Feb 20, 2022)

@vsdfg, replace the files in 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x' with these ones.
Some OEM configurations and Laptops don't like the newer files.

Stop the DTS service, transfer, start the service.


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 20, 2022)

Now your driver won't install at all so can't even try


----------



## Ferather (Feb 20, 2022)

Did you make sure you fully uninstalled all previous packages and then 'pnputil' (see post 1), if you still have an issue, the issue is somehow at your end.
The basic installer I compiled simply uses only pnputil to install the driver and files, which is normal, and cannot be changed in anyway.

If I look at Alan's thread, I can see many people saying his driver doesn't install, I guess similar has happened.


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 20, 2022)

The issue is on my end? Doubt it, I just fresh instealled and still same. Latest windows 11 Dev

only a dts inf gets installed, no realtek stuff


----------



## Ferather (Feb 20, 2022)

What does the device say at the moment? In sound settings, Realtek, DTS DCH or High Definition?


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 20, 2022)

default microsoft "high definition". after running the installer I only have a dts inf in driver store.

This is only with the latest dev build, your driver used to work, except I didn't know I had to replace files


----------



## Ferather (Feb 21, 2022)

That's very odd, I have not changed the way the installer works from the previous versions, do you have time for TeamViewer tomorrow?


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 21, 2022)

"odd"... on a z390-f, I'm not even supposed to use dtsx ultra

BUT when I tried virtual surround from dolby atmos for speakers app it was better than sonic studio's, so I wanna give dtsx ultra a try

I will try again next build. on 22557.1 there is no way to install your driver.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 22, 2022)

It's not the Z390-F, 22557.1? I guess that's Win11? I installed Win11 last month and had no issues installing the driver.
I'm confused to be honest, I am not sure why you cannot install, I can only TeamViewer to find out why.

I have taken note of the complaint, I will look into it when the issue is available to me.

====

Edit, It is possible to use DTS APO4 and Interactive with Microsoft drivers, see here, ask if you need help.

Install (double click) > Setup endpoints (Speakers, Headphones) via .reg file > restart.
You can replace files before installing with that pack, no drivers.

====

Here is the difference between the older licensed Sound Unbound, and the current retail version.





Would be better if the spatial mode was called Sound Unbound.

----



You can use the DTS:X Ultra app, with or without Sound Unbound.

----

Note: When in multichannel mode (and Interactive), stereo features will disable.



Slightly older video of me downloading from the store.


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 22, 2022)

Also doesn't work

Every second dealing with this modded driver is a waste of time, and I get more and more angry.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 22, 2022)

Will have to do a TeamViewer it seems, if you have time, you can run it without installing it, and have your firewall and so on, on.
Message me, and we can see what the problem is, and if it can be fixed easily. I wont take more time than is needed.


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 23, 2022)

managed to test it, terrible.

Who would have thought sonic studio 3 is better than dts:x, or dolby for speakers (except virtual surround, better with dolby) from alan's package. I think if you don't actually have a dts:x mobo it will sound like shit. There is no point in downlaoding your driver, or alan's XD just my two cents


----------



## pyuras (Feb 24, 2022)

Is it possible to setup a Headphones endpoint in this driver? If so, how?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 24, 2022)

@pyuras, yes, use 'DTS Settings' from the main directory, and apply 'Stereo' to the headphones, if its a USB device, see the second part of this post.



-----

@vsdfg, I dont have a DTS:X mobo, in fact my mobo is from 2012, and  ALC 889 from 2008. All endpoints sounds good here.
If I disable the DTS APO4 service and then restart, the audio quality drops, as it disables the DTS APO (APO4).

It's not my fault you have issues adding the certificate to your Windows, you said you had it working.
I don't understand is how the certificate was missing, if installed and working previously.

Edit: So essentially you have tried both the previous and new way to install the certificate, but then got it work, what did you do?
When I asked you to right click and install the .inf files, you said you got a certificate issue, even after both methods.

Where did the installed certificate go from the first install, that you said you did, and what did you do to fix it?
I have had similar messages in the past with this issue, Windows bug, would be nice to know.

----

I am taking a break for a short period, I re-uploaded 6.0.9305.1 with an improved way to install the certificate.
If you are already using 6.0.9305.1, you don't need to re-install, or take any further action.


----------



## vsdfg (Feb 24, 2022)

I solved by installing dtsx with alan package and then your files in system32/dts, but any of the presets and effects are very bad. Considering I have an SS3 motherboard I should stick to that. It's bad but not as apps from alan's package (well except sonic studio but at that point I'm  better served with mokichu's)


----------



## pyuras (Feb 24, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @pyuras, yes, use 'DTS Settings' from the main directory, and apply 'Stereo' to the headphones, if its a USB device, see the second part of this post.



Actually, my headphones are connected to the front panel of my case, it's not a USB device.

I have a USB headset (the PS5 one) and it works perfectly.

On Alan's driver I can just select the phone on windows devices to switch to my front panel connected headphone. Is there a way to do something similar with your driver?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 25, 2022)

@vsdfg, the presets are not great but the OEM ones are not generic, I have made my preset as generic as possible. Did you try my version? I am guessing you used AAF-Other?
@pyuras, normally I just separate headphones from shared to individual endpoints, using 'Device Settings' in the Realtek app, which does not need programming.

If I separate headphones from shared, the endpoint is already built according to the driver, which includes DTS APO4.

----

@vsdfg, some further thoughts, I am happy for you to use the 'OEM-Laptop' files, I would guess DTS stopped supporting those OEM configs due to programming and overheads.
However, if you are using AAF or another DTS preset, you should ideally complain to them so changes are made, for example Acer if its an original Acer preset.

You can thank @Bryan Ü, for testing and archiving those files, personally I am using a mainstream device with HRTF support, and more features.

As a side note I have noticed _some_ of the newer Asus presets are almost identical to my own, I can also see which FX they turned off.
If you are lucky with whichever Asus models use those presets, you should end up with a preset similar to my own.

====

'DTS Settings' is to program third party devices (not Realtek), for example AMD GPU (HDMI), USB-Bluetooth Headphones, and some virtual devices (such as virtual audio cable).
All Realtek related endpoints are pre-built, this includes SPDIF, Realtek HDMI, Realtek Bluetooth, and so on, no programming or extra steps are required.

The 'Preset.reg' is more to quickly reset the APO registry data on that endpoint, DTS APO4 will already build this for you on each endpoint.
If for example a USB device is not working, even after applying 'Stereo.reg', it will need to be converted to 'HDAUDIO'.

'DTS Settings' can also be used to toggle DTS Interactive on-off on a digital endpoint such as HDMI-SPDIF.

----

Feel free to tune or change the preset, if you want to view or tune the one installed, open the .xml file, ideally tune it to your main device.
As mentioned I have made it generic as possible, focusing on both quality and speed (even stereo is instant with effects on).

For the better part use 'Music' or 'Automatic', the other modes are intended for their purpose.
Each mode is nearly identicle in setup, the major exception is the spatial mode.

====

Here is a quick guide to fully initialise DTS APO4 on digital interfaces:

> I Noticed a bug with DTS APO4 and digital interfaces (not officially supported), if you stop the service and then restart the computer, it forgets and does not fully setup.

I am using the 'External Speakers' optional on SPDIF, however, first switch to 'Speakers' (analogue), then open 'FX Config' and 'Regedit'.
Using 'FX Config' to get your devices GUID, in 'Regedit' navigate to: 'HKLM\SOFTWARE\DTS\APO\{DEVICE-ID}'

Set the 'initcount' count  to 0, then switch from 'Speakers' to SPDIF or HDMI. DTS should now configure as 'External Speakers'.
This change is permanent unless you stop the service and then restart your computer, as mentioned.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Mar 1, 2022)

https://www.microsoft.com/store/productId/9NXRNTFLMPTF

Interesting.It is not even lauching for me

@Ferather it has lisence too.​


----------



## MichiW (Mar 1, 2022)

Is the Realtek Audio Console in the package included?I have activated DTS Interactive but there is no Audio Console or something like that


----------



## ajf64 (Mar 1, 2022)

MichiW said:


> Is the Realtek Audio Console in the package included?I have activated DTS Interactive but there is no Audio Console or something like that


you can just download it from microsoft store but he has the app in one of his download links under additional apps


----------



## Ferather (Mar 2, 2022)

@MichiW, You can see the apps folder in post 1, or download it manually, see the manual guide in the same apps folder, as mentioned by @ajf64 (thanks for your post).
See the provided 'RTK Panel.txt' to modify your ALC policy* (policy edit tab, at the bottom) and add full support to the Realtek Console.

@Bryan Ü, noted, if you get it working lets us know if you find it better with your headphones, or earbuds.
Not all headphones and speakers (and even ALC) are the same, and vary.


* Not required if you are using the 'DTS Full' policy.









						Realtek Policy
					

Watch "Realtek Policy" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## MichiW (Mar 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @MichiW, You can see the apps folder in post 1, or download it manually, see the manual guide in the same apps folder, as mentioned by @ajf64 (thanks for your post).
> See the provided 'RTK Panel.txt' to modify your ALC policy* (policy edit tab, at the bottom) and add full support to the Realtek Console.
> 
> @Bryan Ü, noted, if you get it working lets us know if you find it better with your headphones, or earbuds.
> ...


Thanks, i missed that "apps" link


----------



## ajf64 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @MichiW, You can see the apps folder in post 1, or download it manually, see the manual guide in the same apps folder, as mentioned by @ajf64 (thanks for your post).
> See the provided 'RTK Panel.txt' to modify your ALC policy* (policy edit tab, at the bottom) and add full support to the Realtek Console.
> 
> @Bryan Ü, noted, if you get it working lets us know if you find it better with your headphones, or earbuds.
> ...


i got your back buddy


----------



## Bryan Ü (Mar 3, 2022)

i only see black background after logo.
even after deleting some files.

lets see which type of software dolby create after uwp being disappearated.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 3, 2022)

Currently I am away from my main computer for another few weeks, but I will take a quick look at the official Dolby system and driver when I am back.
I would guess the license part you posted is more like a license service, which validates a license on the system.

Direct UWP manipulation is near impossible to do, its very well designed.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Mar 4, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> i only see black background after logo.
> even after deleting some files.
> 
> lets see which type of software dolby create after uwp being disappearated.


It came preinstalled on  Surface Book 3 according to user.
unfortunately i cant download driver am low on data.
@Ferather
Use MSIX Hero to run uwp app manually/ from its entry point.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 25, 2022)

I am still on a break from drivers and driver packs, however as you all know its not urgent, as there are no major bugs.
If you would like to update the DTS APO and tech files manually feel free (stop all audio services).

Also feel free to personalize the DTS preset .xml file, its unlocked on SPDIF-HDMI.

----

E-APO VST Stereo Upmixer - By: @itsalic


----------



## Ferather (Mar 29, 2022)

I noticed the other day, with analogue 5.1-7.1 (multichannel), and opening Sound Unbound, it will by default enable stereo spatial (Ultra for stereo).
Windows it's self has a coding fault, where changing to spatial from multichannel sets the device mostly to stereo, but not fully.

It sets the SFX, MFX, EFX correctly to 2 channel, but does adjust the number of attached speakers in the registry.
If you open the Ultra app, it will still display 'Multichannel' mode, and you may get audio issues.

I will post on the Microsoft forums, I have noticed it also happens on HDMI via the right click menu (system tray) on Win10.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Apr 23, 2022)

any idea what this is?


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 24, 2022)

I just test all kind of drivers to enable DTS 5.1 or DDL 5.1 and nothing works for me, except this DTS DCH Driver for Realtek [DTS:X] from Feather.

My hardware its:
ALC887/897 - Realtek 7.1 Surround Sound High Definition Audio CODEC* https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-C.../TUF-Gaming/TUF-GAMING-Z690-PLUS-D4/techspec/
Yamaha RX-V659 connected via S PDIF.
Windows 11.





My questions are:

1 - Its normal that i cant use spacial sound ? When i select it it backs to disable.

2 - I just only install the driver and nothing more. Should i use DTS Preset Installer.7z or DTS Settings.7z ? Anything from TOOLS folder too? To improve my audio?

3 - How can i enable DTS 5.1?

4 - Would be possible add Dolby in future release?

Thank you very much for this work, as i told you its the only driver in internet that works for my setup.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks to the brilliant @Ferather I have started a live web radio stream with a Universal (Re)Mastering Chain applied - you can hear it in action here: https://y.dog/yDog 

Dat DTS:X Ultra. Also special shoutout to 2 other guys who enabled Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2022)

@Axel_Moore, sorry for my late response, I have been busy recently.

1 - On SPDIF, yes, DTS Interactive is 5.1 for digital out (SPDIF, HDMI)*, the Sound Unbound spatial modes are for stereo only (2 channel).
     DTS:X Ultra will apply multichannel effects to SPDIF, HDMI (and analogue), the app will display that its in multichannel mode.

2 - To improve your audio, no, they are used optionally, you could use the 'External Speakers' package on SPDIF.

3 - Its already enabled on SPDIF if you have selected 'Main' as the install, else its set to stereo on 'Alternative'.

4 - Possibly, as a separate extension package, not part of the main driver.


* HDMI audio is SPDIF, just another type of connector, like coaxial. Extra note, you will hear 8 channels with 6 speakers (Interactive).

For best audio experience, and lowest possible delay, use optical, with the right modules it can do up to 125mbps.


----------



## emanresu (Apr 25, 2022)

I think DTS folding is 1536kbit/s * 8 then? Should be something close to 125 mbps/s which is max, like you described


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2022)

It's downmixed to 6 channels pre-encoder, so DTS Interactive is still handling 6 channels as normal. Hardware spatial.
Also note the final bitrate of an encoder, and the final bitrate of SPDIF-TOSLink are not the same.









						SPDIF - Sony/Philips Digital Interface
					

Decided to post some info I found.  ----  S/PDIF (tech-faq.com) - "Although the SPDIF protocol doesn’t specific a max resolution or data rate, the equipment which uses the SPDIF connectors has to determine the data rate..." S/PDIF - Wikipedia - "...has no defined data rate. Instead, the data is...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 25, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Axel_Moore, sorry for my late response, I have been busy recently.
> 
> 1 - On SPDIF, yes, DTS Interactive is 5.1 for digital out (SPDIF, HDMI)*, the Sound Unbound spatial modes are for stereo only (2 channel).
> DTS:X Ultra will apply multichannel effects to SPDIF, HDMI (and analogue), the app will display that its in multichannel mode.
> ...



Thank you very much for your response, yes my yamaha detects 5.1 dts signal and i can boost 2 channels stereo content with sorruound enhanced to make it 5.1 adding Dolby Pro Logic IIx.

Could you explain me what does DTS Preset.reg from you settings and utilities folder?


----------



## Ferather (Apr 25, 2022)

That's not really needed at all, but its there in case you edit the registry. It sounds like you want to tune something, hehe.

You can edit and modify the preset.xml, found in 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x'.
Cut the file, then paste it on your desktop, edit it then replace, and restart.

In general, once you have installed the driver, there is nothing special to do, unless you want-can unlock the Realtek app.


----------



## Axel_Moore (Apr 25, 2022)

Ok! Thanks.


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 27, 2022)

Hello, i’m not a newbie since i already installed the whole driver a lotta times. 
I need advice for what concerning audio configuration. 
My purpose is to have a fully 7.1 setup on my headphones (AKG k612 Pro) + better sound quality through my Hi-Fi (Denon AVR-1705) 6.1 Receiver + Bose Acoustimass 5 series III (2.1). 
What configuration you advise? I’m currently Running on 48000 Khz 24bit for having the Spatial Audio DTS:x Ultra , but i noticed that using Dolby Digital (supported by my receiver) The audio quality is better. 
My problem is that i have to connect my headphones onto my Receiver, because if i set the Spatial Audio on the Headphones in windows 10 the volume is so low and i actually have not the money to buy a whole amp for the Heafphones . 
Can you suggest me a configuration?
Thanks a lot for helping me . Bye


----------



## ajf64 (Apr 27, 2022)

dongeg97 said:


> Hello, i’m not a newbie since i already installed the whole driver a lotta times.
> I need advice for what concerning audio configuration.
> My purpose is to have a fully 7.1 setup on my headphones (AKG k612 Pro) + better sound quality through my Hi-Fi (Denon AVR-1705) 6.1 Receiver + Bose Acoustimass 5 series III (2.1).
> What configuration you advise? I’m currently Running on 48000 Khz 24bit for having the Spatial Audio DTS:x Ultra , but i noticed that using Dolby Digital (supported by my receiver) The audio quality is better.
> ...


seems the head phone port on your pc has a low power dac most likley an easy fix would to just get a half decent usb dac and plug that in to your pc


----------



## dongeg97 (Apr 28, 2022)

The volume on normal using is just good. The problem come when in gaming, when the pc is using spatial audio. The volume turns down a lot when gaming. BTW i didnt find a good solution for my configuration. Im not a pro of Hi-Fi sound, im testing a lot of possibilities, but really cant find the right one for me.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 29, 2022)

@dongeg97, I would use the DAC in your receiver since you already own a high quality DAC. If Dolby Digital sounds better to you go for it.
Ideally you should output multichannel (5.1-7.1, based on receiver and encoder), and plug the headphones into the receiver.

In my case I am using Logitech Z906, so multichannel PCM and encoded audio is output to headphones (plug).


----------



## Zitrish (May 4, 2022)

Hi @Ferather . I have done a fresh Windows 10 installation and since I can't get the same version of your driver that I had installed before, I got the latest one and is working with no issuses, except when I want to change the sound to stereo with your DTS settings (you shared me a couple of registry edit files with on and off for that purpose). I imported the registry but when I try to reset the default format via Realtek Audio Console, nothing change, and if I try in the device properties, I get a Windows error prompt saying "Format no supported by the device" and there is no audio at all.

Has anything changed with the new version? I hope you could help me with this as I need to set the audio on stereo for playing some games that won't work with DTS Interactive.

As always thank your for your work and support!


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 5, 2022)

How can I run Dolby as well as 
dts


----------



## Ferather (May 5, 2022)

@Zitrish: https://streamable.com/4lsbny, not sure where my instructions went in post 1, sorry for the confusion.

@Bryan Ü, you will need to speak to Alan to get his files and instructions at this time.
He confirmed it should work with this pack, but some adapting is needed.


----------



## Zitrish (May 5, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Zitrish: https://streamable.com/4lsbny, not sure where my instructions went in post 1, sorry for the confusion.



Thank you @Ferather. I have a couple of registry edit files that you shared me a year ago, named *DTS Interactive [Off]* and *DTS Interactive [On]*. I don't know if they're the same you are using in the video, but I have tried with these, following your tutorial and I get the error "format not supported by the device when I try to change the format.

Have you update the reg edit files?

By the way, do you still have the version 6.0.9159.1 of the driver? I try to downloaded it with the link I bookmarked but it's down.


----------



## Ferather (May 6, 2022)

The files have likely been updated, or I made them differently for your purpose, Can you send me a link to the files.

Some of the older packages are in the 'previous versions' folder, in the main directly in post 1.
Some have been deleted to due errors, issues within, or un-supported code.


----------



## Zitrish (May 8, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The files have likely been updated, or I made them differently for your purpose, Can you send me a link to the files.
> 
> Some of the older packages are in the 'previous versions' folder, in the main directly in post 1.
> Some have been deleted to due errors, issues within, or un-supported code.


Sure, here is the link with the two files that you shared about a year ago: https://www.mediafire.com/file/lze65umtueys20s/Ferather_reg_edit_DTS_on-off.rar/file

These files work perfectly on 6.0.9159.1 version of the driver.


----------



## Ferather (May 8, 2022)

I don't seem to be able to extract the .rar, but if it's the one that has 'Software/', its now 'Software/DTS/APO/XXXX=0', check using regedit.

If its the above version, you will need to reset all endpoints using 'FX Config', to reset the device.
After you have edited the original .reg files with the updated one, it should work.


----------



## Zitrish (May 8, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I don't seem to be able to extract the .rar, but if it's the one that has 'Software/', its now 'Software/DTS/APO/XXXX=0', check using regedit.
> 
> If its the above version, you will need to reset all endpoints using 'FX Config', to reset the device.
> After you have edited the original .reg files with the updated one, it should work.


Ok, I got it. Now it's working. Thank you so much Ferather!


----------



## gabsvm (May 28, 2022)

Hi @Ferather . Any difference between your pack ans Alan's mod?


----------



## ajf64 (May 28, 2022)

gabsvm said:


> Hi @Ferather . Any difference between your pack ans Alan's mod?


yes his is more streamlined and focused on high quality DTS enchantments through spdif with less of the post processing apps for me its best quality sound you can get from spidf i have seen really the last step he has is full dts:x home theater support on spidf but his driver allows dts:x ultra enhancements on top of dts interactive so you get as close to DTS:X as possible over a normal DTS stream its one of the most light wieght driver packages out atm with some of the highest sound quality really cant go wrong


----------



## Ferather (May 29, 2022)

@gabsvm, What @ajf64 said, (thanks for the kind words), however some people do prefer Dolby and other enhancers, so is it better, yes and no.

For me it is better, and I have focused on delivering best possible audio quality and lowest delay, on both analogue and digital.
Someone who prefers for example Atmos, and also perhaps Sonic studio, would probably pick Alans pack.

Some people have mentioned they prefer the DTS Interactive:X version over DTS:X on HDMI, regardless of compression technology.

----

Some side notes for new users:

The older provided Sound Unbound comes with a license and in an 'as is' state, it will try to set the device to stereo on app open *.
You can use the retail version (purchased from the store) with the driver with full support, this is suggested.

The license you purchase also covers a large portion of the driver its self, and can be used on 10 computers.

If you mostly use multichannel, both apps are largely unused, and are optional, the APO's are still active.


* Can be an issue with analogue multichannel setups, and stereo (2 channel) spatial modes.


----------



## MichiW (Jun 14, 2022)

it is normal when DTS Interactive is installed that i cannot choose "2 channels"? I am getting the message "your device doesnt support...."


----------



## Ferather (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes, the DTS APO enforces 6 channels, you will need the optional files, and Stereo.reg (edited) to switch between APO's, and stereo.
Open 'FX Config', select the SPDIF device and then press 'Copy GUID', edit the .reg replacing both {DEVICE-ID}.

I set the base files as read only, so you will be asked to save another copy, give it a name.

https://streamable.com/4lsbny, once working, re-apply the reg to be safe.

----

If you have E-APO installed, you should also edit the .reg to add its key, or it will be removed, or re-add it via 'FX Config'.

"{d04e05a6-594b-4fb6-a80d-01af5eed7d1d},5"="{EACD2258-FCAC-4FF4-B36D-419E924A6D79}"


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> *特点*：  *DTS:X Ultra* (APO4), *DTS Headphones:X v2* (Sound Unbound), *DTS Interactive:X* (APO4)。
> 
> 主目录：https ://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
> 应用程序：https ://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx
> ...






















你好！感谢您的出色作品以及您对我的问题的认真回复！我重新安装了你的驱动，尝试解锁更多的功能，但是遇到了一些问题，就是插上耳机，外接声音和耳机声音同时播放。



Ferather said:


> *特点*：  *DTS:X Ultra* (APO4), *DTS Headphones:X v2* (Sound Unbound), *DTS Interactive:X* (APO4)。
> 
> 主目录：https ://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
> 应用程序：https ://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx
> ...















						Realtek HD Audio Drivers + Sound Blaster X-fi 5.1 Pro Surround with full Dolby & DTS.
					

Hello Everyone! Here are screens from my actually audio drivers configuration with full Dolby & DTS included. -dolby audio -dolby digital plus -dolby pro logic II -dolby home theatre v4 -dolby digital live -dolby atmos / access -dts sound unbound -dts ultra -dts connect -dts ultrapc II -dts...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




我在这个网站上下载了他的驱动程序，在我的笔记本上成功实现了解锁7.1声道等丰富的功能，就是驱动太老了，也不再更新了，这个有点可惜！


----------



## Ferather (Jun 22, 2022)

Nice work on the policy unlock, some of the steps you could have skipped, simply installing the driver then the policy edit would have been enough.

Set the Realtek panel to separate stream for headphones. https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7.

Note, simply double click 'Install', it has been programmed to already run as Admin.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 23, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 在计划方面的步骤示例中，可以跳过，一些您立即安装驱动，然后策略就立即编辑了。
> 
> 将 Realtek 面板设置为耳机的单独流。https://ibb.co/ZG3cC4S | https://ibb.co/L0gD9Q7。
> 
> 请注意，只要管理员已被“安装”，其编程为已以身份运行。





Ferather said:


> 没问题，我希望复合设置没问题。否则，请使用 FX Configurator 更改它们以适应。
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferather (Jun 23, 2022)

It should already be showing headphones, I guess you have restarted the PC after the changes?
If not, it can be converted to headphones in the registry, but its a bit complicated.

You can use the 'External Speakers' package, converted to headphones, which is 02, not 01.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 23, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 它应该已经显示耳机了，我猜你在更改后重新启动了电脑？
> 如果没有，可以在注册表中转换成耳机，但是有点复杂。
> 
> 您可以使用“外部扬声器”包，转换为耳机，它是 02，而不是 01。






这些是我从你那里得到的所有文件。如何使用它们实现外接扬声器和耳机之间的自由切换？


----------



## Ferather (Jun 24, 2022)

Its a bit complicated to explain, for what you need, you would need to modify the 'External Speakers' package.
You will also need to make a duplicate, to switch back, which is easier to do than explain.

Speakers is a whole lot of 0 then 01, and Headphones is 02 in terms of Registry ID.
The package comes with a guide for its intended purpose (SPDIF).

----

The package edits the registry on startup, changing SPDIF to speakers for 'External Speakers' in the app, then back to SPDIF.
This tricks DTS into detecting speakers (01) instead of SPDIF (08), without breaking anything (switched back to 08).

----

In terms of multichannel (DTS has two operating technologies), you don't need 'External Speakers' to show in the app.
That includes multichannel SPDIF (DTS Interactive), to use the stereo tech, you do need 'Speakers'.

I use the 'External Speakers' package anyway, in case I want to switch techs.

----

An example of the two technologies can be seen in the 'preset.xml' (feel free to edit), where there is EFX-Eagle, EFX_51-Helios.
EFX is used directly with the stereo tech, where EFX_51 stands for multichannel (5.1 minimum for multichannel).

I have re-programmed the files, to increase quality and reduce delay, all you need to do is edit form factor.

Note: EFX_51 currently supports up to 12 channel PCM (5.1, 7.1, 11.1).

----

A side note (driver selection: Main), SPDIF specifically has been setup with EFX_51, and set to 6 channels (5.1).
It also supports 7.1, over 5.1 (2 virtual side) using the front to rear setup (not front and side setup).

In games and audio applications, you can output 7.1 if the audio is 7.1.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 24, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 解释起来有点复杂，对于您的需要，您需要修改“外部扬声器”包。
> 您还需要制作一个副本以切换回来，这比解释更容易。
> 
> Speakers 是一大堆 0 然后 01，而 Headphones 在 Registry ID 方面是 02。
> ...


感谢你的回复！听起来很复杂，我只是音响发烧友，但并不专业，我们需要的是实现小白更完整的效果教程，第一步，第二步，第三步，同时附加屏幕截图操作，它会让我们更容易理解，您可能需要花一些时间来教我们如何操作，感谢您的工作，非常希望收到您的效果！


----------



## Ferather (Jun 25, 2022)

Yes, sorry it is a bit complicated, I will try and write another guide for it at some point. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jun 25, 2022)

Ferather said:


> 是的，对不起，它有点复杂，我会尝试在某个时候为它写另一个指南。感谢您的客气话。


Thank you !


----------



## Ferather (Jun 30, 2022)

Quick install guide:

1. Remove all previous drivers, use pnputil (see post 1) or other, make sure to remove all extensions (look for Realtek, A-Volute, Sonic studio).
2. Make sure the device is 'missing' (not there) from 'Device Manager', there should be no Realtek devices.

3. [Optional], run a registry cleaner 2-3 times, to cleanup residual registry entries.

4. Double click 'Install' (not right click), Main: DTS Interactive:X on SPDIF, Alternative: Stereo on SPDIF.
5. [Optional], install the provided 'DTS Full Policy' or 'No Panel Policy' (see post 1), if needed.

6. Reboot.

----

You only need to install the policy once, once installed, you do not need to re-install it.

----

Optional files:

DTS Settings: Used to program other audio devices (not Realtek), on the system, such as GPU (HDMI), or to swap SPDIF to stereo (video).
External Speakers: Used to program SPDIF and also HDMI with the form factor 'Speakers', in order to use stereo.




DTS Settings: Once working, repeat apply the .reg file to make sure.
In some cases, open Regedit with FX, then import then .reg.

----

I will make a guide to convert 'External Speakers' to 'Headphones' soon.


----------



## BillTaozi (Jul 1, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Quick install guide:
> 
> 1. Remove all previous drivers, use pnputil (see post 1) or other, make sure to remove all extensions (look for Realtek, A-Volute, Sonic studio).
> 2. Make sure the device is 'missing' (not there) from 'Device Manager', there should be no Realtek devices.
> ...


Thank you for sharing. It sounds a little bit clear, but there are some confusing parts to the operation; Can the first step text + picture; Step 2 Text description + Picture...... Installation tutorials like this make it easy to understand and operate. Thanks again and look forward to your tutorial.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 16, 2022)

@Ferather how can i edit dts settings according to my preference.
I think the footsteps cant be heard. I want to change shooter mode.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 16, 2022)

Edit the .xml file found in: C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x, stop windows audio service, stop DTS service, then restart in the same order.

You will to copy-edit-replace the file, a backup is within the driver install folder (or make a backup copy).

You will see form factor (Internal, External, and Headphones), then each mode per form factor.

----

The default for multichannel is 'External' - 'Music', as set at the top of the .xml file, it will also utilize the multichannel tech system.

====

There is also per mode EQ's for stereo (top left of the app), if that helps.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 20, 2022)

How can make my own spatial audio app like dolby access or dts sound unbound.?

@Ferather can you contact dts if they can help to build our own spatial audio app like dts sound unbound


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2022)

You could build a VST or app for E-APO, E-APO will give you SFX, MFX, and even SFX, EFX. If you master that you could essentially build one.

The end result would be like Boom3D, but instead you add it directly to the device, via SFX, MFX, EFX.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 21, 2022)

I have found a acer laptop with DTS Sound unbound 2020.1.45.0.
My hypothesis is that new version, depend on the new acer driver.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 22, 2022)

The older app essentially bypasses licensing, the new versions are different. There is also two main license types for DTS drivers.
DTS Audio Processing, DTS X Ultra, normally the provisioned app will validate the device and files on install.

Sound Unbound only drivers, should still have a preset.xml and .lic file.

----

Personally I purchased the retail version from the store, its valid on up to 10 computers (unlimited sound devices).


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 24, 2022)

i tried dolby access and dts sound unbound, dolby has larger room ,its sound is brighter.
the only thing i liked about dts sound unbound is natural sound.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2022)

Both are third party apps like Boom3D and are not strictly related to the driver (you can also buy the apps from the store and use on any random device, driver).
In terms of the driver and what I can do about it, only the preset.xml, the APO technology comes as it is, I can only program the DTS X Ultra side.

====

Realtek S1220-A with Crystal Sound 3 chip, is a nice upgrade from my old 889. No policy needed, simply install the driver and go, I'm using optical (DTS).

Since I use only 5.1, and never use analogue or stereo, I changed SFX in the preset.xml to: "Any" "Stereo".
By default I turned it off, as it causes a small delay with the stereo (2CH) tech.


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 27, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Its a bit complicated to explain, for what you need, you would need to modify the 'External Speakers' package.
> You will also need to make a duplicate, to switch back, which is easier to do than explain.
> 
> Speakers is a whole lot of 0 then 01, and Headphones is 02 in terms of Registry ID.
> ...



Hi
Where can I download the EFX_51.exe?


----------



## emanresu (Jul 27, 2022)

@Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Jul 27, 2022)

@Metal-Tom, EFX_51 is built into the DTS APO, its an EFX key that you add (already on SPDIF), you also edit the features in the preset.xml (DTS-Helios, multichannel).
The keys are provided with the driver in the 'Tools' folder, alternatively you can edit and use the 'DTS Settings' .reg file.

For example, to add EFX_51 to analogue (lets say you use 5.1-7.1 always), edit the Multichannel.reg.

See the post above for the quick guide and video for 'DTS Settings'.

====

S1220-A with Crystal Sound 3 chip, very nice chip, it appears to be a pre-dsp (PCM) and sounds like it applies to SPDIF, it includes de-pop and other features.
Better bass, symbols, and clearer voice, this is compared to ALC 889 - same drivers, same Windows version, same apps.

Audio (PCM) > Crystal Sound 3 > Interfaces  |  It seems like


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 29, 2022)

Finally found right driver for dolby access.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 29, 2022)

King! I wish for unlocked Dolby Access and DTS Sound Unbound with DTS X Home Theatre on any app-supporting Windows and on SPDiF.
Nice, @Bryan Ü ! @Ferather


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 29, 2022)

emanresu said:


> King! I wish for unlocked Dolby Access and DTS Sound Unbound with DTS X Home Theatre on any app-supporting Windows and on SPDiF.
> Nice, @Bryan Ü ! @Ferather


I will try...


----------



## emanresu (Jul 29, 2022)

Also it would be useful to have 2 x DTS Sound Unbound for DTS X HT and that spatial thingy, simultaneously. I have much to show you little Chosen One.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 29, 2022)

I wish @Ferather gets his main pc. Things would be much easier.
I am still learning cracking.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 29, 2022)

How do we get his PC back to him?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 29, 2022)

I have a new PC, but am busy with work at this time, I might look into it in a few months if you have not already done so.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 29, 2022)

How do we get Ferather's work to work for Ferather?


----------



## Metal-Tom (Jul 29, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I have a new PC, but am busy with work at this time, I might look into it in a few months if you have not already done so.


Could I see ya new Specs pls? I wanna know it xD


----------



## emanresu (Jul 29, 2022)

Rumor and/or winds of the East whisper that he runs Linux. And he does not regret it.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2022)

@Metal-Tom, Its a mid-range to high end 1080p rig, not bothering too much with 4K with the screen size. Sure if I had a 60 inch display I should consider more pixels.
1080p @ 24 inches, will have a higher def due to the size of the pixels, where 1080p @ 60 inches produces larger pixels (bigger squares).

The human eye has a limit on how much fps you can see, most video standards are @ 60hz (60 fps).
Soon I am upgrading my monitor to a 32 inch 1000R 1080p @ 165hz (165 fps).






The audio device is an ALC S1220-A with Crystal Sound 3 chip.

----

Mordhau, set at absolute max @ 1080p, Vsync on (75hz, 75fps): CPU 20%, GPU 96%, VRAM 80%. Sticks at 75 fps, no drops.

----

@emanresu, that Lubuntu machine is a backup-secondary device I use to help with Android ROM's, mostly for my own phone.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 30, 2022)

I have a theory:
the Bigger the Speaker
the Better.

Listen to Dj3vil1 - SHiT MiX 1h20min - RMSTR 2022 UMC JD 7.1M V0.967 - 96.32.WAV [DL] by RMSTR on #SoundCloud





						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 30, 2022)

*Tested on Windows 11*


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2022)

You must have a nice and clean install (average 57%), most laptops are self nerfing. Not bad, 99th percentile. You will also be surprised how many drivers some people are missing.
Thankfully, I have all the AMD drivers I need in extracted form (.inf, so on), so in device manager, I go through devices, and search updates on my drive.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 30, 2022)

With this you can skip the analog noise. 3.5mm in - 3.5mm out.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2022)

I used to have a creative USB DAC. That was about 10+ years ago, I decided against it, because USB used more CPU than discrete, might be different now.
If you open task manager, and try and get and idle-stable CPU %, then move your mouse around at a fast rate, watch the CPU go up.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 30, 2022)

No shit audio and video IS connected, thereby this analog jittery. But watch that task manager drop from 70% to 10% when you open it.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jul 30, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You must have a nice and clean install (average 57%), most laptops are self nerfing. Not bad, 99th percentile. You will also be surprised how many drivers some people are missing.
> Thankfully, I have all the AMD drivers I need in extracted form (.inf, so on), so in device manager, I go through devices, and search updates on my drive.
> 
> View attachment 256424 View attachment 256425


I ran benchmark twice cause my cpu max speed is controlled automatically.I will do clean install again when windows 11 22h2 comes out.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 30, 2022)

@emanresu, it also depends what you are using the PC for, for example if its a dedicated media setup, with good CPU, it wont matter to you.


----------



## emanresu (Jul 30, 2022)

So how do we cräck DTS Sound Unbound?
And 2 instances? 
We have another part of the forum for CPU flexXxing.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 31, 2022)

So 32" is too big for my viewing distance, which is about 62cm (~2 foot), I would need more pixels at the distance *, and the curve is too curved, both mostly resolved at around 183cm (6 foot).
It seems I should not go bigger than 28", so I will probably stick to my 24" for the time being (still has a high spec, 1ms, so on), although it only does 75hz max.

Anyhow the DTS DCH driver is working perfectly on my ALC S1220-A, just install and go (I chose main, Interactive on optical).


* If you get closer to your monitor or even TV, the image quality will reduce on larger displays, further away produces a better image.




With Equalizer APO (SFX), upmixing stereo to 6-8 channel audio.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 1, 2022)

It just doesn't work on my system . installation runs fine and apps install right. Controls are enabled and so but it just doesn't make a difference. Should I disable driver signature enforcement or it won't make a difference with this version of the mod? Windows 11 latest insider build +h610m h. ALC892


----------



## Ferather (Aug 1, 2022)

Is that analogue or digital? do you mean the DTS app or DTS Interactive? Can you take screenshots?


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 1, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Is that analogue or digital? do you mean the DTS app or DTS Interactive? Can you take screenshots?



Yeah sorry. It is analog. Headphones. UWP apps install right and they actually works meaning all buttons and switch are enabled but have no effect on sound.
I can take screenshot of whatever you indicate me.
I will try later disabled Driver Signature Enforcement. I did not before because I was running insecure software ( games) . What takes my curiosity is that all sound seems to be managed or gone through Intel's drivers ? I'm attaching a picture of driver store, so you can check Also , the .csv export of driver list in case you have Driver Store Explorer 'round there.
UEFI audio related options only mention Enable or Disable onboard audio and maybe front panel disable or so.






Link to .csv . https://1drv.ms/x/s!Am9WJB2SV67Mxgb2Hp1wXYyHT1ID?e=4a798B that's Office Online

Here in mediafire https://www.mediafire.com/file/yrepk1k0x66fbzc/Driver+List.csv/file


----------



## Ferather (Aug 2, 2022)

I see a few residual Realtek drivers, otherwise you will need to change the APO file to the older one, but I think its the residual Realtek APO and other Realtek drivers I see in the screenshot.

In 'device manager', right click the 'Realtek/DTS DCH' audio device, uninstall, when it disappears, open 'driver store explorer', and remove all 'Realtek' drivers from all sections.
Next open 'FX Config' (DTS DCH driver folder\Tools) and on the right select 'Rebuild All Audio Endpoints', once its has finished, restart the PC.

 

No Realtek files, only DTS, the Realtek stuff is included with DTS.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 3, 2022)

Alright. Followed your instructions and recorded.

How it was before ( as you saw in previous post)












After doing everything and restarting












And I will add the latest state of device manager







So it seems to be working - through DTS driver, but any of the effect or references are present on Windows sound applet, no UWP app ( this time they didn't install but I'm heading to your mediafire's appxs folder to download them.


 Update: Headphone X and Ultra working as spatial sound options. Trying to get Ultra UWP to work now


----------



## Bryan Ü (Aug 3, 2022)

*Me enjoying inbuild dolby atmos in metro exodus.*


----------



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2022)

@Lucky8, Good good, if Ultra does not work let me know, you might need the older APO files.

----

If own Sound Unbound, you can download both apps from the store, else only Ultra.








						DTS DCH
					

Watch "DTS DCH" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



If you are installing inf's manually, see the 'APPS' folder in the DTS folder.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Lucky8, Good good, if Ultra does not work let me know, you might need the older APO files.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


Thanks you. I must add that driver only worked once I disabled DSEnforcement.

No, ultra didn't work and I'm a bit confused but you should be right about apo but ¿should I use an older driver package? It's Windows 11 and I guess that's part of the limitations all packages face. Also tried Alan's and Puresoft's bundles so far no luck. Trying disabling extra security layers now (Intel's one ) to check once again.

Edit: That's it. DSE must be out then re enabled. It seems any certificate used is invalidated by W11 and each driver may require individual acceptance. One time effort so no big deal. 

Big thank you for your help.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 4, 2022)

The installer (double click) will install the certificate you need, then you don't need to disable driver signing enforcement. If you manually install the .inf files, you wont install the required certificate.

Good to know you have it working, the older files are here if needed, disable windows audio service and endpoint builder, then replace the files.
You might also need to stop the DTS APO service, location: 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x', restart once replaced.

There might be an issue with Windows if the certificate does not install for some reason.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 4, 2022)

Thank you man. 

I got a couple warnings of unsigned certificates once disable driver signature enforcement and trying to install everything. I'm not sure if I will call this an issue with Windows but I believe Windows actually blocks the cert install. I will check cert later. Also, please keep present I'm on an Insider preview build, soon updating to a new flight . There we'll have a clean environment to test


----------



## Ferather (Aug 5, 2022)

Fair enough, and thank you. I have tested Win11 on my newer setup and on my old, both where working. Windows not working with installing cert's is rare but not unheard of.
In the past I have done fresh installs of Windows, and there be something wrong almost strait away or after an update, unfortunately it does happen.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah. Usually I update often with clean installs of every new flight ( no in-place upgrade ) . But it it the first time I use Windows Secure Core. I need to get familiar with the full tech but so far I'm putting the blame on it . I'll have some news these days. it is good to know in case someone else experience the same issue
Thanks again mate


----------



## Ferather (Aug 6, 2022)

You are very welcome, currently I am using an Asus Prime X570 Pro (latest bios), and have all security features enabled, UEFI only and set to Windows only, no issues installing the certificate.

Anyway regardless, you are very welcome, here to help (and bring you high audio quality).


----------



## Metal-Tom (Aug 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You are very welcome, currently I am using an Asus Prime X570 Pro (latest bios), and have all security features enabled, UEFI only and set to Windows only, no issues installing the certificate.
> 
> Anyway regardless, you are very welcome, here to help (and bring you high audio quality).
> 
> ...



That's a very nice MoBo


----------



## Hearick (Aug 7, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> *Me enjoying inbuild dolby atmos in metro exodus.*


Are you still trying to crack Dolby Access ?


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 8, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You are very welcome, currently I am using an Asus Prime X570 Pro (latest bios), and have all security features enabled, UEFI only and set to Windows only, no issues installing the certificate.



That's an AMD platform right? May be different Intel side. Anyway I'm not discarding anything so I can be wrong and just not having the full picture.



Ferather said:


> Anyway regardless, you are very welcome, here to help (and bring you high audio quality).




You certainly did both mate. You did.

Edit: Thought I've posted this but gracefully awaited for me in edit. So ... 

I just clean installed Windows. The latest public release. Same security stuff. Yeahp, driver certificate install is blocked by default. 
In other news, I've cleaned dust from my DVD writer and seems ... ok, take a look:








That's my mobo's DVD stuff. I'm assuming "600" refers to Intel's 600 series chipset. Like my h610. 

And this is the sub-folder content







Could I aim at natively enable DTS? Tried running installer . First time it took its time to install the driver and then a UWP app. Apparently it succeeded ( no errors en event viewer has no record of failed install process) but there is no UWP app present ( btw it is supposed to install Ultra ) and no change on system device name. Tried with HD Audio. Then later after installed Realtek driver ( from DVD too ) . That second time, seems to have failed. Driver install console open and UWP install kinda console open but closes immediately ( or maybe it just find record of already installed this stuff) 

So, before attempting at screwing up, I wonder if there is a way to correctly install this using the given files and more important, monitoring the install process .







Maybe I should start a new thread also, and avoid hijacking this


----------



## Ferather (Aug 8, 2022)

What happens if you double click 'signed.pfx' in the /BIN folder (hidden).


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 9, 2022)

It naturally opens the cert import wizard. Going forward with this process ends up in cert password input  step.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 9, 2022)

So you are not restricted, but for some reason (my guess Intel) you cannot install from the installer, very odd.

----

> Open Windows search and type 'cert' (you might need to translate), and click on 'Manage computer certificates'.
> Select 'Trusted Root Certificates' > 'Certificates' > Right click in the right empty area > Import.



> Press next, then Browse, at the bottom right (above open) press 'All Files', then select 'signed.pfx'.



> Password: P@ss0wrd > Next > Next. Do the same to 'Trusted Publishers'.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Manually import is allowed. That make sense.









All installed fine and yet, it doesn't make a difference in sound








Just to clarify: Disabling DSEnforcement make it work seemesly . Just here to know who the heck drives my computer sound . Isn't there a Windows equivalent to Linux's Pipewire? That would help. Visually help


----------



## Ferather (Aug 10, 2022)

Hmm, shame I don't like Intel* and don't have an Intel PC to test this on, the certificate will make no difference in sound, it will just allow the driver to be installed without driver signing disabled.

Well at least you have it working. Bit puzzled, even all the PC's I've done over TeamViewer did not have this issue.


* Illegally tried to monopolise the CPU market to take out AMD. Intel Antitrust Rulings | AMD

----

Some thoughts, can you right click 'DTS DCH' in device manager and uninstall it, tick 'delete driver' wait for the device to disappear, then in Driver Store Explorer, remove all DTS 'Providers'.
Double click 'Install' in the DTS DCH driver folder, go through the installer and select 'Main' (M), once done, restart your computer and let me know if it now works.

It might be that because you installed the certificate after the driver, and it has not done something correctly.



You should see "Digital Signer: Ferather".

----

Note: The installer will install the certificate (normally), cleanup past installs of the DTS DCH driver (updating), install the driver(s) and add some optimizations to the DTS system.



----

Install options are (SPDIF based):

> Main: DTS APO4 (DTS:X) + DTS Interactive [Multichannel] on SPDIF.
> Alternative: DTS APO4 (DTS:X) * [Stereo] on SPDIF.

> DTS APO4 (DTS:X) on analogue in both cases.

* Requires the 'External Speakers' optional package to get the 'Speaker' form factor.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Yes, I have tried several times, always cleaning up everything. Also tried manually updating driver thorugh device manager. The only thing that makes a difference is actually disabling driver signature enforcement. Maybe Intel platform allows some extra policies for certificates to be accepted . 
I may be curious but isn't it safer to use a selof created-self signed certificate on the host machine? I think that can be done with powershell so you can sign the driver the minute before it's being installed .


----------



## Ferather (Aug 11, 2022)

You can create a certificate on demand as you said, but you cant sign the driver via prompt or powershell (to my knowledge) unless there is an .exe that can via command line.

I feel like Intel is up to no good again, but who knows. Not sure I can help you at this time.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Aug 12, 2022)

Hearick said:


> Are you still trying to crack Dolby Access ?


I tried but failed,the service closes automatically.I am newbie, and am in mood of playing games like Apex legends. 
@Ferather will continue after some month. Just be patience.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 12, 2022)

We will see, I will certainly have a look over it with certain programs, not sure I will be able to do it with Intel.

:S


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 13, 2022)

still lot of appreciation for what you did. I came here just to satisfy my curiosity and learned a lot. Thank you


----------



## Ferather (Aug 13, 2022)

Its no problem, I was hoping to resolve the issue, I have had past messages even on Windows 10 about not being able to install the certificate.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 14, 2022)

So the ALC S1220-A with Crystal Sound 3 is considerably better than my older ALC 889. By default the entire driver is working as it should, even in 32bit mode (analogue, DAC's).
The DTS APO4 is also working entirely (Win10), both stereo and multichannel, I am able to fully use all the stereo modes without the older APO*.

Everything working strait out of the box, I simply installed the driver as normal and that's all.


* Some devices need the older DTS APO to get stereo working.

----

I am using E-APO, I balanced the output dB for both analogue and digital, the difference is very minimal, where optical is still slightly better than conductive.
Again like with my ALC 889, even with a lossy codec on digital, its still slightly less lossy than conductive circuit (resistance, EMI).

The Crystal Sound 3 chip requires no software or driver to work, and seems to apply to digital (PCM DSP).

----

Note, some mobile phones use the headphones cable as an antenna for FM, just to show you.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 15, 2022)

qq


Ferather said:


> Its no problem, I was hoping to resolve the issue, I have had past messages even on Windows 10 about not being able to install the certificate.



I'm here if you need testing. My guess is that cert is OK but doesn't pass all steps in the chain validation of modern and up to date systems .


----------



## Ferather (Aug 15, 2022)

Others are using this driver with Win11, as far as I know they are all ok, when I tested Win11 (I wait 1 year + for fully stable before upgrade) at first release all was working including the certificate.
Even before Win11, there where some people who where unable to install the certificate, I could find the posts. Unfortunately I have not had this issue myself.

Why go from a car that works perfectly (enough), to a car that's incomplete and has holes in the chassis.

----

I can even sign other custom drivers with my certificate and then install it, so in order to fix the issue, I need to be presented with it.



In this case I made a EDID override driver.

====

Post 1 has been edited slightly to make it easier for first time users. The instructions should now be a bit easier to follow.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 15, 2022)

I know. I know. It is just that some devices may fail to trust certificates that do not stick to hard guidelines when secure boot is enabled.  Sorry that's on MS. Also, hardware lab kit got updated a couple of times starting with W10 2004 and W11. Cert deployment may need to meet special requirements on secure core compliant devices. Sadly, that is the trend so it may be worst as time goes. 
I took a look at PS documentation and in theory you can sign an exe file using a cmdlet but the state of the certificate is still non trusted so regardless it will fail to install on systems that follows a strict cert policy . Years ago a user mode driver install still proceed with a warning but apparently you need the entire driver package to be trusted


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2022)

Indeed, and this is a new computer with a fresh install of Windows, where the certificate was made on my old PC. This PC has all the security features enabled (my old one did not support Win11).
Even with the certificate I made on my old computer, I can still sign drivers, files and so on that work with my current computer and Windows install.

The driver will work regardless of the signature, the Realtek files are still WHQL, its only really the .inf.

----

There might be another way to bypass this issue, but I am not sure yet. Windows not adding a certificate through its own .exe (comes with OS) is a bug.
Adding the certificate manually, and it still not validating is a major issue if you are an app developer (want to self sign).

Its my computer, if I want to self sign drivers, that's up to me, not some dictator.


----------



## Lucky8 (Aug 16, 2022)

Well, they ( MS ) need to balance the need of a strong default security ( for average user ) and a professional's workstation. In their defense, if you are a dev, you can always ( and should ) use test mode. But I got bro. I know what you mean with it. 
Anyway I still consider disabling DSE to be an easy task. Specially for us, who come here being tech enthusiasts. Most people will stick to their default sound configuration . Not me of course. Hit me up if you need testing


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2022)

I will do, thank you and also for your time and report. Most custom or modded drivers are not signed and you would have to disable driver signing.
I still feel like its a bug somehow, since you can just bypass it by disabling driver signing enforcement, and skip certificates.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

Test files for all your needs/doubt´s in various formats
Link :  https://thedigitaltheater.com/dts-trailers/

Oh
edit :


----------



## Hearick (Sep 1, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> Test files for all your needs/doubt´s in various formats
> Link :  https://thedigitaltheater.com/dts-trailers/
> 
> Oh
> edit :


You bought this Dolby Atmos or find a driver ?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

Hearick said:


> You bought this Dolby Atmos or find a driver ?


You can see in the picture that it was not purchased, the trial has expired! I just did something to the system to trick it into still working
edit:
I just took the trial and tricked it into not expiring


----------



## Ferather (Sep 1, 2022)

I take it people don't like Alan's version? I can spend time on it, but only if there is a benefit, and plus it means I have to support more, which I was trying to avoid.
Alan has shared his files, but I know its not 100% like the current official, I think older. Based on your evidence, a modded app might be all you need.

Do you get any spatial modes, or anything other than most just an EQ? If its mostly just an EQ on analogue, not sure I would bother.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I take it people don't like Alan's version? I can spend time on it, but only if there is a benefit, and plus it means I have to support more, which I was trying to avoid.
> Alan has shared his files, but I know its not 100% like the current official, I think older. Based on your evidence, a modded app might be all you need.
> 
> Do you get any spatial modes, or anything other than most just an EQ? If its mostly just an EQ on analogue, not sure I would bother.


Yes, you are right about the driver, I prefer the original one. I was able to test Dolby Atmos as analog and everything works as the application and encoder should. You know me from my previous posts, I say again that I prefer analog sound, old school, I've been playing music for more than 30 years.

Edit:

Fortunately for me, I understand a little bit of code...

Dolby Atmos Immersive music Link : https://www.dolby.com/atmos-visualizer-music/


----------



## Ferather (Sep 1, 2022)

Alright, I will try to put aside some time, I know a few of you want the original latest Dolby. I will probably never use it, so it will be for you guys.
Please be aware my response time, and the time I take will not be as fast as when I did DTS, I am quite busy these days.


----------



## Hearick (Sep 1, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> You can see in the picture that it was not purchased, the trial has expired! I just did something to the system to trick it into still working
> edit:
> I just took the trial and tricked it into not expiring


How did you tricked it ?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

Hearick said:


> How did you tricked it ?


It does not matter what the application says, it is important that the encoder does not allow the application of the patch for locking. So I told the encoder to look elsewhere for the license..there's a trick. Hope I helped!?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 1, 2022)

You sort of helped, but not how you did it, I understand though. With DTS I tell it to force accept any license file, still need a valid file though (DLL edit).

With optical (SPDIF), I changed a variable in the preset to a constant, this enables the license without form factor for multichannel.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You sort of helped, but not how you did it, I understand though. With DTS I tell it to force accept any license file, still need a valid file though (DLL edit).


That is what I wont to add as an Example
more...
Since I managed to trick the encoder, I think that the Dolby Atmos Home Theater is also functional, but I have nowhere to test it.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 1, 2022)

You will need to learn IDA Pro or x64dbg, I use IDA Pro. I change one piece of code from like r13 to r14, that's it.

Not giving you full info, you can find it if you look.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 1, 2022)

IDA is powerfull tool...

@Ferather

Try to look in DolbyAccessOEM, older one have dll which one is matched for DA

I think it could be done DolbyAtoms HT through HDMI, I do not have time right now to look for digital config. and I just placed analog config and there show up DA for headphones. Conclusion: you should look at the config. files for HDMI and will work!


----------



## emanresu (Sep 3, 2022)

I read page 45 and 46 (this one and previous).
Good shit going strong.
I am using DTS Sound Unbound with DTS X HT now. Nice that it's Free. Can any one of you Sp00f1337h4xXx0r it for SPDiF and/or Windlulz 10? Asking for a hungary-ian friend.

And I pray to the great Gaudiod that you archive everything with store.rg-adguard.net - it will be needed. They rely on numbers too much in their version #.

And to all the Atmos nerds, if you run Realtek HDA with APO1 or 2 (dno which one) you can get the old rusty "Dolby Atmos" tab, in the speaker configuration. It's just a tab and an option - "Enable Dolby Atmos". 

Can we make a special private group for sharing regkeys and which Realtek/MS versions to apply them on? We all want perfect audio, and not many APOs / or stacking them - will ever deliver that HiFi.

I have successfully restored "analog recordings" - and am gonna try my method on Dark Side of The Moon 1973 (1.91GB - .wv format ((.wav go to hell)). 

Coming right up.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 3, 2022)

I'm honestly impressed with how realistic sound DA has in Shadow of Tomb Raider (spatial mode), while DTS-X for headphones has fantastic sound in The Division 2 (spatial sound).
Before :
Above in the picture, the left hand is DAOEM, which I mentioned has the corresponding dll for the DA license, in the picture, the right hand is, as you can see, an application that can run DA. you can see the versions in the pictures.



emanresu said:


> I read page 45 and 46 (this one and previous).
> Good shit going strong.
> I am using DTS Sound Unbound with DTS X HT now. Nice that it's Free. Can any one of you Sp00f1337h4xXx0r it for SPDiF and/or Windlulz 10? Asking for a hungary-ian friend.
> 
> ...


As for sound quality, I personally prefer uncompressed format... as an example in the picture:


----------



## Hearick (Sep 3, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> It does not matter what the application says, it is important that the encoder does not allow the application of the patch for locking. So I told the encoder to look elsewhere for the license..there's a trick. Hope I helped!?


Could you expalin me step by step ? I'm a newby in all of this and I would like to earn some knowlegde ^^


----------



## emanresu (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey @purplenoice - nice to see ya!
I've played around with a lot of DTS hardware (encoders and decoders) - as well as software. @Ferather is the main coding guy, but I like combining pre-made stuffs. Also finding out bugs which work in my favour. Hehe. I wish for 192kHz DTS. Maybe I did get it working one time.. 96kHz standard as an output format (the ones that show up as formats are all 48kHz - except DTS X HT as 192kHz. Do be aware of that 44.1kHz CD stuff played back in 48kHz mellows the shit out of your soul. Vice versa too I guess. Try routing a chain with "pure" 44.1kHz - and record it (MME - Audacity) and playback as 44.1kHz (Edit option - enable Transport, disable overdub).

Is there a gap? 

#BillGatesGo2Hell

Does your DTS X HT really work on SPDiF?
I want to ReMaster stuff (HiFi'ing the shit out of everything) with a laptop, on the go, of course.. But if you'd teach me that haxx, I might be able to  

@ll love,
Sweden


----------



## Hearick (Sep 3, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Hey @purplenoice - nice to see ya!
> I've played around with a lot of DTS hardware (encoders and decoders) - as well as software. @Ferather is the main coding guy, but I like combining pre-made stuffs. Also finding out bugs which work in my favour. Hehe. I wish for 192kHz DTS. Maybe I did get it working one time.. 96kHz standard as an output format (the ones that show up as formats are all 48kHz - except DTS X HT as 192kHz. Do be aware of that 44.1kHz CD stuff played back in 48kHz mellows the shit out of your soul. Vice versa too I guess. Try routing a chain with "pure" 44.1kHz - and record it (MME - Audacity) and playback as 44.1kHz (Edit option - enable Transport, disable overdub).
> 
> Is there a gap?
> ...


@emanresu How did you activated DTS X HT ? I have my computer hooked to my Samsung Q60T TV via HDMI and the DTS X HT  option is grayed out


----------



## emanresu (Sep 3, 2022)

Hearick said:


> @emanresu How did you activated DTS X HT ? I have my computer hooked to my Samsung Q60T TV via HDMI and the DTS X HT  option is grayed out


Check cable? Must deliver 192.16.8ch
If 'new' / compatible, then I don't know..
Should work. My LG anno 2019 and Onkyo, no problem.

To all of ya: *UPDATED*

Cover your ears (maybe). No plugins used.

1.91GB .wv 1st press 192.24 source.

I'm just trying no "degradation".

This is the result. HAD TO FiX 1 thäng.

SoundCloud has a normalizer..
Download available. N'2'da'joy


__
		https://soundcloud.com/rmstr%2Fpink-floyd-the-dark-side-of-the-moon-1973-lp-19224-rmstr-2022-muscx-beta-19232fpwav

Do give feedback.
Source descripsh in info, haven't heard the original. But my shit is mind-blowing.
/love


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 3, 2022)

Hearick said:


> Could you expalin me step by step ? I'm a newby in all of this and I would like to earn some knowlegde ^^


Bro, I made this driver as a proof that it can be unlocked, otherwise I do coding for my personal needs, I can say more for fun. I have put pictures above where you can see each fingerprint for each version. DolbyAtmos for gaming does not need to be installed, the official application is unlocked by DolbyAccessOEM.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2022)

Nice to see you have Dolby spatial stereo modes on SPDIF (your PM), I am already able to do multichannel Dolby HT over SPDIF via format support.

 

@emanresu, DTS X HT is fixed to formfactor HDMI, else you could if the receiver supported it on SPDIF, or bypassed the lock.
Since DTS X HT is build directly into Sound Unbound, modification might not be possible.


----------



## Hearick (Sep 3, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> Bro, I made this driver as a proof that it can be unlocked, otherwise I do coding for my personal needs, I can say more for fun. I have put pictures above where you can see each fingerprint for each version. DolbyAtmos for gaming does not need to be installed, the official application is unlocked by DolbyAccessOEM.


Could you at least shae the driver ?


----------



## emanresu (Sep 3, 2022)

Rule number 2 of NerdClub.
Never dork about the geekery.
If you look at @purplenoice he has DTS X HT on Optical. What is it gonna say? No? Hehe

And nice work Ferry, if I get a laptop with optical I'd come visit you and we can get us to Albert Royal Hall, no problem. Check this.
(It's UPDATED; had to not push all buttons..)

Imagine us both working on CETA version..?
Infinite clout in the cosmic echoes 


__
		https://soundcloud.com/rmstr%2Fpink-floyd-the-dark-side-of-the-moon-1973-lp-19224-rmstr-2022-muscx-beta-19232fpwav

and enjoy! 

PM if you have any ideas on improvement (anyone of you). I can't do more from my end.

Or like 1 or 2 things maybe.

And download it, if you want sans SoundCloud's normalizer.

Tomorrow I'll do CETA, so DELTA will be about teamwork (even more so). Couldn't have done it without your help, F.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2022)

It will show if you add the format to SPDIF, but it should spit it out due to form factor restriction, on Win11, if I add DTS-HD to SPDIF, DTS:X HT shows in format select, but does not enable.

DTS restriction, in effect.

====

Most manufacturers don't properly support SPDIF, they are always retro with it, 2 channel rubbish. Some manufactures do support a later standard.

The ES9028C2M supports up to 15 channels using a newer SPDIF consumer standard.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> It will show if you add the format to SPDIF, but it should spit it out due to form factor restriction, on Win11, if I add DTS-HD to SPDIF, DTS:X HT shows in format select, but does not enable.
> 
> DTS restriction, in effect.


True..You can add any format you want but they dont work without encoder


----------



## Ferather (Sep 3, 2022)

Decoder


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Human hearing cannot hear a frequency higher than 48Khz. These are supersonic frequencies that can often be found on studio masters. You can do a test, remove everything below 48Khz and leave the Frequency over and start playback... you won't hear anything! But when the frequency is complete, it sounds completely realistic and natural, of course in an uncompressed format, especially analog sounds incredible. I prefer SACD studio masters that go up to a frequency of 768Khz, of course it's not the full frequency, there's still room for samples, but it's an amazing natural sound.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

That's good stereo, I guess, but to get 6 x 768 you will need a device that can do 4,608 total samples, not something HDA can do with ~37mbps bitrate limit.
You could build SPDIF to go up to 125mbps (TOSLink max), but you will still need to get around HDA, which both HDMI and SPDIF are using.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> That's good stereo, I guess, but to get 6 x 768 you will need a device that can do 4,608 total samples, not something HDA can do with ~37mbps bitrate limit.
> You could build SPDIF to go up to 125mbps (TOSLink max), but you will still need to get around HDA, which both HDMI and SPDIF are using.
> 
> View attachment 260555


Grab your headphone I recomend something like foobar without any enhancer and listen/enjoy Studio Mastr by https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Hoffman_(audio_engineer)

Link : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vxYUS5I6maLQyIfaZCVIseiwGdER04kZ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

Noted.

----

If I use my HDMI to TOSLink converter (HDMI 2.0b), I can select and use DTS:X HT, because the computer and software are running on HDMI, and HDMI EDID.
However my Logitech Z906 can not decode, so all I get is noise, the same as when I bitstream DTS:X via Potplayer + Realtek TOSLink.

I can also output up to 8 channels via the converter TOSLink, but again only 2 channels or 2 channels + noise received.

If I had an optical receiver that can do 8 channel PCM and DTS:X, all would work as normal.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Noted.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


"However my Logitech Z906 can not decode, so all I get is noise, the same as when I bitstream DTS:X via Potplayer + Realtek TOSLink."
Did you look in bitstream info how many channels he pass trough?

Edit:

...if the info is an error or the format is unknown, try to set the bitstream to be pulled into PCM if DTS-X cannot pass and look at what is written in the bitstream info, with how many channels PCM passed, so if it says 8 channels of PCM, you know what this means.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 4, 2022)

@purplenoice - 48kHz is 2ch x 24kHz.
We almost dolphin in hearing,
but I ain't no bat.
I've made millions in Sample Rate (stupid 4.4Gb 32fp limit.. - 64bit, when?).
(One plugin me and @Jimmy9303 got to a few billions - couldn't even display all the numbers lol).
Then also one time a live ASIO in working rate 8 million.
Also I unlocked full spectrum DTS/Dolby (mixture?). One time. This is something I am going to pursue. The whole goodiebag I shall snatch. Love Creative.

Oh I also made CETA (source Spotify - VHQ, no limiter). This is the best ReMaster of already Mastered tracks there ever was?
Am I missing something?
Of course in CD 44.1 16 .wav for your rhythmic earies.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/rmstr%2Fhazard-radio-mix-1h-rmstr-2022-muscx-ceta-4416wav-dl

I will dedicate a whole PC partition to this, disable EVERYTHING unnecessary.

Stupid DPC latency shared between information / audio / video.

Also, disable Windows Media Player in Add/Remove Programs (it will improve audio, source: Thai)


----------



## Hearick (Sep 4, 2022)

Could someone find Dolby Access 3.10.26.0 for me ? I have been looking for around two hours without finding it. Even with AdGuard I can only find version 3.14.10.0

I searched on Google, Brave, Bing...

Thanks !


----------



## emanresu (Sep 4, 2022)

When was it released around? And why?
Can check stash, haven't cared much about Dolby Access. It is super important that we archive each and every version and pile that shit together. I can provide unlimited storage with direct DL. Interesters?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

emanresu said:


> @purplenoice - 48kHz is 2ch x 24kHz.
> We almost dolphin in hearing,
> but I ain't no bat.
> I've made millions in Sample Rate (stupid 4.4Gb 32fp limit.. - 64bit, when?).
> ...


Also disable all windows system sounds for better qulity and reponse. in the system sound tab and those stupid communication tab tick to do nothing


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

@purplenoice, its 11.1 as DTS:X or 8 as PCM, to prove a point you can get TOSLink to HDMI, so [HDMI -- TOSLink] -----[TOSLink -- HDMI] > HDMI Receiver with full support.

Bit pointless I know but it does prove TOSLink is far from the issue, also the HDMI--TOSLink converter has no SPDIF circuit, its HDMI direct to TOSlink.
With the same converter and Z906 as the receiver, I can send the formats it supports and 2 channel audio with the converter.

That proves it can be done without SPDIF out, but still with SPDIF in, they are backwardly compatible.

----

If more was done to support the way SPDIF uses formats (SPDIF EDID) and the correct digital converter, GPU's very easily can have TOSLink out, at the full rate of HDA.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @purplenoice, its 11.1 as DTS:X or 8 as PCM, to prove a point you can get TOSLink to HDMI, so [HDMI -- TOSLink] -----[TOSLink -- HDMI] > HDMI Receiver with full support.
> 
> Bit pointless I know but it does prove TOSLink is far from the issue, also the HDMI--TOSLink converter has no SPDIF circuit, its HDMI direct to TOSlink.
> With the same converter and Z906 as the receiver, I can send the formats it supports and 2 channel audio with the converter.
> ...


I get it now. I do not need to tell you that dev. can do mess with software sometimes...last few years so often xD


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

The one I have I created a driver for, I have no issues with it, but I don't use the DAC in it, just digital direct. Some older images:


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The one I have I created a driver for, I have no issues with it, but I don't use the DAC in it, just digital direct.


That's what I thought, you don't use a DAC, but I understand why not. But maybe DAC can help with the problem you have to point you in the right direction, or you have restricted the software to not use DAC at all


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

Cant send analogue down TOSLink, its actually the digital converter in the Z906, its set at 2 channels, and fixed format support. The Z906 does ofc do 6 channels via compression over TOSLink.
Once it receives it, it decodes it (uncompress), at that point its 6 channels of PCM, the reason its done that way is because the digital converter is 2 channels.

HDMI works slightly differently, it detects the channels supported via the plugged in devices EDID, this is not done on SPDIF (as such, its tick boxes).
Had the Z906 had a digital converter that supported 6 channels (PCM), the compression and bitstreaming would not be needed.

----

If you fill out the support on SPDIF, then convert it to HDMI, the information passes over, it also reads the digital converter channels. Older images:


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Cant send analogue down TOSLink, its actually the digital converter in the Z906, its set at 2 channels, and fixed format support. The Z906 does ofc do 6 channels via compression over TOSLink.
> Once it receives it, it decodes it (uncompress), at that point its 6 channels of PCM, the reason its done that way is because the digital converter is 2 channels.
> 
> HDMI works slightly differently, it detects the channels supported via the plugged in devices EDID, this is not done on SPDIF (as such, its tick boxes).
> ...


I really wish I could help, I understand what your goal is, but you made the configuration yourself, you must have missed something somewhere, That img from right hand I can do test tone to, and everything sound good in the test. but music do not want pass to the receiver


----------



## Ferather (Sep 4, 2022)

Not sure I follow the last one, everything is working as it should, I think maybe I have confused you. Anyway to bitstream audio, the media player needs to be setup for passthrough, and the device set as stereo.
Audio, such as music will be something like MP3, that is uncompressed to PCM, and PCM sent to the audio output device. Those test tones are compressed digital audio, not PCM.

If you are trying to bitstream (passthrough) for example FLAC, then the un-compression to PCM does not happen until the receiver, therefor it must support it.
If the device did not support FLAC directly, then it must be un-compressed (decoded) into PCM -before- the receiver.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 5, 2022)

I understand. I will look at the model of your receiver on the Internet and the data sheet and I`ll check something else. But I can't promise anything in advance.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 5, 2022)

I think I confused you when I started talking about the HDMI converter, sorry about that. Plus you need to know a bit about both SPDIF and HDMI circuiting, digital converters (chip), so on.

Here is the ALC 889 (my old mobo), at the bottom you see the basic outlay of the SPDIF circuit after HDA. The digital converter is 2 channels only, same on input.
The Z906 will have the same, on its input path, a 2 channel (PCM) digital converter, had it been a 6 channel one, I could receive 6 channel PCM.

Officially my HDMI converter supports LPCM 5.1 over optical, but after talking to the OEM 8 channel was also confirmed.
Some (although very rare) receivers do actually support 5.1 LPCM on optical, but rarely.



----

To validate, check your Realtek optical has [24bit, 192k x 2] channel support (mine does, Z906 also accepts 176k), that is 9.216 mbps and 384 total samples.

Now lets work within that limit (same as HDMI doing 32 channels over 1536 aggregate (total samples)):

[24bit, 48k x 8] channels, that is 9.216 mbps and 384 total samples.

--

Also note, 9.2 mpbs (based on digital converter) is enough to bitstream all but Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD, based on the standard format list.

====

My newer mobo with S1220-A can do 32bit on analogue out, and my Z906 has no issues with that either, pretty decent IMO.

176k (edit) on SPDIF and 32 bit analogue, shame about the 2 channel digital converter on SPDIF.

Link: Logitech Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Speakers System


----------



## emanresu (Sep 5, 2022)

SPDiF 176.4 kHz would be sweet.
I'm still chasing a live DTS-HD encoder..


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 5, 2022)

You forgot to add one serious rule in digital audio, that the stream passes decoded and if you yourself said that there is a small difference between the spdif interface and HDMI as far as digital audio transmission is concerned. Anyway, I can say that it is precisely because of HDMI and of course Windows (like win10-11) that the 176 sample rate is already out of standard and I can open it on my chip even though it is not standard "today" - why, in conclusion, because of Windows. In the studio, you can see various types of connections and everything can work, but here we are talking about an OS that has set new limits and standards, that's exactly where your problem is.

You can only blame windows for that

or: 



			https://www.amazon.com/Splitter-Extractor-Repeater-Digital-embedder/dp/B09M6RTCRL


----------



## emanresu (Sep 5, 2022)

Sweet shit, purpie. @Ferather, you need this for purposeful research on educational discounts and such?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 6, 2022)

Indeed Windows and-or drivers. For example on my Realtek (or at least my older 889), if I used Windows default HDA drivers, all formats supported by the digital converter on SPDIF show.
If I use the official Realtek drivers, some of the sample rates disappear, even though the device supports it. At this time is all about hardware limits.

I have a HDV-MB01, but I have made a custom EDID for it, essentially the optical circuit is the equivalent of HDMI 1.4 audio.
It uses a virtual monitor to handle the device, in terms of audio, it also has a DAC for headphones.





Never used the DAC though, only optical.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Indeed Windows and-or drivers. For example on my Realtek (or at least my older 889), if I used Windows default HDA drivers, all formats supported by the digital converter on SPDIF show.
> If I use the official Realtek drivers, some of the sample rates disappear, even though the device supports it. At this time is all about hardware limits.
> 
> I have a HDV-MB01, but I have made a custom EDID for it, essentially the optical circuit is the equivalent of HDMI 1.4 audio.
> ...


Everything looks fine.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes indeed, and as you can see the default specs specify LPCM 5.1 on optical. The original EDID was as DVI, I changed various things in the custom.

As I mentioned previously a certain setup on a GPU will allow for a dedicated TOSLink optical audio connector, direct.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes I see it , you do it great job no doubt in that.

I received confirmation today that the dolby access home theater is working


----------



## Ferather (Sep 6, 2022)

You can more information for SPDIF and-or TOSLink here: SPDIF - Sony/Philips Digital Interface | TechPowerUp Forums
For quite some time, ADAT (not SPDIF) has been doing 8 channel audio using TOSLink cables.

Mainstream TOSLink modules range from 20-125mbps NRZ, the slowest is 20 mbps.

They are multipurpose.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

Oh ADAT is Legendary piece of hardver
I would take a look on HDMI,,more interest now I have in that technology.
SPIDF is bit old..

As for the PCM format you mentioned, it is one of my favorites and I personally prefer to send the signal through a wired connection than through the SPIDF interface, honestly it sounds much better and more dynamic. If I use speakers in the environment then I use SPDIF. My receiver supports 5.1 Dolby Digital and DTS. This year I won't be able to upgrade a better receiver, but next year I'm switching to a stronger one, so I want to pay a little more attention to HDMI technology, which is currently expanding.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 6, 2022)

SPDIF is indeed a bit old, but no where near as old as analogue and stereo. Many OEM's still consider it the best possible way to transmit digital audio.
Still, HDMI tech can drive TOSLink and be compatible with SPDIF based devices. You wont really see HDMI in some situations.

The more specialized tech that can be used in broadcasting tends to use SPDIF, and not HDMI.


HDMI adds to overheads, in terms of audio only, as the device needs to produce additional frames-other (video).
In some cases, you will need to reduce the resolution and-or refresh to have enough bandwidth.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

I agree about PCM and analog sound. But ask me again in 5-10 years what I said about HDMI?


----------



## Kabal81 (Sep 6, 2022)

Hey @Ferather 
just asking because I read about it on the last pages. Is it now possible to get Dolby Atmos to work?
I would die to get it back^^
I have had Atmos with Alans drivers 2 or 3 years ago, but never get it to work again since then. But I really miss it. It is great in games like The Division 2 or others which supports it.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

Kabal81 said:


> Hey @Ferather
> just asking because I read about it on the last pages. Is it now possible to get Dolby Atmos to work?
> I would die to get it back^^
> I have had Atmos with Alans drivers 2 or 3 years ago, but never get it to work again since then. But I really miss it. It is great in games like The Division 2 or others which supports it.


My personal experience in The Division 2 between Dolby Atmos and DTS sound unbound (for headphones) is that DTS is much more accurate and realistic than Dolby Atmos. If you search a bit for information on exactly what format the sound in The Division 2 was made for, you will find information that it is DTS sound format and not DA. I also tested Dolby Access in immersive sound and again DTS is the winner.


----------



## Kabal81 (Sep 6, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> My personal experience in The Division 2 between Dolby Atmos and DTS sound unbound (for headphones) is that DTS is much more accurate and realistic than Dolby Atmos. If you search a bit for information on exactly what format the sound in The Division 2 was made for, you will find information that it is DTS sound format and not DA. I also tested Dolby Access in immersive sound and again DTS is the winner.


Uh oh, I missed a detail. I'm on 5.1 Speaker system via SPDIF
Actually and for the last 2 years, I'm on DTSX, which is nice. But, as I said, back then, shortly after TD2 was released I used Alans drivers with Atmos for a couple of months and it was much much better. The sound was way more precise and clear. All the little details in sound design were much more present, like the sounds of the empty shells hitting the ground. Footsteps. And so on. 

I don't know if it was from Atmos or something else (I just used DTS only, never all the other offered packages). But I really miss that clear and precise sounds.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 6, 2022)

What audio chip are you using?


----------



## Kabal81 (Sep 6, 2022)

purplenoice said:


> What audio chip are you using?



Board: X570 Gigabyte Aorus Elite
Chip: ALC1200


----------



## emanresu (Sep 6, 2022)

@Ferather - your ole' mobo has that special circuit? Dedicated? Did you strung ze wire on it?

@purplenoice purpie, DTS is folding. Like MQA. That one bit is not part of the biting byte.

Also HF enhancing (up to 24kHz according to ole' TPU pic with Spektro). And low-cut.. more boom boom but not pure bass.

HDMi.. never go 48kHz or multiples of it (unless recording in it directly).
It will make your sausage sorcery sans soul.
It's just derp. 44.1 kHz 16 bit is rhythmic and edgy, think waves as round and the peaks as trianglefaced cones, paving the way for the phat wholesomeness to our ears.

R8Brain is pseudo-M/S (which Dolby TrueHD is) and Sox Sucks.

So here in 2022 we Spotify (uploads 44.1 16 .wav only) WITH Normalizer On(!? disable it.. now¡) with the app in our cellies/handies and get busy while outside commuting nature, suffering to Loudness War/aka Trap Mu$ikka/MK Ultra (now you know) - while later slowing down time to get swole with parked asses in the couch to digest that overlycompressed Netflix picture quality.. with accomodating sound in multiples of 48kHz (wohoo, no rhythm to follow); while the Englanders enjoy crisp British tongue-thwathwathatchery in Dolby Digital (adjusted for English - 'am so sorry my Afree brothas n sistas, we have to loo(w) n be held).

/Rant done.

Now where's my Brazilian? Where's Hackzilla and/or GameSpirit. Think I don't know you?

Tic 2 da PAC beychus

And uBlock Origin is the best AdBlocker. 
Stop suffering.

And, if you get PURE 44.1 kHz MME input with Audacity (transport on, overdub off) (make sure everything in your setup/chain is 44.1kHz (if even possible with Failwdos)) - and output. 

Et voilà, what phooking DTS X or Atmos (HT & HT) is needed? The whole 3D was always there. Stupid copyright jingles.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 7, 2022)

@Kabal81, what formats does the SPDIF receiver accept? I am guessing the standard Dolby Digital and DTS Surround for 5.1?

====

Added a default policy:









						S1220-A Policy
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## Kabal81 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Kabal81, what formats does the SPDIF receiver accept? I am guessing the standard Dolby Digital and DTS Surround for 5.1?
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


Exactly. Dolby Digital and DTS


----------



## Ferather (Sep 7, 2022)

So was the previous driver outputting Dolby or DTS?


----------



## Kabal81 (Sep 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> So was the previous driver outputting Dolby or DTS?


It was Alans driver. So I guess it was DTS. But I'm not for sure.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 7, 2022)

Hmm, I personally don't believe Dolby Digital out would be better than DTS Surround out:

DTS Surround: 5.1-channel 24-bit/48 kHz at 1509 kbit/s (HD)
Dolby Digital: 5.1-channel 16-bit/48 kHz at 640 kbit/s (SD)

I would guess Alan had done something with an older package and an enhancer.

----

This driver has the DTS:X system as the pre-dsp, prior to compression to DTS Surround.

Here is a sample of Planetside 2, 6 channels are recorded as 2 with the recorder.








						Planetside2 [DTS DCH] - 6Ch to 2Ch
					

Watch "Planetside2 [DTS DCH] - 6Ch to 2Ch" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Turn it up a little if needed.

====




----

As a side note, Optical with lossy compression still sounds better than 32 bit analogue.

> Can depend on equipment, and DAC's.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 7, 2022)

Dolby E then? Is Dolby E the max Dolby can stretch it wings in a SPDiFical fashion?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 7, 2022)

If your SPDIF can do 2 x 192k @ 24 bit, then it can do [9216 kbit/s]. Dolby Digital Plus can be transmitted by SPDIF, if the hardware supports it, it has a maximum bitrate of [6144 kbit/s].

IEC 61937-3: defines how to transmit Dolby Digital (AC-3) and Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitstreams via an IEC 60958/61937 (S/PDIF) interface.

There is also DTS-HRA (not DTS-MA) with a similar or slightly lower bitrate.

----



----




If they build it, you will come (pun intended).

====

Most OEM's seem to need re-education, plus, there is a lot of 1983 based information as the standard for SPDIF-TOSlink data.
If I remember correctly TOSLink was updated to 20-125 mbit/s (slowest module max 20) in 2007?

Not sure when SPDIF itself got updates, but any information in regard to bandwidth limits and 2 channel only are *false*.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 8, 2022)

@Ferather  --  "As a side note, Optical with lossy compression still sounds better than 32 bit analogue."

After all, all formats are returned to analog (speakers)


----------



## emanresu (Sep 8, 2022)

But optical is light? Red, and wide. Should be able to squeeze perrty much more than enough.
Toshiba.. POP - holdin it down!


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 8, 2022)

Exactly. But it's not all about readings on paper, it's called theory, it's all a little different in practice if you're with me   It always be...

...but analog is always at the end not matter which format we use.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 8, 2022)

Like 16bit audio. Cute try with 24bit and 32bit.  In theory, they should sound better. If they existed. Don't let digits inserted twice fool you.

or are you a MACer?


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 8, 2022)

All compressed formats can never sound as good as uncompressed, why? Well, because they are depleted by the same compression and have a deficiency in various frequencies, take for example the desperate mpr3, there is no bass or dynamics, it just sounds loud and of poor quality, and all those formats need some of the enhancers to make them sound almost uncompressed. I personally do not deal with what is written on paper, but rely on hearing. Of course, the future is 5.1 surround sound. 7.1 and so on. I even think that Dolby has a slight advantage in that direction because, due to compression, there is more space for each speaker than DTS. And if I appreciate DTS more.

EDIT : 

But that's just my opinion and many years of experience in music, maybe I'm wrong, someone will say that I'm wrong and someone will agree with what I wrote

@Ferather
Take a look, you might find useful information


----------



## Ferather (Sep 8, 2022)

Conductive copper will ALWAYS be more lossy that lossless optical. Here is an illustration of a smart speaker system pushing lossless right up to the speaker and a PowerDAC in front of the driver.

My Idea above counts as active speakers, opposed to passive speakers, and could potentially be 0 ohm (already matched).

The Complete Guide To Speaker Impedance (2Ω, 4Ω, 8Ω & More)
How to Measure Speaker Impedance (with Pictures)

Ohm Speakers | Custom Audiophile Speakers (scroll down)



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/soundbar-png.240662/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/cables-png.240661/

----

PowerDAC-S - ECdesigns   |   Wadia Digital – Power DAC


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 8, 2022)

More or less everything is familiar to me. You just don't mention anywhere that the increase in watts is lost when you switch from the physical connection to optics in the 5.1 format, while the stereo in optics remains intact, but 5.1 is reduced due to the signal strength.

edit: 

It says that on every receiver, even the one you have


----------



## Ferather (Sep 8, 2022)

Edit: Not to sound rude:

'Increase in watts' I think you mean increased bitrate and channels, 'Reduced due to signal strength' you mean lossy due to compression. -- Yes you are right but I did mention it.

"As a side note, Optical with lossy compression still sounds better than 32 bit analogue.

> Can depend on equipment, and DAC's."

If you and I had a receiver that could do 5.1 LCPM on SPDIF, then already I can do lossless 5.1 on SPDIF (my converter).

----

The idea is to reduce the use of analogue as much as possible, since it causes loss, it should be minimised.

Excluding THD THD-N, amplify lossy analogue signal, or amplify lossless digital signal?

In my case the Logitech Z906 is the main point of loss (its DAC), if I used analogue, the loss starts at the computer.

-- Ignoring digital compression

====

Lossless digital (optical) right up to each satellite smart speaker, with a PowerDAC say 2cm away from the driver, and 0 ohm speakers should be unbeatable circuiting.

How many of you cut your speaker cables as short as possible, and why?

----

Me pinging Google Australia from the UK, using fiber optic broadband - TOSLink modules are rated in NRZ (see here).



----

If you want to see lossless digital (and lossless compressed), above 2 channel, you need to badger OEM's into updating their SPDIF and digital converters.









						SPDIF - Sony/Philips Digital Interface
					

Decided to post some info I found.  ----  S/PDIF (tech-faq.com) - "Although the SPDIF protocol doesn’t specific a max resolution or data rate, the equipment which uses the SPDIF connectors has to determine the data rate..." S/PDIF - Wikipedia - "...has no defined data rate. Instead, the data is...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Can't say I can find many that do DD+ and DTS HRA even though 2x 192k bitrate supports it.
15 x 192k = 69120 kbit/s, and 2880 total sample aggregates, too much for HDA.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm just curious if LPCM (linear pulse code modulation) also loses power when using 5.1, I'm just asking because I'm interested,
First of all, I don't want to sound rude either
--------------
And one more thing to add if I may, your output point on the receiver is finally 5.1 lpcm or...??


----------



## Bryan Ü (Sep 9, 2022)

How do i increase background sound in shooter mode? {dtsx ultra}


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 9, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> How do i increase background sound in shooter mode? {dtsx ultra}


To be honest with you, I personally am not at all satisfied with DTSX Ultra in video games, and I play quite often


----------



## Ferather (Sep 11, 2022)

@purplenoice, No the Z906 system only supports 2 channel and Dolby Digital, DTS Surround, up to 4.6 mbps, that is the digital converter they put in.
Just so you know from research it's the digital converter on SPDIF that caps its maximum bitrate, and capability (in and out).

OUT  |  HDA (High Definition Audio) [~37 mbps] >> SPDIF [No limit] >> Digital converter [limited] >> TOSLink [up to 125mbps].
IN  |  TOSLink [up to 125mbps] >> Digital converter [limited] >> SPDIF [No limit] >> HDA [~37 mbps].

----

I haven't used stereo (other than my mobile) since 2001, so I can't really comment too much on stereo enhancers, I prefer true multichannel, not virtual or spatial.
I am using the DTS:X system to increase audio quality + basic multichannel effects, for stereo use Sound Unbound, and Ultra to change modes.

Sound Unbound should be your main point for spatial, Ultra in this case simply changes the mode (you don't get with SU).

> DTS is actually a multichannel expert company, possibly why stereo isn't so good?

====

DTS:X Ultra in this case, in any driver to be honest, is more of a DSP than anything else, the spatial engine is in Sound Unbound (I can not change, edit).
If you are-where already using Sound Unbound, then Ultra is a bonus, since SU has no modes or EQ, other than 2 options.

@Bryan Ü, there is not any real spatial controls in the Ultra preset, its all in SU.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 11, 2022)

TRUE..

--------------

You mentioned earlier that there is no proper output on your receiver, even though you are sure that the signal is supported in spdif format, but you get white noises in two channels on your receiver. The same thing happens to me and to some others I have talked to. It may sound stupid but it works for me as it does for others. For some strange reason, the receiver does not recognize the format in spdif and for that reason you get white sounds on two channels (because the receiver did not recognize the format and does not decode it), the solution is simple, I don't know if you have tried so far to just reset the receiver and the sound is returned in the correct format, playback should not be interrupted beforehand. SPDIF sometimes glitches, it's not perfect either.

I use DTSi for spdif, the receiver has Pro Logic II, so I don't have a problem with 5.1 sound, sometimes what I wrote above about white sound happens, but not so often. I use immersive sound on atmos and dtsu when I use headphones and that's only when I play games.

EDIT: 

I also have an analog connection.. You took me wrong, I like surround sound and also analog sound because I'm a big fan of sound and music.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 11, 2022)

My fegeleins, I have just unlocked Windows MAX audio (quality/rate/whathaveIdone?).
Woopwoop, just gotta find a program that can handle it. I'm literally wet.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 11, 2022)

Bump Bump

@Ferather

And let me just mention that I sincerely appreciate your work. I did see the drivers, but honestly I didn't use them, but I did read and look at them and I like how they are neatly done and you try not to complicate things too much, which is also my goal when I make a driver, not to cram too many enhancers!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Ferather (Sep 12, 2022)

Sounds like you should do the Dolby project then, I am happy to teach a few things.

SPDIF in short is much like HDMI, but lets say the receiver only supports 2 channels, Dolby Digital and DTS Surround, HDMI is no benefit *.
An HDMI receiver that supports the same as many do on SPDIF, is no different to SPDIF as it is now.

If the receiver did more than 2 channels and extra formats, then its different, but only due to lack of SPDIF support.
SPDIF can do 15 channels and all formats, but its not produced that way, OEM's live in a dungeon.


* In fact its worse, due to video production requirements, and lag.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 12, 2022)

I agree about dolby...Right now I'm busy, huh, I'm doing several things at the same time, I'm feeling a bit tired. But certainly when I find time we will discuss some topics.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 12, 2022)

Another cable, I also found a unit (which I am trying to re-find) that specified all TOSlink formats up to 13.2mb (and also a Samsung module doing 13.2 mbps).
Currently I am trying to find a 'Digital converter' for SPDIF that also specifies more than 9.2 mbps, quite difficult using Google.




P.S. Cable manufactures do have to test their cables.

----

Edit: Ignore any 24k gold and any grounding, optical does not use conductive circuit, its some up-sale.

And as I said before, GPU's can have TOSLink out, and support everything (programming).

----

Both SPDIF and HDMI are bottlenecked by HDA, and HDMI uses TMDS (see here, and here) and interleaves audio-video (can delay, or no audio at all).
HDMI audio is transmitted in the blanking intervals between video frames, the timing is dependent video resolution and pixel clock.

This is worse than SPDIF-TOSlink direct, by miles. Anyway if we did TOSLink 125mb fully in PCM 24B-48k we can do:





108 Channels, lol.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 12, 2022)

I have the Auzentech HomeTheatre HD (if you need drivers that work for Windows 10/11 - give me a holla!).

Technically its HDMI-in should only carry video.

But a bug once appeared when I was high as a kite and did some counter-intuitive measures with VoiceMeeter. I got HDMI-in working..

And managed to record a Depeche Mode sample which sounds REALLY smooth (the audio clip weirdly does only does playback on some audio players - and 2 prominent Audio Engineers got the sample, and 1 of them said it was clipping (hitting 0dB) - the other one said it did not. At least it was playing for both of them. Could also do with Creative's X-Fi "normalizer/limiter", or a combination of that and HDMI in. But I cba finding out how I did it. A lot of rerouting (VoiceMeeter MME, I think), Speakers Output playing to HDMi and then something with me going into "Recording" tab of the Sound (Devices) window.. and it just worked.


So there is something with HDMI audio and smoothness. If audio is transmitted inbetweeners framers, then maybe it explains a "necessary" smoothing process?

@Ferather - do give me a whistle if you find anything you need.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 13, 2022)

A very very useful guide from which you can even get some other ideas. It's worth watching, I recommend it!

link:


----------



## Ferather (Sep 14, 2022)

There is also event driven mode with WASAPI exclusive, you should also try WASAPI exclusive in general. Depending on your media player capabilities.
If you use DirectSound mode, you will be limited to a legacy standard, probably only stereo + Dolby digital-DTS Surround.

====

An unrelated post: Do you guys think these idle temps are good? It's silent enough to assassinate you.


----------



## purplenoice (Sep 14, 2022)

Yup I prefer to use WASAPI as much as possible. DirectShow is precisely the filter that gives us the most problems in Windows as far as formats are concerned. Just to mention that I have been an insider since Win8...


----------



## Ferather (Sep 15, 2022)

Indeed, it is, even the photos app will use DirectSound to playback digital compressed audio, with video, for example a Dolby Digital Plus video-audio file. Windows also has licenses and method of handling.
For example, Dolby Digital Plus will natively be transcoded to Dolby Digital, then sent out from HDMI-SPDIF (some HDMI's might be different in management).

Another note for OEM's and SPDIF-TOSLink, the SMI connector, up to 250 Mb/s, bi-directional. Audio return, remote control, other.




File-1498675330.pdf (fiberfin.com)


----------



## Ferather (Sep 16, 2022)

Off topic:

This is without the CPU and GPU at max, I prefer to keep things under, at least for a few years.



----





Even at 1.2v - 4.2 Ghz, I get 103%.

====

The newest SPDIF 'consumer' standard, capped by HDA, ~37mbps, and 1,536k total samples:



15 x 96k = 1,440k total aggregate, achievable.
8 x 192k = 1,536k total aggregate, normal.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 17, 2022)

Once we get 15 channel SPDIF, we will be able to actually use the 11.1 PCM mode in the DTS:X driver, plus they can add the 15 channels.

Here is an example chip for the current consumer standard, although this one is 8 channels @ 192k.

WM8805 | Cirrus Logic


----------



## emanresu (Sep 17, 2022)

Good morning!
Can we start a petition with agrued informational facts, and send it to someone?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 17, 2022)

Or they can hire me for a day, just kidding. The demand for it is certainly there, and the technology exists. So yes indeed we need to contact OEM's.
I guess the best way is to email your current manufacturer of your speakers, since you probably like them.

For me that's Logitech (Z906), would love to see Z910 with current standards, most likely they would do 8 channels, but ALL formats.
On the same token, you will need a device with 15 channel hardware, which would mean a new output device.

I guess it's possible to produce a discrete SPDIF only card, that has full support and drivers.

====

Here are three images of my old ALC889, where I converted it to HDMI, the tick boxes transferred as EDID, it detected 2 channels.
There is also speaker configuration, in this case 2 channel and Dolby Atmos (due to format support, tick box).





----

In terms of speaker system design, there is now the option of fully optical-digital right up to each driver, and a PowerDAC.

Example DAC: PowerDAC-S - ECdesigns (2.12 Ohm) | Example Unit: Wadia Digital – Power DAC

Attenuator (electronics) - Wikipedia



The Complete Guide To Speaker Impedance (2Ω, 4Ω, 8Ω & More)
How to Measure Speaker Impedance (with Pictures)

Ohm Speakers | Custom Audiophile Speakers (scroll down)

====

S/PDIF Transmitter (SPDIF_Tx) (infineon.com)




DIX9211 data sheet, product information and support | TI.com

====

On a final note, if a speaker system supports 15 channels (input), it will still work with your 2 channel Realtek (output).
If an output device supports 15 channels, and you connect a 2 channel speaker, it will still work.

Some automatic programming or user settings might be needed, depends.

HDMI EDID is the auto part, channels and formats vary.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

so i finally broke down and got a atmos set up i went with the vizio elevate 5.1.4 set up i get atmos now through dobly atmos home theater but its janky it works but some times cuts out when it switches from atmos to regular stereo or 5.1 content and due to the fact i have to run through my lg c1 i cant try dtsx since the tv wont process dts at all wont even see it even in pass though mode kinda lame but i must say dobly Mat is def sounds really good wish amd had better audio drivers for the 6900xt now i just spend my time trying to find a way to force passthough of dts though my C1 if only the elevate had full hdmi 2.1 ports and not just e-arc and 2.0b


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

You need to edit the EDID, I also have an AMD 6900 XT (XTX-H). I would maybe suggest skipping the LG and go for an HDMI extractor (has its own EDID) with eARC.
Any HDMI port that's 2.0 or above can do 1,536k samples, and all formats, the higher 2.1 version I believe addresses video not audio.

You could wait for a 15 channel version, by that I mean the optical, the one I has does do 8 channels though.
I have an HDV-MB01, the default specs are here, and my custom driver is here.

----

15 channel SPDIF requires 1,440k total samples @ 96k, HDMI 2.0 is needed if converted.

----



I converted the bit that drives optical to HDMI 1.4 plus more.

====


----------



## emanresu (Sep 18, 2022)

Bau$$


----------



## Bryan Ü (Sep 18, 2022)

I think, I am the only one who has no idea what is going on.
UwU
=w=


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

Probably because you mostly or only use stereo-analogue, not to sound rude. People have been trying to get proper SPDIF support for a long time, and people still believe its stereo only.
I was on a mission to show everyone the SPDIF-TOSlink updates that you are unaware of, and to prove the opposite of stereo only, its 15 channels now, all formats.

HDMI 2.0 vs SPDIF 2.0, well SPDIF should win, its direct without interleaved video frames, no video overheads, and its optical.




PowerDAC's utilize SPDIF-TOSlink, not yet seen one for HDMI. Smart speakers, if built properly, might be able to be rated lossless.

====

Forgot to mention, if you are using TOSlink and DTS Interactive with my driver, you can use HT mode by applying 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg', from 'DTS Settings'.

> Open 'FX Config' (Tools folder in the driver package), select the optical device from the top, then on the right press 'Copy GUID'.
> Right click the .reg file, and edit, replace BOTH '{DEVICE-ID}' with the copied GUID, then save the file.

> Finnlay in Windows sound settings, right click disable the device, apply the .reg (double click), then re-enable.



----









						Potplayer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




====


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

ya i have a xtx-h as well i got the power color red devil ultimate and if i skip the tv i lose vrr and 4k/120hz that i do use so i need the hdmi 2.1 port i need a minimum of 40Gbps bandwidth to run full 4k/120 with 10bit (4:4:4) HDR with VRR and LLM the elevate dose have virtual x that will processes the atmos stream in to dts:x in the sound bar but im sure pure dts:x encode would be better the e-arc input on the elevate is a 2.0b port with the 2.1 e-arc standard layered on top since that part of the standard is backward compatible i guess i could do some kinda 2.1 splitter and then spit the sound and  video signal but atm 2.1 is so new i have not found one that will do this and retain all the new 2.1features since for the first time im actually able to effectively use them all with my system usually im a generation behind lol first world problems right 


also it still has optical input so my next step might be to try to get it to register atmos or dts:x. Nice thing is it really lets you know when it gets a proper signal since the speakers  rotate up to point at the ceiling


----------



## emanresu (Sep 18, 2022)

TOSlink, optical, digital coaxial..
Pardon my French, are there differences between optical and digital coaxial in terms of potential? If you think in terms of light, lasers, red spectrum (and hallelujah) - then Optical TOSlink (or is it TOSlink Optical) could carry infinite data? :3 just need a receiving end that can handle it.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

toslink and optical is basically the same thing just interchangeable words toslink is kinda like the brand name like all cola is coke. Coaxial on the other hand is different that uses a rca cable instead of a fiber optic cable for data transport also in theory  the maximum throughput of a coaxial cable used for audio is lower then optical but optical has been limited to basically the same speed for audio transport


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

Package is attached, run 'ExecTI' and run 'regedit', then file > import > New Formats.reg. You might need to disable then re-enable the device after ticking the boxes.
The change is global, and will effect all SPDIF based devices, even different soundcards, for example a Creative, Xonar, so on.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Package is attached, run 'ExecTI' and run 'regedit', then file > import > New Formats.reg. You might need to disable then re-enable the device after ticking the boxes.
> The change is global, and will effect all SPDIF based devices, even different soundcards, for example a Creative, Xonar, so on.
> 
> View attachment 262134


ya i ran this before on my onkyo with the z906 speakers and my z906 but didn't have all the decoders but i can run an optical and do some tests this set up should finally give us a definitive answer if its actually sending the signals since it has all the decoders up to lossless atmos and dts:X im just hoping the optical port on the elevate is of as high quality as my oynko  its their highest end system so fingers crossed










						Vizio Elevate Review
					

The Vizio Elevate soundbar is a 5.1.4 setup with a unique design. When you watch Dolby Atmos or DTS:X content, the sides of the bar automatically rotate upwards,...




					www.rtings.com


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

Will depend on the receivers optical support, hopefully some units can be updated via firmware, if you are lucky. Would be a new unit for me.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

ya im hoping this is a bit future proof it dose get regular firmware updates so my fingers are crossed like i said its thier highest end system they make so we shall see the sound is amazing tho you should look in to it it was a super easy swap and actually  less wires cant beat what you get for the price you can find it on sale for like 800$  and that gives you everything has 3 hdmi ports rare for a sound bar system so you can actually hook up alot also has hdr and dobly vision pass though def alot for your money


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

Based on the previous setup for SPDIF (even my ALC889 from 2008 had it), is [2 x 192k @ 24b] on SPDIF (TOSLink, Coaxial), which is ~9.2 mbps in total.

Formats supported on a verified 9.2 mbps device: Dolby Digital, DTS Surround, Dolby Digital Plus, DTS-HD HRA, [LPCM 8 x 48k @24b].


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

i mean e-arc atm is max 36mbps what im going to be interested to see if the the decoders are tied to ports or  a signal is sent it will recognize it but the new standards can go up to 24/192 for 8 channels uncompressed with e-arc kinda makes no sense tho if its limited to 36mbps these standards are so all over the place dobly atmos home theater on pc will do 192/24 atmos but its app dependent different games have different quality  its a variable rate bandwidth you might only have normal 5.1 at a games start menu then once you get in to game its full atmos or some might be 48/16 or 48/24 so the quality of sound you get is purely dependent on the content and it uses dobly MAT for sound processing not dobly digital plus


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

HDMI, eARC and SPDIF are all limited by HDA which is common at ~37mbps, that includes DisplayPort.



GPU (HDMI or DP) - HDA:


Realtek optical - HDA:


====


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

just kinda dumb i mean your using a full hdmi cable and port for audio only you think it be at least 18gbps lol


----------



## Ferather (Sep 18, 2022)

Unfortunately not.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 18, 2022)

Hmm.. but if Windows x86 can handle (at least) 128GB RAM (with lil' tweakerz) - and HDA goes all the way back.. 
Always wondered why B.G. went x86 -> x64.
32bit Vs 64bit.. but is really x86 32bit (limited)? Or did the elderly wizer wissards foresee a Loudness War early on?


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 18, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Hmm.. but if Windows x86 can handle (at least) 128GB RAM (with lil' tweakerz) - and HDA goes all the way back..
> Always wondered why B.G. went x86 -> x64.
> 32bit Vs 64bit.. but is really x86 32bit (limited)? Or did the elderly wizer wissards foresee a Loudness War early on?


i feel like you may be confuseing audio bit depth and memory register bit architecture


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes he is, hes wonderful in his own way, 64bit audio is OTT. Regardless, yes we are still limited by HDA.

I have a question for you emanresu, if 24bit 48k is lossless, what does 32bit 96k do?


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

32bit isn't "lossless" either.
I've broken 192khz32bit.
Just saying. A lot of bass is a lot of bass.
You should remember, I've told you alreadeeh

And DTS HD Master/DTS X has HP filter..
Then it's NOT lossless.

We tried on a good Mastering friend of mine's audio track. DTS HD Ma - Best Quality - just made it sucky. So don't get too in-nerded on false DTS or Dolby bribery.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

You could do it in various formats including FLAC or PCM, since encoded formats end up as PCM in the end.

If it was PCM, then you could side-by-side a visual wave test to see the difference between 24bit @ 48k and 32bit @ 96k.
That way you should be able to visibly see if there is a difference between the two, and compared to an original.

In terms of a DAC and equipment, you could add a lot of variables.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes many variables indeed.
But I know that 16bit 44.1 with correct forcing and recording / playback (AudaCity - perfect loop) will give you full 3D. 24bit & 32bit & 64bit is like halfhandicapped alternatives to not having analog gear or recording in ONE bitdepth from beginning to end.

Windows is not a fan of 44.1 - even though playback device says 44.1 - it's probably not.
Spotify -> Vac (44.1 16) -> AudaCity MME input that Vac with transport on/overdub off and then your playback device in also 44.16.

Tldr: WASAPI layers a dimensional coating that just sucks. True audio can be looped.
WASAPI CAN NOT.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes indeed, its a good discussion, when we include human limits and hardware ability. Plus games, and encoded audio will need to be updated to 32bit and 96k +.
If you try to turn a 24bit 48k file or audio source into 32bit 96k +, it should be no different from the 24bit 48k file, but now larger.

If I remember correctly the Z906 plays back 24/96 DTS Surround, but unfortunately even back then, it did not take off.

Discussion: What is the difference between 16, 24 and 32 bit WAV

----



----

Side note, 32bit will also increase bandwidth requirements on HDA.
There is also high and low quality re-sampling, at the same rate.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes, but don't listen to music in 48khz.. or 96khz.. or any 48 multiple. It just is not the same - when the source is RECORDED in 44.1 [CD standard]. Which pretty much all music is.
Sorry.

I told you about the PAL SpeedUp effect©®™
If that was intentional towards us Europeans.
What do you think 44.1 kHz -> 48 kHz is?
It's like we are the Jankees' experiment.
First our TV broadcasts and movies are played back too fast and too high-pitched (2h USA NTSC equals 1h55min EU PAL). ADHD?
Then our 44.1 kHz RHYTHMICAL music is slowed down when converted to 48 kHz (* or any of it's multiples - there seems to be ONE software brand that can handle it - and it ain't fucking SoX nor R8Brain). And now Windows by standard is 48 kHz ( since when? ) and TV / DVD (and it's derivations). Which is SLOWED down, IF original recording was 44.1 kHz. The effect is that we get hyper by regular TV broadcasts. When we listen to music in our Mobile Phones we probably get 44.1 kHz (Spotify App?), which makes us perceivable to the (Swedish) correct Takt and the whole Rytm - which is all the different Takt together.
This is while you are commuting to derp work, or from it. Enjoying nature? Play something soothing or pause the digitalaries.
If 48 kHz (YouTube - not sure about YouTube Music) - then I hope they did the conversion correct... Now you can finally relax in front of your PC or TV. But it's not the artist's version (presumably 44.1 kHz since Spotify et. al. kinda requires it?). So you finally soothed your converted NTSC - PAL standard ADHD with yet another misconversion. Congrats.

I roll 44.1 (or multiples thru my whole music chain) - when listening to Spotify. This is why I will succeed. Not sure you guys actually can that when you can't hear music as it is intended. But now you know the problem. Now you can solve it.

And Ferather - I know you are the theoretical speccs guy. It takes its man. But I am the one breaking them. That takes a psycho.

And it's the Xinaman trying to fuck us in modern times. Allegedly he told P*tin that either you try take Europe, or I will. So don't trust anything yellow basically.
/rant over

You can have the Creative X-Fi output DTS 44.1 or 88.2 kHz. Start by that before getting lost in translation. Please  

The German Nas Zen knew their HipHop / Beastie Boys. And they liked stuff analog.
Lebensraum and such.

Now we have the N'vidia (formerly nVidia) boss talking to a midget hologram (even more-) Meesiks-version of himself thru Reptoidberg©®™ MetaVerse. I hope they both go to hell at the same time. Which is really soon.

Here you are, courtesy of substantial Windows XP testing by Koreative Creans. Note they don't (want to?) give XP x64 the same support. But I have found a way to enable x86 to 128GB 

And Windows and DRM©®™ for WHQL.
That Ego-gene is really strong once the (hwite) guy gets to the top of the fake pyramid of schemes.

Like the guy who made the first unofficial (?) DTS encoder said;
"Don't use this for commercial purposes. 
I will know."


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

I feel like maybe I offended you, not intended. I was just pointing out 32bit and above 48k is not yet an industry standard, and its used rarely. Not saying its worse, per say.
Blue ray certainly has the ability to store large PCM files, but I don't think the gain out weights the file size and bitrate requirements.

This is the reason why 64 bit audio does not exist, and probably never will.
Most headphones don't do above 48k.

SD: 16bit 44.1k  |  HD: 24bit 48k  |  UHD: 32bit 88.2k [??].


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

64bit audio did exist on Win x86 according to an equally old plugin. This you also know already 

And no, you didn't offend me. 
It's just that re-sampling seldom works.
Even the Creative guys pointed out that this is an issue post-WinXP.
According to Russian sources their kernel driver is the best sounding, WinXP (x86?).
I'm just trying to get you on with what went wrong so you don't thwart yourself and others on the ultimate audio experience. You can try patching what is already wrong, but why?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes, that's why games, music and encoded audio would need to support and be 32bit and above 48k, Dolby and DTS formats do support up to 192k, but not 32bit.
Everything you steam, nearly all games (probably) and encoded formats will be 24bit max, and not likely much higher than 48k.

Personally, I have only seen 32bit in analogue cases (DAC's), neither SPDIF or HDMI support 32bit PCM.
You might be able to get 32bit out via USB, but still only in analogue cases.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

I shall see what I can do with my Audigy 2 ZS, kX Driver and so.. tried to force it onto the Auz HD and USB EMU 0404 - they didn't accept the treat. Thank Lawd for Safe Mode.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

Lol, dont crash the computer too much, if you find a 64bit PCM file I will indeed be very shocked.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

Spoof Appx to roll WinXP x86 - then I'm out and over. Might have some tools for that. Or spoof Win11 (de facto x64) to partially believe that it is WinXP x86.. would it drop the Forced Sample Rate Switchery and the DRM-WHQL nonsense?

AudaCity can save in .wav 64-bit?

But can't record directly into it..
If that's what you also meant ✓


----------



## Ferather (Sep 19, 2022)

If it supports, RF64, cant remember, else stick with 32 bit float you will be fine.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

And I busted 770dB headroom.
Lol


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 19, 2022)

770db and your head didn't explode lol


----------



## emanresu (Sep 19, 2022)

Heheh. I have a pic of Top Peak dB that made 100+ without the plugin showing red/error. And I once did ~272 dB +, but my figgity ADHD managed to click-reset the same plugin.

* The plugin being the dB analyser, last in the chain.

Also I did -28dB Top Peak and still had more than loud audio once. Somehow I'm never content and don't document very well.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 20, 2022)

Well if you can prove 32bit is worth the price (hardware) and file size, and also get HDA updated as standard so it can do more than 6 x 192k @ 32bit, I am all ears (pun intended).
If I side-by-side 32bit analogue and 24 bit SPDIF (where SPDIF has lossy DTS encoding), I still find SPDIF is better, although the 32bit DAC's are of equal volume.

Some people can mistake volume for audio quality at times. If an encoder increased bass range volume but lost 2% quality, is the bass better?

----

ADHD would explain the hyper focus and persistence. I also have ADHD, you will like this:

Benefits of ADHD / ADD: Love Your Strengths and Abilities


----------



## emanresu (Sep 20, 2022)

DTS usually is "louder" on my Z5500 compared to Dolby PL2 and alike.
Sharper. 

I am scouring old Creative X-Fi YouPAX / PAX drivers and trying to get them to work on latest Windows 11 x64. 

There are interesting .inf's that describe what happens when DTS is encoded / decoded. What the "new" EQ settings are, and so forth.
I believe the DTS sharpness comes from 31 Hz to 30 kHz range, instead of 30 Hz to 20 kHz range. 9.999 kHz later..

Might spoof OS and give it a spin. Sometimes you can install the latest, working driver and then "dumb down", i.e. install a tad older driver on top of the newer one, and then progress with even older drivers, step by step - and they can work, in this stepping stone process, all the way back. Especially true for Realtek.. :3

Dat GameSpirit.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 20, 2022)

Higher bitrate, 1536 max vs 640. Dolby is also 16/48k, DTS 24/48k.


----------



## ajf64 (Sep 23, 2022)

i honestly cant tell a difference between 24 and 32 bit on my audigy 2 zs platinum pro its what made me stop using it crazy just how long that card as held up


----------



## Ferather (Sep 23, 2022)

Off topic,: AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4647.1 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)

----

Here is what I normally run:









						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X @ 4220.07 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[xzwx2k] Validated Dump by FIREBLADE (2022-09-22 16:48:10) - MB: Asus PRIME X570-PRO - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				







I renamed the CPU in case you are wondering, simply because its neater and to remove all the spaces.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 24, 2022)

How to get the most from DTS Interactive, after install steps (optional):

Files: 'DTS Preset.reg' and 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg', from 'DTS Settings'.

> Open 'FX Config' (Tools folder in the driver package), select the optical device from the top, then on the right press 'Copy GUID'.
> Right click and edit both .reg files, replacing {DEVICE-ID} with the one you copied from FX config.

> In Windows sound settings, right click disable the device, apply the .reg files (double click), then re-enable.



> Cut 'dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml' from 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x', and place it on your desktop.
> Using notepad or other text editing apps, replace "Off"-"Off" on SFX with "Any"-"Stereo".

> Cut and paste the .xml file back to 'C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x', then restart your computer.



----

Note: SFX can cause a delay with _stereo_ on _some_ devices. Feel free to modify the FX settings. Interactive is _multichannel_.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice! 

If I was interested in the older DTS (APO2?) - how would I go about installing it? Is the older one used in the hifiooo release? Archiving purposes and such. Looking to try the older one without Realtek drivers installed (I find the Mobo's SPDiF with Windows HDA drivers and DTS haxxed in, superior).

Hope you're well!


----------



## Ferather (Sep 24, 2022)

Can't remember the files for APO2, but most of what you need to do is copy the files to Windows somewhere then register the DLLs, and apply the SFX, MFX, EFX keys to the device.
Thats the short of it, there might (and probably is) more steps you need to take if there are services, .exe files, but I don't think APO2 has a service .exe.

====


----------



## emanresu (Sep 24, 2022)

Nice b, 0 zoomin' to da Zenith!


----------



## ScooterTooterNoober (Sep 25, 2022)

I have no idea what I'm doing and everything on this forum is blasting over my head at lightspeed. I was able to remove the realtek driver and installed your driver, and it says DTS on the advanced page in properties on the optical out that I'm trying, I'm using a Dennon 4306 and a tomahawk b550, 2080 msi, and a Ryzen 9 5900x with 64 gb of ram. It's so frustrating to do the test for DTS on the supported formats page and not be able to select surround sound from right clicking the speaker icon in the corner. (I also tried changing it in the spatial sound format and it won't work. I have the download DTS Sound Unbound and its says it's licensed but I need to turn on the spatial sound setting for it to work.


----------



## emanresu (Sep 25, 2022)

@ScooterTooterNoober - include pics if you can  are you trying to get DTS Interactive (audio format, selectable) or DTS X HT via DTS Sound Unbound? The latter will override DTS Interactive in formats, displaying DTS:X for Home Theatre instead.

And optical out, you say. I take it as you want DTS Interactive with the Spatial DTS X HeadPhone (with "Speaker" preset)?


----------



## Ferather (Sep 25, 2022)

Quite a few people get muddled with stereo and multichannel, DTS Interactive is multichannel, spatial enhancements are for stereo only, they do not function on multichannel.
Spatial is to mimic multichannel over stereo (2 channels such as stereo speakers or headphones), spatial does not work for multichannel.

However, DTS APO4 does have multichannel mode, and when using DTS Interactive you get the multichannel processing.
SPDIF does not yet have speaker config, this will come with the newer standard (hopefully).

-----

For SPDIF - DTS Interactive, you install the driver and go, else there is the optional changes above, nothing else to do or enable.

If you want to upmix all stereo sources, I suggest EAPO - Stereo Surround Upmixer (5.1 - 7.1).
This upmixes 2 channel (stereo) into 5.1 or 7.1 'stereo surround'.

-----

If I play stereo audio, which is then upmixed by E-APO, due to the preset and multichannel enhancements, I get 3D audio.
I can hear front, side, rear and even transition between front-rear, although it depends on the audio.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 26, 2022)

Just so you know, the current version is fully unlocked by me alone, and its 100% free. However, I like DTS so I decided to buy a Sound Unbound license, plus I get all the SU updates.

Not that I use stereo at all. Also as a side note, Sound Unbound is part of the APO4 system, which is essentially bundled with DTS:X Ultra (APO4) with this driver.

 

====

Reminder, you can use 'DTS Settings' on other HDA devices, such as your GPU, although with some limits (form factor).
If you intend to use stereo with SPDIF-HDMI you will need the following package: External Speakers.

====

For USB devices, you need to edit the registry to trick the system into a HDA device.

Open the device properties point in the registry (using any tool you like), you can check the devices name.

Find and copy the value of '{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc},2', replace the value with one from a real HDA device.
Next, replace '{a45c254e-df1c-4efd-8020-67d146a850e0},24', with 'HDAUDIO', then restart your PC.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 2, 2022)

Finally found a way to fix the odd Windows audio service issue that effects various drivers and APO's, I believe it's to do with the random way Windows starts drivers-services.
After the change you should notice the audio volume and quality go up a bit, depending on if you were affected by the odd issue (Windows it seems).









						Audio Service
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




----

First disable the auto start of 'audio service' and 'endpoint builder' in Windows services, by putting them on manual start, rather than automatic.



Copy the 'Fixes' folder to 'C:\Windows\', then open 'Task Scheduler', navigate to 'Microsoft\Windows', import the 'Audio Service.xml'.



----

Stop both services, then right click the task and run to make sure its working, if not remove the task, and edit the .xml.



Change '%windir%' to 'C:\', save, then import.

====

A fresh start with no audio apps open or any on startup (Discord, Steam, so on), you should only ever see 0%.



After playing some music and closing, it should return to 0%.

====

If you are using my EAPO config, I use the following LFE gain, there is crossover and gain on SPDIF (DTS).



If you would like to alter the channels globally, use the digital tab (green up arrow on the main screen).



----


----------



## Ferather (Oct 10, 2022)

If you are using multichannel SPDIF (DTS), use 'DTS Preset.reg' and 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg' to get HT mode (see here), dont worry about the preset (optional).








						DTS DCH 6.0.9414.1
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



See post 1 if you need help with the installation.

Note SPDIF in HT mode will cause the Photo's app to not passthrough, however Potplayer works as intended, I set the default to decode all to PCM.








						Potplayer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Enable passthrough if you want to bitstream.



When in WASAPI mode, PCM will be sent [as is], no change, no enhancers (PCM Direct).
Passthrough formats will also be sent [as is], hardware dependant.

If you get any noise when decoding files such as Dolby to PCM, disable the normalizer.



====

You can also swap between Interactive and Stereo on SPDIF, by setting up both .reg files, and double click each as you need.

====

Use E-APO to upmix stereo to multichannel, it will be enhanced by DTS, creating a unique stereo experience.








						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 223872 (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm using version 93 of the driver how do I upgrade to version 94?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

Quick Guide:

Unplug your network cable, then in 'Device manager' (type into Windows start > search), right click the current DTS DCH device, select uninstall, then tick 'Delete driver'.



Now open two command prompts windows as Admin, in the first one type: [pnputil -e], in the second one type: [pnputil -d oem.inf] -- no [].



Look for DTS and Ferather details, then edit 'pnputil -d oem.inf', with the number on screen, example: [pnputil -d oem8.inf].



Repeat until all is clear, then double click 'Install' (driver), yes to all, restart.

----

Then the [optional] changes to SPDIF if you want Home Theatre (HT).
E-APO gets setup last (don't forget to remove old if using).


----------



## Deleted member 223872 (Oct 11, 2022)

Does this new version have any improvements?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

Its more polished and optimized, a mild improvement to audio in my case. Mostly more efficient and optimized.

I doubt at this point you will get more audio quality squeezed out of the Realtek APO.
Mostly bug fixes, compatibility, optimizations, features.

There is a new dll in terms of the Realtek audio service, its to do with Speaker systems.


----------



## Deleted member 223872 (Oct 11, 2022)

One thing I find annoying is that when I install these drivers, Windows identifies that I am using a mod driver and then reverts back to the original PC driver. Do you know how to stop Windows from not updating the audio driver?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

How to Disable Automatic Driver Updates Windows 10 (3 Ways) (minitool.com) (You can find more on Google), yes that is an annoying feature of Windows, for some.

Some people are affected, myself not (I leave Windows updates as it is). Also check for any Realtek drivers in 'pnputil'.


----------



## Deleted member 223872 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ferather said:


> select uninstall, then tick 'Delete driver'.


can i uninstall using Driver Explorer?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes, as long as you right click > uninstall > delete driver, and the device has disappeared. If you have ever used my other DTS package (not meant to), you will need to do the same to your GPU.

Edit: The other package is for non-Realtek devices, or cases where a specific Realtek driver is needed, but does not have DTS already.

----

In a normal circumstance you simply install the DTS DCH driver, main (SPDIF): DTS Interactive native, alternative: Stereo PCM native.
The optional 'DTS Settings' is utility for SPDIF, and can also be used to program a GPU (even Interactive).

If you modify a GPU with DTS Interactive out, make sure the receiver supports 'DTS Audio', else use the other files.



FX Config (Tools folder) > device > import (edited reg file).


----------



## emanresu (Oct 11, 2022)

When you say ".. for HT on SPDiF .." do you mean DTS Sound Unbound DTS X HomeTheatre? Or which HT? How HT am I on this?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

The device settings for PCM processing are fully set as 6 channels 48k 24bit, although this effects bitstreaming with some apps.
The legacy default is to partially setup as 6 channel PCM, to allow some apps to support legacy mode.

Personally I prefer the HT mode, which is the same setup as 6 channel analogue and HDMI, opposed to legacy mode.

====

How it works (why we use passthrough):

6 channel 48k 24b PCM (any source) >> [SPDIF PCM set to Stereo 48k 24b] >> Stereo (2ch) PCM Processing >> SPDIF Transmitter [2ch max, 44.1-192K, we set 2ch 48k 24b] >> 2ch 48k 24b.
6 channel 48k 24b PCM >> [SPDIF PCM @ 6ch 48k 24b] >> 6ch PCM Processing >> SPDIF Transmitter [2ch max, 44.1-192K, we set 6ch 48k 24b] >> fail or 2ch 48k 24b.

6 channel 48k 24b PCM >> [SPDIF PCM @ 6ch 48k 24b] >> 6ch PCM Processing >> Encoder >> SPDIF Transmitter [passthrough 2ch, DTS] >> 6ch 48k 24b DTS.

----

If you choose to use HT mode, be aware some apps will see 6 and not 2 when detecting the correct settings to bitstream-passthrough.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 11, 2022)

Great explanation! What you've previously also refer to as Multichannel


----------



## Ferather (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks m8, be aware SPDIF transmitters-receivers can do 2-15 channels @ 22-192k, but you will mostly likely ever see 15 x 96k, since 15 x 192k is too much for HDA (capped to ~37mbps).


----------



## Deleted member 223872 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Guia rápido:
> 
> Desconecte o cabo de rede e, em 'Gerenciador de dispositivos' (digite em Iniciar do Windows> pesquisar), clique com o botão direito do mouse no dispositivo DTS DCH atual, selecione desinstalar e marque 'Excluir driver'.
> 
> ...


I just installed version 94 and I thought it was better than the previous one, I thought it was higher with a little more quality great work Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Oct 12, 2022)

No problem, I built the driver to give us all a professional experience with Realtek, depending on the model, you will beat various dedicated devices that cost £100+.

My S1220-A, Asus edition with hardware DSP, is already out-of-the box better than a Xonar, but I believe that's intended.



====

@emanresu, the legacy system is LFX, GFX (not SFX, MFX, EFX).







----



----

SPDIF-HDMI bonus:

8 channels to 6 (virtual side), using the following speaker config.




> 8 channel PCM source <


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 13, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No problem, I built the driver to give us all a professional experience with Realtek, depending on the model, you will beat various dedicated devices that cost £100+.
> 
> My S1220-A, Asus edition with hardware DSP, is already out-of-the box better than a Xonar, but I believe that's intended.



What's your recommendation for ALC889 + stereo headphones (analog)


----------



## Ferather (Oct 13, 2022)

I used to have an ALC 889, its a good chip, not quite as good as S1220, but not much worse. I used speakers with my ALC 889, never used headphones with it.
The 'DTS Settings' is for SPDIF-HDMI, not analogue, you only need the Ultra and Sound Unbound app for stereo.

I would try automatic in Ultra and Headphones for Sound Unbound, If you are using the new SU, Its Headphones:X, then headphones/none (none is Ultra).
The older Sound Unbound app will show both modes independently, whereas the new version one name 3 modes (none - speakers).

It would be better if the new version just called the spatial 'Sound Unbound', opposed to Headphones:X, then modes.

----

If you want to dedicate E-APO to 6 channels (5.1) only, remove the side options from the upmixer and global channel gain:






====

Reminder, use the 'External Speakers' package for SPDIF, to load DTS APO4 with a valid form factor (comes with guide).



Delete the HDMI line if you are only using SPDIF, like me.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 15, 2022)

Ferather said:


> It would be better if the new version just called the spatial 'Sound Unbound', opposed to Headphones:X, then modes.
> 
> ----



Agree. 
I'll be trying out soon. 
Do you have any thoughts on Hesuvi ?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 15, 2022)

I tried Hesuvi on my ALC 889, and it was ok, but not quite what I wanted, it's good for effects though if your device supports it, else you might get noise.

No extra steps are needed for analogue, its only SPDIF-HDMI due to lack of form factor support. Install and off you go.
You can use Sound Unbound on pretty much any device and driver, however not Ultra.

Enable Sound Unbound as you see fit, then change presets, EQ's, other with Ultra, they mix together (both are APO4).

====









						Preset Update
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com


----------



## tinosantos (Oct 15, 2022)

Hi bro, i'm trying to install your driver. I currently have DTS custom working (ASUS asus b550m-plus tuf gaming with ALC S1200A), i want to upgrade to dts ultra. Tried with main and alt driver, no error but when launch dts ultra it tells me to connect the external speakers (are connected analogically), I don't know what else to try now, can you think of something? thanks a lot!


----------



## Ferather (Oct 15, 2022)

Did you fully remove the previous drivers and all its extensions? Also check the DTSAPO4Service is running in 'Task Manager'.


----------



## tinosantos (Oct 15, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Did you fully remove the previous drivers and all its extensions? Also check the DTSAPO4Service is running in 'Task Manager'.


Yes, removed everything, with cmd, driver explorer and DDU. I tried all the combinations I could, currently I have the official audio drivers (except dts) + your DTS drivers and it doesn't work for me either. I can't think of what else to do .
DTSAPO4Service is not running. if I run it manually it doesn't do anything, surely I'm doing the wrong thing
EDIT: Realtek audio console does detect it.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 15, 2022)

Might have to do TeamViewer with you, it sounds like there is a conflict somewhere. There no should be no Realtek or DTS files or residual drivers (extensions, other) before you install the package.
If a residual driver installs, it will override the APO system. The other cause is VPN software, sometimes it causes a bug with the licensing which makes the service crash.

Message me if you want to do Teamviewer, or need more help directly.


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 16, 2022)

Hope this question isn't too out of topic, but does anyone know if APO works on Windows 11?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2022)

Which APO?, APO stands for audio processing object, and there are many 
If you mean this driver, yes it works on Win11.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I tried Hesuvi on my ALC 889, and it was ok, but not quite what I wanted, it's good for effects though if your device supports it, else you might get noise.
> 
> No extra steps are needed for analogue, its only SPDIF-HDMI due to lack of form factor support. Install and off you go.
> You can use Sound Unbound on pretty much any device and driver, however not Ultra.
> ...



Thank you Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2022)

No problem, I updated the preset, instead of re-packing the driver and everyone re-install, instead simply install the new preset, I suggest a restart after.
If anyone needs help ask here, or message me, I can do Teamviewer (no need to install), if needed.

If you are a stereo fan, you can also use Boom3D with the package.

====

If you are using multichannel analogue or digital, I suggest E-APO as a stereo upmixer, although you can try other methods, apps.
The config I shared has additional setup for semi-cross, which allows other enhancers to still work with bass.

Multichannel SPDIF has been setup with a final crossover-gain (all channels, except LFE, to LFE).
If you play stereo audio with Interactive, without an upmixer, you will get 2.1.


----------



## emanresu (Oct 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No problem, I updated the preset, instead of re-packing the driver and everyone re-install, instead simply install the new preset, I suggest a restart after.
> If anyone needs help ask here, or message me, I can do Teamviewer (no need to install), if needed.
> 
> If you are a stereo fan, you can also use Boom3D with the package.
> ...


Final Crossover-gain, in E-APO? 
Or the DTS Interactive APO4 preset?


----------



## tinosantos (Oct 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Might have to do TeamViewer with you, it sounds like there is a conflict somewhere. There no should be no Realtek or DTS files or residual drivers (extensions, other) before you install the package.
> If a residual driver installs, it will override the APO system. The other cause is VPN software, sometimes it causes a bug with the licensing which makes the service crash.
> 
> Message me if you want to do Teamviewer, or need more help directly.


I thank you a lot. I don't want to bother you, so I'm going to keep trying and if I can't, I'll PM you. I really thank you.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 16, 2022)

@emanresu, In the APO4 preset.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No problem, I updated the preset, instead of re-packing the driver and everyone re-install, instead simply install the new preset, I suggest a restart after.
> If anyone needs help ask here, or message me, I can do Teamviewer (no need to install), if needed.



Yeah! I downloaded it immediately  


Ferather said:


> If you are a stereo fan, you can also use Boom3D with the package.



Could try. I have tried in the past actually but last time it was a little weird on CPU usage. Will try again 

My motherboard seems to natively support DTS through HDMi . But it won't work if I just download any DTS app. Do you thing if I play around with audio device identifier I can manage to activate DTS ?


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 16, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Which APO?, APO stands for audio processing object, and there are many
> If you mean this driver, yes it works on Win11.


I meant the equalizer, I thought you were talking about that .


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 17, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> I meant the equalizer, I thought you were talking about that .



It works Sombreuil. I've used it a couple of times and I'm about to use it again anytime soon


----------



## Ferather (Oct 17, 2022)

Final changes for now, cannot find better files.  Other files sound [@#$%], but feel free to edit the .xml, replace files.








						Preset Update
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Setup as a generic DSP, for all devices and modes.

====

@Lucky8, you can use the 'DTS Settings' pack on both SPDIF and HDMI, as long as the Realtek driver is installed. If you want 'DTS Audio' out, setup and use the Interactive.reg file.

--

Files: 'DTS Preset.reg' and 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg'.

> Open 'FX Config' (Tools folder in the driver package), select the optical device from the top, then on the right press 'Copy GUID'.
> Right click and edit both .reg files, replacing {DEVICE-ID} with the one you copied from 'FX Config'.

> In Windows sound settings, right click disable the device, import the .reg files using 'FX config', then re-enable.



----

@Sombreuil, you mean Boom3D? I am not actually sure, I would imagine the newer versions support Win11 fully.

I have an older version in my storage, if you Google for a newer version, make sure it's not password protected, its a way to hide viruses from scanners for a bit.
Make sure the .zip, .rar, whatever container is not protected, scan both the container file, and the unzipped content, then install.

>> It seems version 1.2.5 or higher supports Win11: Boom 3D 1.2.5 for Windows 11 Archives.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 18, 2022)

I'm starting to believe the alien in your profile picture it's actually you. Thanks again for the out of this planet help


----------



## Ferather (Oct 18, 2022)

Well everything is fully unlocked, I am not able to override the form factor requirements, as the code is not in list form, more like:

[Check value is 1, next, check value is 2], which means I can change the check value but not add more.
SPDIF-HDMI is form factor 8 and 9, whereas, as above, speakers-headphones 1 and 2.

You can use any preset you want, any license file (still needs one though), modify the .xml, mix .bin files, do what you like.
If you intend to change the .xml, remove the 'public' bit from the license line to force apply to no form factor.




====

You can also change the APO and Tech files (3 .dll's in total), manually. Although I have modified the ones in the package.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 19, 2022)

So I was looking further into LFE (see here), and found the human ear has a bass range of around 16-260hz (see here), which is perceived at a lower volume.
Normally with crossover, there is suggestion to add around 10-20hz to the top end, for example 160hz is 180hz. So I am trying 280hz.

So far it sounds good, plus it takes away more LFE from the satellites, which I prefer.



100% of Left and Right, all channels.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 19, 2022)

At lower to 20Hz you stop earing with the ears and start using the hearth. Did you know infrasound can actually modify hearth beat ? And it does. That's why all tribes and warriors throughout the history have used drums to pump it up. I must confess I used to listen to low frequency sounds in front  a giant speaker just to feel the thrills
BTW, do you have alc889 driver policy .dat?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 20, 2022)

It's written as 20hz-20khz, but there is debate, under certain conditions the human ear can respond at lower frequencies.

"The commonly stated range of human hearing is 20 to 20,000 Hz. Under ideal laboratory conditions, humans can hear sound as low as 12 Hz and as high as 28 kHz,
though the threshold increases sharply at 15 kHz in adults" -- Source

"The audibility by the human ear varies between all individuals. The audible frequency range on average is between 16 Hz to 20 KHz,
and the intensity detected by the average person is between -10dB to 130 dB." -- Source

----

Policy:

See the 'Tools' folder (in the unzipped driver package) for the changes if you want to mod your own policy, or unlock the panel.
Simply register the file only, if you already have features that normally show in the Realtek app.









						MediaFire
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




					www.mediafire.com
				



First and second policies are made on 889. First one adds features.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 20, 2022)

You know, I was playing around earlier with the RTK tool and ended up with no sound. Even after a Windows reinstall, it is still unable to output sound. Windows seems to recognise the device. Maybe it was "clear pin config" what made this issue. So I was expecting to restore its functionality using the policy file.
I thought motherboard was always in charge of informing the pin config to Windows every boot. Now ¿what do you thing that would make the trick in order to fix it?

Another question. By default, Windows just output sound using HD audio device . There is no point in installing Realtek's if I'm using your driver, right? Or for - some - functionality I actually need it?

EDIT: forget it. Thanks god Gigabyte had me covered. Just in case any other moron screw up as I did, disabling audio un BIOS/UEFI , reposting and Enabling Audio again, fixes it.
If you don't mind, still want to know about the other question. And thanks again for the time.

Edit 2 : btw Do I have to force legacy Realtek control panel if I want to try unlocked features? I'd like to test everything. All possible audio enhancements .


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

No there is no reason to install another Realtek, unless you normally have an additional APO system such as Dolby, DTS, Nahimic, then you might want the original driver.
All Realtek files are the same (given the same version), regardless of if the package comes with other APO's such as Dolby Digital Sound.

The legacy panel should work, although its based on the HDA driver, not the DCH driver (even my GPU driver is DCH), all features are considered legacy.
When Realtek went fully DCH, nearly all of the legacy APO's where immediately removed, not supported or built into new files.

Each Realtek device comes with a built-in policy, certain features will not be included with the devices policy, for example 24 bit recording.
My old 889 officially supported 24bit record, but I still needed to mod the policy to show it with Realtek drivers.

Other drivers such as Windows drivers, will ignore the device policy, its not programmed to read it, so Windows will show 24 bit record, without mods.

====

When OEM's finally catchup to 15 channel SPDIF, DTS can finally do more than 12 channels PCM, and we can actually use it.



12 channel analogue (6 cables), DOES NOT EXIST!


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> ====
> When OEM's finally catchup to 15 channel SPDIF, DTS can finally do more than 12 channels PCM, and we can actually use it.



May they do it in Dolby first ?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

Dolby has multichannel [PCM] processing? And multichannel mode, with any number of channels support?


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Dolby has multichannel [PCM] processing? And multichannel mode?



No. That's my question.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

Oh I see sorry, I read that differently, I guess probably not. DTS excel at multichannel over stereo, imo.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Oh I see sorry, I read that differently, I guess probably not. DTS excel at multichannel over stereo, imo.



Thanks again mate! I'm in love with DTS and E-Apo


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

Same here, I've tried a few different APO's. Some prefer Dolby with stereo or headphones in general, the app also looks nicer, more modern. DTS apps look a bit robotic, lol.

Before my 889 I had a Creative X-Fi fatality edition, nice hardware, terribad software and APO's, also don't like the speaker to spdif encoder.
The funny part is, the 889 (now on S1220-A, which is better still) ended up better than the Creative in sound output.

As a side note, SPDIF does not differ anywhere near as much as analogue per device (compared).


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Same here, I've tried a few different APO's. Some prefer Dolby with stereo or headphones in general, the app also looks nicer, more modern. DTS apps look a bit robotic, lol.
> 
> Before my 889 I had a Creative X-Fi fatality edition, nice hardware, terribad software and APO's, also don't like the speaker to spdif encoder.
> The funny part is, the 889 (now on S1220-A, which is better still) ended up better than the Creative in sound output.
> ...




I have some spare money to spend on audio. Should I go for decent headphones ( using generic analog stereo ), a sound card, speakers, ears transplant ?


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

I dont use headphones at all so I cannot suggest much, they physically hurt my ears after some time (not ear drum). I have had my Z906 for 10 years and still going.
Compared to some much more expensive AVR's they still have very high specs, Class-D, 4ohm satalites with > 110 SPL, not much to change.

I find it interesting how there is a few types of way to display THD specs, 10% would be 0.1% in some cases.

====

Edit: If I plug in headphones into My Z906 I get 5.1 to stereo, even with encoded audio. There is such thing as SPDIF headphones, but they are rare.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I dont use headphones at all so I cannot suggest much, they physically hurt my ears after some time (not ear drum). I have had my Z906 for 10 years and still going.
> Compared to some much more expensive AVR's they still have very high specs, Class-D, 4ohm satalites with > 110 SPL, not much to change.
> 
> I find it interesting how there is a few types of way to display THD specs, 10% would be 0.1% in some cases.



I'm always in untrust mode when readings specs of whatever electronic devices. Every vendor comes up with their own definition. Like what they do with "contrast ratio" or what happened in the day when audio in system speakers was advertised in Watts PMPO then, Watts RMS . So I guess that's what's happening with THD. They measure it in whatever circumstances they wake up with


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

Some will show you the lowest possible number to represent the stat, giving you a false impression, 0.1% looks entirely different from 10%. It's BS x 100.
As a side note, you won't be able to compete with the full-dynamic range of a dedicated multichannel setup with proper LFE.

It's like trying to compare TV speakers with restricted space-size-width, to unrestricted dedicated speakers.
Headphones will ultimately save you on power though, little speakers cost little to run.

Also note, the high point of THD is usually the speaker its self, that's normal, a DAC should have a much, much, lower THD value.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Some will show you the lowest possible number to represent the stat, giving you a false impression, 0.1% looks entirely different from 10%. It's BS x 100.




you rolled that out of the sleeve. 




Ferather said:


> As a side note, you won't be able to compete with the full-dynamic range of a dedicated multichannel setup with proper LFE.



Taking the chances to learn here. So ¿a PCM capable setup actually eliminates the distortion?
-----------------------

About headphones- I love them but anytime I can, I use speakers. it doesn't matter how good any headphone is. I'm also have some troubles with speakers in this matter of reliably represent sound in space. I just can't buy it. Well, literally but I mean , it doesn't convince me. To date, I have tried several devices and non feels natural. I guess PCM should be the better on this aspect . never paid much attention to what was playing the audio when I experienced it. Surely spatial speakers relies on the sound waves rebounding around but for my ears, it adds weird echo. And what can you do about it? Not much. if you use a foam ceiling on your bedroom you won't be able to listen the sounds from above. well, that's me diverging


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

No PCM is what is sent into the sound device from an app, it then processes it in PCM, PCM is then sent to a DAC, which converts it into a power signal (analogue is power in a circuit).

If you are using analogue out (the pins), then PCM has already been converted to power, via internal DAC's (which is why the analogue portion of 2 devices varies).
If you are using SPDIF or HDMI, then PCM is sent out of the sound card, the DAC is inside the receiving device, which is static when comparing 2 devices.

"So a PCM capable setup actually eliminates the distortion?", yes, but it also depends on how good the DAC is in the receiver. Class D also makes a big difference.
Class D amps will keep the audio in the digital domain when amplifying it, reducing the noise floor to a minimum, compared to power amps.

====


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No PCM is what is sent into the sound device from an app, it then processes it in PCM, PCM is then sent to a DAC, which converts it into a power signal (analogue is power in a circuit).



I guess that's why they prefer to use fibre replacing copper in some audio devices. The D/A conversion process must add latency and chances of signal loss , right?



Ferather said:


> If you are using analogue out (the pins), then PCM has already been converted to power, via internal DAC's (which is why the analogue portion of 2 devices varies).



So how do they achieve pin re-tasking ? I mean you can use them as output or input points ( like blue line and pink line )



Ferather said:


> If you are using SPDIF or HDMI, then PCM is sent out of the sound card, the DAC is inside the receiving device, which is static when comparing 2 devices.



So if I understood it right, why does SPDIF even exist? Isn't it one extra step just because the end device treats the signal different?




Ferather said:


> "So a PCM capable setup actually eliminates the distortion?", yes, but it also depends on how good the DAC is in the receiver. Class D also makes a big difference.
> Class D amps will keep the audio in the digital domain when amplifying it, reducing the noise floor to a minimum, compared to power amps.



That's clever approach. I love digital word but for sound I'm not sure if sticking on its side. For me it's like analog is the way to go just for the nature of how sound exists in the real world. I mean ,as vibrations

BTW sorry about all the inquiries . I feel like a kid learning


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

I guess that's why they prefer to use fibre replacing copper in some audio devices. The D/A conversion process must add latency and chances of signal loss , right?
>> 100% correct, optical is immune to EMI and other type of conductive interference, and it does not use power, glass-plastic is an insulator.

----

Slightly off topic, but with optical internet, I can ping Google Australia from the UK and get 5ms response time.



----

So how do they achieve pin re-tasking ? I mean you can use them as output or input points ( like blue line and pink line )
>> Circuiting, here is a blueprint of my older 889, where you can see analogue with lots of parts, vs SPDIF.



So if I understood it right, why does SPDIF even exist? Isn't it one extra step just because the end device treats the signal different?
>> Because working with power signals is never lossless, lossless only applies to digital audio, never analogue (lossy).

----

I updated my above post which should help you understand, PCM is digital audio, classed as lossless.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Thank you kind alien. I'll stop bothering you for today . Wish you the best


----------



## Ferather (Oct 21, 2022)

Check this out (if you read the page from Texas Instruments): E1DA PowerDAC V2.1 – Linsoul Audio



====

Optical smart speakers, using power DAC's or similar (example), and standardized PSU.



The PowerDAC (mono) is in the speaker unit.

====










====

PC: Audio (Game, Music) | PCM >> Sound device (PCM) >> SPDIF (15x 192k max) Optical * >> Final out.
Receiver: PCM  >> Channel router >> Optical (PCM) + Power >> Speaker [PowerDAC > Driver].

* Current consumer standard, not older or legacy standard, see below.

----


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 21, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Check this out (if you read the page from Texas Instruments): E1DA PowerDAC V2.1 – Linsoul Audio
> 
> View attachment 266492View attachment 266493




Fascinating but I'm suspecting that little box operates at high temp. Could it last ? 
----
The rest is algebra to me so I'm just sharing a video with you. 










Let me tell you something : even with my crappy headphones I was able to perceive how good that thing sounds but you tell me if I'm right. At the same time I noticed this headphones bass is horrible and unclear. Will play around EQ Apo. The most fascinating thing about the 3D printed speakers is how the sound does not reverberates ( correct my language if inaccurate ) . It feels like every sound leaves no echo and it actually ends when was intended

---------------

Something weird is going on


----------



## Ferather (Oct 22, 2022)

Edit, forgot the first question.

Class-D is very efficient compared to power amps (analogue), it uses less power and produces less heat. My older Z5500 had an analogue amp, and got very hot (has radiator).
The Z906 has no such radiator and remains much cooler at high volume, so the answer is, it should be cooler than normal, but we are talking low watts.

----

EQ should go onto MFX, E-APO can only be used as SFX, as MFX will replace DTS. I suggest using the EQ in the Realtek app if you have added the DTS options to the policy, it should show.
The Z906 are 3D speakers, but I only get reverb (echo) if it's in the audio, else I get position based spatial but no reverb at all, I have noticed myself.

You will be surprised how much audio these days has attempts to add 3D enhancing, I also dislike reverb.
Can't say I have noticed any reverb in games or movies, especially if its 5.1 to start with.



			https://v.tvpage.com/1759220/178305388/257b5/480p_media.mp4
		


----

No offense, but artists who tune their audio based on headphones, which cannot play the full range and use less than 1w, is already doing it wrong.

====

Personally I am waiting for the smart speaker version, the Z906 is 11 years old, and yet to be replaced (still produced, same price).






						Logitech Z906 Review (5.1 Home Theater Speaker System) | Home Media Entertainment
					

Check out our Logitech Z906 review where we test this little THX certified 5.1 channels audio system that has good performance, ease of use and low price making it ideal for anyone looking for an entry level home theater setup.




					h-m-entertainment.com
				








Lossless audio > Optical (lossless). Welcome to 2022!


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 22, 2022)

Yeah I'm trying to get the old panel back or add some config to the UWP app. So far I just got a "DTS Sound effects" header but with no controls.

Is there use for RtkAudioUniversalService ? I can disable it , stop it and the audio works regardless and the rtk audio console works too.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 22, 2022)

Did you register the file? I guess you did. For me if I disable the service audio goes down a little bit, but I guess it depends.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 22, 2022)

Ferather said:


> ----
> 
> No offense, but artists who tune their audio based on headphones, which cannot play the full range and use less than 1w, is already doing it wrong.



Yep. If you beat a drum in the top of the mountain and the entire village can ear it, you surely won't be able to represent that on headphones so acoustic music should always be  tuned for speakers. unless it's synth music. 



Ferather said:


> Personally I am waiting for the smart speaker version, the Z906 is 11 years old, and yet to be replaced (still produced, same price).



I know you are . Rather than audiophile you are audiophilic 



Ferather said:


> Did you register the file? I guess you did. For me if I disable the service audio goes down a little bit, but I guess it depends.



I did. It is just that personal sensation that Intel's audio dsp do whatever the heck it wants with audio signal. 

I have a question for you ¿is USB audio only routed differently that rca or it is processed in some other way? I want to know if the end sound is the same


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 22, 2022)

@Ferather after a ton of testing your next cost effective upgrade is the vizio elevate P series it punches so far above its price tag and the atmos and dts X support on pc is really good much better then i ever thought it would be the sound field this creates is really kinda amazing it def beats the z906 by a large margin and its future proof for at least the next 5-10 years they actually do ota updates with new decoders something you don't really see much but atm it dose everything you could want all the way up to uncompressed pure atmos and dtsX.


the feel i get from this is the same feel i got when i got my z906 that i got much more for my money then i should of. Oh and their up-mixing might be the most accurate i have seen ever the way it mixes music is damn near perfect and you can choose to have a wider sound stage or mix it for height  since the speakers can rotate either up or forward.



Lucky8 said:


> Yep. If you beat a drum in the top of the mountain and the entire village can ear it, you surely won't be able to represent that on headphones so acoustic music should always be  tuned for speakers. unless it's synth music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RCA is catagorized as analoge audio tho there are some digital RCA cables but standard red and white would be analog stereo USB is digital so should suppot wider range of freqencys beyond stereo


----------



## Ferather (Oct 22, 2022)

I re-uploaded [DTS DCH 6.0.9414.1], with the newer preset and some final changes to DTS Interactive.

----

@ajf64, Thanks for the info (your post above). Does it do more than legacy standard on SPDIF?


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh, crap. I meant mini plug . Is mini plug output the same signal as USB ? Sorry about the mistake guys . Surely one is analog and the second digital but in terms of signal processing quality would be the same in end headphones ?



Kind alien, would you mind telling me if you have tried this ? https://github.com/xinleio/Headphones-simulate-stereo-speakers

It's EQ Apo sets . 
I'm getting a lot of clipping and low volume on my headphones so I guess it is driver's half fault and crappy headphones the other half . I mean, Realtek driver not yours.


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I re-uploaded [DTS DCH 6.0.9414.1], with the newer preset and some final changes to DTS Interactive.
> 
> ----
> 
> @ajf64, Thanks for the info (your post above). Does it do more than legacy standard on SPDIF?


i played with it a little still down converts to regular dts and dobly but if you send it a atmos or dtsX signl and use virtualX it seems to postion the sounds correctly


----------



## Ferather (Oct 23, 2022)

@Lucky8, I have not been very successful with E-APO other than simple upmixer and gain, both my 889 with my S1220-A. E-APO has not been updated in a long time.
Its very possibly a Realtek driver based issue or possibly DTS, in which case you might need to use the native Windows driver.

:s

----

@ajf64, As a side note, I am avoiding HDMI for audio, it uses TMDS, and does not send audio constantly, instead intermittently between video data.
In most cases you also need to produce a video feed in order to output audio, which is wasted on audio only.

Your GPU has to work harder, and will cost you more power, for something unused.

Also, due to TMDS, you could end up needing to reduce your Monitor/TV resolution, or refresh, in order to send audio (bandwidth).

By default HDMI cables are conductive, and have limited distance.

----

To answer a PM, no you don't need the 'External Speakers' package on SPDIF for multichannel only, its used for stereo mode.
Personally, I suggest the two reg files to get HT mode, although that is optional, not essential.

====









						DTS Settings
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Updated.


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 23, 2022)

Ferather   well that's not 100% accurate since gpu only dose pass-through its up to the device on the other  end to do the heavy lifting i notice no difference in performance or power draw on idle on my 6900xt using HDMI audio set to atmos then if i was to use optical or even analog its actually less of a strain on the cpu then either of the other 2 since the cpu encoding for atmos seems to be alot more efficient you could even turn your sound card off and save even more power since its not really needed when using hdmi. Personally i go in to one of my monitors with hdmi and the other one dp as long as the other one is connected i can pass audio through the hdmi monitor with it off while using my dp monitor. Since im using E-arc and that is an audio only connection when comparing to the z906 set up with either a/v receiver or connecting directly to the amp in the sub  this set up is far easier and much higher quality. I felt the same as you for a long time till i finally just pulled the trigger and tried it now i cant go back. You also need to make sure you get something with E-arc or hdmi 2.1 my LG C1 is hdmi 2.1 and also has E-Arc so its a pretty solid set up everything just works 10bit 4k HDR Full 4:4:4 RGB  @ 120hz with VVR and LLM all running paired with full Atmos encoding and pass-though using Dolby MAT (MAT Setting : Dolby TrueHD wrapper with Atmos Meta-data) Uncompressed @ 192/24 - 5.1.4 channel set up. Wish i could have you hear the difference in audio quality and how much better sounds are positioned in your listening environment its really like going from stereo to surround sound your rear speakers get so much more use then in regular 5.1 even with the dtsx mixing you added which is about as good as it gets for regular 5.1. When you compare this speaker package to others you have to compare it to things 2 or 3 times the price of it to get comparable sound quality and features. Also as a last thing it may only be 10 discrete channels but has 20 drivers compared to the one per channel of most set ups.​
PS: sorry for the bold idk what happened there and it wont let me remove it lol


----------



## qwer158 (Oct 23, 2022)

@Ferather Hi, im not good installing theses things but I did everything I could and yesterday was working perfectly both dts unbound and ultra but today is saying to buy :x
I did something wrong or forget something ?


http://imgur.com/a/TvPy53p


----------



## Ferather (Oct 23, 2022)

@qwer158, disable Windows Store Auto-Updates, uninstall the updated one, then install the provided one. Else, uninstall then do the following:
> Run 7-Zip as admin, and navigate to: C:\Program Files\WindowsApps\, delete any sound unbound folders (shift + delete).




----

@ajf64, noted, It's also not so bad if the video is going directly out as your main feed, but it does have some added cons.
You can add all the APO's in this pack to a GPU, including Interactive, instead of boring Windows FX.


----------



## qwer158 (Oct 24, 2022)

@Ferather it's strange is already disabled auto updates in windows store, reinstalled and its working again


----------



## Ferather (Oct 24, 2022)

Very odd, it should only update from the store, not sure what happened there then.


----------



## Lucky8 (Oct 24, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Very odd, it should only update from the store, not sure what happened there then.



It does. But when you try to update some other app manually, it may queue the rest of the apps to update


----------



## pomchan (Oct 27, 2022)

Ferather said:


> *Features*: *DTS:X Ultra* (APO4), *DTS Headphones:X v2* (Sound Unbound), *DTS Interactive:X* (APO4).
> 
> Main directory: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/9yrokjhyh2slx/DTS_DCH_Drivers
> Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS_UWP_Appx
> ...


I bought an X570S AERO G motherboard but my DTS:Ultra X never work from begining , never thought i will found solution make it work but last night while rendering some stuff and feeling bored i found this . You are absolutely legend Ferather , you make it work even support from GIGABYTE cant do it . Wish you all the best ! This comunity be so great because have people like you , once again THANK YOU. Been watching Techpowerup site for years but never step in and sign up .


----------



## Ferather (Oct 27, 2022)

Thats odd, there is also an Asus DTS pack for Prime, although I have not had this new PC for long, I still have not used it, it certainly doesn't come with Interactive, most definitely not Interactive + APO4.
The only issue you will have with this pack, you will need your own Sound Unbound license (Windows account, from the store), in order to upgrade the Sound Unbound app.

If your driver normally licenses Sound Unbound, but does not come with Ultra, you will lose the license if this pack is installed.


You are welcome, good to know it also fixes legit situations.

====

Forgot to mention, I updated my [E-APO Stereo Upmixer] config (see here), it's setup in basic form, and can be expanded (SFX limits):

> Add side if you are using 7.1, add include 'Analogue' 'Digital' if you want the global channel gains.
> If you want more LFE upmix, for example, use channel factor: 1.0 is 100%, 1.5 is 150%.
> Change 'inputChannelCount == 0' to 'inputChannelCount == 6' to force upmix.


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 29, 2022)

kinda dont have to add anything to the gpu since as soon as you connect hdmi to a system that has atmos or dtsx it will just encode tho i do wonder what you could add to make it sound even better



Lucky8 said:


> It does. But when you try to update some other app manually, it may queue the rest of the apps to update


if you hit update  apps when doing a manual update on apps it will update that app unless you cancle the update some times its hard to catch when you have a long list of apps that are updateing you just go down and hit the X before the update starts or just down grade it after if you are unable to catch it in time you can just install the old version over the new one and it will revert.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 29, 2022)

I can tell you APO4 does improve audio quality before encoding to DTS Interactive, and PCM enhancers found on analogue can be added to SPDIF-HDMI, APO's are PCM processors.
For example, does DTS:X and/or Atmos upmix stereo to multichannel or do you have to tell the receiver to do that? I don't see the point of endpoint compression.

The reason DTS Interactive existed was due to bandwidth issues with early TOSLink (3.1 mbps), HDA audio is ~37mbps.

In terms of HDMI, the only reason to compress PCM that otherwise would be output as PCM, is the TDMS issue, as in not enough bandwidth due to high pixels/refresh.
Current standard SPDIF allows for up to 15 channels PCM, so as far as more channels, then again you would need compression, for example 32 channels.

I don't know many consumer standard receivers that do more than 15 channels, certainly not 32.

====

Windows audio will also need an update, since it only sets up to 8 channel PCM, regardless of your hardware.

----

This is DTS APO4 (PCM Processor), with 11.1 and 'any' channel support, now try and get Windows to show 11.1 on analogue with 4 plugs, lol.


----------



## ajf64 (Oct 29, 2022)

yes atmos and dts:X will upmix everything to to object base and actually tune it to the your specific channel set up since i knows exactly what your set up is and dont get me wrong your driver is the best sound i have ever been able to get from my spidif just seems with this set up everything just already dose what you want at a super high quality


----------



## Lolcat (Oct 29, 2022)

Does this work with 3.5mm headphones?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 2, 2022)

@ajf64, would be nice if DTS did not restrict DTS:X to HDMI form factor only, for fair comparison, still it's interesting how even DTS:X on HDMI is still a PCM processor (APO).
I still find it amusing that APO's creators still don't support SPDIF-HDMI, its all the same, PCM processing then a DAC, except the DAC is further away.

The DAC part makes no difference to APO's since they only every process PCM. So silly.

So how do you get true 15 channels with DTS:X if the input to the processor is 8 channels? By true I mean not upmixed from 8 to 15.

----



Thats SPDIF with added formats converted to form factor HDMI, notice the first image is that of HDMI.

----

If I had an 11.1 DTS track and then decoded it to PCM, how do I output 11.1, if Windows and the Media player are a max of 8?
If I did passthrough of the DTS 11.1 track, then PCM is skipped and APO's do nothing (which is normal).

I can see DTS have put 11.1 PCM processing into APO4, but there is not a 11.1 analogue system, or support in Windows.

----

Even though HDMI can do 32 x 48k (so can anything doing ~37mbps, including SPDIF), you can only set the device to 8.




SPDIF however:



----

Very sad to have hardware we cannot use properly, especially when it already exists.

====

@Lolcat, yes it does.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 3, 2022)

dts:x is weird even tho it can be coded for with meta data alot of times it acts more like virtual:x in where the algo just generates its own location data for a given mix a true uncompressed dts:x coded track is really something to hear tho but in most cases even virtual:x witch is basically what we use with spidif will make even an atmos track sound better its kinda weird at how well i can work at times. But there are rare occasions where it totally misses on the mix and places sounds in the totally wrong places but its rare and i have a suspicion its has something to do with low quality stereo sound and there just not being enough info for it to work with


----------



## Ferather (Nov 4, 2022)

Noted, I have nothing against DTS or Dolby for multichannel tech, but I don't like having hardware I cannot use properly. DTS-MA is lossless, compared to DTS Audio, although I don't feel it's very lossy.
A few good reasons to use lossless DTS-Dolby over PCM, bandwidth issues (including HDMI, and cable length), more than 8 channels (same as the driver, 6 instead of 2 on SPDIF).

Ultimately Windows and apps, should be changed to essentially support 'any' number of channels, for digital there is not strictly a need for any speaker config.
Even a two channel soundbar could accept 15 channels as input, which means it has dedicated true channel source for spatial over 2 channels.

At the moment we are restricted in programming to 8 channels, regardless of form factor.

Even if I had a new sound card, that has current 15 channel SPDIF consumer standard, and a receiver that is also 15 channels, I can only setup 8 channels via Windows/Apps.
Once people get off their bums and actually upgrade their coding to current standards (including HDMI), DTS-Dolby can do PCM processors.

This also opens up more options with hardware, for example my 'Optical Smart Speaker' design, which works in PCM.



In this design, the DAC (PowerDAC, Class D style) is in each satalite unit, and LFE unit. The input to the main receiver is optical PCM (LPCM), the main unit is mostly a DSP.
By being a DSP, it can decode compressed audio (all formats), amplify/enhance PCM audio (15 channels), then send each channel out in PCM form.

This is much like your sound card, but as an all in one for SPDIF and lossless optical.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 4, 2022)

i agree your even limited to 12 channels with atmos or dtsx on pc 11.1 is basically the cap for true channel separation you can upmix beyond that but no native support but once you activate atmos or dtsx  it allows you to set more then 8 channels and thats nice but its based on the system you have plugged in


----------



## Ferather (Nov 7, 2022)

I would happily buy a PCI-E SPDIF Home Theatre (HT) device to bypass the legacy standard SPDIF that is built into Realtek (even Realtek can use 15 channel SPDIF transmitters).
So if you enable DTS:X there is a speaker config for 12 channels via Windows sound panel? or does it still only show 8 channels? can you take a screen shot?

If you can see 12 speakers in the Windows config, can you click each one and get sound from that specific channel?
Seems odd that Windows can process 12 channels PCM, but not config the device without DTS:X.

----

On a side note, with the right app and WASAPI-Exclusive, I can bitstream all formats even with my Realtek, my sample files are also below the 9.2mbps standard (2 x 192k).
15 x 192k is just under 70mbps, and the largest compressed format is 24.5mbps (maybe more with X), you will more likely see 15 x 96k on HDA.

HDA is capped to a maximum of ~37mbps, so 15 x 192k is too much for HDA (Analogue, SPDIF, HDMI), 15 x 96k is 34.5mbps.

----

Extra side note, even a GPU can have a SPDIF HT, JIS F05 output (standard optical out). Personally preferred over conductive copper, and has a longer range.
Optical TOSLink is rated lossless, I don't believe conductive cables are rated lossless, plus devices are electronically isolated.

====

If you are using Equalizer APO, make sure you are using the latest version, if you get weird audio after setting it up, shutdown and turn off the PC at the wall for 5 mins.

Not sure what causes it, but it goes away. I also updated the stereo upmixer config:


----------



## Ferather (Nov 8, 2022)

I found a few 8 channel SPDIF units that in part go into my 'Optical Smart Speaker' design, although the second link has analogue outs, it shows a power source, in my case that would be optical out.

Alpine - PDP-E802DSP 8-Channel Digital DSP Amplifier  |  JL Audio TwK-D8 Tuning DSP 8 Channel Digital Input Only |  MiniDSP U-DIO8 Digital interface 8 channels S/PDIF 192KHz




In the above design, the main unit (in this case with LFE) is the DSP (digital signal processor) amp and decoder (DTS, Dolby, other), working with PCM.
Each speaker then has a Class-D style PowerDAC (hence the separate power), receiving digital mono (one channel).

Check this out (if you read the page from Texas Instruments): E1DA PowerDAC V2.1 – Linsoul Audio



----

8 x 192k @ 24b = 36.86mbps and 1,536k total samples.
16 x 96k @ 24b = 36.86mbps and 1,536k total samples.
15 x 96k @ 24b = 34.56mbps and 1,440k total samples.
32 x 48k @ 24b = 36.86mbps and 1,536k total samples.

Max bitrate for TOSLink 125mbps | HDA ~37mbps.

15 x 192k @ 24b = 69.12mbps and 2,880k total samples.

----







24 bit equivalent:








----

DAC Digital Audio Decoder 24bit 192khz Optical Fiber Coaxial

Apparently not very expensive to make (stereo).

====

Some images from OEM's:


----------



## Ferather (Nov 9, 2022)

52-Channel PCI Card with ADAT and SPDIF I/O

Hardware incoming. Wikipedia needs updating.

====

Current consumer standard SPDIF, 15 channels (plus any mode), 192k, 24bit:





15x 192k PCIe SPDIF Card (consumer) >> TOSLink (one cable).



All formats currently available on HDA (~37mbps).



As mentioned, to use the full 125mbps, we need parallel HDA.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 11, 2022)

only available when connected to a atmos or dts:x system with the apps purchased and configured windows wont show height channels but when you test through dtsx or atmos app it will use all the proper channels  windows sound control panel will just show it in atmos or dts:x seems like it hands off channel support to the apps you don't select really anything the app detects the system you have and auto configures the channel set up windows still shows the normal channel selection under properties but they don't actually do anything all just stay selected even if you try to turn them off

also it may be able to do more then 12 channels that just what i read i only have 10 channels at the moment so i have not been able to test beyond that but i from what i read it can support 2 side channels as well on top of the 3 front 2 rear and 4 height + sub


----------



## Ferather (Nov 12, 2022)

Thats generally why I would like to see new standards, proper multichannel audio support beyond 8 channels is quite behind in reality.

Thanks for the info you have provided so far.


----------



## wino (Nov 12, 2022)

Hi Ferather. Thank you for your great work. I recently came across the audio section of this forum and I am very impressed with your and Alan's work. Finally I can use the full potential of my hardware 

Since last month I have been trying out both versions of Alan's drivers and yours. In the meantime, I read the last 50 pages of Alan Realtek's thread, all 13 pages of his generic MS driver, and this whole thread. Now I understand a little more but I'm still a little confused so would be very grateful for your help.

Installing so many different drivers and sound enhancers has made my Windows crap so yesterday I reinstalled Windows and I want to install your driver and get the best out of DTS Interactive.

My configuration:* ASRock AB350 Gaming-ITX/ac with ALC1220 -> TOSLINK -> Logitech z906, Win 10 22H2. No analog speakers or headphones, only z906, 24/7, clean Windows 10.*

Is my plan correct?
1. Disable automatic driver updates, disable automatic apps updates in Windows store, disconnect the internet.
2. Uninstall MS generic HDA driver (or disable), pnputil (seems redundant on clean Windows), after that and still before the restart, run CCleaner to clean the registry about 3 times, until the results box is empty, and restart.
3. Install your newest driver (9414, Main version).
4. Enable stereo mix (to avoid popping sound from speakers).
5. Install Realtek policy. But should I make my own policy and install it or it is better to install the provided 'DTS Full Policy' in my case (Asrock, ALC1220, z906 through optical)?
6. Do one of the following:
a) How to get the most from DTS Interactive
b) with DTS Preset Installer change all "SFX" input="Off" output="Off" to "SFX" input="Any" output="Any" in all files from C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x
7. Apply the SPDIF formats.
8. Do I have to install DTS Sound Unbound and DTS:X Ultra apps? If I use the z906 only through optical, no other speakers or headphones, it seems those apps are unnecessary for me?
9. If I don't play FPS games (don't need to listen to footsteps etc., only play Total War strategy games) and don't use headphones/stereo speakers, do I need Nahimic, Boom3D, Sound Blaster or similar apps?
10. Software Dependencies - whta is it? Do I need this?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 12, 2022)

Some of those posts are a little old, and will certainly confuse you I apologize, I will adjust your steps to meet the much more simple current version.

1. Disable automatic driver updates -- I personally don't need to, but some hardware will auto-update.
2. Uninstall all current drivers and extensions -- Check 'pnputil' anyway, even with a fresh install.
3. After uninstalling, install my package then restart -- I added service terminate to the installer to make things easier.
4. Enable stereo mix (to avoid popping sound from speakers) -- My S1220A and ALC 889 did not pop *, but some other ALC's might.
5. Updated 'How to get the most from DTS Interactive' here, no preset .xml edit needed.

Not needed:

> Registry cleaning, I updated the driver files a while ago, they will unregister on uninstall, the installer will do the rest on install.
> Realtek policy or policy edits, only if you want extra features to show in the Realtek app (I don't use it myself).
> Applying SPDIF formats, not really required, unless your receiver supports Atmos over SPDIF.
> No DTS apps are needed for multichannel, they are for stereo, no need to install.
> "Do I need Nahimic, Boom3D, Sound Blaster or similar apps?" -- No, and I only use Equalizer APO to upmix stereo to 5.1
> Software dependencies, ignore this unless you have issues running the DTS apps.

Note for the older provided Sound Unbound (comes with license), disable Windows Store auto-updates.

* Start-stop pop.


----------



## trickson (Nov 13, 2022)

So, this is for headphones only, right?
I mean this is no good if you use a HT system.
My PC is hooked to my Denon HT system, so it is not going to do a thing.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 13, 2022)

This works with both headphones and HT but most of the time has gone in to HT sound quality so it should work very well with your denon HT system i used to run it with an onyko set up if your having issues you prob made a mistake setting it up.


----------



## trickson (Nov 13, 2022)

ajf64 said:


> This works with both headphones and HT but most of the time has gone in to HT sound quality so it should work very well with your denon HT system i used to run it with an onyko set up if your having issues you prob made a mistake setting it up.


Never even thought about installing it or any other application for my system.
Not sure that I would hear any "net gain". and if it messes things up, I would be so mad.
Never mess with a good thing.
When you used it with your system did you hear anything different?
There is just not enough information about this stuff on Google. It is like trying to find anyone that has reviewed the KD-51M Speakers.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2022)

Headphones, speakers, HT (multichannel) and stereo, with added bonus of the same on SPDIF. I pumped a lot of time to make sure the result is perfect as possible.
Will it mess up your audio, no the opposite, unless you are used to other enhancers (Nahimic for example), and have got used to them.

I'm told this is the best driver on SPDIF, due to my added support, and miles better than most official releases.

I use the driver myself, and I don't upload to get gains, simply to share.


----------



## trickson (Nov 13, 2022)

I do not "Use" any of them Nahimic or the like all my "sound" comes from the HDMI channel. 
Can you really make an app that can improve on the sound signal?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2022)

This version of the driver installs onto a Realtek (onboard) sound device, if you have one, you would install the package, then add the features to your HDMI (Graphics card).
The sound quality will improve, as most of the time HDMI is using the Windows FX system, which you will replace with the DTS FX system.

I have tested the changes on HDMI, and yes the audio quality improves (compared to Windows FX).

----

Download: DTS Settings (edit link updated).

Files: 'DTS Preset.reg', 'Multichannel [Interactive].reg' or 'Multichannel.reg'.

> Open 'FX Config' (Tools folder in the driver package), select the HDMI device from the top, then on the right press 'Copy GUID'.
> Right click and edit both .reg files, replacing {DEVICE-ID} with the one you copied from 'FX Config'.

> In Windows sound settings, right click disable the device, import the .reg files using 'FX config', then re-enable.


>> Use Interactive to get DTS Interactive on HDMI, or Multichannel to get the same but as PCM.



I suggest restarting the computer after you finish the changes.

----



----

If your receiver supports DTS:X, and you are using Windows 11, install Sound Unbound and enable HT on HDMI.


----------



## wino (Nov 14, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help  I did as you wrote, everything is fine  

In my case the popping sound is terrible, so I have to use the "Stereo mix" trick, but that's not a problem 

I'm synthwave music addicted which sounds much better with your driver, so thanks again


----------



## Ferather (Nov 14, 2022)

No problem, some devices and receivers will have start-stop popping if you are using Interactive. Unfortunately I cannot fix that other than the stereo mix option.
You can get the same pop if you start-stop audio playback very quickly even with analogue, I don't think Interactive has a buffer.

Some people have said they get delays with some encoded audio, but not with Interactive.

----

If you are using Interactive on both SPDIF and HDMI, you can set 'Stereo Mix' to default playback device, so it works on both.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 19, 2022)

Honestly the start stop pop should in most cases if you are useing just the driver with dts:x ultra should be super minimal i never really noticed it except in really rare occasions  all those add on apps for me only seem to make the sound quality worse just stock interactive:x was always the superior option for me specially when it comes to an HT system with optical only. Tho 90% of my content was multi-channel

need some new cables  https://www.kitsunehifi.com/product...s-1m-length-50times-higher-than-spdif-signal/


----------



## Ferather (Nov 19, 2022)

I agree, I am using 3 APO's in this case, DTS:X, DTS-Interactive and E-APO (to upmix stereo), and I don't get start-stop pops either.
Possibly it's the way some ALC's are built, and-or the way receivers are built. Either way 'Stereo Mix' fixes that one.

I use stereo mix because I prefer the decode light to stay on, like when I had Creative X-Fi Fatality.

====

If you get any audio oddities after installing E-APO, or any other reason, disable the DTS DCH audio device, then shut down.
Turn off the power at the PSU, or unplug at the wall, wait 5-10 minutes, then boot and enable.



It seems that Windows Audio Engine gets a little confused.

====









						E-APO SFX Upmixer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Stereo to 5.1, SFX only, no MFX or EFX enhancements included in the sample.



Recording Device: SPDIF @ 6 x 48k 24b, PCM.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 23, 2022)

Q: What is the external speaker package for, and do I need it?

The external speaker package is for SPDIF-HDMI and to use stereo modes and features. It's not needed if you are using Interactive/Multichannel and never use stereo.
If you are using analogue, headphones or speakers, you simply install the driver as normal, that's it, no extra steps are needed.

----

_DTS Settings_ - To add DTS/Realtek to any HDAUDIO device that currently does not have DTS/Realtek. To change SPDIF-HDMI between stereo and multichannel.
_External Speakers_ - Bypasses the form factor check built into DTS APO4, essentially adding 'External Speakers' to SPDIF-HDMI, other.

----

If you are using Interactive/Multichannel always, you do not need the DTS apps installed.

====

Officially SPDIF-HDMI within APO4 is not supported, hence the extra steps (optional files). Multichannel is unlocked without form factor.

====

How to convert a Virtual-USB device to HDAUDIO (and unlock Ultra). In this example, I am using a virtual device.

> Open 'FX Config' and select the device you want, then on the right press the 'Jump to Properties Key', this will open 'Regedit' at the device.
> Find a 'HDAUDIO' device on the system (left side in Regedit), it can be anything that says 'HDAUDIO', I used Realtek.



> Find and copy the value of '{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc},2', replace the value (same key) on the virtual device (USB).
> Next, replace the value of '{a45c254e-df1c-4efd-8020-67d146a850e0},24', with 'HDAUDIO', then restart your PC.





Note: You might need to import the [.reg] using 'FX Config'


----------



## druboo_666 (Nov 24, 2022)

does this driver now supports Asus sonic studio 3 enhancer. My mother board is asus rog maximus Viii formula that is a alc 1150 with HDA driver with sonic studio 2. when i tried this driver in then past i never seem to get the same level of bass as i got with the stock (outdated) driver.Also i use analogue 5.1 audio so no HDMI and SPDIF for me


----------



## Ferather (Nov 25, 2022)

No sorry, this package is purely DTS.


----------



## ajf64 (Nov 27, 2022)

dts is much better it gets more level when you move to hdmi but for spidif dts is on codec to rule them all


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

We are at the point where updates are going to very little for audio improvements, almost no point updating the Realtek files other than new features.

I messaged a staff member to update post 1 to a more simpler guide.


----------



## flayou22 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hello, I just came to say, thank you very much for helping me with the installation, I'm flying with the new sound!!!, thank you  thank you  thank you  thank you very much !!!3333333 from Argentina


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

You are very welcome


----------



## Durhamranger (Nov 27, 2022)

does this work with realtek 4082 usb audio ?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 27, 2022)

No I don't think so, the 4082 will likely be USB interface whereas these drivers are for HDAUDIO, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 4, 2022)

Some of you might get Realtek updates from Microsoft updates, see here to disable it. In my case I don't bother as Windows never finds an update.
If you are using third party apps, they might have another source of files and also try to update (replace) the driver.

In these cases it will cause you to lose the current install, and also the DTS apps will stop working.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 5, 2022)

You can try Shutup10 / 11 also, but sometimes it reverts itself. Easier though.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 6, 2022)

i tried your new driver with EAPO for 5.1 for my analoge system and i had to change my high pass to 80hz to hear the bass. Right now i am using 120 hz for low pass what is recommanded HZ for low pass filter?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 6, 2022)

It varies with the sound system, but around 40-180hz is common. An example spec below:


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> It varies with the sound system, but around 40-180hz is common.


What is low pass filter I can't hear any difference if I change its value and should high and low value should be same? right now I am using two different value cause as 80hz on high pass brings back the bass for me but on low  if I use the value 80hz the bass for is not sharp.so any suggestions?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 6, 2022)

The high pass filter section, removes the set frequency and below from the assigned speakers:



This removes bass from the satellite speakers.



The low pass filter section, removes the set frequency and above from the assigned LFE:



This removes all but bass from the LFE.


What is Bass in music and how it affects your music experience?

----

Use channel factor to increase LFE volume, 1.0 = 100%, 1.5 = 150%.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The high pass filter section, removes the set frequency and below from the assigned speakers:
> 
> View attachment 273283
> 
> ...


so should I unselect LFE from high pass and select LFE in LOW pass only?
as time of writing I have all channel selected on high pass


----------



## Ferather (Dec 7, 2022)

Yes, All but LFE in high pass, LFE only in low pass. That's why the bass was wrong, both frequencies should match.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Yes, All but LFE in high pass, LFE only in low pass. That's why the bass was wrong, both frequencies should match.


what are recomened setting for 5.1 surround system
current i am using this

```
Copy: L=L R=R C=0.5*L+0.5*R LFE=0.5*L+0.5*R RL=RL RR=RR SL=0.5*L+0.5*RL SR=0.5*R+0.5*RR
```
is it right?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 7, 2022)

I would recommend: LFE=L+R , but that is up to you, if you are happy with 50%-50%. You can remove the side since you only have 6 channels not 8 channels.

To get 8 channels over 6 channels (7.1 over 5.1 system) on analogue, go to the speaker config, set as 7.1, and remove the side.
This tells Windows to handle 8 channel audio over 6 channels, creating virtual sides between front and rear.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I would recommend: LFE=L+R , but that is up to you, if you are happy with 50%-50%. You can remove the side since you only have 6 channels not 8 channels.
> 
> To get 8 channels over 6 channels (7.1 over 5.1 system) on analogue, go to the speaker config, set as 7.1, and remove the side.
> This tells Windows to handle 8 channel audio over 6 channels, creating virtual sides between front and rear.
> ...


so you r recommending

```
Copy: L=L R=R C=0.25*L+0.25*R LFE=L+R RL=0.5*L+RL RR=0.5*R+RR
```
am i right?
___________________________________
is DTS sound unbound been fixed? Last i tired the cr**ked one provided it always change my sound to stero...


----------



## Ferather (Dec 8, 2022)

Its good you are learning how to use E-APO, it can be a little tricky, but has a lot of potential. Here is an edited 5.1 upmixer config:

If: inputChannelCount == 2 or inputChannelCount == 0    << Detect stereo (2 channel audio), ignore multichannel | Change 0 to 6 to force web browsers.
Copy: L=L R=R C=0.25*L+0.25*R LFE=L+R RL=L RR=R    << Clone the 2 channel audio into the extra available channels, including LFE.
Channel: L R C RL RR    << This is the start of crossover to LFE @ 180 Hz, this config allows for further tweaking.
Filter: ON HPQ Fc 180 Hz Q 1.4    << Change 180 Hz to suit, [removes bass].
Channel: LFE
Filter: ON LPQ Fc 180 Hz Q 1.4    << Change 180 Hz to suit, [bass only].

----

Sound Unbound is for stereo, that's why it keeps switching, the app is not needed with multichannel.

====









						E-APO SFX Upmixer
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Stereo to 5.1, SFX only, no MFX or EFX enhancements included in the sample.


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 10, 2022)

The most common crossover frequency recommended (and the THX standard) is *80 Hz*. On-wall or Tiny 'satellite' speakers: 150-200 Hz. Small center, surround, bookshelf: 100-120 Hz. Mid-size center, surround, bookshelf: 80-100 Hz.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 11, 2022)

I prefer full range bass from my LFE, but that's a personal preference, I feel 80hz is too restricted.


----------



## pyuras (Dec 12, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Some of you might get Realtek updates from Microsoft updates, see here to disable it. In my case I don't bother as Windows never finds an update.
> If you are using third party apps, they might have another source of files and also try to update (replace) the driver.



You can also download this microsoft troubleshooter to hide just the Realtek updates and keep receiving updates for the other devices installed: https://download.microsoft.com/down...9CD-4275-8C95-1BE17BF70B21/wushowhide.diagcab


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 14, 2022)

if i enable stereo mix it interrupts with pc sleep cycle and as a result my PC never goes to sleep.if i disable stereo mix its stops interrupting with sleep cycle and i think it will go to sleep now.
i inquiry this with windows power cfg command.
here are r screen shot of before after disabling the stereo mix


Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler








any solution other than what i have achieved?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 14, 2022)

You only need stereo mix for SPDIF when using an encoder, you don't need it for speakers. It makes the encoder always on and connected to the receiver.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 14, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You only need stereo mix for SPDIF when using an encoder, you don't need it for speakers. It makes the encoder always on and connected to the receiver.


so i should disable it?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 15, 2022)

Yes, you don't need it for speakers, especially if you want the power save.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 16, 2022)

A few members have asked if this driver will work with S1220A, the answer is it will work on any Realtek device that is HDA, in short everything but the USB versions.

Currently I have an Asus Prime X570 Pro with S1220A.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 18, 2022)

@Ferather
in high pass channel should i select L & R also (if i select those channel that removes the bass) or should i  select only C,RR,RL
i have 5.1 analogue audio


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 18, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I prefer full range bass from my LFE, but that's a personal preference, I feel 80hz is too restricted.


i feel you all audio is really personal preference most people with small speaker systems tend to be really restricted and most subs don't go below 40hz so the range seems compressed also small speakers usally have almost no low end so they need the sub to provide any sort of bass above the crossover point so they set it higher. With a good sub that drops to 30-20hz 80 can sound alot better since you get much clearer mid range and highs its really a shame how handicapped mid range and lower cost sound systems are what made the z906 so impressive if they had put an hdmi port on that it would still be one of the best systems you can buy period.  Also the z906 if you use the built in amp will always be 80hz cross over cuz since thx specs are set in hardware they did not provide a way to change the crossover frequency like other subs that cost more even if you set it higher or lower in software the amp will pretty much ignore it tho you might lose some other frequency on other speakers that may cause a sound change that could sound like it was working or doing something need a sound meter to measure the swap


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2022)

@druboo_666

If you select L & R, any enhancers for bass on MFX or EFX (both after SFX) will not work as the bass is removed, normally the bass is removed from all channels, and the LFE gain balanced.

----

@ajf64

Interesting, if I increase the crossover frequency (SFX), which is pre Z906, it removes bass from the satellites and instead added to the LFE unit, that being said I have the original.
The current model is visibly slightly different to mine, although the specs on the site have not changed, I am not really sure there is a difference.

Still, everyone ears and receiving speakers are different, change the values to suit.

----

Given some customer ear bending perhaps Logitech will be the first to update SPDIF to the current consumer standard (15 channels, all formats).


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 20, 2022)

it will remove the bass from satilites but have you messured the cross over frequency from the sub its self and not software from the readings from mine it would not go above or below 80hz but there is always the chance im wrong i do have the most recent revision so that could be a factor i have a sub with a cross over switch will do 60,80 and 120 so i tested vs that


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2022)

If you want to test 5.1 audio on SPDIF after installing the driver check here: AAC Multichannel Playback Test (fraunhofer.de). If its a game set it to 5.1, or in some cases speakers.
Some games are stereo only, and some games are stereo but connect as multichannel (like web browsers), use E-APO to upmix stereo, and force upmix, to 5.1.









						Equaliser APO - Stereo Surround Upmixer
					

This was originally being used to upmix stereo using various UAD DCH drivers, however it should also work on any other drivers, such as Microsoft, other brands or HDA based drivers.  First download 'Equaliser APO' (totally 100% free), and the latest drivers for your device. Now download my...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Change the crossover frequency to suit your hardware-ears (as read above).


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 24, 2022)

@Ferather
DTS:X Ultra always resets for stereo every time i restart my pc until i reconfigure it from realtek audio panel.
and this is before configuring it


Spoiler









this is after reconfiguring it from realtek audio panel


Spoiler








IS this behavior normal?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 29, 2022)

No it isn't, sorry for the late response. DTS reads a registry key to determine stereo or multichannel, I am not sure why the key would change to stereo after a restart.
This is the first time I seen this issue. I can only guess somehow something is changing it from multichannel to stereo.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 29, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No it isn't, sorry for the late response. DTS reads a registry key to determine stereo or multichannel, I am not sure why the key would change to stereo after a restart.
> This is the first time I seen this issue. I can only guess somehow something is changing it from multichannel to stereo.


How can I trouble shoot to fix the issues
also which reg to merge for analogue multichannel?


----------



## Ferather (Dec 30, 2022)

No reg merge for analogue, that's for digital since it has no speaker config option (or to expand DTS to HDMI). Below is a screenshot of my optical output (in your case it would be speakers).
I have highlighted the two keys that control total channels available and total channels output (in this case process 8 channel audio for 6 speakers).

I would also check for any other audio apps, it almost sounds like an app is starting with Windows and changing it to stereo.
If you have Sound Unbound installed, try removing it and see if it still changes after a restart.



Use 'FX Config' to open regedit on the device (right panel).

----




6 channel optical (SPDIF) after a restart. DTS:X Interactive.


----------



## druboo_666 (Dec 30, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No reg merge for analogue, that's for digital since it has no speaker config option (or to expand DTS to HDMI). Below is a screenshot of my optical output (in your case it would be speakers).
> I have highlighted the two keys that control total channels available and total channels output (in this case process 8 channel audio for 6 speakers).
> 
> I would also check for any other audio apps, it almost sounds like an app is starting with Windows and changing it to stereo.
> ...


i don't have sound unbound app installed
here is reg file screen shot


Spoiler








can you help me to solve problem via team viewer or anything when you r free to do that


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 30, 2022)

@Ferather so small update i built a new pc i got a 7950x with gigabyte Aorus x670e Xtreme motherboard that comes with an ALC1220 but this 1220  only has a spidif port no analog 5.1 so they just copied you and added dts ultra to interactive over spidif to improve audio quality you need to tell them they owe you money lol. Have not used it yet since im on HDMI but i got a suspicion that yours sounds better


----------



## Fragbert (Dec 30, 2022)

Is there any actual functionality of DTS:X Ultra when using analog 6 channel output? It seems that it only allows EQ/environment adjustments if you are in stereo mode? I only get a statement that it is enabled and "automatically configured" with no EQ or any manual adjustment to speak of. I have an Asus PRIME Z790-A WIFI which uses the Realtek DTS:X driver model and I'm trying to give it a chance, but I typically revert to the cracked/hacked Realtek drivers so I can use the built in Realtek EQ and loudness controls (which still sound the better than any third party APO, IMHO). I understand Realtek and DTS mutually want no competing EQ so the EQ/loudness in the RT console is disabled by design in these DTS:X versions of the drivers, but if I have no options to adjust in this seemingly silly "Multi-Channel output mode", what do I do? Is there some registry trick or magic from that realtek tool? Thanks!


----------



## ajf64 (Dec 31, 2022)

when in multi-channel it is  produceing a similar object based audio as Virtual DTS:X  or DTS:X Neural it is all automatic


----------



## Fragbert (Jan 1, 2023)

ajf64 said:


> when in multi-channel it is  produceing a similar object based audio as Virtual DTS:X  or DTS:X Neural it is all automatic



But isn't that for stereo/headphones to simulate multichannel audio? It doesn't make sense that it would do the same for an actual, physical, real surround system? Every iteration of Realtek with 6 channel analog output for over a decade allows for EQ and loudness adjustments - except for the DTS packaged version, and whatever it claims it is doing 'automatically' is demonstrably nothing.


----------



## ajf64 (Jan 1, 2023)

it can be but can also take a standard 5.1 signal such as dobly digital or dts and make it fake atmos like DTS:X object based surround sound once it detects multichannel set up it locks it self in to object based multichannel mode if you listen to a normal dts or dobly digital sound track vs one with dts ultra added there is a difference in the quality of the surround sound it dose a pretty good job of widening the sound stage with phantom height and side speakers.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2023)

@druboo_666, message me and I will book some time to take a look using Teamviewer (sorry again for the late response).

-----



ajf64 said:


> @Ferather so small update i built a new pc i got a 7950x with gigabyte Aorus x670e Xtreme motherboard that comes with an ALC1220 but this 1220  only has a spidif port no analog 5.1 so they just copied you and added dts ultra to interactive over spidif to improve audio quality you need to tell them they owe you money lol. Have not used it yet since im on HDMI but i got a suspicion that yours sounds better



I'm actually not surprised to see digital only, the amount of time and money being spent on analogue to make it sound closer to digital.
I would not even be that surprised that being digital only drops the price as well as the amount of parts.

Maybe soon we will get the current standard SPDIF and transmitters (15 channels, 1 connector), and again digital only.

----

@Fragbert, for me it increases audio quality, even with SPDIF and DTS Interactive, if you want additional EQ's and other options in the Realtek panel, See the 'TOOLS' folder for extra steps.
If you normally have an EQ-other when using the generic Realtek driver, simply register the file only, if not, you can export-edit the devices policy.

I can guarantee and FX features in the DTS preset apply when in multichannel mode, if I edited the file and added bass to a mode, I get more bass even with multichannel.
You will be hard pushed to find an EQ that works on multichannel, as far as I know the EQ's I have experienced are 2 channel (front-left).

There are not many features to add to multichannel, since the audio has already been mastered in multichannel, and ultimately does not need multichannel processing.
When I say multichannel processing, I mean for stereo, as you said to simulate multichannel where multichannel does not exist.

The major multichannel feature is upmixing stereo to multichannel, adding channels that don't exist at all.


----------



## ajf64 (Jan 3, 2023)

so from what i see this spidf port  on this mother board is supposed to be super high quality seems they actually spent some money here on some decent audio i mean it should for almost 1k$ but it comes with Realtek® ALC1220-VB connected to a internal ESS ES9218 DAC chip with gold and red filter caps. pretty great if you use head phones one day ill hook up my optical cable and test this thing lol


----------



## Ferather (Jan 4, 2023)

ALC 1220 is sweet as, I have the S1220A Asus edition, I would also opt for a Gigabyte equivalent (from past experience). I have limited interaction with MSI audio, but have seen negative posts from others.
Regardless, that's very nice to see. Hopefully it wont be long for the new consumer standard to become native in motherboards, and relevant receiver hardware.

----

Once the new SPDIF consumer standard becomes native, it would be possible to get 15 channel headphones, 1 cable. The headphones will need-come with its own DAC-Other that the headphones use.
Even now various headphones can utilize SPDIF optical as the primary input, although its SPDIF stereo. It will downmix multichannel to stereo, then add spatial (after downmix).

I used to have a version that also decoded DTS-Dolby, so it did 5.1 channels (true, not spatial) for headphones.
If I remember correctly it had hardware spatial, and utilized the existing channels fully.

----

As a side note, its also 100% possible for GPU manufacturers to add a TOSLink (optical) port to a GPU, it doe not require much space, and runs from HDA the same as HDMI (same limits).
Both SPDIF and HDMI are capped by the maximum bandwidth of the HDA design, which is roughly 37mbps. SPDIF has no set limits, and TOSLink is now up to gbps.


----------



## ajf64 (Jan 5, 2023)

Ferather said:


> ALC 1220 is sweet as, I have the S1220A Asus edition, I would also opt for a Gigabyte equivalent (from past experience). I have limited interaction with MSI audio, but have seen negative posts from others.
> Regardless, that's very nice to see. Hopefully it wont be long for the new consumer standard to become native in motherboards, and relevant receiver hardware.
> 
> ----
> ...


hmm what that head set you had one of those super rare ones that had multiple speakers  per ear so it could do real channel separation


----------



## Ferather (Friday at 1:42 PM)

I don't think it did, it took the 5.1-7.1 audio and used processing to convert it into positional stereo, for example, the rear channels sounding like they come from behind you with stereo.

If the rear channels where already downmixed to simple left right, without any meta data, there would be no way to determine true rear audio.
Even with meta data, the processing would be unnecessary and unlikely 100% accurate, compared to true rear.

6 channel PCM > 6 channel SPDIF out > Headphones receiver > multichannel to stereo processing > Spatial.
6 channel PCM > 2 channel SPDIF out > Headphones receiver > stereo + meta data processing > Spatial.

====

If you plug in standard headphones into a Z906 unit, other otherwise (another HDMI unit), then play back multichannel DTS, you should hear all channels.
The input the the receiver is multichannel, not stereo, and in my case compressed to DTS. [ AAC Multichannel Playback Test ].

Unfortunately the Z906 does not have any 'for headphones' technology, so there is no positional spatial.


----------



## ajf64 (Friday at 6:39 PM)

ah i see ya that makes sense


----------

